# (IR) 4th ooc-thread of the 5th IR



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Post here 
Links to the other pages of the 5th IR:

1st recruitment thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105726
1st ooc-thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109539
2nd ooc-thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110369
3rd ooc-thread: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110853

____________________________________


The Rules of the 5th IR

Above all else the IR is a game about power.

Power is, after all, the ability to affect the world around you. There are many different expressions of power. A brilliant speech or diplomatic negotiation can in the right circumstances guarantee your victory. Propaganda and manipulation are vital tools to control your own population, NPC-factions and even the other players. Role-playng is an essential tool for achieveing true power. But there is much more to the game.

Industry, technology, war, magic, divinity and infiltration are the other tools at your disposal. They benefit your faction in different ways, and though you need not master them all they will all be relevant to the outcome of the game.



The Turn

The IR is divided into turns. Each of them is three months long and roughly represents a season.

1. At the beginning of each turn you send me, Serpenteye, an email at ecaf99@hotmail.com where you let me know how you will allocate your power that turn.

2. Tell how many Power Points you put into industrializing your respective provinces, how much you spend on Technology or Magic and how much you reserve for Infiltration or the Military in your email.

3. List how you allocate your military Power Levels. If you are upgrading any of your Regular armies to Elite, and if you?re turning any of your Elite armies to Epic this needs to be in the email.

The DM needs this information to know just how powerful you are going to be during the Turn.

When all player emails have been received and the DM knows how each faction is going to invest its power for the Turn, it's time for the game to begin.

If you do not send the DM email before each Turn they will allocate your power in a way that they think is in accordance with the nature of your faction in a way that they believe it will benefit them. The DM does this for NPC-factions, but you may find that it is less optimized than what you had in mind.



Industry

Industry is the backbone of the IR. The combined Industrial Capacity (IC) of your provinces determines how many Power Points you get to spend each season (3-month turn) of the game. The IC of the province itself is not reduced by spending these power points, but is renewed at the beginning of each turn.

IC represents the productive aspects of technology, your smithies, factories, farms, all the hard work of the vast majority of your population.

The IC of a province is tied to two factors:

* The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. 1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
PPI = Power Points Invested
PPT = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
PPnt = Power Points Next Turn

* The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +5 divided by 100,000. A province with a population of 600,000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 60. A province with a population of 23,000,000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 5750. ((Population x Tech Level+5)/100,000)



Technology

You all begin with a level of technology roughly equivalent to what Europe had the year 1500. In the prologue to the IR you were all given access to blueprints, schematics and copies of more advanced technology but for now you lack the infrastructure required to manufacture most of the inventions. You know - or can rather easily find out - how to put this infrastructure together, how to manufacture the factories you need to make the components to make the factories to make the components to make the factories to make the components and the factories required to make a car or a tank, or an airplane. But doing all that takes time and effort.

The Technological Arms Race

Technology is complicated, but in the IR it?s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. You need to spend 50 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology, if you use technology given to you from the devils. If you choose to use technology from another source it will cost an additional 10 ppts and if you wish your technology to be environmentally clean it will cost you another 10 points. The maximum cost of advancing one step in the technological arms race is therefore 70.

You have the option of spending more Power Points, as many as you like to advance accordingly. The levels of technology are equivalent to the highest common levels of technology according to the following table:

1: 1500
2: 1600
3: 1650
4: 1700
5: 1725
6: 1750
7: 1775
8: 1800
9: 1810
10: 1820
11: 1830
12: 1840
13: 1850
14: 1860
15: 1870
16: 1880
17: 1885
18: 1890
19: 1895
20: 1900
21: 1905
22: 1910
23: 1915
24: 1920
25: 1925
26: 1930
27: 1935
28: 1940
29: 1942
30: etc?
At every 4th level of technology all your military units, except for militia after level 4, garners an increase in their attack and defense values of +1 and +1. The strategic mobility of your units increases gradually, but this is a minor effect compared to magic.

Technology also has an impact on your maximal industrial capacity.

Maximum IC =((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)



War

The roll of a die decides conventional warfare.

Combat Turn One (First Half): First the DM rolls one d6 for the attacker, then for the defender.

If the attacker?s modified roll is higher than the defender?s, the attacker damages the defender.

If the attacker and the defender have equal Power Levels in the battle, the attacker inflicts damage on the defender equal to 1/10th of the defender?s original strength in the battle.

If the attacker has more Power Levels in the battle, they will inflict damage in proportion to their relative numbers. If he has 1.5 times as many Power Levels he will inflict 1.5 times more damage than usual. If he has twice as many Power Levels as his enemy, he will inflict twice as much in damage.

Combat Turn One (Second Half): After the DM has rolled for the attacker they will then make the same rolls for the defender, and so on.

The defender will then become the attacker and his current strength will be used for calculating damage. This cycle of violence continues until either side has been defeated.

If the modified roll to attack exceeds the other sides modified roll to defend with 3 points the damage inflicted is doubled, if the roll is exceeded with 5 points the damage is quadrupled, 7 points octupled, etc.

If different kinds of PL are in the same battle the damage is calculated separately against each king of PL than added together.


Armies

There are four different categories of armies: Militia, Regular, Elite and Epic Armies.

Militia armies are recruited directly out of your common population.

They are 1-3 level characters of NPC classes, barely trained and nearly useless individually, but in great enough numbers they can be a terrible threat.

Militia can be conscripted or recruited for no direct cost. You don?t have to pay any Power Points to create Militia armies, and they are the one kind of army you can raise after the beginning of a Turn. Up to 25% of all of the population in a province can be turned into militia at the beginning of a Turn, up to 10% of the population can be mobilized when the Turn has already begun.

10,000 soldiers of a Militia army are the equivalent of 1 Power Level.

Militia attacks with a modifier of ?4 and defends with a modifier of ?3.

They do not benefit from improvements in technology beyond LVL 4 in the Technological Arms Race (1700 AD in Earth terms) - they are simply too numerous and untrained for you to be able to equip them with quality weapons.
Militia Power Levels can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy.


Regular armies are your usual professional soldiers.

They have adequate training and equipment and are PC-classes and monsters of levels (or ECLs) of 2-6.

At the beginning of the game they may be vulnerable against hordes of militia but they will later be able to sweep them aside with ease. One PL of regular armies costs 1 Power Point to create.
(You do not create Regular PL out of Militia PL. You can create Regular armies directly out of your the Power Points you get each turn.)

They attack and defend with a modifier of +0/+0. They benefit fully from improvements in technology.

Regular PLs can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy. You then regain all the Power Points you spent on creating the surviving Regular PLs.


Elite armies are experienced and educated soldiers.

They are well-equipped adventurer-classed characters, or monsters, of levels 7 to 16.

They are deadly opponents who benefit fully both from improvements in technology and from advancement in the Magical Arms Race.

They can be recruited from the ranks of your Regular armies, at a cost of 10 Regular Power Levels for one Elite PL. (The cost reflects losses in training, the high cost of training and the high cost of their equipment)
Alternatively they can be recruited from your regular armies at a reduced cost in lives, but increased overall price. This way it costs 10 PPts to upgrade one Regular PL to Elite.

They attack with a modifier of +4 and defend with a modifier of +3.

They have complete strategic mobility; they can Teleport all over the planet instead of the mundane means available to lesser armies.

Elite armies cannot be demobilized.


Epic armies are the toughest, most skilled combatants on the planet.

Your PCs are all Epic, but few others are in the beginning of the game.

They are nearly untouchable by Regular PLs and can slaughter Militia without concern. They are as far above Elites as the Elites are above the Regulars.

Epics are the only ones who can research High Magic in the Magical Arms Race and they benefit fully from both Magic and Technology.

Epic PLs can only be recruited from your Elite armies, at a cost of 10 Elite PLs for 1 Epic PL. In other words 1 Elite PL is as expensive as 100 regular PLs, but they may very well be much more valuable than that depending on your play-style.
Alternatively, they can be recruited from your Elite armies at a reduced cost in lives but a severely increased overall cost. This way it costs 100 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.

They attack with a modifier of +8 and defend with a modifier of +7.

Epic armies cannot be demobilized.

You can only upgrade a given group of PLs one grade at a time. For instance you can upgrade your regulars to elite or your elite army into an epic one, but not your regular army into an epic army in a single turn.
If you use the alternative rules you have the possibility of creating higher classes of PLs quicker, but for an increased cost.


Modifiers:

* Technology gives a bonus to all units (except for militia after level 4) of +1 for both offense and defense every four levels in the Technological Arms Race (4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and so on). These bonuses are cumulative.

* A significant degree of Clerical or Druidic magic in a faction gets a modifier of +1 to defense for Militia, Regular and Elite Power Levels, and a modifier of +2 to defense for Epic Power Levels. This applies also for those parts of factions who have a significant degree of such magic even if the faction as a whole would not qualify.

* High level magic gives many bonuses to factions that have access to it:

Magical Arms Race Level: 10th Level Magic 11th Level Magic 12th Level Magic 13th Level Magic
Elite Armies +3/+3 +5/+5 +8/+8 +16/+16
Epic Armies +5/+5 +9/+9 +16/+16 +32/+32

* Factions that lay claim to the personal attention of deities have many bonuses:

Power Level of the Deity: Demigod Lesser Intermediate Greater Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense of all forces: +1/+1 +2/+2 +4/+4 +8/+8 +16/+16


*A deity gains considerable personal bonuses as well, though they are not comulative with those from the paragraph above:

Power Level of the Deity: Demigod Lesser Intermediate Greater Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense +2/+2 +4/+4 +8/+8 +16/+16 +32/+32


* Fortifications give bonuses to forces not facing enemies who have access to higher level High Magic than the defender. A unit fortified in strongly defendable terrain gains a bonus of +1 to defense. A unit in an extremely sturdy fortification in strongly defendable terrain raises that bonus to +3. Extremely strong fortifications on very good terrain or underground may well be unassailable for a Regular PL. The rule shows the most usual modifiers, the rest are up to DM fiat when it comes up.

* Morale has an effect upon offense and defense. A demoralized army has a modifier of ?2 to offense and defense. A routed army has a ?4 modifier to defense and cannot attack at all.

* Undead units gain modifiers. Against factions who do not have access to divine magic from a deity of at least Lesser status Undead gain a bonus of +2 to their defense. Against factions who have access to divine magic from deities of at least Intermediate status Undead units receive a modifier of ?2 to defense.

* Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of ?2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of ?4 to defense and attack. This applies to all Elite and Epic units.
Units who would normally gain bonuses from High Magic, Clerical or Druidic Magic or the personal attention of a Deity do not gain access to any of their respective bonuses in a Dead magic Zone, nor does a Deity themselves.

Note: Like bonuses do not stack.


Morale

When an army faces an enemy it believes it cannot defeat it will sometimes become demoralized. It will fight at a reduced efficiency and will attempt to retreat from the battle. If it cannot retreat in order it will rout, surrender, or fight to the death.



Magic

Magic is the most powerful force on Oerth. It can destroy whole continents, remake them anew, transform your people into godlike beings, and turn your enemies into ash.

Magic is more expensive and harder to get than technology.

Everyone starts out at the same general level of magical knowledge.

All factions have access to every 0 to 9th level arcane spell in the SRD. Psionics has a similar role to arcane magic, and the two are therefore technically interchangeable with each other for the intents and purposes of this game.

Many factions, but not all, also have an equivalent knowledge of Clerical or Druidic magic. Druidic and clerical magic gives modifiers to the defense of your units and increases your population-growth.

For the purpose of this IR, High Magic of dissimilar flavors has similar in-game effects. A faction whose flavor specific magic is druidic can achieve similar ends as one whose magical flavor is of powerful conjurations, excepting in the nuances of the actual effects.

Elite and Epic PLs represent most normal magic items.
Artifacts are considered Epic PL, as if they were characters or armies.



High Magic

In the 5th IR, Epic magic works a bit differently than in normal D&D. Most importantly, there are no Epic level spells as listed in WOTC?s Epic Level Handbook. No spells can be meta-magicked above 9th level.

Instead there are 10th, 11th, 12th,and 13th level spells. These higher levels of spells are not a mere linear continuation of the normal spell levels but approximations of enormously powerful magic beyond the normal abilities of the spellcasters of Oerth. They are vastly more powerful than normal 0 to 9th level spells, and they are usually not cast by individual spellcasters but by the combined magical skill and puissance of the casters of an entire faction.

No PC faction has the power to cast 10th level spells at the beginning of the 5th IR. That ability has to be researched and invested into by spending Power Points.

Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.

A non-High Magic Anti-magic Field does not work against an High Magic spell.


The Magical Arms Race

Magic is researched in a similar manner as technology, though both the price and the rewards are much higher.

After spending 30 points of Epic PLs in the Magical Arms Race your faction gains the power to cast 10th level spells. After investing a total of 120 Epic PLs in the Magic Arms race you gain the power to cast 11th level spells. 12th level spellcasting requires an expenditure of 500 Epic PLs. 13th level spells cost 1000 Epic PLs.
This represents the dangerous and volatile nature of the research. High Magic, when it has not been fully mastered, is extremely unpredictable, and the smallest mistake can be lethal or crippling. No faction can research High Magic without a massive loss of Epic lives and magical equipment.

Once you have put PLs into magical research the points stay there, they are cumulative. The only way to wipe out the points is to utterly destroy the faction.

Factions cannot cooperate in researching High Magic. They cannot trade Magic (or technology) with other factions or individuals. If they still wish to do so they must permanently merge their factions, a process which will be fraught with political difficulties and dangers (and which I personally discourage).

The number of 10th through 13th level spells that a faction can cast per turn depends on the amount of Epic PLs the faction has available to cast them. Naturally, a greater number of casters enable a faction to cast a greater number of spells.

The Spell-progression is as follows:

Epic PL Units 10th Level Spells 11th Level Spells 12th Level Spells 13th Level Spells
20 1 0 0 0
80 2 0 0 0
140 3 1 0 0
200 4 2 0 0
260 5 3 1 0
320 6 4 2 0
380 7 5 3 1
440 8 6 4 2
500 9 7 5 3

As you can see you need to spend a lot of Epic PLs to cast the Higher level spells, but you also have to have a lot of Epic PLs to cast them. There is a trade-off between quantity and quality.
It is possible for multiple factions to cooperate in casting High Magic spells, if they both know how to cast spells of that level. For that purpose, and that purpose only, they can add their Epic PLs together if they should so wish.

So now I have ultimate power. So what?

There are three aspects of higher-level magic: destructive, defensive and creative.

Tenth Level Spells Can:

* Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.

* Devastate an area the size of Nyrond, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

* Affect an area the size of the Empire of Iuz (at the start of T1), causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

* Counterspell almost any 10th level magic.

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

* Restore the damage caused by a 10th level spell in an area one degree smaller. It can restore the damage to an area the size of Celene that was devastated by a spell that affected an area the size of Nyrond, for example.


11th level spells are even more powerful

The Rain of Colorless Fire would probably be a 12th level spell or perhaps several lower level epic spells cast simultaneously in a pattern. It destroyed an area the size of the Kevellond league utterly and permanently, that fits into the rough hierarchy of spells.

13th level spells are vastly more powerful than even 12th level spells. No 13th level spell has ever been cast since the original creation of the Multiverse. (It is only a fluke fluktuation in the cosmic/multiversal energies that make it possible for the people of Oerth to research 13th level Magic in the first place)



Infiltration

Few rulers have complete and utter control over their countries. There?s always someone who?s either powerful enough to flaunt the laws openly, or cunning enough to do so unnoticed. Either way, not all the production of a territory falls into the hands of the lawful ruler.

Most territories in the IR have Partial Ownership. Usually it?s a minor NPC faction that keeps some of the revenue of the territory out of the ruler?s hands. It can be a Thieves Guild, a church, a merchant-guild or a powerful corporation. It can be a rebel-force, a mages guild, or just a bunch of unorganized disloyal citizens. In some other cases the cause is more sinister, because you can infiltrate and undermine each other.

Espionage

To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense. Once you have placed a spy you will gain information about important occurrences in the territory or organization you have infiltrated. Your target has a small automatic chance to discover that there is a spy in their territory, and if they don't find out they can nevertheless conduct a routine search for a cost of 1 PL. Once they know there's a spy they have an option to find and remove it, for a cost of 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory.

You can insert a spy in an enemy army, but you cannot further infiltrate any group of PLs.

Cost to place a Spy in a territory: IC/20
Cost to place a Spy in an army: PL/20
Cost for routine searches to locate Spies: 1 PL
Cost to remove a Spy from your territory or army: IC/20 or PL/20

Subversion

The first level of subversion gives you 5% of the political power over a territory. This level, and every following level of control, entitles you to an equivalent share of the IC (and turn-based Power Point output) of the territory.

Cost to subvert a territory: IC/10
Each additional level of successful subversion: +PL = IC/4

It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 5% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there?s an opposed roll of d20.

The cost, in Regular PLs, of completely subverting a territory under the course of several Turns (assuming the IC of the territory doesn't change in that time and that nobody else is trying to subvert your control) is 10%+25%+25%+25%+25%+25%=135% of the IC value of the territory, assuming the attacker succeeds on all his rolls.
The cost of infiltration represents both the monetary expenses and losses in operatives, it is therefore we use Regular PLs for infiltration.

The "legal owner" of a territory uses the same mechanism to increase his control over his territory as the "attacker" does.

Modifiers:

* The Infiltrator Trait reduces the costs for all Infiltration and Subversion attempts by half.

* The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction. The alien trait is possessed only by the most perverse of aberrations and strangest of creatures.

* The faction that controls a greater percentage of a territory than any other faction in that territory has a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it.

* 10th and Higher level Magic render a faction immune to infiltration and subversion from factions with lesser degrees of magical knowledge.
10th level High Magic gives a +2 to the opposed rolls to expand a factions influence in a territory. 11th, 12th and 13th level High Magic gives a bonus of +4, +6, and +8 respectively to rolls for expanding the influence of the faction in question.
Immunity to infiltration means that a faction that gains access to High Magic can immediately purge all the influence factions with lesser knowlege in magic has in territories that are under that factions control. Under control means that the faction has a higher degree of control over that territory than any one other faction.

War, Subversion, and Infiltration

Conquering a territory by war will randomly remove or reduce the influence of infiltrators in the territory and give the conqueror a controlling percentage of the territory. Depending upon the conqueror?s general policy towards the conquered population, new organizations may arise.



Divinity

Hard times are coming to Oerth.

The World of Greyhawk is under siege from both the outside and within, and no one knows when a violent death might descend upon them. In times like these many people will turn to the gods, crying out for help, for salvation. But the gods will not hear them -for the gods are gone.

Will the power of the faith of the people of Oerth waste away in desperation and fear, or will new Deities arise to give succor to mortal man's weakness? The people will surely need Gods to look after them in this time of crisis. There is power to be had for those who are strong enough to ascend.

There are no hard-coded rules for attaining divinity, but the people tend to love a winner. Be successful, charismatic, and fulfill the spiritual needs of your population and perhaps the people will begin to worship you as a divinity.



Trade

Factions can not trade knowlege of Magic. Nor can they trade the applications of their technological infrastructure. They can not directly aid each others in researching High Magic or technology.
You can however engage in all other kinds of exchanges, which I will rule on by a case for case basis. Sometimes there's a price beyond what you'd expect.



Population

The labor force of your economy functions as the recruitment pool of your army. Every territory has a population. A territory without population is of very limited use to anyone, naturally. Take care of your population, it is very hard to replace.

The IR is divided into 3-month turns, natural population growth won't be very significant for any race unless the IR lasts a very long time. Magical means can perhaps be researched, but let's leave that to after the game has begun.



Definitions

*Power Level (PL) is a measure of disposable power that can be used at an immediate notice during the Turn. It represents your armies, magical items and cold hard cash. It's not tied to the territories, but to your faction as a whole. It is what you use to make war, Infiltrate, research High Magics and bribe your allies and enemies.

*Industrial Capacity (IC) is the measure of the productive capacity of the territories. It represents the value of your factories, mines, farming and so on. In other words, the aspects of your wealth that cannot be liquidated on a short notice but builds the foundation of your productive economy. At the end/beginning of each Turn it decides how many Power Points (PPts) you can spend in your template.

*Power Points exist only between Turns, it is what your IC turns into and it is what you spend on technological research, industrialization, creation of armies and such.
It is also what you use to upgrade your armies to the next highest level of PL in the Alternative method described in the chapter about War.



Addendum 1:

It would be best if everything but the most secret of plans eventually found their way to the IR-threads, for the sake of making it a good read, but you don't have to post your semi-IC conversations and negotiations on the board.

I only really need to be told what you have agreed to and with whom and only if you believe you need me to know. If I don't know something I'll do nothing about it and if that's what you want that's what you'll get.

Generally I'd have to say your PCs are powerful and cunning enough to find ways to talk to each others without spies finding out about it (unless you want them to find out about it, or are being sloppy). But as soon as you put anything into motion, as soon as it goes from talk to action, you will have to tell me or it simply will not happen.



  Addendum 2 (taken from Serpenteyes' statements on the Recruiting Thread)

   The number of people in your Armies ((if your power creates Armies)) varies depending on the power of those who make up the unit:

  A single PL of Militia is made up of about 10,000 individuals.
  A single PL of Regulars is about 3,000 individuals.
  A single PL of Elites is about 50 to 500 individuals. 
  A single PL of Epics represents single individuals, or artifacts or powerful magical items. Some individuals will be worth more than 1 Elite PL.


Addendum 3

There is no rule to limit the amount of armies you can have mobilized at the same time. There are limits to how many PLs of militia you can mobilize at any one time but not for how many you can have. Theoretically, you could have your entire population in the army... But, people in the army do not count as civilian population. They do not contribute to your production, since population is a basic factor in the calculation of IC.
As you create Militia and Regular PLs I will subtract population from your territories. 1 PL of militia represents 10,000 people, 1 PL of Regulars represents between 2000 and 4000 people.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

Serpenteye, are you taking over the Megapost now?
  Are you cutting and pasting it here?

  -

  Understand folks, I could only control the Megapost up to the start of the game.  
  The Megapost becomes Serpenteyes' post by default at the start of the game.  And now the game is started.

  Why can't I control the Megapost and save Serpenteye a lot of work?
  Because as a player it is a conflict of interest for me to continue to control it.
  As an IR player and thus an IR opponent, you do not want me knowing your powers' strength and capabilities.  Or what countries you control.  Or much of anything else.

  So, the burden of the roster falls now upon Serpenteye.  
  I did what I could to create a usable roster and information post, for as long as I could.  
  Now my task is done.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## devilish (Jan 5, 2005)

OOC: Individual replies soon!  Hopefully within 24hrs.

IC:

Public Current Events : Solistarim {collapsed for convenience}
[sblock]
* Dark Covenant - Part 2 *

      The red robed man walked patiently into his throne room, though his expression said otherwise.  His guards, eight bone-devils that flanked him in a semi-circle, knelt around his throne as he climbed its dais and sat down.  At the bottom of the dais stood a tall woman in purple robes bearing a silver circle of her station.

	“Chancellor Despite,” the red-robed man began, “You called me from a conclave with the Illithid?  I am waiting for the punchline.”

	“High Leader,” the woman said, with a faint smile.  “I bring you great news today.  During a Public Decortication, a thief we arrested in Blackmoor confessed that he had been inside the Tomb of Acererak.  He was in its inner chamber and had some information we could use.“

	The High Leader regarded Chancellor Despite with a cold glare.  _Already trying to claw your way into my favor?,_ he thought, _wasn’t your immediate promotion enough?_  News of Acererak was important, indeed, but not enough to have been unceremoniously interrupted while dealing with the Elder Brain and its Circle of Alhoon.  He mentally recalled the location of the Chancellor’s two sons, currently on patrol on the Blackmoor border, for later.

	“We have learned,” the Chancellor continued, “that the demi-lich has been cut-off from the Negative Plane and has put his plans of Apotheosis on hold.”

	“A rift from the Negative Plane?,” asked the High Leader.  “I have not heard a whimper from any of the Lich Lords.  I was just face to face with the Circle of Alhoon.  My guards have told me they cannot return home, but the undead are as healthy as ever.”

	“The rift is with the Negative Plane Proper,” the Chancellor answered.  “Apparently, the undead are drawing their power from Oerth itself.  Not enough, mind you,  for any substantial damage to the plane.”

	Yes, Chancellor, thought the High Leader,  you best mind me.  His next order became easier.

	“Chancellor, I want you to travel to the Vast Swamp and parlay with the demi-lich.  Inform it of our mutual understanding and offer our support and assistance.  Take up residence there and act on our behalf.  Without its Apotheosis, I shouldn’t have any trouble convincing our undead constituents that a permanent alliance with it would prove to our detriment.”

------

	The Chancellor smiled amiably and left the throne room.  _Acererak?  A possible ally?  Is the High Leader that desperate?_ She shrugged.  _No matter...he did exactly what I wanted him to in sending me to the Vast Swamp.   Unlike true politics, a revolution is easily orchestrated at a distance._


[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, are you taking over the Megapost now?
> Are you cutting and pasting it here?




Yes, I can do that. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 5, 2005)

With all that hero-god claiming, would it be ok to advance Ashardalon to a hero-deity via the Dragon Ascendant PrC from the Draconomicon?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

A pleasure, Serpenteye.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

THE 5TH IR: CREATED AND GAMEMASTERED BY SERPENTEYE WITH THE INSPIRATION OF EDENA AND THE HELP OF A LOT OF GREAT PEOPLE.

Serpenteye's e-mail (with permission) ecaf99@hotmail.com

-

MAPS

GUILT PUPPY, MAPMAKER OF THE IR: CURRENT 5TH IR MAPS
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

THE LARGE SCALEOERTH MAP, CRUCIAL FOR THE 5TH IR
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

JAMES' MAP OF THE WORLD OF OERTH
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attac...achmentid=17956

LIVING GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN LINK, IMPORTANT FOR THE 5TH IR
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

LIVING GREYHAWK MAP
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg)

IN HONOR OF MAUDLIN, MAPMAKER OF THE 3RD IR: FINAL MAP FROM THE 3RD IR
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg

OTHER GREYHAWK/OERTH MAP URLS

[sblock]
Close-in map links: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/
Large-scale map: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif
Really large-scale map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Really large-scale map: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/oerthlarge.gif
[/sblock]

MAP LINKS FROM WILLIAM'S MAP AND OTHER CAMPAIGN RESOURCES POST

[sblock]
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.thewatchman.de/spidersweb/oerik.htm
Oerth and Greyhawk maps: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/Campaigns/GreyhawkMaps/
Oerth map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Oerik Continent: http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/...p/supermap.html
World of Greyhawk Map: http://www.arrantdestiny.com/maps.htm
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
(One shows latitude.)
Living Greyhawk Maps: http://ca.geocities.com/kanisl/
World of Greyhawk Maps: http://talmeta.net/maps/wog.htm
[/sblock]

-

GREYHAWK SOURCE MATERIAL

THE GREYHAWK JOURNALS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/journals.html

LIVING GREYHAWK (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

THE HIGH HISTORY OF THE FLANAESS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Cou...J1/history.html

OERTH BEYOND THE FLANAESS (compliments of William)
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf

OLD GREYHAWK PRODUCTS AVAILABLE AS PDF DOWNLOADS: SV GAMES (compliments of William)
http://www.svgames.com/

GREYHAWK LEGENDARY PLACES (lcompliments of William)
http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rp...hawkplaces.html

GREYHAWK DIETIES (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?...21deitiessearch

NOTABLE PERSONAGES OF GREYHAWK (compliments of Anabstercorian)
http://www.peldor.com/world/people/

THE GREYHAWK CALENDER, NAMES OF DAYS, FESTIVALS (compliments of William)


[sblock]
In my next post, I will respond to some of the messages I have received. Remember that Al'Akbar sent out messages on the day of his arrival. Using the Greyhawk Calendar, this would probably be the 21st day of the month of Sunsebb in Common Year 603 (3262 Baklunish Hegira). This is roughly equivalent to December 21st on earth -- the usual date of the winter solstice, the shortest day of the year and the longest night of the year.

The world known in the Flanaess as Oerth has 364 days in each year. Each month is 28 days long. However, in addition to the 12 months there are four great festivals. Unlike many other worlds, Oerth has two moons. Luna, the greater moon, waxes and wanes in 28 day cycles. Celene, the lesser moon, is only full four times each year. These occassions mark the great festivals. Luna is often called the Mistress and Celene is often called the Handmaiden. The moons are worlds in their own right, but are largely mysteries to the inhabitants of Oerth.

The days of the week are as follows: Starday, Sunday, Moonday, Godsday, Waterday, Earthday, Freeday. Godsday is the day of worshp for most faiths while Freeday is a day of rest.

The months and great festivals are as follows. Note that I am giving the common names of the months. For more details, you can turn to the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer -- which is a tremendous source of information for Oerth. The seasons are those of the central and western Flanaess, which has a very temperate climate rather like Europe. Winter lasts longer in the north central and northeast regions of the Flanaess, but not in the northwest which is warmed by the currents of the Dramidj Ocean.

Common name: Season: Note
Needfest Midwinter 1st Festival
Fireseek Winter
Readying Spring
Coldeven Spring
Growfest Spring 2nd Festival
Planting Low Summer
Flocktime Low Summer
Wealsun Low Summer
Richfest Midsummer 3rd Festival
Reaping High Summer
Goodmonth High Summer
Harvester High Summer
Brewfest 4th Festival
Patchwall Autumn
Ready'reat Autumn
Sunsebb Winter

From Edena_of_Neith

Note, these are the human names for these months. The elves, dwarves, and others have different names that are well documented in Flanaess lore.

The Flanaess is abnormally warm for it's latitude, especially considering the presence of a large, ice-locked continent (Hyberboria) to the north.
It is an acknowledged fact that the climate of the Flanaess is governed heavily by magic, or perhaps even entirely by magic. The climate is warm temperate to subtropical everywhere south of a line from Ket to Furyondy to the Shieldlands to northern Nyrond to Ratik. North of that line, the climate turns astonishingly cold in a real hurry, transitioning through cold temperate (Perrenland) to subarctic (the Burneal Forest) to arctic (the entire north coast.)
The Thillronian Peninsula does not enjoy this protection, and it is very cold there. The high Corusk Mountains produce powerful winter chinooks as arctic air screams over them, and even after the chinook warming effect the air is still very cold when it reaches the lower southern, subarctic areas.
The waters of the Drawmij Ocean off of Zeif and Ekbir are warmer than they have any right to be ... indeed, they are astonishingly warm. And this warmth protects the Baklunish lands south of the Yecha hills from the cold coming off Hyperboria, producing a warm temperate climate which turns into a hot steppe climate in the Plains of the Paynims, and a severely hot climate in the Dry Steppes.
The climate of the former Suel Imperium (now known as the Sea of Dust) is very much magical, and entirely hot: there is no Earthly equivalent outside of, perhaps, Death Valley. In the central and eastern parts of this ruined land, it has not rained at any point in the last 1,000 years.
Paradoxically, it is cooler in Zindia, to the south of the Sea of Dust, than in the Sea of Dust. In Zindia a normal tropical climate prevails. 
[/sblock]

CONCERNING HEMPMONLAND (compliments of William)

[sblock]
Most of the inhabitants of Hepmonaland are humans of Olman or Touv descent. I will list the total populations for each, based on TSR's Scarlet Brotherhood Greyhawk Supplement, as well as those of other populations. Note that some populations of humans are mixed groups. The Suel of Hepmonaland have some admixture with other human ethnic groups on Oerth, such as the Olman. As such, the Scarlet Brotherhood classifies them as sub-citizens. (Those without Suel blood are considered slaves or potential slaves.)

Whoever takes the Olman and Touv should likely be working against the Scarlet Brotherhood. It might be part of a faction for a new player to claim. Note that these figures are the total for all populations. I have included humanoids and other creatures in the totals. In the Yuan Ti areas, the bulk of the population are humans who are slaves to the Yuan Ti.

Olman populations
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
21,600 43,200

Touv populations
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
201,400 402.800

Suel (Really partly-Suel)
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
53,300 106,600

Yuan Ti areas (Mostly humans ruled by Yuan Ti)
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
49,500 99,000

A player taking the Touv and Olman may want to take a demideity or hero deities. The Touv demigoddess Brenna, CN (N) is the demigoddess of passion and forgiveness, being an originally evil deity who reformed herself. As previously stated, the Touv are inspired by traditional African cultures and the Olman are much like such cultures as the Maya and the Aztecs.
[/sblock]

CONCERNING THE DEMIGODS OF OERTH (compliments of William)

[sblock]
Demigod Wastri and his history: Concerning one of your earlier questions, Wastri is the demigod of bigotry and amphibians. He is lawful neutral/lawful evil and may have been a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood long ago. He resides in the Vast Swamp. His goal is to have humans rule and eliminate demihumans. Orcs, goblins, and bullywugs are among the races that exist to serve humanity in his view. His priests become more amphibian over time.
[/sblock]

CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE ELVES OF OERTH (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]
The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh. But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow. Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them. She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship. She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality). Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang. Other elves regard both of these groups with extreme ambilvalence). Half of the elves went with Sehanine. This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location. (Info from here.)
Nowadays, Sehanine's clerics, known as the People of the Testng, try to undo the split caused by their goddess and reunite the Elven race. Like their goddess, they preach uninvolvement with the other races. Queen Yolande's policy of strict neutrality during the Greyhawk wars is attribute to their influence, and it is rumored that the death of the Prince Consort was done at their hand because he displayed too much interest in humankind. (This is the background I'm using for Celene, although I don't know how canon it is. Scroll down or do a wordsearch for "Celene.")
The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars. They exiled the humans. Celene has made no comment on the matter. (See this and scroll way the heck down or do a wordsearch for "Lendore.")
The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority. One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.

(ITALICIZED TEXT) Also of interest- In one history (I linked to it at some point, on this thread or the last- I'll try and find it again. Edit: found it ), which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states). The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip). There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location.

Ignore the italicized above, it'm 99% sure it's not canon.

Okay, I think I figured it out. The little sticky-outy bit of earth labled "Elven Lands" is Miranda. Skip Williams sayeth "Elven Lands: It seems that eleven seafarers crossed (the) Solnor Ocean millennia ago and established a kingdom upon this peninsula."
Anyway, just some info. We probably should hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.

Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it. Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.
[/sblock]

CONCERNING THE ELVES OF THE FORESTS OF THE FLANAESS (Adri Forest, Bramblewood Forest, Dim Forest and the Oytwood, Celadon Forest, Dreadwood, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Gnarley Forest, Grandwood, Nutherwood/Phostwood, Rieuwood and the Menowood, Vesve Forest, and the northeastern forests (the Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)) (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]
Adri Forest: The elves here are bound in a small kingdom ruled by a lord who wants nothing to do with either the gnomes of the Flinty Hills, the men of Ratik, the men of North Kingdom, or the dwarves of the Rakers, distrusting them all. Keeping his nation isolated, he believes, is the key to survival. While he trades with other peoples, he carefully watches them when they are in his territory.

Bramblewood Forest: How many elves live in this vast forest is unknown, as most of it is claimed and owned by Ket. It is thought, however, that the elves live in their own separate cities, away from the main Kettish populations.

Dim Forest and the Oytwood: These elves are coming into increasingly unfriendly relations. Representatives of both groups travelled together to Celene over ten years ago; when they came back, the two groups came into a slowly rising, but defiintely troublesome, quarrel. Opposing viewpoints over what to do in the wake of the Geoff-Keoland situation are not the cause of the argument, but they are making things worse. Humans who visit are often pressured to take sides in the debate, or to act as impartial messengers, as the elves do not seem to want to go into each others' territory. In any case, however, visitors from Gran March, certain dwarves in the Lortmils, and even northenr Keoland are not well received.

Celadon Forest: The elves of this region have always preferred to maintain their independence from humans, and while they bear man no animosity, they would prefer to send him on his way as soon as possible. This city houses the largest elven city in the Flanaess, outside those of Celene. These elves deal well with the Urnstmen, but past and present injustices by the Nyrondese mean that they trade little and care even less for the people of that region. King Lynwerd has calmed tentions to prevent civil war, but he cannot calm the anti-Nyrondal flames of resentment boiling here.

Dreadwood: The elves of this region live in three different cities in the east, center and west of the forest. Half-orcs and dwarves are wise not to show their faces in this region, nor are citizens of the Yeomanry, the Sea Princes, or Gran March welcome in elven households.

Fellreev Forest: The elves within this region are savage and violent, as ready to fight each other as the local humanoids, monsters, or bandits. All attempts to tame the elves have failed, and indeed the grugach, who have many positions of power here, ceremonially kill men and dwarves.

Gamboge Forest: The elves who dwell here are friendly and good, but fiercely independent. They trust no one of either the Pale or Nyrond, knowing well that both states could covet their territory. Luckily, with the Pale being occupied elsewhere and Nyrond having its own difficulties, they enjoy relative peace, except with the humanoids and monsters of the wood.

Gnarley Forest: The elves of this region are the most classic version-rustic, green-clad people with pointy ears who are masters of the wilderness. While they treat well with the people of Verbobonc, they are wary of any attempts by Furyondy or Dyvers to intrude on their territory, gravely distrust most of Greyhawk, and outright hate the people of the Wild Coast.

Grandwood: The elves here have a long tradition of being freebooting bands of raiders and heroes, packing up their tents, tipis and even collapsible treehouses, moving their towns to avoid being captured by enemies. They consider Ahlissa to be their greatest foe, though they have little love for the people of the Hestmark Highlands or Rel Astra either, only treating with their fellows in the Lone Heath.

Nutherwood/Phostwood: The elves here are suspicious of most outsiders except the Flan, with whom they are strong and brave friends. Strong allies of the Tenha, the two peopls have often aided each other in matters of war against their mutual enemies. The two peoples share many cultural and life elements as well, though the elves find the incorporation of Oeridian architechture and battle tactics into Tenha society to be somewhat annoying.

Rieuwood and the Menowood: While allied with the Sunnd, and the dwarves of the Hollow and Hestmark Highlands, the elves of these regions are suspicious of Holgi Hirsute and his dealings with the Oeridians of Irongate and Onnwall. They deal/dealt well with Idee, often exchanging goods and information between peoples.

Vesve Forest: As part of the grand alliance of good that has flourished here for milennia, the elves of the southern Vesve are good, kind and honest. They worked with the brave Flan warriors in what is now Furyondy before the migrations, and they will continued to do so with the modern nations against Iuz, the Horned Society, or whoever else their foe is this day. Those of the north, however, are isolationist and almost xenophobic towards humanity, blaming men for the evils of Iuz and the Society, and bitter from the endless fighting they must endure against humanoids in that region.

The Northeastern Forests (Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)

The elves in these forests, surrounded by barbarians, prefer to live apart from their neighbors, although they can reflect the tendencies of their human neighbors: The Hraak people are cruel and savage: the Sable people are cold and aloof, those of the Timberway friendly and jolly, and those of the Spikey Forest strong and brave.
[/sblock]

CONCERNING MANY FLANAESS ORGANIZATIONS (compliments of William)

[sblock]
This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change. Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz's clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils. Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind. So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond. This is an order of lawful knights. The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans. So, this order is likely split ? one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom. The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik. So, this is a faction several players can claim ? including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.

Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith: Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore: This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.
[/sblock]

CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE GREYHAWK WARS (compliments of William)

[sblock]
A summary of the Greyhawk Wars: In Common Year 582, Iuz impersonates the Suel god Vatun and spurs the Northern Barbarians to attack the Hold of Stonefist. Iuz next uses magic to dominate the leader of Stonefist and invade the Duchy of Tenh. The Northern Barbarians leave, but Tenh becomes a battleground between the Tenha, the Pale, Iuz, and Stonehold. In the meantime, Iuz defeats the Horned Society, and seizes the lands of the Horned Society and the Bandit Kingdoms.
At the same time, Ivid V of the Great Kingdom moves against Almor and the Iron League. Almor and Sunndi were conquered but Nyrond repels the Overking's forces. At the same time, there is infighting and the Overking's forces attacked Rel Astra. Ivid begins killing his nobles and bringing them back as undead, only to suffer a similar fate. He is renamed Ivid the Undying.
In 594 CY, the Pomarj seizes half of the Principality of Ulek and destroys most of the free cities of the Wild Coast. Celene fails to heed the calls of its allies in the Ulek state for help.
At the same time, the Scarlet Brotherhood conquers the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, Idee and Onwall. The war concludes as different nations sign the Pact of Greyhawk, shortly after Rary, a member of the Circle of Eight, kills his colleagues Tenser and Otiluke at the peace conference.
Despite the pact, some of the fighting continues. The war between the Pomarj and the Principality of Ulek continues. Nyrond absorbs most of what is left of Almor. In 586, Canon Hazen of Veluna uses the Crook of Rao in a ritual that banishes most of the fiends summoned by Ivid, Iuz, and other evil powers. King Belvor III of Furyondy captures the easternmost parts of the Shield Lands from Iuz.
Iuz suffers a further setback in 587, when the ruler of Stonehold is mysteriously freed of the Old One?s magical influences. Stonehold declares Iuz an enemy. The Scarlet Brotherhood and the Great Kingdom also face setbacks. A magical field surrounds Rauxes, capitol of the Great Kingdom. No one knew what became of the city or its ruler. The Great Kingdom splits into two hostile states.
The Scarlet Brotherhood looses all of Onnwal except for its capital, Scant. Ahlissa, a successor to the Great Kingdom, takes the city of Idee from the Scarlet Brotherhood. Meanwhile, the Hold of the Sea Princes erupts into civil war. Sunndi breaks free in 589 CY to become an independent Kingdom.
[/sblock]

CONCERNING VARIOUS PLACES ON OERTH (Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris; the nations of Blackmoor, Esmerin, and Komal; the Valley of the Mage; the Olman Isles and their peoples; the Isle of the Phoenix; the city of Garel Enkdal; Drax the Invulnerable and his city of Rel Astra; Iuzs' troubles in Fellreev Forest; Iggwily, mother of Iuz) (compliments of Williams)

[sblock]
Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris: Also, Serpenteye may or may not wish to include the Anakeris continent and the continent of Aquaria, with its Isle of the Phoenix, in the IR. Both are not strictly canon, but were created by people associated with TSR. (Aquaria was created by Frank Mentzner and has humans and demihumans. Anakeris is kind of Polynesian.)

Nation of Blackmoor: As for Blackmoor, the LGG identifies the ruler as the Archbaron Bestmor (NE, male human, Ftr 11/Wiz 4). Most inhabitants are lawful neutral or evil. He rules from Dantredun, as the Egg of Coot, a mysterious entity, claims the ruined city of Blackmoor. The Egg of Coot is said to possess great magical power and is responsible for 'automata' near the city. Enemies include Iuz and the Wolf Nomads. However, Iuz seems to avoid the land ? possibly due to a magical influence from various ancient mounds and standing stones.

Nation of Esmerin: I cannot find Esmerin on any map, although it is mentioned in the LGG as a legendary land and other sources place it in the Lortmils.

Nation of Komal: In the LGG gazetteer, there is a reference to a land called Komal to the west of the Sultanate of Zeif ? off the map to the west. It appears to be the section of coast opposite of Zeif on the big map.

Valley of the Mage: The leader of the Valley of the Mage is identified as Jaran Krimeeah, an Aerdi wizard also called the Black One. It is known that he has gnomes and valley elves in his service. He has a drow henchwoman. Enemies include Geoff exiles, Bissel, Gran March, Knights of the watch, Keoland, Sterich, the Circle of Eight, the elves of the Flanaess and even the drow. Indeed, one of the few things that the surface elves and the drow share is a disdain for the valley elves. You might want to see about claiming a portion of the Dim Forest, as it borders Gran March and Geoff.

The Olman Islands and their peoples: They are culturally similar to their inspirations ? the Maya, Aztec, and other Mesoamerican cultures and worship deities of the Central American pantheon.

The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.

City of Garel Enkdal: In the LGG, there is an reference to Garel Enkdal, a city of some 25,000 plus orcs, with some numbers of ogres, orc-ogre crossbreeds and other creatures. It is located in the Griff Mountains near Stonehold.

Drax the Invulnerable, Animus Ruler of Rel Astra: Do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus, who is known as Drax the Invulnerable. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number. (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.). I don?t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template). Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes. So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies.
EDIT: There is immense and undying hatred of Ivid in Drax's heart. Ivid ordered the destruction of Medegia, and the forces plundering that land also attempted the destruction of Rel Astra, Drax's city. Today, Rel Astra stands, but only a few insane individuals live in all the former land of Medegia.

Iuz's troubles in Fellreev Forest: Iggwily, mother of Iuz: There is strong resistance to Iuz from many factions in the Fellreev forest. Factions include sylvan elves, former bandits, some flan, some remnants of the Horned Society under Heirarch Nezmajen (NE male human Clr 15 of Nerull), and the lich Dahlvier (NE male human undead, Wizard 18.)
Iuz has received some help from his mother Iggwilv, a woman of mixed Baklunish ancestry. She is an evil wizard of epic level. The Greyhawk adventure, Return of the Eight, suggests she is likely at least 25th level. She is known to be skilled at summoning fiends and necromancy. She has great knowledge of the planes, and actually bound Graz?zt for a time. I can also give you some information from a Greyhawk module on Tuerny, if you wish.
[/sblock]


- - -


PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


AIRWHALE (AND ZELDA THEMELIN)
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) wildspace@gmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC x1,00 
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC 
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x1,00 
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC 
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC x0,95 = 237,5 IC
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC x0,75 = 12 IC

TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES'/ZELDAS' POWER SO FAR: 282,23 IC


Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'
[/sblock]


ALBUM COVER X

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) questx@alltel.net
PC: Pharaoh Duamutef. Rumored to be a son of the one of the Lost Gods of Ta Neteru. He is often depicted as a gnoll or a gnoll-headed man. One of four brothers. (class levels in progress? some cleric? some wizard? maybe the pharaoh template from Hamunaptra d20)
Artifacts: The Peshent (the crown of the Pharaoh), the Amduat (a book of spells, many concerning themes of death or the dead)

Powers:

- The Tribes of Ellaves - need a description
- Suhfang - need a description
- Ta Neteru - this represents large populations of humans, sizeable populations of gnolls, small populations of sphinx, and small populations of leonals.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC x0,50 = 25 IC
Suhfang: 4,560,000 = 220 IC x0,75 = 165 IC
Ta Neteru: 6,560,000 = 360 IC x0,75 = 270 IC

TOTAL IC OF ALBUM COVER XS' POWER SO FAR: 460 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: unknown yet
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large territories off-map to the far west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

(Concerning Ta Neteru)

* human: comprise a large majority of the population
* gnoll: maybe 10% of the population? once hunted and feared, the gnoll community has enjoyed renewed status inside Ta Neteru?s borders? many served in a military capacity
* sphinx: represents a small fraction? serve as advisors for Duamutef. Still critical and cautious of this man who would be ruler. The jury is still out but Duamutef makes progress with them everyday.
* leonals: very small in number? they speak of Zep Tepi, the First Time? also represents a few lions of various types (dire, celestial, awakened, etc.)

(further information on Ta Neteru)

From the writings of Semyol Sellon, a traveling scholar from the Flanaess?
I have been fortunate now to have spent nearly a month here in Ta Neteru. The Land of the Gods. Here under the sun. Here among the relics of a lost age. Here where the sand meets the sky.
It is been quite an experience. I have questioned many of the ideas former scholars have put forth about this region. But the one fact I am sure of is everything begins and ends the Ta Neteru?s pharaoh.
Many believe he is a god returned from the heavens in the form of a man. To lead his people back to an age of glory. Even the surrounding lands, once filled with skeptics now fall in line ? eager to obey this icon. Thus the Rekyht ? those who worship the Pharaoh - grows daily. In turn, the Pharaoh seems to grow in power and magnificence; a cycle that is a sight to behold.
Ta Neteru was not always the united nation I now sit upon. Formerly called Sekhem, the land was divided into two. The Pharaoh wearing the Peshent united the lands in a swift campaign. Diplomacy and reason, it seems, were used as much if not more than sword and magic.
Duamutef has instilled a sense of destiny into his people. Many nations and rules speak of these notions. Maybe some do it as to not offend their respective religions. Some do it as to help morale and promote self-worth. But Duamutef and his Rekyht seem very different to this scribe.

(Organizations of Ta Neteru)

* The Udjat: (spies of the Pharaoh? work in progress)
[/sblock]


ANABSTERCORIAN

[sblock]

E-Mail: rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.
Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

Powers:

- The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:
- The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs.
- House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) - these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets.
- Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (Seltaren, City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk: the Bright Desert: the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz: The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Suel Imperium - this represents an unknown. It is possibly that truly vast forces of suel humans, vast forces of mages, vast forces abominations, vast forces of undead, vast forces of constructs, and vast forces of planar beings may be here. Or, nothing may be here. Or, anything between the two. The only confirmed forces are small forces of demihumans, small forces of humanoids, small forces of humans, and sizeable forces of abominations.
- Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
Seltaren: 30,000 = 1.5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 15 IC x0,95 = 14,25 IC
The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
The City of Greyhawk and nearby lands: 1,300,000 = 68 IC x1,00 = 68 IC
The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
The Suel Imperium: 10,000 = 0.2 x0,95 = 0,19 IC
The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 1.4 IC x0,95 = 1,33 IC
The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,8 IC x1,00 = 0,8 IC
The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.1 IC x0,95 = 0,095 IC
Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR: 93,04 IC

+(unknown)

SPECIAL NOTE: Anabstercorian's power has the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: on-map cluster of territories in the center of the Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Who are Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure, you may ask?
Let me tell you...
The Seekers are, simply put, an adventuring company. A very large, very successful one! Though they act under the official profession of 'antique dealers', 'historians of ancient ruins', and similarly scholarly titles, they are in truth more looters, explorers, and treasure hunters along the line of Indiana Jones. Like Indi, however, they do have their scholarly streak - it's not uncommon for one of their member groups to spend some time exploring and reporting on a 'find' after it's been appropriately looted, delving in to the history and significance of it's contents.
Eli Tomorast is a member. Recently, he became the leader. This is a dangerous thing.
Eli Tomorast is a wizard, specializing in fiend-binding, known as Eli the Demon-handed for the fiendish grafts he has in place of hands. He has long been studying the long-crumbled Maure Castle, the home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire. Recently he unearthed secrets there, secrets so potent he rocketed to the top of the Seekers hierarchy. Though his rule is absolute, the Seekers as a whole remain more or less free to act as they will.
Eli is Neutral/Neutral Evil. His malevolence is passive - he seeks power for himself, and revenge against those who have wronged him, but his wisdom, intelligence, and charisma drive him to great deeds that inspire awe, terror, and admiration in those around him.
The Seekers and House Maure are an Infiltrator faction, with a focus on Elite/Epic PL as opposed to Standard PL. If they manage to seize significant territory (as they may), this could change quickly.
More information about Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure can be found in Dungeon Magazine #112, the 30th anniversary issue.'
[/sblock]


AZMODEAN

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) theazmodean@hotmail.com

PC: N'Grath, High Druid of the Emerald Order, Treant Druid 20th / Warshaper 5th
Artifacts: none claimed yet

Powers:

- Burundi - this represents a large force of good aligned dwarves (25%), an enormous force of awakened animals(25%), a very large force of Treants (20%), sizeable forces of humans (10%), sizeable forces of lycanthropes (5%), and large forces of other nature-aligned creatures(15%)
- Ishtarland (has infiltrated)
- The Red Kingdom (has infiltrated)
- The Tarquish Dominion (has infiltrated)
- The Emerald Order - This a mysterious organization of Good devoted to the preservation of the natural world of plants and animals, even as they seek to return the Oerth to a state of verdant green beauty and richness. They represent a large force of Good clerics, druids, mages, rangers, and others, and large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
(from another source) This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

- Burundi: 7,400,000 = 222 IC x0,75 = 166,2 IC
- Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC x0,25 = 125 IC
- The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC x 0,25 = 55IC
- The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC x0,25 = 77,5
- The Emerald Order: N/A

TOTAL IC OF AZMODEANS' POWER SO FAR: 423,5 IC 

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Azmodean: VERY DARK BROWN

Territories on map: No on-map territories. Enormous territory to the far west-southwest, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

PLAYER NOTES:

N'grath has watched over Semeast for many, many years as the highest-ranking druid in the area, gently guiding the savage inhabitants to keep to their traditional customs and preventing them from developing practices harmful to nature, often without even revealing his presence. At times however, N'grath's way of doing things has led to tragedy when his subtle manipulations were discovered and the resentfull populace threw their support behind leaders whose direct approaches were better received by the stubborn dwarves who call Seameast their home, though much less successful. Over time the frustrations of these encounters has grown within N'grath, and finally he has decided to openly command the resources of Semeast to protect the natural world throughout Oerth. Once the decision had been made, N'grath acted with astonishing speed, winning over all of the major tribes residing within Semeast through displays of strength where possible and by eliminating the leaders of more stubborn tribes (for their own good...).
Long ago he also rose to a position of power within the Emerald Order, and now he directs the organization to keep watch over the rest of Oerth. Here he still practices his carefull and subtle machinations, keeping the power of the organiztion hidden where it can be used to full effect.
N'grath is now entering a new phase in his quest to protect nature from those who would dispoil it. He is currently organizing his tribes with the aim of conquering nearby areas who he believes are a danger to the natural order. Simultaneously, he is making use of the Emerald Order to make contact with like-minded nations as well as to prepare the way for his hordes to invade the already-mentioned areas he does not agree with.
[/sblock]


BUGBEAR

[sblock]

IR E-Mail (with permission) Bugbear82@comcast.net
PC: Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
Artifacts: The Regalia of Neutrality (Crown, Spepter, and Orb), and the Flask of Tuerny the Merciless.

Powers:

- Modron Exiles of Oerth - this represents a small force of Modrons of various ranks who are trapped in Greyspace thanks to the sealing. They are mysteriously drawn to Seth Rhynnon and treat him as if he were a high ranking modron.

- Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below:

- Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych: Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous - this lawful good knightly order represents a sizeable and potent force of humans and demihumans
- The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Flinty Hills (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Modron Exiles of Oerth: N/A
Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 222 IC x0,75 = 166,5 IC
The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous: N/A
County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 68 IC x0,95 = 64,6 IC
Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map except Seltarin) 1,400,000 = 70 IC x0,75 = 52,5 IC
Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
Adri Forest: 110,000 = 4 IC x0,75 = 3 IC
Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 1.5 IC x0,95 = 1,425 IC

TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR: 291,9 IC

+(unknown)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT GREEN
Territories on map: Large on-map areas in the central and central-east.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Here's a quick history of "Greater Nyrond", as I like to call it:
Nyrond was hard hit by the Greyhawk Wars, with almost a hundred thousand dead, starvation, disease, and thoughts of rebelion spread like wildfire. The new king, a vibrant and young man named Lynwerd managed to save his kingdom from the predations of the Aerdy, and was now faced with even greater task of saving his kingdom from itself.
Over the next fifteen years, Lynwerd dedicated his life to the reconstruction of Nyrond. Using monies borrowed from the Urnst States, he rebuilt the smashed cities, repopulated the empty countryside, and established new trade routes, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Rebuilder".
Lynwerd also sought to provide a lasting peace in Nyrond, negotiating treaties with the remnants of once great Aerdy, often at great cost. Lynwerd surrendered all lands captured by Nyrond in the Greyhawk wars and even gifted small portions of Nyrond itself to sucure this peace, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Appeaser".
In CY598 The Duke of Urnst died leaving no heir, making Lynwerd the new Duke. Lynwerd Unified Nyrond, and the Urnsts under one banner and one king. With the influx of goods, services and Labor from the new territorres, Nyrond quickly prospered into a nation as great, if not greater than it was before the wars.
Lynwerd died in CY 603 passing the throne of Greater Nyrond to his cousin Seth Rhynnon , a high noble from the County of Urnst. Durring the Wars, a young Rhynnon, fought along side the Knights of the Shield against the armies of Iuz to liberate the Sheild Lands. Though Rhynnon has had the throne for less than a year, he is popular among the people of Greater Nyrond, especially amongst the Urnst peoples who are ecstatic to see one of their own on the throne.'

'Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.
Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (Lawful Good) and Hextor the Warrior (Lawful Evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Now, the Knights of Heironeous have defected, intending to reclaim Aerdi from the evil forces that have come to dominate it. Using Nyrond as their base, they intend to retake their country from without.'
[/sblock]


CREAMSTEAK

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) creamsteak@hotmail.com
PC: Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
Other characters: Meepo the Kobold, Iyov the Beholder
Artifacts: The Staff of Ancient Penumbra

Powers:

- Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types.
- Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races.
- Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends.
- Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends.
- Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, large forces of eyekin, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, and forces of enslaved undead.
- Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions.
- Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 14 IC x1,00 = 14 IC
Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 71 IC x1,00 = 71 IC
Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 150 IC x1,00 = 150 IC
Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.5 IC x0,75 =1,125

TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR: 236.125 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Creamsteak's power has the Alien Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VERY DARK BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large territories deep under the surface of Oerth from the deepest Underdark to isolated, secret, above ground locations.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The background for my faction is that the sudden absence of the dieties on Oerth (and the loss of the connection to Illsensine) resulted in a sudden break in the Illithids, thier slaves, and virtually the entire structure of society. My PC (Yugthulgon) is an amalgamation of three high "priests" of the illithids enclaves. By amalgamation, I mean that Yug'rig'noth (egoist), Thul'hur'mca (shaper), and the enslaver Istigon (telepath) were litterally bound to one single body. As such Yugthulgon has 12 tentacles instead of 4. He has 6 eyes instead of two. This aberrant emissary that was created to take control of the chaos is completely and totally nuts for what it's worth.
Yugthulgon (also called virtually any combination of the three original names at different times) killed perhaps 80% of the Mind Flayers on Oerth, mostly those of the three other psionic disciplines. However, he certainly made it a point to exercise his new power to destroy anyone with objections to his new rule. The combined Flayer-deaths, slave split off, and lack of a god to glue it together basically destroyed whatever empire they retained on Oerth.
Weakened, beaten, and otherwise crippled, Yugthulgon went in search of an artifact of his diety in order to perhaps revive some degree of unity (and end the slaughter of his own race). He recovered the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from its prison of over a thousand Githzerai monks, fists of Zouken, and illithid slayers. This made more enemies than one could have ever predicted.
So, following this, Yug united the remaining flayers (though at only 25% strength at best). In an effort that would be called blasphemy (and certainly was, resulting in some additional flayer deaths), Yug agreed to treat some of the "lesser" races like Beholders and certain demons/undead as equals.
Now, with allies in tow, Yug has quitely bided his time, watching as Technology is developed by the surface above. Yug firmly believes that technology serves some eldritch purpose which sealed out the gods, and possibly even magic and psionic power later. Because of this, Yug sees this "power" in a very negative way, and has slowly been building his armies of war to do two things: Subjugate those who were offered "equality" but rejected it, and to COMPLETELY destroy both the demons who brought the tech, and thier technology.'
[/sblock]


DEVILISH

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
PC: Acererak the Demilich
Notable NPCs: The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature.
- Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice, off-map territories) - these represent the High Leader (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil), a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces (notable races include: flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races.)
- The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 1.2 IC x1,00 = 1,2 IC
Blackmoor: 220,000 = 9 IC x0,75 = 6,75 IC
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 320 IC x0,95 = 304 IC
The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,6 IC x0,75 = 0,45
The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75

TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR: 313,15 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VIOLET
Color on map desired by Devilish: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: On-map territories in the southeast and northwest, extending off-map to the north. Off-map territory to the north of the Black Ice, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Solistarim are a confederation of lawful evil race. They are a dictatorship-magocracy under their High Leader. Mages, even powerful mages, are commonplace, and run almost every part of the government apparatus, so it could be said that theirs is a Magocracy. These mages observe a strict code of service and duty, and all look upon the High Leader as the One and True God (thus, it could be said theirs is a Theocratic Magocracy.)
All the other Solistarim either look upon the mages as semi-divine or divine messengers of the High Leader, or at the least they are scared witless by them. The unbreakable unity of these mages, their unswearing and usually fanatical loyalty to the High Leader, and their absolute tyranny over everyone else, is what has allowed all these disparate and violent races to coexist.
Indeed, the Solistarim are cosmopolitan. Members of all the Solistari races freely mingle in their great fortress cities in the Godspires, in their Underdark cities, in the undersea cities, and in the swamp cities. Individual attitudes, cultures, and preferences have been crushed under the heel of a omnipresent culture of service, loyalty, and tireless effort for the society.
That is to say, for the average Solistari, the attitude is as follows: you exist to serve and advancing the Nation. You're life is dedicated to serving and advancing the Nation. The greatest accomplishment in life is serving and advancing the Nation. The highest of all ethics and morality is service to, and advancement of, the Nation.
Families enforce this discipline upon their children immediately upon toddlerhood. Somewhere between the age of 3 and 7, children male and female are taken for training (as in Sparta in ancient Greece) in what the Solistarim determine them to be the most qualified for: mage, cleric, fighter, etc.
Afterwards, in their teens typically (equivalent) the men and women of the Solistarim are put to work in the armed forces, and after many tours of duty may be released for more domestic duties. At this point, they can advance within the society, and those who achieve the most are often rewarded with great honor, nobility, ranks and title. Some can even aspire to join the ranks of the (so called) semi-divine minions of the High Leader. And go on to divine ascension and become his (so called) divine servants! (Since Divine Ascension is conceivably possible in this IR, perhaps the High Leader may become a demigod, and his mage followers actual divine servants!)
There is a remnant of local culture in each racial group that has not been crushed under the heel of conformity, but it is limited. The law is absolute, covers almost every aspect of life, and is enforced rigorously.
There is zero tolerance for lawbreaking. Minor lawbreaking invokes severe punishment and brainwashing in a reform center. Major lawbreakers are killed. Traitors (which covers a broad spectrum of offenses) are made grisly examples of. The Solistarim revel in seeing traitors destroyed, for they see them as just that: traitors, morally and ethically bankrupt, beings to hate and despise for their actions against their brethren.
This is the case for the flannae humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, and kobolds, the founding races of the Solistarim. The illithid have their own form of communal tyranny, but the High Leader long ago subverted the Elder Brain and with it the communal awareness of the illithid: they now tow the Solistari line.
The dragons are held in awe by the average Solistari, and the dragons live by a slightly different set of rules: they have greater freedom. Nonetheless, they are loyal to the High Leader and his agents, and they are loyal to those they have bonded with.
The lizard men, sahuagin, and giants were induced to become allies of the Solistarim, and afterwards Solistari culture slowly poisoned it's way into their lives, until they were copying the Solistari way in most respects. From there, it was a short hop for the High Leader to fully integrate them into mainstream Solistari society.
The beholders and aboleth serve the Solistarim and obey the rules out of fear and awe of the High Leader and his mages. Those who refused to obey the laws are either dead or under powerful magical compulsions to obey (especially the incredibly anti-social aboleth, for whom magical compulsion seemed the only answer to gaining their cooperation.)
The lich lords of the Solistarim have their own pact with the High Leader. The lesser undead fanatical in their loyalty to the High Leader, his mages, the lichlords, and the dark clerics of the Solistarim.
The fire elementals, salamanders, and efreet are NOT a part of mainstream Solistari society, and generally keep apart. After all, their homes are places most Solistari could not survive in for long anyways. However, these races hold the the High Leader and his minions in fear and awe (and some do worship him as a diety) and they are faithful and loyal to the Solistari cause.
The Gith mercenaries are semi-independent. They are tolerated in Solistari cities because of their perceived use. The Gith themselves look upon the Solistari as rather insane employers, but since the pay is good and the potential for pillage very great they don't complain. And Gith society is itself highly militant and disciplined, so there is common ground of a sort between Gith and Solistari.
The neogi are tolerated. The neogi, in turn, tolerate the Solistarim. That's saying something, too, since the neogi are as anti-social as the aboleth. However, they fear the High Leader, he has magical compulsions on them, he pays them well, so they somehow have integrated in. And the neogi and their umber hulk slaves do make for excellent spies, scouts, and special forces.
The devils work with the High Leader and his mages, and are held in fear and awe by the populace in general. They alone are exempt from the rules, while mingling freely in Solistari society. However, the devils make a point of obeying the laws (whether they respect the law or not), and devils are a common sight in Solistari cities.

The Solistarim aren't about racial hatred.
The Solistarim are about the certain knowledge that the Flanaess is their backyard, and a bunch of squatters and loiterers are sitting on their property, and these worthless bums, rabble, and riff-raff have refused to leave when politely asked to do so.
Since the bums and riff-raff refuse to move, they will just have to be evicted. If that means killing them all, down to the least and the last, because they insist on fighting, then so be it.
The Solistarim point an accusing finger at Iuz. Here, they say, is an insane demon demigod who is running amok and wrecking their (the Solistari) backyard with his pathetic humanoid slaves and hordes of conjured demons.
The Solistarim also point the finger at the Oeridians. They can't run a kingdom (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), they can't impose order (witness the chaos of the Greyhawk Wars), they can't run an economy (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), and in the end they destroyed their own capital city and other major centers of population! (witness Rauxes, other cities, and the whole realm of Medegia.) As riff-raff, these oerdian humans have to go.
The Solistarim really don't like elves, or drow. Indeed, they think of them the way we'd think of mosquitos infesting our backyard. Or cockroaches. Or ants. Or other vermin. A Flanaess free of elves and drow (the Solistarim do not distinguish: an elf is an elf, and the only good elf is a dead elf) will be a cleaner, neater place.
Likewise, any elves up in Greyspace are like bird droppings falling on the new roof. It has to stop. It's time to shoot some birds.
Regardless of what others might say of this thinking ... the Solistarim consider themselves reasonable, ethical, moral people. They are proud of their hard work, their capacity to endure suffering and adversary, their achievements in magical research, building of great cities, and otherwise, and their rational approach to an irrational and hostile world.
The Solistarim do not control the City of the Gods. Their forays into it have met with repeated disaster.
However, the Solistarim do hold the alliegance of the nation of Blackmoor and the surrounding marches, along with all the lands down to the Burneal Forest.'
[/sblock]


DRALONXITZ

[sblock]

E-Mail: (withheld until Dralonxitz gives his permission)
PC: Dralonxitz had not yet created a player character (or demipower: some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts: Dralonxitz has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

Dragons' Island
Island of Fireland

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC x1,00 = 66 IC


TOTAL IC OF DRALONXITZS' POWER SO FAR: 98,3


Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color desired by Dralonxitz: DRALONXITZ HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif) None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

Dralonxitz has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.
[/sblock]


EDENA OF NEITH

[sblock]

E-Mail: edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
PC: Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)
Artifacts: The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might, the Orb of Lordly Might
Other Items: The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

Powers:

- Empire of Eclavdor (a confederation of 100 drow cities (The Fabulous One Hundred, as it were) from every part of the continent of Oerik, this new empire (capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) represents very large forces of drow, extraordinarily large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and sizeable forces of the unseelie.
- Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids.
- Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The 3 Drow Cities under the Barbarian Seameast (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
The 8 Drow Cities under the Tharquish Empire and Ishtarland (120,000 drow, 320,000 servitors)
The 11 Drow Cities under the Empire of Lynn (165,000 drow, 440,000 servitors)
The 3 Drow Cities under Enllaves (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
The 6 Drow Cities under the Red Kingdom (90,000 drow, 240,000 servitors)
The 3 Drow Cities under Erypt (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
The 4 Drow Cities under the Mare Mysticum and Gigantea (60,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
The 15 Drow Cities under the Celestial Imperium (225,000 drow, 600,000 servitors)
The 12 Drow Cities under the Khanates and Orcreich (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
The 3 Drow Cities under Komal (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
The 4 Drow Cities under the Baklunish Lands (75,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
The 7 Drow Cities under Zindia and Nippon (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
The 1 Drow City under the Nippon Dominion (15,000 drow, 40,000 servitors)
The 7 Drow Cities under Hempmonaland (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
The 12 Drow Cites under the Flanaess (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
Servitor Undead (100,000 undead)
Unseelie Allies (100,000 unseelie)

Total Drow: 1,500,000 = 80 IC x0,75 = 60 IC
Total Servitor Races: 4,000,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC
Undead: 100,000 = 4 IC x0,95 = 3,8 IC
Unseelie: 100,000 = 3 IC x0,50 = 1,5 IC
Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC x1,00 = 100 IC
The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 = 4 IC x1,00 = 4 IC

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: ORANGE-RED
Territories on map: Krestible, West Dim Forest, Tors, Jerlea Shores, Tangles, Celene Hills, Bright Hills, Onnwal Headlands, Denzac Isle, Kelten, Knurl, Hestmark Peaks: each area represents a territory held by a nearby Underdark Drow City. East Geoff. Geoff. North Geoff. The West Dim Forest. Off-map territories across all of Oerik and Hempmonland, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'Eclavdra looked at the portents, divined the future, and saw doom for her people. Afterwards, long ago, she took it upon herself to thwart that doom and see her people survive the coming challenge, whatever it might turn out to be. Eclavdra said then: Is not survival of the drow, individually and as a people, not the will and way of Lolth? 
Eclavdra used the Scepter of Lordly might to unite the city of Erelhei-Cinlu behind her, then sought out the Crown and Orb of Lordly Might, and ultimately found them. 
She used the three combined to give herself divine stature among her people, and with this stature, began a unification of the drow, going city by city. After long years of dedicated work, she united the strongest 100 cities of the drow, and transformed drow society from it's normal controlled anarchy into a highly disciplined war machine. And Eclavdra named the new empire she had created after herself, calling it Eclavdor.
In Eclavdor today, drow society runs under a triad. There is the war machine, and the society created to maintain it. Think of the Soviet Union under Stalin during World War II as an analogy. There are the Drow Exalted, who are the secret service, special forces, and counterespionage forces all merged together. Think of Section One from the film (and series) La Femme Nikita. Finally, there is the religious war. To survive is to be loyal to Lolth. To die is to fail and betray Lolth. Survival equals loyalty. They are all one and the same. Death equals disloyalty. (those who die fighting so the rest will survive are considered loyal) They, also, are all one and the same. The loyal will sit at Lolth's side in paradise forever. The disloyal, the treasonous, will burn forever in the deepest pit of the Abyss. Thus, survival equals loyalty and paradise. Death (with the exception noted above) equals disloyalty and damnation. These three concepts are the triad of current drow culture and society in Eclavdor, and sustain the empire in all it's endeavors.
As for the servitor races, they are fed only to be kept alive. They are kept alive only to work. They are worked until they die.
Some of the Unseelie, the dark faerie, have become allies due to their similar natures to the dark elves. Indeed, many sages consider drow to be dark faerie themselves.
It isn't a pretty picture.' 

'Who is Eclavdra?
That is a mystery that even Iuz has not solved.
She is quite sane. She is both intelligent and wise. Some say she is pragmatic, and some say she is a wild girl. Some even call her a free spirit, yet it is known she is very devoted to Lolth and the way of Lolth. Many think of her as a wily diplomat, good with words, and others disagree. Some say she is horrifically cruel and sadistic, others say she is merely callous. All know her as soft spoken and gentle mannered, even in battle and in other arduous circumstances. She is generally thought of as a person who enjoys hands-on work, doing jobs herself and hesitant to delegate authority to others. And all agree she is driven, hard working, and astonishingly tireless and enduring.
What does Eclavdra look like?
She is the photo negative of a comely elven maiden just come to womanhood. Her hair falls to her hips and is soft and snow white, her eyes are almond shaped and striking scarlet in the light, her face gentle, her nose soft, her ears cherubic, and her lips pouting. Her figure is slim, shapely, and almost fragile. Her non-glossy skin, smooth and soft, is as black as an elven maids' raven hair.
Typically, Eclavdra wears magical adamantine mail, which fits her form like a second skin, is almost as soft as velvet, and is utterly weightless. She wears robes of royal purple, wears a belt of mithril, and carries twin long swords of a strange, black appearance. The Scepter of Lordly Might, graceful and eloquent in it's worked mithril, rests at her hip when she is not carrying it. The Crown appears as a beautiful tiara on her head, and the Orb appears as a large gemstone at the end of a necklace of mithril beads around her neck.'

' Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will Recall person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.
And one, more important thing. Iuz watches!'

'Concerning the Ice Elves, they are an ancient elven civilization that fell prey to an artifact of cold. This artifact froze them all, effectively putting them and their entire realm in the heart of Adri Forest in suspended animation. Now they are free again, and these evil elves aren't real happy with the turn of events in the world since their time.'
[/sblock]


ELUVAN

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
PC: Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc: The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Holy Shielding, the Knights of the Watch: the Wild Coast: the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds: the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood: The Silent Ones of Keoland) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv.
Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr - these represent a small but very potent force of beings from the upper planes, such as the deva and the eladrin.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 15 IC x0,75 = 11,25 IC
Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 160 IC x0,75 = 120 IC
North Geoff: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 25 IC x0,95 = 32,25 IC
Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC
Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 13 IC x0,75 = 9,75 IC
Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 42 IC x0,75 = 31,5 IC
Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 64 IC x0,95 = 60,8 IC
Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 16 IC x0,50 = 8 IC
The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of the Watch: N/A
The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC x0,50 = 8 IC
The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 58 IC x1,00 =58 IC
The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
The Kron Hills 60,000 = 3 IC x0,75 = 2,25 IC
The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 1 IC x1,00 = 1 IC
The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
The Dapple Forest: (Counts as a part of Furyondy)
Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1.4 IC x0,75 = 1,05 IC 
The Iron Forest: N/A
The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
The Welkwood 55,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Silent Ones of Keoland: N/A
Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr: N/A=N/A

TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR: 540,2 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: REDDISH-PURPLE
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the central-west and southwest Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Following the Greyhawk War, Keoland was left in sorry shape. Once the most powerful and influential land in the entirety of the Sheldomar valley, in the war that was to shape the future of much of the Flanaess it had no cohesive policy and achieved nothing. In negotiations, the leader's indecisiveness proved sufficient to ensure that Keoland's allies were overrun whilst King Skotti dithered and wondered whether to interfere. Militarily, the once-great land suffered losses and humiliations on all sides and lost territory and influence.
Post-war, the land found itself in a weaker position than it had been for many years since. It badly needed time to rebuild and regenerate its economy, and confidence in the country's rulers was low after their mistakes in the war. When Skotti was assassinated in a plot by Cedrian of Dorlin to take the throne, the country descended into civil war. The noble houses squabbled amongst themselves for power, and for some time disorder reigned.
When finally this was curtailed, it occurred in dramatic fashion. Arden Leonson, the youngest son of a minor noble house in the Gran March, marched into Niole Dra with a small but resplendent contingent of knights and, nervous but determined, stood up in the town square and announced that he had been sent a vision from Heironeous showing him that he must unite Keoland under his banner and restore order and greatness to the country once again. He spoke with courage, power, and conviction, but of course it amounted to very little. He stood no chance of convincing the people that mattered that he should be handed control of the country.
He persevered, however. At first he had little success. But on the occassion of his seventh speech in the capital of Keoland, his divine mandate was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. As he spoke, the clouds above him parted and a sunbeam reached down to touch him. Bathed in divine radiance he continued his speech with ever-increasing fervour, and as he did so his audience watched stunned as a Celestial host numbering several hundred descended and knelt behind him, bowing their heads to the young knight.
The result was electric. Word travelled across the country lightning-fast that a messiah had come, a Paladin with a divine mandate to rule the country. Supporters flocked to him, and though he still had a struggle ahead of him, he eventually succeeded in taking the Throne of the Lion and restoring peace and order to the land, as well as using his heritage to reforge strong links with the Gran March.
He did not rest long on his laurels, however. He led the country wisely and well, and under his leadership it prospered once again. In his third year on the throne, as the country's affairs were once again seeming in order, disaster struck as the creatures overruning Sterich set their sights on eastward expansion. The County of Flen and the March of Mandismoor came under attack, and it was all the Keoish forces could do to slow their relentless progress.
Arden made a spectacular speech asking for aid from his immediate neighbours, appealing to his already strong alliance with the Gran March and bidding the County of Ulek and the Duchy of Ulek to imagine how things would be if they were faced with the prospect of worrying not only about the Principlality's struggle against the Orcish hordes, but were faced with the immediate prospect of monstrous invasion from the West as well.
The Duchy of Ulek and the Gran March both responded by sending strong military forces to aid Keoland in their efforts to push the invaders back. The County of Ulek, however, perhaps feeling secure in its more remote location from Keoland, sent its sympathies but nothing else. The aid that was sent was enough, however, and the monstrous atatckers suffered a number of crushing defeats and wer epushed back. Feeling that the threat of the monsters of Sterich could no longer be allowed to exist on Keoland's doorstep, and that Keoland should make good on its obligation to aid Sterich in its time of need, Arden then launched a retributive crusade to push the evil creatures out of Sterich and allow its people to return home. He was successful, and with Keoland's help Sterich has been able to restore itself to some semblance of a functioning nation once again.
With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celestial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.'

'The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.'

'The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.'

'Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.'
[/sblock]


FESTY DOG

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) festydog69 (at) hotmail (dot) com
PC: Unknown as Festy hasn't chosen a PC yet (but possibly Hachiman the Demigod)
Artifacts: unknown as Festy hasn't chosen any artifacts yet

Powers:

- The Guardinals - these represent a force of very potent beings native to the Plane of Elysium, who were caught when the Crystal Sphere was sealed, and now reside on Oerth.
- Nippon - this represents very large forces of humans, large forces of dwarves, large forces of hengeyokai, large forces of spirit folk, small forces of elves, large forces of animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
- The Nippon Dominion - this represents large forces of humans, large forces of dwarves, large forces of hengeyokai, large forces of spirit folk, sizeable forces of vanaarans, sizeable forces of humanoids, small forces of ogre magi, sizeable forces of gnomes, sizeable forces of halflings, sizeable forces of faerie, sizeable forces of controlled abominations, large forces of animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of elves, and possibly other forces.
- Zindia - this represents very large forces of humans, very large forces of vanaarans, large forces of humanoids, small forces of ogre magi, sizeable forces of gnomes, sizeable forces of halfings, sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other powers.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Guardinals: N/A
Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC x0,95 = 180,5 IC
Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC x0,75 = 132 IC
Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC x0,75 = 180 IC

TOTAL IC OF FESTY DOGS' POWER SO FAR: 492,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Festy Dog: SANDY BROWN OR GOLDEN YELLOW
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Enormous off-map territories to the south, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

Nippon ? A spiritual and warrior-centric society, with clearly defined social casts and extensive rules of etiquette. Nippon is ruled authoritatively by a royal family, believed to be descendants of a god. The country and its dominion are divided into provinces which are managed by daimyos. These are often relatives of the main family or families whose members have performed great heroic deeds in the service of Nippon and the royal family.
The royal family themselves are aasimar, but humans compose the greatest percentage of the population, followed by dwarves, hengeyokai, spirit folk, and even a small population of elves.
Nippon is not as populated as its closest neighbours, but its militaristic bent makes it a formidable enough force to be able to have established a dominion nearby.

Zindia: North of Nippon, across the Sea of Nippon and residing on the Oerik mainland is the densely populated and religious nation of Zindia. Like it?s neighbour Nippon, Zindia has a caste system, but unlike Nippon this caste system is determined by birth and strictly enforced, leaving individuals incapable of changing their caste. Having long been trading partners with Nippon the two countries were quite capable of cooperation and viewed each other in a positive light. Zindia is populous but the largely peace promoting pantheon worshipped in the country means Zindia?s military is not as strong as it could be. Nonetheless the country makes up for it with its beauty. Numerous elegant temples and vast expanses of lush jungle are found within Zindia?s borders. The country is also known for its advanced universities and places of schooling for members of higher castes. Having not focused as much on military the country?s budget was often focused on more peaceful advancements.
Leadership of the country is left in the hands of a council of non-evil ogre mages and high priests, who rarely exercise the power at their disposal but are eager to make changes to their country or reinforce things already set in place for the betterment of the country. Leadership is somewhat democratic and somewhat theocratic, and each council member is voted into their seat from the members of the highest couple of castes in their region (usually a priest though), which they then represent as a council member.
The population of Zindia is incredibly diverse, almost every species having a presence there. The most numerous races include humans, vanaarans, and goblinoids, but
ogres, gnomes and halflings also have notable presences.

Nippon Dominion ? Formerly a part of Zindia a few decades past, the people of the region were inspired to seek independence by the area?s leaders at the time. Rebellion began and the leaders of the rebel forces discreetly bolstered their forces with mercenaries, initially catching Zindian government forces off-guard with how effective they were. The rebels made a steady push north until the government managed to establish a solid defensive line, bringing the rebel advance, for the moment, to a standstill. Naturally Zindia?s neighbours were paying attention, and before the rebels knew it the Nippon war machine had seized this opportunity and crashed into their flank and rear. The rebels had no choice but to surrender or be slaughtered. Nippon decided to occupy the rebels? former region, an action which received no interference. The reasons for this could be summed up as twofold: a) After the civil war Zindia was in no state to contest the occupation on a military level, and b) a show of gratitude. Without Nippon?s timely aid the war could have been prolonged indefinitely. Nippon divided the Dominion into provinces which are currently ruled by a collection of the most trustworthy daimyo families available, through this the average standard of living has been raised considerably over the couple of decades they?ve had control. This change came about because of Nippon being a generally wealthier country than Zindia, and having more relaxed view of the caste system. This led to some problems with more religious members of the community, but they were calmed with extensive negotiations.
The Dominion?s population consistency is almost identical to that of Zindia, save for a small cross-section of the Nippon population, represented by Nippon military and royalty in the region.
The Nippon Dominion is heavily populated like Zindia, but its peoples enjoy a much better standard of living under Nippon rule. This combined with their very religious and mostly peaceful society creates a very industrious nation.
[/sblock]


GUILT PUPPY: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) craylor@rowf.net
PC: The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Scarlet Brotherhood - this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans.

- Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
- The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, small forces neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie.
- The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships.
- Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons.
- The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans.
- the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep: Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle: Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of unseelie, and strange and exotic forces unknown to any but the Scarlet Brotherhood.
- The Loftwood - this represents small forces of humanoids, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie
- Timberway Forest - this represents small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A

Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood:

The Frost Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Ice Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Snow Barbarians: 400,000 = 15 IC x0,75 = 11,25 IC
Hepmonaland Territories: 4,900,000 = 174 IC x1,00 = 174 IC
The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 26 IC x0,95 = 24,7 IC 
The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 40 IC x1,00 = 40 IC
The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 60 IC x1,00 = 60 IC
The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 14 IC x0,95 = 13,3 IC
The Loftwood: 10,000 = 0,4 x0,50 = 0,2 IC
Timberway Forest: 20,000 = 0,6 x0,50 = 0,3 IC

TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR: 338,75 IC

+(unknown)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT RED
Territories on map: The Tilvanot Peninsula and possible other territories on-map, on-map Hempmonaland. Off-map territories in Hempmonaland to the southeast, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)
As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information they are given is misleading.
As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which authority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.
Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.
Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.'
[/sblock]


JAMES HEARD: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ygravene Xagy (also known occasionally as Zagyg)
Other characters: Zagyg the Mad Archmage, Demigod of Humor, Eccentricity, Occult lore and Unpredictability. Murlynd, Hero-God of Magical Technology.

Artifacts: Three pieces of the Rod of Many Parts

Powers:

- The Nation of Aestia - this represents a loose and chaotic nation holding vague control over an enormous amount of sparsely populated land, limited to the valley floors of the northernmost portions of the country but gradually becoming more and more subterranean in nature as the latitude progresses towards the south pole of Oerth. Sizeable cities are held apart by vast differences in local law, society, and government - a common religion and national government are the main defining characteristics of "Is it Aestian?"

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aestia: 6,300,000 = 350 IC x 1,00 = 350 IC

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR: 350 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Territories off map include the southern polar ice cap and territories beneath and underground, and a relatively large but sparsely populated spear of land in the middle of southern Solnor Ocean.

PL Notes:

The Aestian Nationalized Seaforce - Aestia has a proud and ancient tradition of seafaring. While the local provincial navies are mostly converted merchantmen with the occasional selkie marines, the Aestian navy has been proudly sailing on or beneath the waves for the last three quarters of a century with the most advanced naval magical technology in all of Oerth. Three tremendous Wetsail carriers are the flagships of the navy, capable of carrying smaller vessels and engaging in massive amounts of um, privateering. The flagships are: The Narwhal, Nautilus, and BunBun (BunBun is crewed only by Kobolds and Gnomes and is sized as such)

Local Armed Forces: Indistinct rabble of variously trained and equipped troops of widely different capabilities and design. One province might rely on a dominated troll marching band to serve as protection, another could consist of a single wise sage, and yet another could have a powerful company of constructs and siege crabs. Generally the overwhelmingly consistent element is the Aestian proclivity toward style and outlandish behavior.

Polarian Tax Corps: Trained to deal with a tremendously different resistance from various frigid provinces while collecting taxes, the Polarian Tax Corps tend to be multispecialists capable of dealing with many different situations. They travel underneath the Polarian ice caps in specially designed boats and in the occasional awakened whale's gullet. They are the elite fighting units of Aestian Tax Collectors.

The Pelican Riders of Sargynia: The Pelican riders are just that- they ride Giant Pelicans as a sort of air force. They're not particularly well trained or maintained, but they have fun and in Aestia that's a legitimate reason to set up a militia.

Vates of Askala: Askala is the magical university of Aestia, and the Vates are the elite seers that inhabit the Ganna monastery at the top of Mt. Aksala. They're not truly a military force, but most everyone on the island of Askala has something to do with magic. Only the Vates are truly significant though, being mostly diviners and illusionists of 13th or higher level.

Walrus Riders of Friesland: These guys ride Dire Walruses, which sounds really silly until you've seen a dire walrus- after which you realize they're incredibly brave with a tremendous tolerance for gassy dire walruses for long stretches of time. They're mostly dwarves, except for a female barbarian Loxo named Esprelza that no one wanted to argue with.

The Srantovati: The Heroes of Srantovati are basically Aestia's answer to a knightly order, except the Aestian Srantovati sword-style fixates heavily upon light or no armor without a shield. Therefore most members are Monks using greatswords and bastard swords. It's invitation only, and Srantovati are accorded the ovations normally reserved for professional athletes. They are usually known by their distinctive dark face paint, bare chests (for both sexes) and red and green striped pants. That dress is so associated with them in fact, that it serves as a cover for their activities sans uniforms.

The Retainers of the Celestial Houses: These forces tend to either be for show only, or to be terribly elite affairs of single bodyguards. By national decree the Celestial Houses are forbidden to raise standing armies, so instead they tend to make up for quantity in quality.

Others: There are also a number of "monster race" citizens and what not that might be construed as forces in their own right. While the Alcian church, for instance, does indeed have a substantial number of priests with effective combat abilities though, they're not mustered or organized as such. So any use of them as combat units will probably require an expenditure of IR power.

PLAYER NOTES

Aestia

Proper Name: Aestia Akalassa

Ruler: Aestem Raudex Merlend (Murlynd) at the behest of Ygravene Xagy (Zagyg), Perguine MLXI of Polaria, Duke of Askala and Irminsul, Ruler of the Malachite Throne, Keeper of the Vates of the Uttercold, Master of the Winds and Stars, Admiral of the Southern Seas, Chief of the White Hide Tribes, Lord of Illusion and Truth, Overking of the New Kingdom, Raud of the Srantovati, and Wind Duke of Aquaa.

Government: Meritocratic Monarchy overseeing a bizarre variety of governmental systems

Capital: Masyus (26,000)

Major Towns: Friesland (4,000), Ganna (limited to 436 permanent residents), Askala (4,000), Moren (41,800), Jelling (11,600), Stetten (22,700), New Roland (36,000)

Provinces: Many semi-independent nations of which Aestia, Askala, Arrona, Curonia, Dacia, Epirus, Ezra, Suomi, Pelegica, Paetrica, Vod, Levts, Vils, Sargynia, Mori, Raethra, and Rhaetia are all some particulars of.

Resources: Ships and seafaring technology, fish and fish products, reindeer, ivory, Gems (I-III), rare lichens, novelty goods and products

Coinage: Narwhal (10pp), Pelican (pp), Crown (gp), Noble (ep), Penny (sp), Common (cp)

Population: 6,300,000 (tentatively)

Languages: Old Oeridian, Gnome, Draconic, Aquan, Common, Askalan (a secret tongue taught to the priests of the Askala), and many exprimental languages in this time of change - including at least one that involves flash cards and another that requires a trombone and pantomime.

Alignments: N, CN*, LG, LN, NG, CG

Religions: Alci* (The Twins, with both Gnomish and Aestian versions being popular), Alia, Bleredd, Boccob, Celestian, Daern, Delleb, Fharlanghn, Johydee, Lirr, Murlynd, Pholtus, The Zorya (The Fate Winds- Atro, Procan, Sotillon, Telchur, Velinius, & Wenta) Velnius, Xerbo, Zagyg, and Zilchus.

Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers, Akalan tradepriests

Enemies: The Man

History:

Aerdian domination of the Flanaess was an event that took place over hundreds of years, capped by the coronation of Overking Nasran in 1CY. By -213 CY though, the Aerdy had already began to show the fat complacency that would later lead to their downfall. A fleet of 437 ships full of stout adventurers and knights sailed south from the great ancient port of Roland, vowing to restore Aerdian honor and prestige to far away lands and to one day return with the secrets of making the Aerdy masters of their destinies eternally.

Unfortunately for those devout individuals, stalwart souls all, they had little comprehension of the task they had set for themselves. From the very start they encountered resistance to their cause. Sea monsters, hostile natives, and all manner of dire celestial portents all caused attrition amongst the crews and many ships were lost. Still they persisted, their fleet nearly halved and every person aboard (even the halflings) gaunt and starving, they finally found a land to claim for themselves - a paradise of rocks covered in lichens and desperate fur trees at the mouth of a tremendous river. Their leader Masyrus claimed land on the northern side across from that island and called it holy. So the first twin settlements of Masyrus and Ganna were founded and a new calendar was established in 1AR (-197CY).

Eventually those Aery explorers began to call themselves more properly the Aesti, or "Sea People." The harsh islands and coastlines of Aestia almost provided the final wave over into the bilge for the hapless settlers until they met with the indigenous tribes of the area - mostly gnomes, dwarves and kobolds - who they negotiated with and cajoled until those races joined them. Today, in some places at least, the societies are almost completely intertwined. In 102AR (-95CY) their alliances and agreements were settled into the forms that are recognizable today when they drove the last remnants of the hordes of the Ancient Green Dragon Mxaples from the Calnan Swamps and the leaders of all races involved were granted noble status in the great houses of Aestia. Also of noted presence was a great adventurer mage by the name of Ygravene Xagilvy, also promoted to nobility by the consensus of The House of Lords and Houses.

Over the years, Aerdian sensibilities ahve changed much in the Aesti with the Aestian culture now sharing many facets with their gnomish and other demihuman allies. The provinces of Aestia are known properly as Celestial Houses, the Overking of Aestia rules from a throne made of malachite and platinum, and the dream of finding the perfect political system is expressed at the county level with great latitude given to individuals and communities to persue different forms of government and expressions of provinence.

Recently the Aestians have came under the curious rule of a descendant of the mage Xagilvy and his appointed Aestem Raudex Merlend. The two are a curious sort, coming from the sea from nowhere, pronouncing and proving their establishment as progeny of a Celestial House thought lost long ago, and besting every foe in almost every task and challenge until they won the seat of rulership. Their companion Jaldamee dead on the journey, the mage Xagy seems to be still mourning - tirelessly searching the icy frostfell wastes of Polaria for something. Merlend, on the other hand as his agent, seems bent on squeezing every last secret from the scrolls of technology and knowledge that mysteriously appeared in the nation just after the Gods stopped communicating with their priests. Already he and the seers of Askala have vetted out many missteps and inaccurancies that seem to have been placed within the manuscript, and the people of Moren cheered last fall when Merlend demonstrated the first steps of what he calls "aeronology" with a flight in a contraption he called "Pelican III." Unfortunately further experiments by other "aeronauts" have been less than successful.
[/sblock]


JOHN BROWN

[sblock]

E-Mail: (withheld until John Brown gives his permission)
PC: John Brown had not yet created a player character (or demipower: some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts: John Brown has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- John Brown has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF JOHN BROWNS' POWER SO FAR: Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color desired by John Brown: JOHN BROWN HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif) None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

John Brown has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.
[/sblock]


KALANYR

[sblock]

E-Mail: kalanyr@gmail.com

Player Character: Morwel, Queen of the Eladrin, Demipower of the Eladrin, Chaotic Good

Other characters: 

Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (Female elf Cleric 3rd / Sorceress 10th, neutral good), her consort the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and her son Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (Male elven Bard 7th, chaotic good)
Artifacts: The Fountain of Beauty (the item said to be responsible for the incredible beauty of several dieties) and Morwel's Court of Stars (which serves as both a demiplane for Morwel's Court and an enabler for the demiplanar courts of the Tulani (as the Tulani have no power that allows them to create these courts this seems to be the most logical explanation for their existance)

Powers:

- The Eladrin - this represents a group of very potent beings native to Arborea, the Plane of Ultimate Chaotic Good, who have come to Greyspace and Oerth. (Should probably have the infiltrator trait)
(Probably no militia level PL, a fairly even split of regular (mainly the numerous coure, novani and bralani) and elites (firre, shierre and ghaele) witha few epic (Shiradi, Tulani and Eladrin with levels)

- Gigantea - this represents sizeable forces of titans (all chaotic alignments), sizeable forces of storm giants (chaotic good), sizeable forces of cloud giants (neutral good and neutral evil), sizeable forces of frost giants (evil), small forces of other kinds of giants (all alignments), small forces of white dragons, small forces of silver dragons, small forces of humans, small forces of yeti and snow maidens, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of animals, sizeable forces of faerie, sizeable forces of unseelie, small forces of elves, and small forces of half-elves.

- Continent of Hyperborea - the area of the continent claimed represents large forces of dwarves (glacier, arctic, Midgard), large forces of elves (ice, snow - all good aligned), large forces of arctic gnomes, small forces of humans, small forces of urskans, sizeable forces of snow orcs, sizeable forces of snow goblins, sizeable forces of frost giants, very large forces of abominations, large forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of animals, small forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens), small forces of ice wierds, large forces of faerie, large forces of unseelie, small forces of elementals, small forces of genies, small forces of good elven undead, and possibly other forces.

- The Jotunheim sea - Aquatic Elves, Locoah, Merpeople and similar.

The Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:

- The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

- The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie.
- The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves.
- The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie.
- Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead.

- Kingdom of the Marchwards - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves.

- Kingdom of Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

- Ye'Cind the Demigod of Bards, chaotic good.
- Queen Xin of Miranda.
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of potent elderly elves.
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work.
- The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Eladrin: N/A = N/A
Gigantea/Jotnumheim: 1,960,000 = 89 IC x0,95 = 84,55 IC
Hyperboria: 1,200,000 = 63 IC x0,95 = 59,85 IC
Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:
Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 28 IC x1,00 = 28 IC
Kingdom of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12 IC x1,00 = 12 IC
Miranda: 128,000 = 7 IC x1,00 = 7 IC
The Jotunheim Sea: 2,400,000 = 120 x1,00 = 120 IC

TOTAL IC OF KALANYRS' POWER SO FAR: 311 IC

+(unknown)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Kalanyr: VIOLET
Territories on map: No on-map territories, large off-map territories to the west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

The relationship between the elven powers of Arborea and the Eladrin is usually one of a passive co-operation and non-interference, however seeing the coming of the disaster, the elven pantheon contacted the Eladrin and asked them to venture to the world of Greyhawk to aid those in peril after the sphere was sealed from the rest of the multiverse. Queen Morwel agreed and in a move almost unprecedented in history volunteered to live Arborea and go herself, in the strife coming, the mortals would need guidance and only from them could come the seeds that might allow the undoing of the tremendous evil. Accompanied by the Eladrin not otherwise occupied in other locations across the multiverse and a few titans from Mt Olympus, Morwel and her court have journied to Greyhawk, to the elven nation north of Lynn. The titans accompanying Morwel immediately made contact with their kindred in Gigantia in hopes of gaining strong allies, so far these moves have met with reasonable success although the evil giants and titans of Gigantia are currently opposing the alliance.

Noteable NPCs beside Morwel herself are her consorts Faerinaal and Gwynharwyf both Eladrin of Epic stature.

(An alternate explantion for Morwel's presence is that Arborea was already overrun and she and her court have moved to Greyhawk in a retreat which is perhaps more likely, I'll leave this to Serpenteye to decide).

(Notes on Gigantea/Jotnumheim from Kalanyr)

Gigantea/Jotnumheim: Is a vast territory, roughly the size of Zinda (based on the map), however the eastern half the land is mountainous terrain. And the entire northern half (and the mountains of the south) are subject to frigid winds and ice and snow from Hyperborea. The frozen northern reaches of Gigantea are home primarily to frost giants and evil cloud giants and titans (where they were driven in conflict with the elves of Miranda and their more noble kindred centuries ago), as well as a variety of creatures native to the icy environments including a small number of white dragons. The southern mountains are inhabited largely by titans and cloud giants of good and neutral alignment, and storm giants, a few silver dragons and stone giants can also be found in the area. Apart from the differents in alignment few differences are found between the northern and southern reaches, the titans of both areas and their giant allies/servants have constructed tremendous cities high in the mountains that are hidden from discovery by normal mortals by both clever use of the dangerous terrain and its hazards, and by the potent magic of titanic and storm giant spellcasters. These cities in structure and politics resemble democratic Rome and Greece, with rule by a meeting of the people of the cities. Despite the difference in world view there are some relations in trade between the cities of the north and south and limited migration and travel between them. There are also barbarian tribes, both human and their neanderthal kin spread throughout the non-mountainous areas, who worship the dragons, giants and titans as godlike beings. The titans refer to their civilization as Jotunheim and the sea to the west takes it name from this, although the human inhabitants of the area have long forgotten the origins of the name and assume it is related to the occasional rogue frost giant bands that are encounted in the mountains.
In the higher mountains and the frozen north many other beings from Hyperborea can be found, including Yeti's, Snow Maidens, various ice fey, many wild animals, beasts and monsters. There are also several glacier dwarves delves spread through the northern mountains, and a dream dwarf enclave can be found in the southern mountains. In the non-frozen parts of southern Gigantea fey creatures from the Elven Lands and half-elven immigrants from the Kingdoms of the Marches can be found.
Oreads, Galeb Duh and other moutain spirits are relatively common throughout the mountain region and tend to be either more inclined to striking bargains or vastly more potent than their Flaanesse kin, due to the power of their titan and giant neighbours, little is known of this mountain fairies but it is said that they have members in the Faerie Court of Miranda 

(Notes on Hyperboria from Kalanyr)

Hyperborea: Hyperborea is a massive frozen land, large parts of which are merely ice, with no earth, large chunks of which occasionally break away from the mass. However despite the inhospitable nature of the area life finds a way to continue, in addition to the monsters and cold adapted beasts animals there are many small human (and neanderthal) villages scattered in various places (resembling Eskimo culture), as well as relatively advanced settlements of arctic gnomes. In the vast ice glaciers of Hyperborea there can be found numerous deep carven cities of the glacier dwarves, tunelling miles into some of the towering glaciers, with a network of icy tunnels connecting various cities. At the tops of many of these glaciers as well as several of the mountains of Hyperborea, the ice elves have their beautiful cities of carved ice, despite the isolationist attitudes of both the dwarves and the elves, they have a reasonably strong relationship simply due to the sheer difficult of surviving in their chosen habitats. The ice elven cities are occasionally visited by the yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens) of the north, where the strange and sometimes benevolent or malevolent ice fey are treated as spirits of the ice and divine messengers.
In the most remote glaciers of Hyperborea the occasional snow and ice weirds can be found, and these creatures are sometimes sort out by the other inhabitants for advice on the future. In these remote peaks the legendary monastery of the Cloud Anchorite monasteries can also be found, the immortal ancient masters of this place have played an important role in several clashes between the monsters and civilized beings of Hyperborea but they rarely interact with others except in a time of great need. And in the largest glacier of all there are a settlement of the powerful and skilled Midgard dwarves, who the greatest arctic dwarven smiths visit to perfect their craft.
In addition to these creatures there are numerous fairie folk such as the domovoi (CG small fey), frost folk (usually evil), rimefire eidolons (fey, CG), oreads, rusalkas (fey, usually CN), and the aforementioned uldra and yuki-no-ona, who as is the tradition of the fey folk are loosley led by a fairie court consisting of the eldest and most potent fairies. The fairie court has a reasonably friendly relation with the ice elves and the arctic gnomes, and are more favourably disposed to arctic dwarves than is usual because the arctic dwarves ice carving is far less destructive to the nature of the area.
There are also visitors from the elemental planes from portals to the planes of air, water and ice, high in the mountains, such as the qorrashi genie and various elementals, which the races of Hyperborea occasionally magically bind or strike deals with for service.
Monsters and animals like ice toads, giant ravens, and yeti, that serve as both allies/servants and enemies to all races. The strange intelligent bear-like magical beasts known as urskans also frequently work with whoever they think will benefit them the most.
There are also snow goblin and snow orc tribes that serve to harrass the other civilizations as well as tribes of frost giants.
The snow elves of Hyperborea through mystical means occasionally converse with their kindred in Miranda from where they moved millenia ago and it is by this means they have been brought in on the alliance the eladrin are trying to form, and they have convinced many of their good and neutral aligned allies to join them.
The ice elves of Hyperborea have formidable druidic and wizardly spellcasters, to maintain and shape their ice cities, (of which their are approximately 10, with about 10,000 inhabitants each). In all of these cities several baelnorn exist, guiding their mortal kindred through the dangers of life, and using their magic and ancient knowledge to preserve the cities, when the living spellcasters fail. In truth these baelnorn practically rule the cities as living repositories of knowledge and magical power. In and around the cities ice adapted trees and treants can be found as can the usual elven pets/companions, cooshees and the strange and fickle elven cats adapted to their frozen environments. Although the ice elves are relatively isolationist they have in the past helped the humans of the area when they were under threat by snow goblins and orcs and as such have a tenuous alliance with these folk.
The gnomes live in small collections of burrows beneath the ice, each settlement guided by the eldest living gnome, usually a druid, bard or sorceror. These gnomes are strange even by the standards of the gnomes of warmer climates and are hard to tell apart from the fey urdra who they are said to be distantly related to.
The glacier, arctic and Midgard dwarves have similar dwellins, carved into the hearts of mountains and gigantic frozen glaciers. The arctic dwarves have potent innate magical abilities related to the frost and often serve as counsellers and mystics in the glacier dwarf communities. These cities are culturally similar to the dwarven cities of the Flaanesse although the difficulty of surviving and their ice focus means they get along much better with the elves of the area.
The Midgard dwarves (long ago immigrants from Ysgard) have their own settlements separate from the other dwarves and have a more relaxed society, although they are dedicated to their craft and can forge potent magical weapons without knowledge of spells.

(Notes on Ye'Cind from Kalanyr)

Ye'Cind was once a skilled elven wizard and master bard until his performance in front of agents of the Seldarine provoked Corellon Larethian to grant him divinity.
Allies include Olidammara, Lydia, and the good powers of the Seldarine.

(Notes on the Alliance of the Mare Mysticum from Kalanyr)

Mare Mysticum

Proper Name: Mare Mysticum Alliance
Ruler: The Court of Winter Moons; Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (NG female elf Cle3/Sor10), and her consort, the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and administered by her son, Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (CG male elf Brd7)
Government: Hereditary feudal monarchy consisting of only elves, few half-elves, and many sylvan and fey races.
Capital: Coronel
Major Towns: Coronel (pop 3,000), Meadow (pop 8,000)
Provinces: The Kingdoms of the Marches (21 major fiefs governed by Marchwards), the Elven Forest (a protectorate enforced by ancient treats and many powerful sylvan races), the Faerie Court (a separate court within the Court of Winter Moons consisting solely of fey), the Temple of Sehanine (clerics under the semi-autonomous rule of Wae Sinde), and the thirteen remaining districts of the Elven Nation of Miranda (referred to as Mystics)
Resources: Foodstuffs, cloth, rare woods and spices, horses, gems I-IV, musical knowledge
Coinage: Coronel (pp), queen (gp), moon (sp), and song (cp)
Population: 850,000 - Fey 60% (half-fey elves 20%, thorns 13%, spriggans 11%, satyrs 10%, petals 10%, dryads 9%, grigs 8%, nixies 5%, pixies 3%, redcaps 2%, sirines 2%, nymphs 2%, shimmerlings (uncounted)), Half-elf 25%, Elf 20% (faerie 65%, gray 20%, high 15%, wild 5%), 3% Treant, 1% Halfling, 1% Human
Languages: Sylvan, Elven, Suloise (Celestial Imperium dialect)
Alignments: CG, CN, NG*
Religions: Elf Pantheon (mostly Seharine and Ye'Cind)
Allies: Celestial Imperium (trade), Gigantea (trade with the Titans and fey), Hyperborea (ties with the snow/ice elves who have migrated there).
Enemies: Fireland
History: See flavor text
Conflicts and Intrigues: I wrote this up for the 5th IR, that should be sufficient conflict and intrigue.

Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.

Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.

The Mare Mysticum Alliance

For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and ages ago the evil titans of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.

Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Despite this fair success the Empire of Lynn remains an independent state and is the closest potential threat to Miranda, although currently relations are not hostile.

Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.

The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.

The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassadors to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. There has never been an embassy for the Empire of Lynn, all such conversations having been between intermediaries such as the Marchward kings. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors.
[/sblock]


KNIGHT OTU

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) olifran@gmx.de
PC: Half-fiend red dragon
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds.

- The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor - this lawful evil knightly order represent a sizeable force of potent humans and demihumans.
- The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- Medegia - this realm, completely destroyed and depopulated during the Greyhawk wars, has been reoccupied. What peoples it represents is unclear, however.
- Allied Forest Realms (the Grandwood) - this represent sizeable forces of servitor humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, small forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of unseelie

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 380 IC x0,75 = 285 IC
Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 220 IC x0,95 = 209 IC
Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 40 IC x0,75 = 30 IC
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor: N/A

Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

Medegia: 670,000 = 34 IC x0,75 = 25,5 IC
The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 14 IC x0,75 = 10,5 IC
The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC x0,5 = 0,75 IC

TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR: 560,75 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BROWN
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the eastern Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (lawful good) and Hextor the Warrior (lawful evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.'
[/sblock]


MELKOR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) kooligar@op.pl
PC: Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal (Emminent class Vampire, fallen Paladin 10th / Blackguard 10th / Necromancer 5th / Eldritch Knight 10th / Archmage 5th, CR 44, equivalent of strong Hero-Deity)
Other characters: Lanfear Princess of The Dark Moon, Allator the Shadow Prince, Meliana Princess of The Veil, and Garthaur Prince of The Flesh
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies.
- Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
- Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
- The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations.
- Allied Deep Dragons and Shadow Dragons - these represent a small but extraordinarily potent force of dragons.
- The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean - this represents large forces of sahuagin, large forces of Ixitch ... (how DO you spell that??), large forces of domesticated sharks, large forces of undersea animals, large forces of undersea abominations, sizeable forces of undersea undead, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 6 IC x 1,00 = 6 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 3 IC x1,00 = 3 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 252 IC x 0,75 = 189 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 40 IC x 0,95 = 38 IC 
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons: (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2,000,000 = 90 x 0,95 = 85,5 IC

TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR: 321,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLOOD RED
Territories on map: Small but potent on-map territory in the east. Large territories underneath the surface of Oerth in the Underdark.

PLAYER NOTES:

(from Bugbear concerning Elder Vampires)

Fledgeling 0-99 years
Mature 100-199
Old 200-299 Yrs
Ancient 300-499 yrs
Eminent 500-999 Years
Patriarch 1000+ Yrs

'Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
Court of The Eternal Night: Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade.

Origins of Gallador: This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God. Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.
Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:
"It was you who betrayed your God. Since you rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!"
So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...'

(updated information on the Empire of the Sahuagin, from Melkor)

Emperor Sarkhor the 5th has been turned into a Vampire, alongside Royal Court. He allied himself with Lord Gallador, joining his Concord. The Priests of Sekolah are being purged without mercy, defenseless after losing contact with their God. Strange new machines are being created in the cities of the Ocean depths, and there are rumors of Undeath armies being raised.
[/sblock]


NAC MAC FEEGLE

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com
PC: Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
Artifacts: Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

Powers:

- The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.

Areas under the control of the Kabalim:

- The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi, Hestmark Highlands, Dullstrand) - these represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The County of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly elves), large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie
- The Principality of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and sizeable forces of faerie
- Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
- The Isle of the Phoenix - this mystical (and enormous) island half-way across the Solnor (apparently) represents large forces of oeridian humans, large forces of demihumans, large forces of druids and treants, large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of sentient trees and plants, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces. 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,6 IC x0,75 = 1,95 IC
Idee Coast: 90,000 = 5 IC x0,75 = 3,75 IC
Idee Valley: 110,000 = 6 IC x0,95 = 5,7 IC
City of Irongate: 150,000 = 9 IC x1,00 = 9 IC
Iron Hills: 40,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC 
Onnwal: 170,000 = 8 IC x1,00 = 8 IC
Hestmark Highlands: 40,000 = 1.6 IC x0,75 = 1,2 IC
Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 12 IC x0,95 = 11,4 IC
The County of Ulek (all territories on-map) 670,000 = 34 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map) 554,000 = 30 IC x0,75 = 22,5 IC
The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Isle of the Phoenix: 3,600,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC

TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR: 287,8 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Nac Mac Feegles' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: GREYISH-BLUE
Territories on map: on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim's interests by keeping the League powerful.
It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

' The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.
Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.'

'The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.'
[/sblock]


PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) joejay1066@yahoo.com
PC: The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Bone March (including Spinecastle) - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
- The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces
- Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Corusk Mountains, Crystalmists, Griff Mountains, Hellfurnaces, Jotens, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
- Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
- The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

Notes on population

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Bone March: 920,000 = 45 IC x0,75 = 33,75 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 170 IC x1,00 = 170 IC
The Corusk Mountains: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Crystalmists: 1,800,000 = 80 IC x0,75 = 60 IC
The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 20 IC x0,75 = 15 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC x0,95 = 95 IC 
The Jotens: 80,000 = 3 IC x0,95 = 2,85 IC 
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC x0,95 = 35,15 IC
The Blemu Hills (count as part of Bone March)
The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC x0,95 = 1,425 IC
Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0.6 IC x1,00 = 0,6 IC
The Phostwood: 60,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Spinecastle (counts as part of Bone March)
Suss Forest: 70,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.3 IC x1,00 = 0,3 IC

TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR: 425.375 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: YELLOW
Territories on map: Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess. Small forest regions on-map.

PLAYER NOTES

'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'
[/sblock]


RADIANT

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) radiant@gmx.tm
PC: Sanakan, 58th First Claw of the Sikari.
Other characters: Blackwing, Snowfox, Ratcatcher, Scarface, Darkness, Slayer
Artifacts: unknown yet

Powers:

- CLAW (The Sikari, legendary defenders and protectors of the Celestial Imperium) - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demihumans.
- The Celestial Imperium - this represents a vast (but currently in collapse) force of humans, possibly large forces of demihumans, possibly large forces of humanoids, large forces of animals and wondrous beings, small forces of servitor abominations, and possibly sizeable forces of faerie. 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 999 IC x 0,25 = 249,75 IC
The Claw Mercenary Company of the Sikari: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR: 249,75 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: unknown as of yet
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Enormous off-map territory to the west.

PLAYER NOTES:

'So many worries in this world.
Ethergaunts eradicating your population?
Hordes of Underdark denizes scouring your landscape?
Pesky Paladins destroying your favoured undead?

Do not despair good people of Greyhawk.
The Sikari are now available.
If it threatens you we lend you the best trained troops you could ever want.
If your man are disheartned we will show them hope.
If your enemy is invading your land we will protect your towns and citizens.
If you're too broke we will cut you a deal!
Our soulwarped warriors are one hundred percent loyal and reliable, can be transported instantly to any location the customer requires and are capable of performing any military duty you find yourself in need of.
If you are interested in more information or would prefer to view a demonstration, our emissaries are on the way to YOUR capital right now to provide extensive and free council on any possible business arrangement.
Whatever you need, be it a small unit to garisson a city close to riot or a whole army to launch a major invasion, the CLAW mercenary company is your best choice.'

(further information from Radiant)

The throne room of the white palace.

'They called it the chamber of light. Yet shadows moved through it as if they had a live of their own. And indeed they had. Occasionaly one would lengthen out and start to take more form before finally a black-gald human would step out of it.
Some of them had allrady gathered around the throne of white marble. Each and every one of the men and women was slim, almost gaunt. The most striking thing was their hair, contrasting their pale, almost white, skin. One had the deeped purple while another's was blood red.
One after the other had arrived and give has report. It had been the same every single time.
'It is done.'
Now they waited. Twenty-seven had gathered, with arrival of the twenty-eighth their treason would be complete.
Another shadow split open, revealing the last of their number. His electric-blue hair was bound to tight ponytail behind his back. Like everyone else in attendance he was closed neck to toe in leatherlike suit. The material was covered with armorlike plates of dark crystal and occoasinaly flashes of color shot through them like lightning, more often than not in the same color as the hair of the person wearing it.
The newcomer took his place in the half circle around the throne.
'It is done.'
Like those before him he wasn't adressing the person sitting on the throe itself. Instead his gaze fell on the woman beside it. Dressed like the rest of them she wore her ultra-violet hair short, ending above her shoulders. She met his eyes with her own, far too hard for a girl who looks no more than twenty. The newcomer's voice was challenging, he wasn't happy with what they had done. For an instant both of them had flashes of psionic power lighting up and in the end he bowed his head.
She turned away from them, not able to face their accusing stares any more. The rules were absolute, her orders would never be questioned. But that also meant it was her and her fault alone that their honor was lost forever.
Even in the depth of their fall she had to admire the effiency of her followers. They call her Sanakan, a word that could be roughly translated as 'intruder' in the common language. Like every other person in this room she had given up her real name long ago.
She is the 58th first claw of the Sikari. And the first to break their ancient oath.
'You know what to do. Leave me now.'
With an almost apoligizing look she turns to figure sitting on the throne room.
- we are saving the imperium my lord. I hope you have no objections -
A knife of black crystal is sprouting from the old and regal lookin man's throat and dried blood has ruined his white robes.
- Yes, I asumed you would not. -

The next day atop the roof of the tower of spirits, the highest building of the celestial city and personal refuge of the priest king

The riots had finally calmed down. Since the food had run out only the brutal oppresion of the populace by the city guard had kept any semblance of peace. That was the first thing the Claw had changed. Since yesterday every secret cache of supplies in the palace had been opened and for once the citizens did not have to go to bed hungry. Corn and bread stored to support the army during a siege would only last so long though.
The Sikari who went under the name of Sandheart finally reached the top of the stairs and saw his mistress at the edge of the roof. No doubt she was watching as the last fires from the riots where extuingished.
He stopped, not wanting to interupt her. For the first time in days her expression was serene and in his mind it was only fitting.
Their honor might be gone now but the claw had ended the riots and made the effective fight against the fires possible. The claw had opened that last reserves of food and the claw had exterminated the desease ridden quarters the last night to preven the loss of the whole city to the plagues. They had murdered and killed so many for this but that was the only thing they knew how to do. And someone had to save the Imperium.
Many called Intruder a traitor, none to her face of course, but Sandheart was still young. He remembered his life before the soulwarping and he understood that saving their home country and people had been more important than their honor. There had been no other way he tried to tell himself.
The priest king had gone mad after the gods vanished. The bountiful harvests of the blessed farms had been a thing of the past after the divine priests of the Immaculate Order had lost most of it's powers. The White Order of Paladins had decayed and with it the power if the Celestial Legions. The whole country had been falling apart as the wealth and power build on godly favour had vanished overnight.
Chaos and misery had been inevitable but it was even worse than that. Not used to any questions of their divine rulership the high order of priests had started to brutally suppress the populace after the first riots caused of hunger had started.
The Legions, scarred witless by the loss of their ever present divine support had taken it as a chance to blow off their frustration and thousands had died then they entered the cities.
They had restored peace for a time but the situation just got worse as the Immaculate Order and the priest king himself did nothing to change the situation. Instead they closed themselves of and prayed for their gods of light to return, abasing themselves more and more.
Over a year ago they had declared that human sacrifices would be the only thing that could bring the gods back. It had caused more riots and death but even so it happened.
The Sikari had been there as they had been for five thousand years. Loyal servants of the Imperium and priest-king. Never speaking up, just doing their duty. They had killed the most prominent enemies of the government, made undesirables vanish and sometimes exterminated whole villages if someone suspected the threat of rebellion.
Intruder had returned from her secret meetings with the priest-king and his council, allways silent and fullfilled their wishes without complaint or hesitation.
Last month that had changed.
The first talon, the gathering of the claw's leaders had assembled once again. Silent and serene as allways she had told them of the councils plans.
'The divine ruler of the Celestial Imperium has spoken. The council of the Immaculate Priests agrees. So it is the will of the gods of light that it shall be done.'
It had been the ritual beginning of each meeting in hundreds, maybe thousands of years.
'The gods have not answered their prayers. The sacrifices have not been enough. Only one thing can explain this. The people of our holy country have become faithless and are living a life of sin. The many recent riots and protests are prove of that. The gods have to be appeased. For this reason there shall be a culling. Every third man, women and child shall be sacrificed to the gods, to cleanse our souls and bring back the favour of the gods.
Do not be concerned, we will take them from the towns and villages that mostly suffer from plague and hunger. In fact it will be a mercy. The Celestial Legions will fullfill this holy duty, your Sikari will only have to make sure that any possible organized resistance is crushed before it has a chance to develop.
One day our people will remember this even as a holy expression of our faith, the divine act that brought the gods of light back to us.'
She had opened her violet eyes and met those of every claw in attendance.
'This have been the exact words of our divine ruler.'
Anger had flashed over her expression then and visible arcs of psionic energy flashed over the crystal shards that could form the trademark Sikari Soulwarp-Armor in seconds.
'My brothers and sisters, for generations the Sikari have done their duty.
Traitors have been assasinated, whole armies have been destroyed in silence of no open war could be declared.
The enemies of our sacred home country have vanished in the night.
So it has been and so it will be again. Go out and kill the enemies of the Celestial Imperium.'
And what the first claw wished the Sikari made happen.

Finally Sandheart decided that he should wait no longer. He walked through the small door and stood on the windshaken roof directly behind the first claw.
'Sanakan, the city is ours. Bajou the last priest of the council was assasinated by Blackwing just an hour ago. All their loyal aids are either dead or imprisoned. The ones loyal to us have allready started implement our cover. At least for the time being any word that gets out of the White Palace will be considered the will of the Priest-King. Those who new about us have been silenced. We are now just the new honor guard of our divine ruler.
Even now Scarface's and Jade's talons are on their way to the Legion of Valor in the Kudai province. Right now they are the only one close enough to pose a threat to us. Like all others they are close to insurrection at the moment. Before the night has ended all their organized leadership will be dead. We estimate that the legion itself will stop being any kind of organized fighting force before the next evening and will be completly scattered by the end of the week. Even without our interference doubt that any of the other legions could pose a threat to us and if that changes they will meet a similar fate.
The merchant caste is holding on to our agreed bargain and does its best to make everything appear normal. The mages have been fast to understand the truth of our situation and I personaly made sure archmage Nuruda read your offer.
We've got them.'
He watched her, as she turned around to face him. Intruder held a holy title. She was unquestioned and had served the order for over a hundred years. Sandheart would not dishonour her by acknowledging that he noticed her tears.
It was a shok to even see this happening but he would handle it. Afterall he himself could only cope with the situation by not thinking about it. They Imperium had been crumbling, all estimations had predicted a total collapse within a year or two. But now they had destroyed it themself. No military organization worth mentioning remained, food was nearly nonexistant and nothing was left that could even resemble an economy. Their honor had held them back too long, they had eliminated the threat but their country was already dead. As usual the claw had worked in secret, the only thing preventing their neighbors from simply taking the land was the fact that nobidy knew of their condition. In fact the Imperium seemed even stronger or how could it otherwise have taken in an entire mercenary army. But this would not last long. They would find out the truth and descend on them like vultures.
And that was if the country would not simply tear itself apart from hunger, sickness and rebellion long before that.
The words tasted like bitter irony to him but he had no choice but to day them.
'First claw, three days and three nights ago you asked and as allways the Sikari answered.
The Celestial Imperium is yours.' '

(further information from Radiant)

The Claws:

What exactly are the Claws?
A Sikari (or Soulwarped/Claw, these names are used interchangibly) is basically a high level fighter/psionic. All their fancy soularmor, shadeknifes, etc, are nothing but fluff. In the end they just do what fighters and Psionics do. In a normal game the power to form your heavy armor out of the shards you carry would be very usefull but in this one it is just a special effect. The units don't gain any power from these things and the rules don't even consider what armor they war or if their cool looking weapon are special or not. So just don't think about it, the stuff is just for flavour.
They fight, they blast stuff with their psi and they do anoying things like turning invisible, fly and teleport. So as your opponents they suck. That's life.
Of course they have super secret origin and tons of strange habbits but I will use that in the flavour text. For anyone meeting them they are first and foremost some strange psi-fighters with nifty powers and no known alliance that are willing to work for anyone as long as you can agree on a price.

Appearance: If you think the Claws are a pain in the ... in combat try competing with one on a date.
They are basically humans but the mysterious process of soulwarping that gave them their powers (and which they never explain to outisdrs, only the fact that only 1 in 10 candidates survives the process) also drastically changes their appearance. They are all slim, almost gaunt, most are a bit taller than average.
They have a pale complexion and their skin is soft, smooth and unblemished. Apart from their specteculary colored hair (sky blue, box red, ultra violet and shimmering purple are all common) they have no body hair at all.
Their eyes are egg white, pastel pink or even completly black without iris.
They are almost always wearing their trademark Rixiss suits. These are made from a material that appears to be black leather on first glance but is actualy synthetic. These suits are covered with thin plates of black crystal that form a light armor. Then a Claw focuses her psyching energy into these plates they grow and fuse with each other to form a very impressive looking full body crital armor. Once charged the crystal glows brightly, most of the time with color of the wielders hair. In their normal condition these suits look finely crafted and more like a piece of art than armor. Then 'extended' they often appear more like crude masses of cristal that burn with the psychic power of the wielder. The form of the extended Rixiss suit gets more beautiful the more control the owner has over his powers.
The newest members of claw look like hulking brutes in this form while Intruder's body armor is finely detailed elegant and form fitting armor that would be a pride for any elf.
[/sblock]


RIKANDUR AZEBOL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Guldan@wp.pl

PC: Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th

Notable NPC's:

Iuz's mother, Iggvilw the Epic Conjurer, she possesses Baba Yaga Hut.
Drelzna Darkblade, his seventeen years old Suel sister who is an Epic Soulblade.
Captain Ripp O'Hezrou, Elite Hezrou Demon, freshly promoted.
General Sindol, leader of the Black Death legion, Cambion Fighter renowned for his cool efficiency and emotionless calculating.
Artifacts: Baba Yaga's Hut.

Powers:

- The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens: the Barrens, the Bluff Hills: the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces.
- The Boneheart - This is a special cadre of clerics and mages who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty fanatical, their methods absolute.
- The Boneshadow - This is a special cadre of rogues and spies who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty also fanatical, and their methods also absolute.
- The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz.
- The Black Unicorns - these abominations have either just arrived, or have been magically created ... either way, they exist courtesy of Iuz and his magic.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 160 IC x0,95 = 152 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1,200,000 = 65 IC x0,95 = 61,75 IC
Horned Society: 1,000,000 = 57 IC x0,95 = 54,15 IC
Shield Lands: 60,000 = 3 IC x0,50 = 1,5 IC
Stonehold: 220,000 = 9 IC x0,75 = 6,75 IC
Tenh: 400,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC
The Barrens: 120,000 = 4 IC x1,00 = 4 IC
The Bluff Hills: 10,000 = 0.3 IC x1,00 = 0,3 IC
The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 1 IC x0,50 = 0,5 IC
The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.5 IC x0,75 = 0,375 IC
The Boneheart: N/A
The Boneshadow: N/A
The Legion of Black Death: N/A
The Black Unicorns: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR: 294,825 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLUISH-GREY
Territories on map: Large areas of the north central Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

Geographically characterized by lakes, forest, and grasslands, one would think this
place ideal if it wasn't dominated by an evil demi-god. Iuz, Lord of Pain, God of Evil
rules this region from the small kingdom that bears his name and he has subsequently
snatched up his neighbors -- the Horned Society, the Rovers of the Barrens, the Shield
Lands, and the Bandit Kingdoms. Lands further east and west were under his sway for a
short time, but the greedy half-demon has not been able to hold them. Two lands closer
to home, so to speak, that have not been under his sway bear mentioning. To the north
of the Land of Iuz is Blackmoor. Though seemingly little more than a desolate tundra
with few inhabitants, this Blackmoor is just the shadow of a larger, more important
Blackmoor on another world. The secrets of the other Blackmoor, including the City of
the Gods, arouse both curiosity and fear in the old demi-god. Lastly, nestled into the
Yatil Mountains is Perrenland. Whether the fierce-fighting Perrenlanders are too tough
for Iuz, or he holds back because Perrenland was once the capital of his mother's
empire (she is Iggwilv, the arch-witch), none but Iuz can say for certain.

The first to fall was the Horned Society, a land to the southeast of Iuz inhabited by
hobgoblins that had been ruled by devil-worshipping humans. To the northeast, the
nomadic Flan known as the Rovers of the Barrens also came into his domain. Quick to
follow were the Bandit Kingdoms, a chaotic land of shifting political alliances, south
of the Barrens. The last to fall were the Shield Lands, the northern reaches of Old
Ferrond. Iuz covets all of Old Ferrond, particularly Furyondy.

The Rovers of the Barrens, the men of Blackmoor, and the Perrenlanders (though the
latter are not so pure-blooded) are all Flannae. The Flannae are the oldest human race
native to the Flanaess, a people with deep bronze skin (though the Rovers are
copper-toned), round eyes, and dark wavy or curly hair. The men of the Shield Lands
and Bandit Kingdoms are Oerdians. The Oerdians are believed to have migrated to the
Flanaess from Kara-Tur centuries ago, but actually those early Oerdian tribes had been
expelled from the Celestial Imperium as undesirables (ironic, considering what a
lasting presence the Oerdians have had everywhere else on Oerik). The Land of Iuz is
populated mainly by orcs, goblins, and other humanoid monsters.

The Empire of Iuz is bordered to the north by the Barren Wastes that make up the coast
of the Icy Sea. To the east, beyond the Fellreev Forest are the Flan lands surrounding
the Thillonrian Peninsula. To the southeast, beyond the Nyr Dyv (Lake of Unknown
Depths) are the Urnst states that were once the frontier of the Great Kingdom. To the
south is Furyondy, one-time capital of Old Ferrond, and Iuz's fiercest enemies. To the
west is the Vesve Forest and the Yatil Mountains, where elves and men respectively
resist Iuz's forces. To the northwest, beyond the coniferous Burneal Forest, is the
Land of Black Ice (a magically frozen landbridge to the arctic, literally made of
black ice).
[/sblock]


SOLLIR

[sblock]

E-Mail: (withheld until Sollir gives his permission)
PC: Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, potent Mercane (Mercane Diviner 10th / Loremaster 10th / Epic Loremaster 15th, lawful neutral), Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's Guild, current (temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.
Artifacts: unknown yet

Powers:

- The Empire of Lynn - this represents an extraordinarily large force of necropolitans (a special kind of undead) and possibly other forces. 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 584 IC x 0,75 = 438 IC

TOTAL IC OF SOLLIRS' POWER SO FAR: 438 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color desired by Sollir: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Enormous off-map territory to the west, see (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)

PLAYER NOTES:

I am here to assert that the peoples populating the land of Lynn are none other than Necropolitans (a brand of skeletons mantaining all their intelligence from their previous lives and can be of any alignment, stats can be found in Libris Mortis). Their society is similar to an ancient oriental one-with a twist-their power structure consists of a dynasty that spans nearly a dozen generations of their people turned to undead. It is common knowledge that the people of Lynn had made a pact with some extraplanar power in exchange for a brand of immortality, and what they got was the secret of transforming one into a Necropolitan. Since then they have preserved the most worthy of each generation, only transforming their people after they have given birth to a number of children and proven their mental maturity. As a price for their pact was the overall control of the nation, and this control has since been passed between a number of hands in various bargains, creating some confusion for the people of Lynn.
The ancient Lynnians who made the bargain were not incompetent though, so there are certain restrictions on the authority that the current owner can exercise over the nation. The Lynnians have always adapted to their current owners while mantaining their integrity as a culture, and while used to having interlopers control their government they are not totally subserviant. The culture has recently been stabilized within the last passing owner, a devil, and is now in possession of an extraplanar organization known as the Combined Merchant's League. The Combined Merchant's League's interests span a number of planes, and they mainly deal in real estate, well, the buying and selling of nations all across the multiverse. They buy up a piece of land they think they can sell for a better price-the actual means of bargaining can vary, they deal with gold and gems but also spells, services, magic items, artifacts, creatures, souls, demiplanes, or simple favors like hiring adventurers or using their enforces to eliminate an age-old enemy of their seller.

My PC, Arch-Merchant Glu'boise is a particularly potent Mercane (LN Mercane Diviner 10/Loremaster 10/Epic Loremaster 15) who is a Minister of Foreign Relations for the guild and also the current (though temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn. His job is to cultivate relations with Lynn's neighbors as well as to do his best to improve the overall worth of Lynn for the inevitable time that the ownership of the nation changes hands. He is caught in the Industrial Revolution and due to the planar sealing, has a limited amount of resources he can access from the Combined Merchant's League. He considers this situation a challenge that he can use to his advantage by proving his worth more to his Guild, possibly gaining another promotion up its ranks. However, he does have sympathy for the plight of the Empire of Lynn, but however far this sympathy will extend is unknown to even himself at this time. He likes to make personal overtures of diplomacy, although he thinks himself much more charismatic than he actually is...picture a used car salesman One of his defining traits is the ten magical rings he wears, one on each finger (he has taken the Additional Magic Item slot feat eight times), the rings a symbol of the power he has in and the power of the Combined Merchant's Guild.

I would like to claim an extra Epic PL if allowed, this would be for his bodyguard/retainer, a devil-spawned Infernal known as Galathia.

Picture of an average Mercane below, for a more detailed description, see the ELH or the Manual of the Planes. The alignment of my faction would be Lawful Neutral and it would have the Undead trait.
[/sblock]


THOMAS HOBBES

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
- Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies
- The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies.
- The Knights of Luna - this knightly order is elvish, based out of Celene, and represents a sizeable force of elves and elven allies.
- The People of the Testing - this represents a sizeable force of very potent elves.
- The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type.
- The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies.
- The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)
- The Silver Coins - these are the Good counterparts to the Circle of Eight. These represent a cabal of powerful good wizards, and large forces of allies, servants, and constructs of every kind devoted to them.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aliador: 2,400,000 = 140 IC x1,00 = 140 IC
Celene: 280,000 = 14 IC x1,00 = 14 IC
Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 4 IC x0,75 = 3 IC
The Knights of Luna: N/A
The People of the Testing: N/A
The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 35 IC x0,75 = 26,25 IC
The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 34 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
The Church of Tritherion: N/A
The Silver Coins: N/A

TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR: 215,55 IC

+(unknown)

SPECIAL NOTE: Thomas' power has the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:: WATERY BLUE
Territories on map: powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess. The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

PLAYER NOTES:

'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

'Concerning Aliador, refer to the High History of the Flanaess URL and the History of the Elves URL. Aliador is a powerful nation!'

'The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.'

'Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.'

'The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.'
[/sblock]


UVENELEI

[sblock]

Email: thegoodbar@gmail.com
PC: Tempest, epic level human male Paragon Barbarian/Frenzied Berserker / Legendary Dreadnought, chaotic evil
Other Characters: First Wife (Kuuma), epic level Succubus Sorceress, CE
Artifacts: none yet

Powers:

- The Tharquish Empire - this represents very large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.

- The Warfathers - this represents a large and extremely potent force of resurrected Ancients of the Tharquish Empire lands: Tribal warriors of the barbarian peoples of long ago.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 590 IC x 0,75 IC 
The Warfathers: N/A = N/A

TOTAL IC OF UVENELEIS' POWER SO FAR: 442,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: Unknown
Color on map desired by Uvenelei: Bright Red
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large off-map territories to the far west-southwest: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

The Tharquish Empire. Once a vast nation of seafarers, the Empire was one of the greatest powers in the region. In military power, they were peerless, particularly their renowned fleets. They were among the richest of nations, controlling or influencing the majority of trade up and down the Oceanum Titanicum and the Gulf of Ishtar. Their capital, Tharquin, was (in their own opinion, and in that of several of their neighbors), was a shimmering beacon of culture and learning, the glorious pinnacle of civilization. The citizens of the Empire, mostly human and demihuman, lived in peace, under the wise and benevolent rule of Emperor Algish XXVI. The savage tribes that occupied many areas throughout the Empire were subjected long ago, and now represented objects of pity rather than fear.
That was one month ago. Now, Tharquin burns, the victim of savage rape and pillage. The emperor?s corpse has been torn to pieces by wild dogs and crows, his bloodline erased, and the noble houses scattered. The greatness of the Empire, and quite a few of her subjects, lie broken at the feet of one man, a barbarian chief of chiefs who calls himself the Tempest of Hell.
Soon after the gods abandoned mortals, the stability of the Empire weakened. When the gods became silent, fear spread throughout the people of the nation, while the emperor did his best to hold everyone together. At the same time, however, the barbarian chief Tempest, seeing his chance, unified the tribes of the nearby islands. With a force of unified barbarians, the likes of which hadn?t been seen for centuries, he struck, crippling the infrastructure of the Empire with brutal raids. Along with his army, however, he brought a new hope for the survivors, for with him rode the ancestors of the tribes, ancient protectors here to take the place of the gods. He offered the citizens of the Empire a simple choice: resist, and die, or join the barbarians, and conquer the world. Many joined his forces, in seek of power, glory, or spiritual guidance from the one man whom the resurrected ancestors obeyed.
The forces of Tempest now consist of millions of barbarians and former citizens of the Empire. There is only one law: strength is king. The entirety of the remnants of the Empire belong to Tempest, and to his loyal warriors he gives the spoils of war as he deems worthy. The Imperial Navy is now the largest pirate fleet ever seen in the region. Having conquered the Tharquish Empire, Tempest now mobilizes his forces, preparing for total war against any who oppose him.
The Tempest of Hell: A gargantuan hulk of a man, Tempest was destined for greatness. His body is infused with the spirits of his ancestors, making him capable of ungodly feats of strength and endurance. In combat, his mind dissolves, and he becomes Death incarnate, devastating any creature he encounters. He carries an arsenal of magical armaments, and his whole body is covered with impenetrable armor and stolen jewelry. He is also a very forceful personality, and thousands upon thousands of warriors have sworn to die in his name. Tempest maintains a large harem of wives, all of whom are phenomenally powerful in their own right, for he calls no woman wife who cannot survive for thirty seconds in personal combat with him. Those that survive longer than that are returned to life and granted the honor of bearing his children.

First Wife: The creature who Tempest calls First among his wives, while she appears as a savage warrior, is actually a demoness of great magical power. She bears the honor of being the only one of Tempest?s wives that he hasn?t killed in a duel.
[/sblock]


VENUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) mabisschops@hotmail.com
PC: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard, King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Orcreich - this represents a vast force of culturally advanced civilized orcs, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of constructs, large forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces
- Lower Khanate - this represents large forces of humans under orcish rule, small forces of abominations, small forces of wondrous beings, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces 
- Upper Khanate - this represents very large forces of humans allied with the orcs, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of constructs, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 350 IC x 0,75 = 262,5 IC 
Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 80 IC x0,95 = 76 IC
Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 190 IC x 0,75 = 142,5 IC

TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR: 481 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: INDIGO
Color on map desired by Venus: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map territories to the far west: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands. Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif. There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.'

'History of Orcreich & Khanate

The lands of Orcreich are barren and desolated at first sight. Rocks, sand and little green give these lands a sad and dead impression, which if far from the truth. In these lands the Orc King rules supreme over his loyal and ever increasing servants. Many years ago, the smaller tribes of orcs in Orcreich joined forces to repel the growing pressure from their neighbour lands, being the Khanate empire in the west and the Celestial Imperium from the south. Under the banner of Gro'til Burnblade the once nomadic tribes grouped together and settled down in huge encampments, which became cities, which became bastions of orcs, and a lot of them. The what once seemed to be the everlasting wars between the tribes themselves had settled, and made place for a mutual enemy. Gro'til Burnblade became the first Orc King in the history of the Orcs, and in this time-period known as 'the Age of the First' birth was given to the Khanate Wars.
It wasn't for long that the orcs kept their quiet. Organised and well defended, Orcs started to attack the lands of the Khanate, the lands where Magic waved the sceptre over the mostly human people. With mostly brute force and shamanic magic, the orcs reaped havoc over the simple human towns and cities in Lower Khanate, the lands of the 'lesser' humans. The further the orcs came, the more the resistance grew. Mages from Upper Khanate came to defend the lands of their lesser kin, and years of slaughter were upon the humans and the orcs.

The Council caves in.

With the passing of many years, the humans of Lower Khanate got it harder and harder. The waves of orcs never seemed to end, for every orc slain another two would arise. It wasn't long for the cities of Lower Khanate to be evacuated. The Orcs, instead of doing what was in their nature, didn't raid the cities, yet took control over them. The Orcreich Emperium was growing with every loss that the Khanate suffered, and this news was not something the Council of the Khanate was pleased to receive. Fearing the orcs more than ever before, the Council decided their lives were more worth than their honor, and they struck a deal with the Orcreich; no longer would the humans be the enemies of the orcs, yet rather their allies.
From that day on, the orcs spared the humans, and the humans helped the orcs. The Orcish Arcane Order arose fairly quickly, as human mages of great power begun their training of orcish apprentices. The combination of the Arcane Wizards, the Shamanistic Clerics and Druids, and the brute force of the military made the orcs feared to all who knew them, and those who didn't would soon learn their mistake of lacking intel.

The King has died, Long Live the King!

With the Orc King ruling over both The Khanate and Orcreich, the selection process was no longer 'the strongest orc leads' as was the case before. The human Council advised the King on who should become his heir to the throne, and many King listened to this wise advise. King after King sat and died on the throne, with the Council gaining more and more influence on who would be seated on the throne. No longer was the king just a warrior supreme, but his skill in Magic was of great importance as well. In the Age of the Fifteenth the Council first advised for a full Arcanist to become the next heir to the throne.
With that advise, the sixteenth Age is under the lead of Ogrim Scarseer, the current King of Orcreich.

Current Situation

Faction Leader & PC: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard (King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order)
The Khanate Council: Group of 9 Human Wizards from the Khanate, who function as the primary guidance council for the King. Their influence on the King is significant.
The Orcreich Military: The Orc King has full command over the Orcreich Military, but he gives his Head of Three the right to command this army when he is unable to give orders, and calls upon the council of these Head of Three for guidance. The Three are warriors of high skill, and would probably have ruled the Orcreich if it was the old days.'
[/sblock]


WILLIAM

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) williamwronald@aol.com
PC: Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
Hero dieties: Azor'alq, Daoud.
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Malkuvah Baklunim, the Baklunish Empire, representing all the nations and areas below:

- The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif: the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes: the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands: Lake Udrukankar: the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills: Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest: the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague and it's Standing Stones along Lake Udrukankar: the Mouquollad Consortium) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.
- the Isles of Azor'alq (resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire) - these represent sizeable forces of dragons, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of good and neutral animals, possibly small human forces, and possibly large celestial forces
- The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 220 IC x0,95 = 209 IC 
Ket: 525,000 = 28 IC x0,75 = 21 IC 
Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 40 IC x0,75 = 30 IC
Tusmit: 600,000 = 30 IC x0,95 = 28,5 IC
Ull: 550,000 = 24 IC x0,75 = 18 IC 
Zeif: 3,400,000 = 180 IC x0,95 = 171 IC 
The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.4 IC x0,50 = 0,2 IC
The Isles of Azzor'alq: 5,000 = 0.2 IC x0,75 = 0,15 IC
The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 1 IC x0,50 = 0,5 IC
The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.3 IC x0,50 = 0,15 IC
The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75 IC
The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1,4 IC x0,95 = 1,33 IC
The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x0,75 = 0,15 IC
Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 1,5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75 IC
Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 110 IC x0,75 = 82,5 IC 
The Mouquollad Consortium: N/A
The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 3 IC x 0,75 = 2,25 IC 

TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR: 574,255 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH-ORANGE
Territories on map: Some on-map territories in the north. Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

'The Island of Azor'alq: Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.'

'Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.'
[/sblock]


XAEL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
PC: Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
Artifacts: The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar

Powers:

The Astral Demi-Plane - this represents a very large forces of elves/animals/wondrous beings/faerie living within an almost inassailable haven: an elven created paradise of lush greenery, sparkling waters, and bright skies.
- Calrune - this centaur nation (capital Arlune) occupies the entire coastal region of the Vesve where it borders the Whyestil Sea, and represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.
- Chauntosbergen - this dwarven city holds the Clatspurs around, and represents large forces of dwarves, small forces of gnomes, and sizeable forces of wondrous beings.
- Delrune - this elven nation (capital Delpheel) occupies the northern two-thirds of the Vesve, has numerous cities and towns, and represents large elven forces, large forces of neutral and good animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants, large forces of sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
- Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
- Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
- Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature.
- The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The Burneal Forest - this subarctic forest represents small forces of good humans and demihumans, large forces of neutral animals, small forces of good animals, small forces of wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie. Large evil forces of many kinds inhabit this forest, in opposition to Xael's allies here.
- The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans.
- Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature.
- The Knights of the Hart - this knightly order is based out of the Vesve, and represents sizeable forces of humans, and sizeable forces of demihumans.
- The Obsidian Citadel - this is the home fortress of Mordenkainen, and represents sizeable forces of an unknown but potent nature.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Astral Demiplane: 2,000,000: 100 IC x1,00 = 100 IC
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Highfolk: 100,000 = 5,5 IC x0,95 = 5,225 IC 
Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 50 IC x0,75 = 37,5 IC 
The Valley of the Mage: 25,000 = 1.2 IC x1,00 = 1,2 IC
The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 8 IC x0,50 = 4 IC
The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Burneal Forest: 80,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 + (Calrune, Chauntosbergen, Delrune: 37,000, 690,000, 760,000) = 110 IC x0,75 = 82,5 IC
The Circle of Eight: = N/A
The Knights of the Hart: N/A
The Obsidian Citadel: 20,000 = 1 IC x1,00 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR: 259,475 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Xaels' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: powers in the northwest Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'The Obsidian Fortress is the home of Mordenkainen the Magnificent, and is located somewhere in the Yatil Mountains. Needless to say, it is immensely well protected by magic, and probably boasts a sizeable army all of it's own. As Mordenkainen's command center, it is filled with people dedicated to infiltration, intelligence, divination, and otherwise carrying out the will of Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.'
[/sblock]


ZELDA THEMELIN (AND AIRWHALE) 
(Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) zelda@dlc.fi
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC x1,00 
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC 
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x1,00 
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC 
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC x0,95 = 237,5 IC
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC x0,75 = 12 IC

TOTAL IC OF ZELDAS'/AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR: 282,23 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map, up in Wildspace

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elven Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'
[/sblock]


- - -

UNCLAIMED AREAS: IC VALUES:

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg


RATIK (description)

[sblock]

Ratik represents a sizeable force of rangers and good and neutral aligned humans, small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings (especially swanmay), sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
[/sblock]


OLD FAITH (description)

[sblock]

Old Faith is a druidical organization, and represents a sizeable force of druids devoted to Beory, large forces of assorted land and sea beings at their command, large forces of land and sea abomination servitors, and sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie.
[/sblock]


OLD LORE (description)

[sblock]

This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.
[/sblock]


-

-

-

UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (NON-FLANAESS)

Continent of Oerik:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC 
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC

UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (IN THE FLANAESS)

Interior Amedio Jungle: 540,000 = 14 IC
City Of Garrel Enkdal: 40,000 = 2 IC
Ratik: 280,000 = 12 IC
Sable Forest: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
Spikey Forest: 12,000 = 0.4 IC
Old Faith: N/A (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore: N/A (possible addition to PL)

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg

-

-

-

GREYSPACE POWERS (as set forth by Airwhale and Zelda, including their claims)

Note: There are some GREAT claims out there, for any of the new players joining in. 

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf


[sblock]

Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'
[/sblock]

-

-

-

You will note that the IC values given above do not match the IR formula of ((Population x (IC value + 5)) / 100,000)
A population of 1,000,000 should equal 60 IC, but in the above you will see it does not do so.
This is because none of the above territories have actualized their full potential (in their economies, in efficient government, in military infrastructure, etc.) None of them are fully ready for the current situation in the IR. 
If any given territory reaches greater readiness, based on player actions, it's IC will increase thusly, moving closer to the theoretical maximum represented by the equation. 

The IC values of most of your territories are also affected by infiltration. You can only use a proportianal amount of points to your degree of control over a territory.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 5, 2005)

A question about Infiltration. 







			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense...
> 
> It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
> It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 5% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there?s an opposed roll of d20.




What IC value is the cost based on? Is it the current IC value or the Maximum IC Value, or some other IC Value?



			
				Edena of Neith said:
			
		

> And now the game is started.




Has it?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena:

[sblock]The Iron League and the Ulek Alliance would be proud to join the TEC pact, and agree to heed all of its obligations.  We understand the need to guard against treachery in these unsettled times.

OOC:  There is only a response from the above powers, the Kabbalim do not respond to this message.[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi all, still no phone (hopefully when I get home today I'll have it and be able to get back into this). 

Would it permissable to assume an undersea civilization in the Jotunheim sea (Aquatic Elves, Locoah, Merpeople and similar ?) for the last few chunks of IC Serpenteye ?


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye: I'd just like to point out that I only figured out the Max IC for my faction right now.

William Ronald: Email to you has been entirely futile, everything bounced. I have a reply to your email but no way for it to reach you.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 6, 2005)

*The Treaty of Ekbir*



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Serpenteye: I'd just like to point out that I only figured out the Max IC for my faction right now.
> 
> William Ronald: Email to you has been entirely futile, everything bounced. I have a reply to your email but no way for it to reach you.





(OOC: Try my other e-mail, wronald1@yahoo.com.  I did not have a problem with a message from Kalanyr earlier.  As for the map, the continent of Oerik is think stretches about 9500 miles at the equator out of a possible 25,200 miles. (Part of the problem with the existing maps of Oerik and Oerth is that they are all apparently Mercator style maps -- the ones that on Earth that mistakenly make Greenland look bigger than Brazil.)If you have the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer Map, I still think there is room for a "New World", so to speak.  I can call someone in the morning to try to settle that download problem that I mentioned earlier.
The following document is released to the public, along with a brief comment by Al'Akbar)



Treaty of Ekbir Organization Charter

"The undersigned nations will respond to an attack on any one of them as an attack on all of them. We shall take whatever actions deemed necessary to support each other in such an event."

"The undersigned nations shall also take actions to support each other in matters of trade and diplomacy.  It is the opinion of the undersigned nations that disputes between various nations should ideally be resolved through diplomatic means.  As the cost of war is high, it should be the last resort of rational and law-abiding nations in disputes with other nations."

"The undersigned nations realize there is a danger of attack to their nations from forces from beyond Oerth, or such forces as the Whispered One. In the face of such events, the undersigned nations will urge other nations to put aside any differences, declaring truces and armistices if need be, to face a common threat to Oerth."

“The members of the Treaty of Ekbir Organization offers our assistance in mediating disputes, and our assistance to our respective allies.  We urge that no nation make war on its neighbors, in light of the potential threats from the Whispered Ones and other forces."

Signed on this, the fourth day of Needfest in Common Year 604, being the year 3264 (Baklunish Hegira)

King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich, the Low Khanate, and the High Khanate

King Seth Rhynnon of Nyrond, the County of Urnst, and the Duchy of Urnst

Emperor Al’Akbar of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire


In a brief written statement, Al'Akbar says the following.

"I am aware of some nations opening callign the forces of Good warmongers, when there are nations publicly declaring their intent to start a war -- while the Whispered One and other powers hostile to Oerth are watching us.  To reassure those who may be letting their fears get their better of their understanding of the real nature of the threat, I should state that I am interested in the defense of my people and of Oerth, not conquest -- as some have wrongly charged.  With the possibility of the Whispered One or other hostile forces making their moves soon, I believe that the nations of Oerth should avoid creating a situation where a desperate power turns to any stranger for aid.  A power threatened by much larger neighbors may think that they can pay the devil who aids them later.  In these times, it may be far worse than a devil who comes to collect his due."

"I am prepared to talk to those who have been sent as representatives of their nations.  While there are many whom I disagree with on some issues, I believe our disagreements pale before the threats that lie before us all."


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2005)

> As for the map, the continent of Oerik is think stretches about 9500 miles at the equator out of a possible 25,200 miles. (Part of the problem with the existing maps of Oerik and Oerth is that they are all apparently Mercator style maps -- the ones that on Earth that mistakenly make Greenland look bigger than Brazil.)If you have the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer Map, I still think there is room for a "New World", so to speak. I can call someone in the morning to try to settle that download problem that I mentioned earlier.



Ok. I think I see what the problem might be in interpretation now. When Eric's article on "Measuring Up The Oerth" (http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/OJ4/measure.html) refers to "Oerik" he's making reference to the original Darlene map and scale. It's not the entire continent represented on our maps as holding the Flanaess as small portion, it's JUST the Flanaess really. That's only 7985 miles across at the equator, and Mona does indeed place it as "only 15% of the surface area of Oerth".  But if you look at the maps from TSR you can see that the actual larger continental mass is much larger indeed than 9500 miles across, at least at the equator. If anything I'd say that I've already stretched the scales a bit, and old Oerth is bloated from Xmas pie in the 5th IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

(At this point, is in waiting mode.  Assuming the game will start shortly.)

  EDIT:  The Drow of Eclavdre would like to welcome the Iron League and Ulek League into the TEC Pact.  Eclavdra in particular would like to hail the decision by the elven Ulek nations to ally with the drow.  This is history in the making.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> With all that hero-god claiming, would it be ok to advance Ashardalon to a hero-deity via the Dragon Ascendant PrC from the Draconomicon?




Eventually, as he gains levels.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> A question about Infiltration.
> 
> What IC value is the cost based on? Is it the current IC value or the Maximum IC Value, or some other IC Value?
> 
> ...




The cost is based on the current value of the territory, before any deductions for infiltration. In other words, it's the first IC-value after every territory in the list.
--
Not quite yet, we still need the newest players to make their claims. I'll assign your PLs today (and those numbers will be definate, they won't escalate into power-inflation). Then I'll give you a few days to make your templates (tell me how you assign your power) and then we'll be ready to start.

From now on any and all players who join us will have to wait until turn 2 to enter the game. 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Would it permissable to assume an undersea civilization in the Jotunheim sea (Aquatic Elves, Locoah, Merpeople and similar ?) for the last few chunks of IC Serpenteye ?




Sure.
 Population 2,400,000 = 120 x1,00 = 120 IC



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Serpenteye: I'd just like to point out that I only figured out the Max IC for my faction right now.




I've adjusted it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (At this point, is in waiting mode.  Assuming the game will start shortly.)




There have been some delays , but I'm pushing as hard as I can.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 6, 2005)

Iuz is waiting, and can borrow some Balor slavers, they have excellent results in speeding up lazy creatures !  

(Set to waiting mode.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Eventually, as he gains levels.



 I was hoping pre-start, actually, but that's ok. 

  It appears that my IC is 30 points too high, by the way.

 Edit - how many attempts to infiltrate/counter-infiltrate can be taken per turn per territory?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It appears that my IC is 30 points too high, by the way.




Thanks.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks. You must have posted while I edited.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 6, 2005)

Finding the Silence to the north unnerving, Rhynnon teleports to Blackmoor, hoping to make contact with the Solastrium. As with his journey to Ekbir, he take only a small group with him and some gifts for the high lords.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

*Preliminary PLs*

PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


AIRWHALE (AND ZELDA THEMELIN)
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)


E-Mail (with permission) wildspace@gmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC x1,00 
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC 
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x1,00 
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC 
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC x0,95 = 237,5 IC
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC x0,75 = 12 IC

TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES'/ZELDAS' POWER SO FAR: 282,23 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 180
Elite PL: 60 
Epic PL: 4 (including PCs)

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1180 rPL


Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.


ALBUM COVER X


E-Mail (with permission) questx@alltel.net
PC: Pharaoh Duamutef. Rumored to be a son of the one of the Lost Gods of Ta Neteru. He is often depicted as a gnoll or a gnoll-headed man. One of four brothers. (class levels in progress? some cleric? some wizard? maybe the pharaoh template from Hamunaptra d20)
Artifacts: The Peshent (the crown of the Pharaoh), the Amduat (a book of spells, many concerning themes of death or the dead)

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC x0,50 = 25 IC
Suhfang: 4,560,000 = 220 IC x0,75 = 165 IC
Ta Neteru: 6,560,000 = 360 IC x0,75 = 270 IC

TOTAL IC OF ALBUM COVER XS' POWER SO FAR: 460 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 550
Elite PL: 20 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC and artifacts)
Pharaoh Duamutef: 1 epPL
The Peshent: 1 epPL
The Amduat: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1250 rPL


ANABSTERCORIAN



E-Mail: rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.
Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
Seltaren: 30,000 = 1.5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 15 IC x0,95 = 14,25 IC
The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
The City of Greyhawk and nearby lands: 1,300,000 = 68 IC x1,00 = 68 IC
The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
The Suel Imperium: 10,000 = 0.2 x0,95 = 0,19 IC
The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 1.4 IC x0,95 = 1,33 IC
The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,8 IC x1,00 = 0,8 IC
The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.1 IC x0,95 = 0,095 IC
Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR: 93,04 IC

+(unknown)


PL:

Regular PL: 120
Elite PL: 45 
Epic PL: 1 (not including PC and artifacts)
Eli Tomorast: 1 epPL
Tome of the Black Heart: 2 epPL
Demonhands: 1 epPL 
Sword of the Ebon Flame: 1 epPL 

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1170 rPL


SPECIAL NOTE: Anabstercorian's power has the Infiltrator Trait.


AZMODEAN



E-Mail (with permission) theazmodean@hotmail.com

PC: N'Grath, High Druid of the Emerald Order, Treant Druid 20th / Warshaper 5th
Artifacts: none claimed yet

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

- Burundi: 7,400,000 = 222 IC x0,75 = 166,2 IC
- Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC x0,25 = 125 IC
- The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC x 0,25 = 55IC
- The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC x0,25 = 77,5
- The Emerald Order: N/A

TOTAL IC OF AZMODEANS' POWER SO FAR: 423,5 IC 

PL:

Regular PL: 500
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
N’Grath: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1200 rPL


SPECIAL NOTE: Azmodean’s power has access to druidic magic.


BUGBEAR


IR E-Mail (with permission) Bugbear82@comcast.net
PC: Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
Artifacts: The Regalia of Neutrality (Crown, Spepter, and Orb), and the Flask of Tuerny the Merciless.


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Modron Exiles of Oerth: N/A
Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 222 IC x0,75 = 166,5 IC
The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous: N/A
County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 68 IC x0,95 = 64,6 IC
Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map except Seltarin) 1,400,000 = 70 IC x0,75 = 52,5 IC
Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
Adri Forest: 110,000 = 4 IC x0,75 = 3 IC
Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 1.5 IC x0,95 = 1,425 IC

TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR: 291,9 IC

+(unknown)

PL:

Regular PL: 400
Elite PL: 20 
Epic PL: 1 (not including PC)
Seth Rhynnon: 2 epPL
The Regalia of Neutrality: 1 epPL
The Flask of Tuerny the Merciless: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1100 rPL



CREAMSTEAK



E-Mail (with permission) creamsteak@hotmail.com
PC: Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
Other characters: Meepo the Kobold, Iyov the Beholder
Artifacts: The Staff of Ancient Penumbra


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 14 IC x1,00 = 14 IC
Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 71 IC x1,00 = 71 IC
Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 150 IC x1,00 = 150 IC
Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.5 IC x0,75 =1,125

TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR: 236.125 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Creamsteak's power has the Alien Trait.

PL:

Regular PL: 100
Elite PL: 60 
Epic PL: 5 (not including PC)
Yugthulgon: 2 epPL
The Staff of Ancient Penumbra: 3epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1700 rPL



DEVILISH



E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
PC: Acererak the Demilich
Notable NPCs: The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 1.2 IC x1,00 = 1,2 IC
Blackmoor: 220,000 = 9 IC x0,75 = 6,75 IC
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 320 IC x0,95 = 304 IC
The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,6 IC x0,75 = 0,45
The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75

TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR: 313,15 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 200
Elite PL: 50 
Epic PL: 4 (not including PC)
Acererak: 5 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1600 rPL


DRALONXITZ



E-Mail: (withheld until Dralonxitz gives his permission)
PC: Dralonxitz had not yet created a player character (or demipower: some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts: Dralonxitz has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- Dralonxitz has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF DRALONXITZS' POWER SO FAR: Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color desired by Dralonxitz: DRALONXITZ HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif) None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

Dralonxitz has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.



EDENA OF NEITH



E-Mail: edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
PC: Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)
Artifacts: The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might, the Orb of Lordly Might
Other Items: The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Total Drow: 1,500,000 = 80 IC x0,75 = 60 IC
Total Servitor Races: 4,000,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC
Undead: 100,000 = 4 IC x0,95 = 3,8 IC
Unseelie: 100,000 = 3 IC x0,50 = 1,5 IC
Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC x1,00 = 100 IC
The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 = 4 IC x1,00 = 4 IC

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 350
Elite PL: 50 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Eclavdra: 2 epPL
The Regalia of Lordly Might: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1350 rPL


ELUVAN



E-Mail (with permission) somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
PC: Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 15 IC x0,75 = 11,25 IC
Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 160 IC x0,75 = 120 IC
North Geoff: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 25 IC x0,95 = 32,25 IC
Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC
Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 13 IC x0,75 = 9,75 IC
Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 42 IC x0,75 = 31,5 IC
Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 64 IC x0,95 = 60,8 IC
Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 16 IC x0,50 = 8 IC
The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of the Watch: N/A
The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC x0,50 = 8 IC
The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 58 IC x1,00 =58 IC
The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
The Kron Hills 60,000 = 3 IC x0,75 = 2,25 IC
The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 1 IC x1,00 = 1 IC
The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
The Dapple Forest: (Counts as a part of Furyondy)
Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1.4 IC x0,75 = 1,05 IC 
The Iron Forest: N/A
The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
The Welkwood 55,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Silent Ones of Keoland: N/A
Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr: N/A=N/A

TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR: 540,2 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 770
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Arden Leonson: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1470 rPL


FESTY DOG


E-Mail (with permission) festydog69 (at) hotmail (dot) com
PC: Unknown as Festy hasn't chosen a PC yet (but possibly Hachiman the Demigod)
Artifacts: unknown as Festy hasn't chosen any artifacts yet

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Guardinals: N/A
Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC x0,95 = 180,5 IC
Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC x0,75 = 132 IC
Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC x0,75 = 180 IC

TOTAL IC OF FESTY DOGS' POWER SO FAR: 492,5 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 500
Elite PL: 25 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Hachiman the Demigod: 3 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1250 rPL


GUILT PUPPY: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR



E-Mail (with permission) craylor@rowf.net
PC: The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A

Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood:

The Frost Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Ice Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Snow Barbarians: 400,000 = 15 IC x0,75 = 11,25 IC
Hepmonaland Territories: 4,900,000 = 174 IC x1,00 = 174 IC
The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 26 IC x0,95 = 24,7 IC 
The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 40 IC x1,00 = 40 IC
The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 60 IC x1,00 = 60 IC
The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 14 IC x0,95 = 13,3 IC
The Loftwood: 10,000 = 0,4 x0,50 = 0,2 IC
Timberway Forest: 20,000 = 0,6 x0,50 = 0,3 IC

TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR: 338,75 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 300
Elite PL: 40 
Epic PL: 5 (not including PC)
Abbon Craylor: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1300 rPL


JAMES HEARD: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR



E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ygravene Xagy (also known occasionally as Zagyg)
Other characters: Zagyg the Mad Archmage, Demigod of Humor, Eccentricity, Occult lore and Unpredictability. Murlynd, Hero-God of Magical Technology.

Artifacts: Three pieces of the Rod of Many Parts


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aestia: 6,300,000 = 350 IC x 1,00 = 350 IC

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR: 350 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 300
Elite PL: 20 
Epic PL: 0 (not including PC)
Zagyg: 4 epPL
Murlynd: 1 epPL
3 pieces of the Rod of Many Parts: 3 elPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1003 rPL


JOHN BROWN


E-Mail: (withheld until John Brown gives his permission)
PC: John Brown had not yet created a player character (or demipower: some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts: John Brown has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- John Brown has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF JOHN BROWNS' POWER SO FAR: Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color desired by John Brown: JOHN BROWN HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif) None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

John Brown has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.



KALANYR


E-Mail: kalanyr@gmail.com

Player Character: Morwel, Queen of the Eladrin, Demipower of the Eladrin, Chaotic Good

Artifacts: The Fountain of Beauty (the item said to be responsible for the incredible beauty of several dieties) and Morwel's Court of Stars (which serves as both a demiplane for Morwel's Court and an enabler for the demiplanar courts of the Tulani (as the Tulani have no power that allows them to create these courts this seems to be the most logical explanation for their existance)


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Eladrin: N/A = N/A
Gigantea/Jotnumheim: 1,960,000 = 89 IC x0,95 = 84,55 IC
Hyperboria: 1,200,000 = 63 IC x0,95 = 59,85 IC
Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:
- Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 28 IC x1,00 = 28 IC
- Kingdom of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12 IC x1,00 = 12 IC
- Miranda: 128,000 = 7 IC x1,00 = 7 IC

TOTAL IC OF KALANYRS' POWER SO FAR: 191 IC

+(unknown)

PL:

Regular PL: 400
Elite PL: 40 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Morwel: 3 epPL
The Fountain of Beuty: (1 epPL, but cannot be used for military purposes) 
Morwel’s Court of Stars: (1 epPL, but cannot be used for military purposes)

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1300 (+200) rPL



KNIGHT OTU


E-Mail (with permission) olifran@gmx.de
PC: Half-fiend red dragon
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 380 IC x0,75 = 285 IC
Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 220 IC x0,95 = 209 IC
Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 40 IC x0,75 = 30 IC
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor: N/A

Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

Medegia: 670,000 = 34 IC x0,75 = 25,5 IC
The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 14 IC x0,75 = 10,5 IC
The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC x0,5 = 0,75 IC

TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR: 590,75 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 800
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Ashandalon: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1500 rPL


MELKOR


E-Mail (with permission) kooligar@op.pl
PC: Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal (Emminent class Vampire, fallen Paladin 10th / Blackguard 10th / Necromancer 5th / Eldritch Knight 10th / Archmage 5th, CR 44, equivalent of strong Hero-Deity)
Other characters: Lanfear Princess of The Dark Moon, Allator the Shadow Prince, Meliana Princess of The Veil, and Garthaur Prince of The Flesh
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 6 IC x 1,00 = 6 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 3 IC x1,00 = 3 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 252 IC x 0,75 = 189 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 40 IC x 0,95 = 38 IC 
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons: (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2,000,000 = 90 x 0,95 = 85,5 IC

TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR: 321,5 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 200
Elite PL: 50 
Epic PL: 4 (not including PC)
Gallandor: 3 epPL
The Sword of Kas: 2epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1600 rPL

NAC MAC FEEGLE

PC: Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
Artifacts: Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,6 IC x0,75 = 1,95 IC
Idee Coast: 90,000 = 5 IC x0,75 = 3,75 IC
Idee Valley: 110,000 = 6 IC x0,95 = 5,7 IC
City of Irongate: 150,000 = 9 IC x1,00 = 9 IC
Iron Hills: 40,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC 
Onnwal: 170,000 = 8 IC x1,00 = 8 IC
Hestmark Highlands: 40,000 = 1.6 IC x0,75 = 1,2 IC
Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 12 IC x0,95 = 11,4 IC
The County of Ulek (all territories on-map) 670,000 = 34 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map) 554,000 = 30 IC x0,75 = 22,5 IC
The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Isle of the Phoenix: 3,600,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC

TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR: 287,8 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Nac Mac Feegles' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

PL:

Regular PL: 200
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Sephir: 2
Psicrown of the Crystal Mind: 1

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1000 rPL

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

PC: The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
Artifacts: unknown

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Bone March: 920,000 = 45 IC x0,75 = 33,75 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 170 IC x1,00 = 170 IC
The Corusk Mountains: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Crystalmists: 1,800,000 = 80 IC x0,75 = 60 IC
The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 20 IC x0,75 = 15 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC x0,95 = 95 IC 
The Jotens: 80,000 = 3 IC x0,95 = 2,85 IC 
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC x0,95 = 35,15 IC
The Blemu Hills (count as part of Bone March)
The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC x0,95 = 1,425 IC
Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0.6 IC x1,00 = 0,6 IC
The Phostwood: 60,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Spinecastle (counts as part of Bone March)
Suss Forest: 70,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.3 IC x1,00 = 0,3 IC

TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR: 425.375 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 600
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 1 (not including PC)
The Wolf God: 4 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1400 rPL


RADIANT


PC: Sanakan, 58th First Claw of the Sikari.
Other characters: Blackwing, Snowfox, Ratcatcher, Scarface, Darkness, Slayer
Artifacts: unknown yet


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 999 IC x 0,25 = 249,75 IC
The Claw Mercenary Company of the Sikari: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR: 249,75 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 50
Elite PL: 65 
Epic PL: 4 (not including PC)
Sanakan: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1300 rPL


RIKANDUR AZEBOL


E-Mail (with permission) Guldan@wp.pl

PC: Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th

Notable NPC's:

Iuz's mother, Iggvilw the Epic Conjurer, she possesses Baba Yaga Hut.
Drelzna Darkblade, his seventeen years old Suel sister who is an Epic Soulblade.
Captain Ripp O'Hezrou, Elite Hezrou Demon, freshly promoted.
General Sindol, leader of the Black Death legion, Cambion Fighter renowned for his cool efficiency and emotionless calculating.
Artifacts: Baba Yaga's Hut.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 160 IC x0,95 = 152 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1,200,000 = 65 IC x0,95 = 61,75 IC
Horned Society: 1,000,000 = 57 IC x0,95 = 54,15 IC
Shield Lands: 60,000 = 3 IC x0,50 = 1,5 IC
Stonehold: 220,000 = 9 IC x0,75 = 6,75 IC
Tenh: 400,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC
The Barrens: 120,000 = 4 IC x1,00 = 4 IC
The Bluff Hills: 10,000 = 0.3 IC x1,00 = 0,3 IC
The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 1 IC x0,50 = 0,5 IC
The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.5 IC x0,75 = 0,375 IC
The Boneheart: N/A
The Boneshadow: N/A
The Legion of Black Death: N/A
The Black Unicorns: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR: 294,825 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 500
Elite PL: 40 
Epic PL: 3 (not including PC)
Iuz: 3 epPL
Baba Yaga’s Hut: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1600 rPL


SOLLIR


E-Mail: (withheld until Sollir gives his permission)
PC: Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, potent Mercane (Mercane Diviner 10th / Loremaster 10th / Epic Loremaster 15th, lawful neutral), Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's Guild, current (temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.
Artifacts: unknown yet


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 584 IC x 0,75 = 438 IC

TOTAL IC OF SOLLIRS' POWER SO FAR: 438 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 400
Elite PL: 35 
Epic PL: 3 (not including PC)
Glu’boise: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1250 rPL


THOMAS HOBBES

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aliador: 2,400,000 = 140 IC x1,00 = 140 IC
Celene: 280,000 = 14 IC x1,00 = 14 IC
Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 4 IC x0,75 = 3 IC
The Knights of Luna: N/A
The People of the Testing: N/A
The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 35 IC x0,75 = 26,25 IC
The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 34 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
The Church of Tritherion: N/A
The Silver Coins: N/A

TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR: 215,55 IC

+(unknown)


PL:

Regular PL: 250
Elite PL: 50 
Epic PL: 3 (not including PC)
PC: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1250 rPL


SPECIAL NOTE: Thomas' power has the Infiltrator Trait.




UVENELEI


Email: thegoodbar@gmail.com
PC: Tempest, epic level human male Paragon Barbarian/Frenzied Berserker / Legendary Dreadnought, chaotic evil
Other Characters: First Wife (Kuuma), epic level Succubus Sorceress, CE
Artifacts: none yet


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 590 IC x 0,75 IC 
The Warfathers: N/A = N/A

TOTAL IC OF UVENELEIS' POWER SO FAR: 442,5 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 300
Elite PL: 35 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Tempest: 4 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1250 rPL


VENUS

E-Mail (with permission) mabisschops@hotmail.com
PC: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard, King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 350 IC x 0,75 = 262,5 IC 
Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 80 IC x0,95 = 76 IC
Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 190 IC x 0,75 = 142,5 IC

TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR: 481 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 700
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 0 (not including PCs)
Ogrim Scarseer: 2 epPL
Nazarn the Demigod: 2 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1400 rPL


WILLIAM


E-Mail (with permission) williamwronald@aol.com
PC: Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
Hero dieties: Azor'alq, Daoud.
Artifacts: unknown


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 220 IC x0,95 = 209 IC 
Ket: 525,000 = 28 IC x0,75 = 21 IC 
Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 40 IC x0,75 = 30 IC
Tusmit: 600,000 = 30 IC x0,95 = 28,5 IC
Ull: 550,000 = 24 IC x0,75 = 18 IC 
Zeif: 3,400,000 = 180 IC x0,95 = 171 IC 
The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.4 IC x0,50 = 0,2 IC
The Isles of Azzor'alq: 5,000 = 0.2 IC x0,75 = 0,15 IC
The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 1 IC x0,50 = 0,5 IC
The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.3 IC x0,50 = 0,15 IC
The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75 IC
The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1,4 IC x0,95 = 1,33 IC
The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x0,75 = 0,15 IC
Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 1,5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75 IC
Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 110 IC x0,75 = 82,5 IC 
The Mouquollad Consortium: N/A
The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 3 IC x 0,75 = 2,25 IC 

TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR: 574,255 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 700
Elite PL: 40 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Al’Akbar: 3 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1600 rPL


XAEL


E-Mail (with permission) Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
PC: Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
Artifacts: The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Astral Demiplane: 2,000,000: 100 IC x1,00 = 100 IC
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Highfolk: 100,000 = 5,5 IC x0,95 = 5,225 IC 
Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 50 IC x0,75 = 37,5 IC 
The Valley of the Mage: 25,000 = 1.2 IC x1,00 = 1,2 IC
The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 8 IC x0,50 = 4 IC
The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Burneal Forest: 80,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 + (Calrune, Chauntosbergen, Delrune: 37,000, 690,000, 760,000) = 110 IC x0,75 = 82,5 IC
The Circle of Eight: = N/A
The Knights of the Heart: N/A
The Obsidian Citadel: 20,000 = 1 IC x1,00 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR: 259,475 IC


PL:

Regular PL: 200
Elite PL: 30 
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Mordenkainen: 2 epPL
The Silver Key of Portals: (1 epPL, but cannot be used for military purposes)
The Cup and Talisman of Al’Akbar: (2 epPL, but cannot be used for military purposes)

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 900 (+300) rPL

SPECIAL NOTE: Xaels' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Edit - how many attempts to infiltrate/counter-infiltrate can be taken per turn per territory?




1 per faction.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> 1 per faction.



 So, assuming I wanted to root out a lot of the opposition for, say, the Grandwood (75% to 95%), I have one try, and it would cost me 1 PL (0,375 rounded up), I guess?


----------



## devilish (Jan 6, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Finding the Silence to the north unnerving, Rhynnon teleports to Blackmoor, hoping to make contact with the Solastrium. As with his journey to Ekbir, he take only a small group with him and some gifts for the high lords.




Rhynnon himself?  The Blackmoor border guards are flustered, their commanding officers
towing the line as fiercely as possible.   Murmurs go from guard post to guard post
and, within 15 minutes, the captain of the guard comes forward, bowing:
"Honored Lords and your Majesty, we welcome you.  A magical dispatch has been sent to High Leader in ..."

His words are cut short as a crackling in the air, followed by a bang of displaced matter.
Standing in formation are 100 devils of varying sizes, strengths, and colors.
All standing at attention, near motionless.  A Pit Fiend strides up to the Nyrond
honor guard, smiles toothily and .....welcomes King Rhynnon by bowing before him.
Murmurs from the human troops are hushed by the captain of the border guard.

The devils, at a respectful distance, flank the honor guard, and, in a cliched cloud
of brimstone, the Rhynnon party and the devils vanish.

"Strange times," the captain says.  "Strange times."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm almost certain we're going to need a practice Turn 1, but anyways ...

  Posted by Serpenteye:

  TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 350
Elite PL: 50
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Eclavdra: 2 epPL
The Regalia of Lordly Might: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1350 rPL

  From Edena:

  I am making guesses based on the above that I can do the following:

  I have 350 PL that can actually be spent to increase the value of my power for next turn.  If I spent all 350 PL that way, my power would increase to 525 PL (350 x 1.5)

  I have 350 PL that can actually be spent on the technological arms race.  If I spent it all on that, I'd advance 7 levels in that race (7 x 50 = 350)
  If I used non-devilish, non-polluting technology, I'd advance 5 ranks in that race (5 x 70 = 350)

  I have 350 PL that can actually be spent on building Regular Armies and/or building Regular Armies and upgrading them immediately to Elite Armies (or, Elite PL, since the terms are somewhat interchangeable.)
  So, I could build 350 Regular Armies on Turn 1.
  I could build 31 Regular Armies, and then upgrade them to 31 Elite Armies. (31 + 310 = 341, so I'd have 9 PL left over to spend another way.)

  I have 5 (and only 5) PL with which to spend on research in the magical arms race.  Any PL spent in this fashion is lost (so if Eclavdra is spent, she is killed.)

  I have 50 Elite PL that could be upgraded immediately to Epic.  (But only 50, since Regular Armies and PL and otherwise must be upgraded to Elite first.)
  If I spent all 350 PL I have to spend, I could upgrade 3.5 PL of the 50 Elite PL to Epic PL.

  In other words, I'm saying I cannot use the 50 Elite PL for any other purpose.

  I do NOT have 1,350 PL for the purpose of increasing my power's worth for next turn.
  I do NOT have 1,350 PL for the purpose of advancing in the technological arms race.
  I do NOT have 1,350 PL for the purpose of building armies.

  I am guessing that Infiltrating my power would cost 35 PL, since that is 1/10th the PL of my power.
  I am guessing that an attempt on my part to eject ONE (and only ONE) enemy spy would cost me 35 PL (1/10th the PL value of my power.)  Thus, if 5 enemy players tried to infiltrate my power at once, I'd have to spend 175 PL to try and evict them all!  (And might not be successful, at that!)

  I am guessing that to infiltrate the whole of any other power on the board costs 1/10th it's PL.
  So, if I want to infiltrate the whole of a power worth 400 PL, I must spend 40 PL to do it.

  These costs are in addition to the standard 1 PL spent to create a spy, and the standard 1 PL spent to try and detect a spy.

  If I am wrong about any of the above, then it can be rightly said I do not know what I am talking about.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 6, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Rhynnon himself?  The Blackmoor border guards are flustered, their commanding officers
> towing the line as fiercely as possible.   Murmurs go from guard post to guard post
> and, within 15 minutes, the captain of the guard comes forward, bowing:
> "Honored Lords and your Majesty, we welcome you.  A magical dispatch has been sent to High Leader in ..."
> ...




The sudden appearance of the Devils is not the reception that Rhynnon had expected and he very nearly drew his blade.  Seeing that the large formation of fiends meant him no immediate harm, he instead pulls a small platinum disk from his pouch and presents it to the Pit Fiend. 

"I have come to parlay. Me and my companions," he says to the lead devil, and quickly glancing at his entourage who are stricken white with fear, "mean you no Ill. Take us to your leader."

The Pit fiend Smiles it's dreadful smile again and gives a deep nod before transporting Rhynnon and his party away in a cloud of foul, sulfurous smoke. Rhynnon prays to the few gods who still listen (not Iuz though, never Iuz) that he hasn't made a terrible mistake in coming here.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain we're going to need a practice Turn 1, but anyways ...
> 
> Posted by Serpenteye:
> 
> ...



I may be wrong about the following, if I am please feel free to correct me.

I Think you might be confusing PL with IC and PP.  PL represents people armies and artifacts. PP which is what IC converts to during the turn represents Labor and the goods produced by your industry.
In other words PL is used to affect others and IC(PP) is used to affect yourself.

PP is used to improve your IC rating, develop new technologies, and if you so choose to upgrade your Armies.

PL is used to spy on and infiltrate other factions, Attack or defend in a traditional manner, and to develop High Magick.

So in your case you have 364.55 IC which will translate into 364 PP once the turn begins and 1350 regular PL worth of armies, artifacts, and characters.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

It could be coincidence, but Eclavdra* is also teleporting ... to Acereraks' Tomb of Horrors.
  Eclavdra then (rather politely and humbly) requests an audience with Acererak.



  -

  -

  -


  *  (Private, do not read)

  [sblock]

  This is a simulacrum of Eclavdra, obviously.    

  [/sblock]

  -

  TO BUGBEAR

  Unfortunately, I only grew more confused by your article.  Thank you for trying to help me, though.  I appreciate it.  I'm studying your post carefully.
  I'll let Serpenteye directly answer my post above. 

  And, if the game starts and I still don't know what I'm doing, I'll just tell Serpenteye my power does as much of X, as much of Y, and as much of Z as possible!  

  Reminds me of 1977, when I first played with Edena and Clara, and they were 1st level, and I didn't know much of anything about D&D other than you rolled the d20 to hit, and the d6 for damage.  But it was still a lot of fun.  

  Did you know I seriously considered bringing Edena himself into this IR?
  Edena is, after all, the student of Acererak:  He lives with him, and studies under him!
  But Edena is the student of an Acererak who has transcended alignment and is not evil anymore.  He is still terrifying, can still drain the soul out of people and does, and he does NOT like to be interrupted or disturbed by intruders, but ... he's a pretty good mentor.  (After the DM spent more than 30 minutes trying to figure out how to kill Edena with Acererak, and couldn't do it, and then Edena asked to be his apprentice, an astonished DM had Acererak take interest in him as a student ...)
  So yeah, the Tomb of Horrors is Edenas' home.  Curiouser and curiouser, as Alice would say.

  However, I figured Devilish would play Acererak as the more classic Acererak, and THAT Acererak is VERY evil.  He most certainly wouldn't take a good character as a student!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> I may be wrong about the following, if I am please feel free to correct me.
> 
> I Think you might be confusing PL with IC and PP.  PL represents people armies and artifacts. PP which is what IC converts to during the turn represents Labor and the goods produced by your industry.
> In other words PL is used to affect others and IC(PP) is used to affect yourself.
> ...




You are absolutely correct Bugbear .


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> If I am wrong about any of the above, then it can be rightly said I do not know what I am talking about.




 I'm not saying it...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, assuming I wanted to root out a lot of the opposition for, say, the Grandwood (75% to 95%), I have one try, and it would cost me 1 PL (0,375 rounded up), I guess?




One try, no rounding.

The other alternatives are to win them over with words or just burn them out. Purging a territory militarily is usually an extremely bloody affair which will reduce the value of the territory considerably. There's a chance that dissent will increase and parts of your armies might join the opposition. Counter-infiltration is usually a better alternative.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

(tries again.  Second attempt)

  Posted by Serpenteye:

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 350
Elite PL: 50
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Eclavdra: 2 epPL
The Regalia of Lordly Might: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1350 rPL

  -

  From Edena, again:

  My power is worth 364.55 IC (Industrial Capacity) prior to Turn 1.
  At the BEGINNING of Turn 1, I must allocate the 364 IC as PL and/or PP.

  -

  If I allocate IC as PL, this represents:

  Building Regular Armies (it costs 1 PL per Regular Army built.)
  Creating Spies. (it costs 1 PL per Spy created.)
  Attempting Infiltration.  (It costs 1/10th the IC value of the area Infiltrated, to attempt to Infiltrate it.  Attempting to Infiltrate an area worth 400 PL, costs 40 PL to Infiltrate.)
  Detecting Enemy Spies (it costs 1 PL per attempt.)
  Attempting to stop or reverse Infiltration (It costs 1/10th the IC value of the area Infiltrated - if my entire power was being Infiltrated, it would cost 36.4 PL to try and stop the attempt, or reverse the Infiltration by one step.)
  Attacking and Defending (indirectly, since Armies attack and defend.  PL is used to build armies, and they do the attacking and defending.)

  If I allocate IC as PP, this represents:

  -  Increasing the overall infrastructure of my power, so that my base IC will be higher next turn.  (This assumes everything involved in building a civilization and culture.)  My base IC next turn will be increased by the PP expended times 0.5.  100 PP spent for this purpose increases my base IC by 50.

  -  Increasing the technological level of my power, advancing in the technological arms race.  (This assumes everything involved in researching technology, building industry, creating technomancy, and so on.)  Every 50 PP spent increases my rank by one (or 60, or 70, if I want non-fiend, non-polluting technology and technomancy.)

  -   Upgrading Regular Armies to Elite Armies. (This costs 10 PP per Regular Army upgraded.)

  (Creating and/or finding magical items to augment my Regular Armies to Elite Armies.)
  (Creating and/or finding artifacts/relics to augment my Regular Armies to Elite Armies.)
  (Finding and/or creating and/or subduing and/or otherwise gaining the service of powerful monsters, to augment my Regular Armies to Elite Armies.)

  -

  In addition to deciding whether to allocate IC as PL and/or PP, I must decide if I will sacrifice Epic PL to conduct research in the Magical Arms Race.
  Epic PL spent in this way are lost.  If I spend Eclavdras' 2 Epic PL for this purpose, Eclavdra is killed.
  Upon the attaining of 50 Epic PL worth of sacrifice, I gain 10th level magic.

  -

  Now ...

  On Turn 1, I could:

  Convert 364 IC to 364 PL, which could be used to:

  -  Build 364 Regular Armies. (cost, 364 PL.)
  -  Create Spies (1 PL per spy.)
  -  Use these Spies to Infiltrate.  The cost is 1/10th of the IC value of the area Infiltrated.  If I attempt to Infiltrate an area worth 400 IC, then it costs 40 PL to Infiltrate that area.
  -  Attempt to detect Spies (cost:  1 PL per attempt, so if 5 enemy nations had spies within my country, I'd have to spend 5 PL to attempt to locate them all.)
  -  Attempt to Remove Spies (cost ASSUMING the Spy is attempting Infiltration of my entire power:  36.4 PL per attempt.  If 5 enemy nations are attempting such Infiltration, it would cost me 182 PL to attempt to stop all five.)

  And/or, I could:

  Convert 364 IC to 364 PP, which could be used to:

  -  Improve the infrastructure of my power, so that my base IC is 1.5 times greater next turn.  If I spent 364 PP for this purpose, my power would have 182 additional IC next turn (that is, at the beginning of Turn 2, my power would be worth 364.55 + 182 = 546.55 IC.)
  -  Advance 7 ranks in the Technological Arms Race.  (50 per rank, 350 PP spent.)  Or, advance 5 ranks in the Technological Arms Race if I want to do it without using the devilish blueprints and creating non-polluting technology (70 per rank, 350 PP spent.)
  -  Upgrade 36 Regular Armies (built with PL) to Elite Armies.  (cost 360 PP.)  This assumes I have the Regular Armies available.
  -  Or, I could build 33 Regular Armies with 33 PL, then spend 330 PP to upgrade them to 33 Elite Armies (a total of 363 PL and PP spent.)  In this case, the building and upgrading are simultaneous.
  -  Upgrade 3 Elite Armies to Epic Armies (cost:  100 PP per Army, for a total cost of 300 PP.)

  I COULD sacrifice Eclavdra (2 Epic PL) and I COULD sacrifice the Regalia of Lordly Might (1 Epic PL) and I COULD sacrifice the other 2 Epic PL I have, and thus gain 5 Epic PL towards 10th level magic. (50 needed)
  In addition, I COULD spend 300 PP to upgrade 3 Elite Armies to Epic Armies, then sacrifice them also, gaining another 3 Epic PL towards 10th level magic.  In which case, I'd have 8 Epic PL towards 10th level magic.  (50 needed.)
  I'd be minus my leader, artifacts, and all my Epic Armies used this way would be dead, but I'd have those 8 points.

  -

  My power is rating as having 1,350 rPL (Regular PL.)  This reflects the fact I have 50 Elite Armies (worth 10 PL each, for a total of 500 PL), Epic Armies worth 200 PL, Eclavdra (worth 200 PL), and the Regalia of Lordly Might (worth 100 PL)
  364.55 base + 500 + 200 + 200 + 100 = 1,364.55 (well, it's CLOSE to the 1,350 Serpenteye has listed!    )

  BUT ...

  I only have 364.55 IC, and I can only create from that a combined PL and PP total of 364.55 out of this.

  I can ONLY use that 364.55.  Any and ALL PL and/or PP generated MUST come from that 364.55.
  Therefore, I can NOT generate more than 364 PL and/or PP combined on Turn 1.

  Is this right?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

(tries again.  Third attempt)

  Posted by Serpenteye:

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 350
Elite PL: 50
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Eclavdra: 2 epPL
The Regalia of Lordly Might: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1350 rPL

  -

  From Edena, yet again:

  My power is worth 364.55 IC (Industrial Capacity) prior to Turn 1.
  At the BEGINNING of Turn 1, I must allocate the 364 IC as PL and/or PP.

  From the numbers given above, I am ASSUMING THAT PRIOR TO THE START of Turn 1, my power has:

  350 Regular Armies
  50 Elite Armies
  2 Epic Armies

  If I create Militia (free), or build armies (PL cost), I will have ADDITIONAL Armies over and above the Armies I started with, as listed above.

  -

  If I allocate IC as PL, this represents:

  Building Regular Armies (it costs 1 PL per Regular Army built.)
  Creating Spies. (it costs 1 PL per Spy created.)
  Attempting Infiltration.  (It costs 1/10th the IC value of the area Infiltrated, to attempt to Infiltrate it.  Attempting to Infiltrate an area worth 400 IC, costs 40 PL to Infiltrate.)
  Detecting Enemy Spies (it costs 1 PL per attempt.)
  Attempting to stop or reverse Infiltration (It costs 1/10th the IC value of the area Infiltrated - if my entire power was being Infiltrated, it would cost 36.4 PL to try and stop the attempt, or reverse the Infiltration by one step.)
  Attacking and Defending (Indirectly.  Armies Attack and Defend.  PL is used to build the Armies in the first place.)

  If I allocate IC as PP, this represents:

  -  Increasing the overall infrastructure of my power, so that my base IC will be higher next turn.  (This assumes everything involved in building a civilization and culture, expanding an economy, increasingly efficiency and productivity, and so on)  My base IC next turn will be increased by the PP expended times 0.5.  100 PP spent for this purpose increases my base IC by 50.

  -  Increasing the technological level of my power, advancing in the Technological Arms Race.  (This assumes everything involved in researching technology, building industry (factories, etc.), creating technomancy, and so on.)  Every 50 PP spent increases my rank by one (or 60, or 70, if I want non-fiend, non-polluting technology and technomancy.)

  -   Upgrading Regular Armies to Elite Armies. (This costs 10 PP per Regular Army upgraded.)

  (Creating and/or finding magical items to augment my Regular Armies to Elite Armies.)
  (Creating and/or finding artifacts/relics to augment my Regular Armies to Elite Armies.)
  (Finding and/or creating and/or subduing and/or otherwise gaining the service of powerful monsters, to augment my Regular Armies to Elite Armies.)
  (Granting permanent magical abilities to the troops, or otherwise upgrading their capabilities)

  -

  In addition to deciding whether to allocate IC as PL and/or PP, I must decide if I will sacrifice Epic PL to conduct research in the Magical Arms Race.
  Epic PL spent in this way are lost.  If I spend Eclavdras' 2 Epic PL for this purpose, Eclavdra is killed.
  Upon the attaining of 50 Epic PL worth of sacrifice, I gain 10th level magic.

  -

  Now ...

  On Turn 1, I could:

  Convert 364 IC to 364 PL, which could be used to:

  -  Build 364 Regular Armies. (cost, 364 PL.)
  -  Create Spies (1 PL per spy.)
  -  Use these Spies to Infiltrate.  The cost is 1/10th of the IC value of the area Infiltrated.  If I attempt to Infiltrate an area worth 400 IC, then it costs 40 PL to Infiltrate that area.
  -  Attempt to detect Spies (cost:  1 PL per attempt, so if 5 enemy nations had spies within my country, I'd have to spend 5 PL to attempt to locate them all.)
  -  Attempt to Remove Spies / Stop Infiltration / Reverse Infilitration by one step (cost ASSUMES the Spy is attempting Infiltration of my entire power:  36.4 PL per attempt.  If 5 enemy nations are attempting such Infiltration, it would cost me 182 PL to attempt to stop all five.)

  And/or, I could:

  Convert 364 IC to 364 PP, which could be used to:

  -  Improve the infrastructure of my power, so that my base IC is 1.5 times greater next turn.  If I spent 364 PP for this purpose, my power would have 182 additional IC next turn (that is, at the beginning of Turn 2, my power would be worth 364.55 + 182 = 546.55 IC.)
  -  Advance 7 ranks in the Technological Arms Race.  (50 per rank, 350 PP spent.)  Or, advance 5 ranks in the Technological Arms Race if I want to do it without using the devilish blueprints and creating non-polluting technology (70 per rank, 350 PP spent.)
  -  Upgrade 36 Regular Armies (built with PL) to Elite Armies.  (cost 360 PP.)  This assumes I have the Regular Armies available.
  -  Or, I could build 33 Regular Armies with 33 PL, then spend 330 PP to upgrade them to 33 Elite Armies (a total of 363 PL and PP spent.)  In this case, the building and upgrading are simultaneous.
  -  Upgrade 3 Elite Armies to Epic Armies (cost:  100 PP per Army, for a total cost of 300 PP.)

  I COULD sacrifice Eclavdra (2 Epic PL) and I COULD sacrifice the Regalia of Lordly Might (1 Epic PL) and I COULD sacrifice the other 2 Epic PL I have, and thus gain 5 Epic PL towards 10th level magic. (50 needed)
  In addition, I COULD spend 300 PP to upgrade 3 Elite Armies to Epic Armies, then sacrifice them also, gaining another 3 Epic PL towards 10th level magic.  In which case, I'd have 8 Epic PL towards 10th level magic.  (50 needed.)
  I'd be minus my leader, artifacts, and all my Epic Armies used this way would be dead, but I'd have those 8 points.

  -

  My power is rating as having 1,350 rPL (Regular PL.)  This reflects the fact I have 350 Regular Armies (350 PL), 50 Elite Armies (worth 10 PL each, for a total of 500 PL), 2 Epic Armies (worth 100 PL each, for a total of 200 PL), Eclavdra (worth 200 PL), and the Regalia of Lordly Might (worth 100 PL)
  350 + 500 + 200 + 200 + 100 = 1,350.  

  BUT ...

  I only have 364.55 IC, and I can only create from that a combined PL and PP total of 364 out of this.

  I can ONLY use that 364.55.  Any and ALL PL and/or PP generated MUST come from that 364.55.
  Therefore, I can NOT generate more than 364 PL and/or PP combined on Turn 1.

  Is this right?

  If I am right, what else can I do not mentioned above?

  How do I spend PL to fight?  Can I, say, put 20 PL into backing an army in a specific battle?
  How do I spend PP to build armies?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO BUGBEAR
> 
> Unfortunately, I only grew more confused by your article.  Thank you for trying to help me, though.  I appreciate it.  I'm studying your post carefully.
> I'll let Serpenteye directly answer my post above.




Oh, think of it like this: 

IC -> PPts:
Industrialize
Technological arms-race
Build regular armies
Alternative method of upgrading armies

PL:
Fight
Upgrade armies
Epic PLs: Magival arms-race 
Regular PLs: Infiltration


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (tries again.  Second attempt)
> 
> Posted by Serpenteye:
> 
> ...




All correct. 




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> My power is rating as having 1,350 rPL (Regular PL.)  This reflects the fact I have 50 Elite Armies (worth 10 PL each, for a total of 500 PL), Epic Armies worth 200 PL, Eclavdra (worth 200 PL), and the Regalia of Lordly Might (worth 100 PL)
> 364.55 base + 500 + 200 + 200 + 100 = 1,364.55 (well, it's CLOSE to the 1,350 Serpenteye has listed!    )
> 
> BUT ...
> ...




No.

The 1350 rPL I posted after listing your different kinds if PL was simply an aide to comparing your total PL with others. You don't have 1350 regular PLs, you have the equivalent of 1350 PLs (if that's what was listed). That's all. If it's confusing I'll remove it, it has no technical relevance.

You can use all your IC. Your PL in no way limits your IC. You can use all your PLs. Your IC can determine how many new PLs you can get each turn but it doesn't limit your ability to use the PLs you already have.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok, now I have quick question: Are the PLs used for counter-infiltration lost? Can you "allocate" PLs for the task and have them just do their jobs on a constant turn by turn basis?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye, could you critique my third attempt, and tell me if it's right?

  I understand what you just said.

  I can USE the 350 Regular Armies, 50 Elite Armies, and 2 Epic Armies anyway I want.  They are worth 1050 PL, and I could hurl them all at an opponent.

  But I only have 364.55 IC at the start of Turn 1, so I can only ALLOCATE 364 PL and/or PP at the start of Turn 1.  
  The total amount of PL and/or PP I generate in a turn cannot exceed my IC value at the start of that turn.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (tries again.  Third attempt)
> 
> From Edena, yet again:
> 
> ...




Please give me time to answer your question before you repeat it. 

...

You can move your armies around freely (though travel-times apply in the case of Militia and Regulars) and have them fight wherever they can reach. You can assign (and I'd actually preferr if you did) PLs into specific armies.

You spend PPts (which you get from IC) in the template before the beginning of the Turn. You have the option of spending as many PPts as your faction can generate.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, could you critique my third attempt, and tell me if it's right?
> 
> I understand what you just said.
> 
> ...




Correct.  You only generate 364 PPts at the start of the Turn. You can spend those PPts to create armies, or research, or industrialize, etc, but you can't spend more than what you generate.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought that if my 3rd Attempt post was entirely correct, above, that other players unclear on the rules could read that post and get help.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, now I have quick question: Are the PLs used for counter-infiltration lost? Can you "allocate" PLs for the task and have them just do their jobs on a constant turn by turn basis?




They are permanently lost. However, counter-infiltration can increase the amount of PPts you get from your territories and can therefore earn you new points.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I thought that if my 3rd Attempt post was entirely correct, above, that other players unclear on the rules could read that post and get help.




Sorry, I misread that post. I just threw a turn of phrase around in my mind so that something completely sensible looked like nonsence.  

You're pretty much correct.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

So... 

What do you think about your PLs? I hope nobody's too disappointed .


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 6, 2005)

> One try, no rounding.



 Well, how much can you do with 0,625 PL, anyway?  Too small to keep, too big to throw back.  I suppose you could use it to turn fractional pps into a full pp, at least.

 Brute force would be attacking normally, and words would be "make an IC post, and hope it is WR-quality." I think my questions are answered for now.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> What do you think about your PLs? I hope nobody's too disappointed .



Not particularly. I was wondering if I was going to get the tech bump you'd discussed via email?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> What do you think about your PLs? I hope nobody's too disappointed .



 It's pretty much what I expected (I had assumed a few more Regular, fewer Elite, and a single additional Epic in some... scenarios.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Not particularly. I was wondering if I was going to get the tech bump you'd discussed via email?




I think not... yet. The character needs a few more ranks first, but he has a huge potential.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

*Remember: Your Regular PLs can be demobilized before the beginning of a Turn. You then regain all the Power Points that was spent on creating them. This could give you a tremendous boost to your industrial and technological development, at a cost to your ability to wage war.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Guilt Puppy, I can't reach your e-mail adress. Please contact me, there's some ICts in it for you . 



> Your mail message to the following address(es) could not be delivered. This
> is a permanent error...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

So, starting with 350 Regular Armies, I could demobilized them and gain 350 IC to add to my starting IC?
  That would double my starting IC, from 364.55 to 714.55.
  It would also be suicide, but at least it would double my starting IC!

  If I built 364 Regular Armies on Turn 1, then I'd have a total of 714 Regular Armies.
  I could then (if they all survived the Turn) dismantle 400 of them, so I'd gain 400 to my starting IC on Turn 2, right?
  Or, I could dismantle all of them (suicide, again) and gain 714 IC to my starting IC on Turn 2.

  Heh.  Decisions, decisions.

  Now, if I could only dismantle Elite and Epic Armies.  Nothing like getting 500 points more from the Elites!  (again, it would be suicide, but if nobody was going to attack me that turn, boy could I roar ahead in the Technological Arms Race!)  
  I'm assuming you cannot dismantle Elite and Epic Armies, though.

  -

  I note, though, that if not dismantled, Regular Armies carry over from Turn to Turn.
  That is, if I build 364 Regular Armies on Turn 1, they stick around.  No need to pay to maintain them on Turn 2 or subsequent Turns.  They just stick around, protecting my power.

  The same is true with the Elite and Epic Armies, of course.

  -

  I recommend everyone look at my post back on page 2, titled my 3rd try.
  Serpenteye says I'm correct in all my statements in that post, so it might help anyone unclear on the rules.

  Even with those understandings, I'm vague on a few things still.  I'll query about them later.

  The biggest question I have (someone tell Serpenteye) is how many Armies can I have - TOTAL - up and running at once?
  This includes all kinds of armies:  Militia, Regular, Elite, and Epic.  How many total Armies, of all kinds, can I have mobilized at once?

  Based on what I read in the rules, it's roughly what my IC currently is, plus a little bit more.  But I'm not sure of that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's a question I think everyone has, and I didn't see any resolution of it in the rules:

  Serpenteye posted:

  Total Drow:  1,500,000 = 80 IC x 0.75 = 60 IC

  From Edena:

  Now, the maximum potential under your system for 1,500,000 beings is 90 IC.  ((1,500,000 x 6) / 100,000)
  It had already been dropped to 80 IC from the 90 IC that represents the theoretical maximum IC capacity of those people.
  Now there's this NASTY x 0.75, dropping it to 60 IC.

  Obviously, drow society is defective.  (chuckles)

  What must I do to make them go from defective to effective?
  How do I get them up to that magical x 1.00 number?
  And then, once I've done that, how do I get them up to the theoretical maximum of 90 IC?

  And here's the clincher:

  If I spend 320 PP on industrialization, your rules say I gain 160 IC for my power, for the next Turn.
  But is that 150 multiplied by that nasty x 0.75, so I only get 120 IC of it?!
  How do I fix this little problem, so it doesn't happen in the first place, and I get the nice x 1.00 equation instead?  
  And, then, how do I bump it from the 80 IC (under the magic x 1.00) to the full 90 IC?  Obviously, Eclavdra wants her people to produce everything possible, and then some!

  -

  I am assuming that if I spend PPs to industrialize, it increases the size of my entire power.

  But, I could be wrong, and if so ...

  What if some sneaky player wants to spend PPs to industrialize ONLY those parts of his power that have the magic x 1.00 written after them, so that they get only the maximum increase in IC?

  Consider my power again:  

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC x 1,00 = 100 IC

  That's got the magic x 1.00 on it.  I could industrialize only that.  I could spend 300 IC on industrialization, get 150 IC for it, and put it all in the Empire of the Yuan-Ti, bumping them up to 250 PL from their current 100 PL.
  That'd be a lot better than wasting them on those defective drow with their nasty x 0.75 multiplier!

  I'm assuming this tactic is illegal.  It is illegal?  It ... is ... illegal ? .....


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 7, 2005)

The .25, .50., 75, etc, I believe is the amount of control you have over your territory after infiltration. to bring it up to 1.00, you need to counter infiltrate. 

In other words, it's not so much that your society is defective, whats happening is part of your industrial capacity is being leached away by another faction, being lost to rebells, or just plain old lazy workers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

Aha.  So I must spend 6 points (1/10th of 60) to attempt to reduce the rank of Infiltration by one level, right?
  And even then, they've still got a rank or two of Infiltration on my drow.  (cries)

  I couldn't spend 12 points, and try to overcome 2 ranks of Infiltration at once, could I?
  Or spend 18 points, and try to overcome 3 ranks of Infiltration at once?
  In other words, kick all the saboteurs and troublemakers out of my drow areas all at once!

  I believe it is illegal under the rules to reverse more than 1 rank of Infiltration per turn, though.  (cries again.)

  -

  If the nasty 0.75 multipler is caused by Infiltration, the other two questions are relavent still.
  Does my expenditure of PPs to gain ICs next turn get compromised by the 0.75, so that I get fewer ICs, and the Infiltrator get the remainder?
  Can I concentrate my industrialization in areas with the x 1.00 modifier, which are uninfiltrated, or must I distribute them across my entire power - I believe the rules say I must indeed distribute them across my entire power:  until Serpenteye says otherwise that is what I'm guessing is the case ...


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 7, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> In any case, if the nasty 0.75 multiplier is caused by Infiltration, the other two questions are relevant still.
> Does my expenditure of PPs to gain ICs next turn get compromised by the 0.75, so that I get fewer ICs, and the Infiltrator get the remainder?



Yes, it would.


> Can I concentrate my industrialization in areas with the x 1.00 modifier, which are uninfiltrated, or must I distribute them across my entire power - I believe the rules say I must indeed distribute them across my entire power:  until Serpenteye says otherwise that is what I'm guessing is the case ...



I don't see why not. You could only industrialize to the theoretical maximum for that area. After that is reached, as I understand it, IC can only be increased though technological development. I don't remember anything in the rules saying that points spent on industrialization effect all regions you own.



> * The amount of power you invest *into the province* directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC *the province* will give you next season. 1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)



This passage leads me to believe that PP must be invested in a per-province basis. and not on your empire as a whole.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> So, starting with 350 Regular Armies, I could demobilized them and gain 350 IC to add to my starting IC?
> That would double my starting IC, from 364.55 to 714.55.
> It would also be suicide, but at least it would double my starting IC!
> 
> ...






-----

There is no rule to limit the amount of armies you can have mobilized at the same time. There are limits to how many PLs of militia you can mobilize at any one time but not for how many you can have. Theoretically, you could have your entire population in the army... But, people in the army do not count as civilian population. They do not contribute to your production, since population is a basic factor in the calculation of IC.
 As you create Militia and Regular PLs I will subtract population from your territories. 1 PL of militia represents 10'000 people, 1 PL of Regulars represents between 2000 and 4000 people.

However, armies require no maintenance (well, they do but it's abstracted and is only a concern under extreme circumstances).



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> What must I do to make them go from defective to effective?
> How do I get them up to that magical x 1.00 number?
> And then, once I've done that, how do I get them up to the theoretical maximum of 90 IC?
> 
> ...




Two things: Increase the IC of the province up to the maximum potential of the territory, limited by tech and population. And Counter-infiltrate the territory to make it 100% loyal to you.  

Infiltration (those nasty 25% you don't get) reduce your profits from the entire territory, regardless of how much you industrialize it.

Industrialization and Infiltration is done on a territory by territory basis.




			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> The .25, .50., 75, etc, I believe is the amount of control you have over your territory after infiltration. to bring it up to 1.00, you need to counter infiltrate.
> 
> In other words, it's not so much that your society is defective, whats happening is part of your industrial capacity is being leached away by another faction, being lost to rebells, or just plain old lazy workers.








			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Aha.  So I must spend 8 points (1/10th of 80) to attempt to reduce the rank of Infiltration by one level, right?
> And even then, they've still got a rank or two of Infiltration on my drow.  (cries)
> 
> I couldn't spend 16 points, and try to overcome 2 ranks of Infiltration at once, could I?
> ...




Prepare to cry some more .



> The cost of going from 5% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively.




To go from 75% control to 95% control you have to spend 1/4 of the current IC value of the territory. To go from 95% to 100% control over the territory you have to spend an additional 1/4 of the IC of the territory. The total cost in your case would be 20+20=40 ppts. 
It's expensive, but roughly comparable to the cost of industrialization.

You can concentrate your industrialization in any territory you want. However, you need sufficient population in the territory in question to avoid having redundant industrial capacity. I haven't made up any rules for determining the cost of moving population, and I probably won't .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

(kills this post for the very good reason doesn't know what he's talking about)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the numbers are fair (of course, having the strongest starting PL, perhaps "I would" wouldn't I?).

Let's see... there's a number of powers with approximately 40% more IC than me, and 100 less equivelent PL, but they have less elite/epic power. That seems fair from my perspective, they can pump out enough units over two turns (with that starting IC boost) to be stronger than me if all I did was produce units as well. If we compete in IC generating, they win out, but technically I should "win" if I attacked them directly in this case.

The only one I'm really overpowered by is William. However, based on the circumstances and what I know of the player in charge, I find it acceptable.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2005)

Just remember your maximum IC is limited by your TL as well, so after a point investing in IC is pointless - I assume you have a phantom IC, limited by the cap from your Tech.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

(kills this post for the very good reason the drow don't know what they are talking about either)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 7, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just remember your maximum IC is limited by your TL as well, so after a point investing in IC is pointless - I assume you have a phantom IC, limited by the cap from your Tech.



There may be an advantage to building more IC than you can use. Say for example an enemy directly targets you infrastructure, you would suffer less IC damage because you have all those spare factories. 
Though it isn't very cost efficient to do this.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

> * The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +5 divided by 200'000. A province with a population of 600'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 60. A province with a population of 23'000'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 5750. ((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)




First off, what's with the apostrophes instead of commas? Second, the paragraph uses the number "divided by 200,000". Then the example at the end uses "/100,000". Which is right?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

I've got VERY good news.
  Thomas never left us.  He was on holiday.
  So Thomas is still with us.  Cheers.  

  As of now, only Dralonxitz has yet to send a description of his power to Serpenteye, to my knowledge.
  Evil Ojio was allowed in, but hasn't responded to Serpenteyes' post yet.
  I'm guessing both are potentials for Turn 2.

  EDIT:  100,000 is right, Creamsteak.  Serpenteye changed the formula long ago.  I'm certain on this one.  Serpenteye simply forgot to change the first number.  (As far as the difference in punctuation goes, Serpenteye is from Sweden, and I'm guessing that's how they punctuate there.)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 7, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Based on the ghastly logic of the post above, the drow wish to tack on three more addendums to the TEC Pact:
> 
> -  If any TEC Pact is Infiltrated and part of its' PL starts going elsewhere, that shall be considered an ENEMY ATTACK and thus an attack on ALL the Tec Pact Nations.
> If the power being Infiltrated cannot determine who is doing the Infiltration, then the other TEC Pact members are under no obligation to do anything about it.
> ...



Since Infiltration is not a direct attack I don't think it should automatically invoke the TEC Pact. Should infiltration occur, and the instigator can be identified the Pact should have the option of returning the favor. What I'm worried about is everyone in the TEC spreading themselves too thin in terms of PL and PP. 

However, I do agree that infiltration between pact members should be forbidden, and harsh action should be taken against the offending party.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

Nevermind, Bugbear.  (Look at the previous page again ...)  (grins sourly)

  We'll bring it up at the TEC Summit instead during Turn 1.

  First, let's make sure everyone understands the rules.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm wondering if Edena's proposal for infiltration means that the infiltrator factions are effectively neutered if the alliance grows too large?

I mean, if infiltration means war and you can't infiltrate your allies - and your enemies are mostly massed in another great alliance promising war, and probably also with a similar notion...

Gnomish merchants spread the word to every nation they can find:

"Aestia remains apart from the affairs of the great nations and organizations of Oerth. We shall remain free and apart. We wish no alliance, nor warfare, but we shall engage in bloody retribution of great consequences upon those that would trespass upon our neutrality. We open our mighty civic centers and hotels for meetings on neutral ground. We wish to announce our interest in trade and other capitalistic endeavors. We shall defend our borders and maintain ourselves, taking any and all possible steps to stress upon the world our independence. When you engage in your vengeances upon each other, know that we have taken no part in instigating them. Do not mistake our peace for peacefulness, nor our open arms for an embrace. We shall trade for relief to war strained areas. Do not interefere with our chirugeons. We shall trade with who we wish to trade with. Do not blockade or stop Aestian vessels. We are our own conference and conscience, we need no other. Please shop at NugMart, where you can find iron spikes at the the cheapest prices anywhere!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

> I mean, if infiltration means war and you can't infiltrate your allies - and your enemies are mostly massed in another great alliance promising war, and probably also with a similar notion...



That was, precisely, my problem in the 3rd IR. Now, if you want a target, I'm available. I'm still taking turn 1 appointments. How about brunch perhaps? We could make it to a matinee afterwards. I hear that Eclavdra is putting on a one woman show all over the world, I'm sure we could catch a show. I believe it's called, _The Manipulator and the Subserviant_.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> That was, precisely, my problem in the 3rd IR. Now, if you want a target, I'm available. I'm still taking turn 1 appointments. How about brunch perhaps? We could make it to a matinee afterwards. I hear that Eclavdra is putting on a one woman show all over the world, I'm sure we could catch a show. I believe it's called, _The Manipulator and the Subserviant_.



I'm not an infiltrator faction, so I could care less - except that in that it suggests that the infiltrator factions will be forced to either institute a rapid and complete global war by aggrevating allegiances or "make up" their power by attacking neutral factions. Anyone attempting such will be destroyed utterly, even if I burn out like a candle by turn 2. I mean, even if every Aestian picks up their dinnerware and goes off to the militias I will destroy them. Not just "defeat them in battle", but send them off to become dinner for the awakened orcas and for evisceration experiments on pain tolerance. Women and children too. The entire population. We won't start a fight, but we're not "good". We'll finish things in a way that only a CN neutral faction with a backlog of good deeds and charity can.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

I need help understanding the combat rules. You use one dice roll to resolve combat for each player. That I get. What I'm having trouble understanding is how you handle multiple different types of power levels.

Lets say we have a faction with: 100 epic, 100 elite, 100 regular, and 100 militia PL. This faction attacks another faction with the same numbers. How is combat resolved? Is it still just one diceroll? What bonus is used? How much PL of each type is lost (I'm assuming 10 of each would be the result for the loser?)

The second question (and this one really is just for clarity for myself), when 1 epic PL attacks 100 regular PL and wins, it does it do 0.001 PL damage, or 10 PL damage? My guess is currently on the 0.001.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 7, 2005)

Request/Addendum to the Empire of Lynn:

I would like to further customize the peoples of Lynn by adding on the feature that the type of magic they practice in an interesting combination of divine magic and arcane (necromantic) magic.  The undead dynasty of Lynn practice a form of spirit/ancestor worship (of those lost in battle and those who died before their pact was made), not revering a particularly deity but instead being akin to shamanism.  Over the centuries they have also learned how to channel energy using their undead heritage to form a greater understanding of necromancy.  As an example of their unique magical tradition, Lynnian necromancers who animate skeletons have developed a technique where they exchange one of the bones of their body with that of the skeleton in order to give them limited-range telepathic control over the creature.  Some Lynnian "cleric" types channel spirits of long dead ancestors into their warriors as well.

As a flavor note, whenever the Lynnians create regular army, elite army, or epic armies, they are simply waking more ancient generations of Lynnians who have removed themself from the surface world and entered a sort of trance state during periods of ennui or contemplation.

Another flavor note, I imagine that undead would have been the perfect type of worker for industry-after all they don't eat, don't sleep, don't tire.  I'm going to say that the Lynnians from living in an undeath state so long are kinda like old timers when it comes to technology-willing to use them, but slower at learning and thus even though they work more than the living races do, they would go at the same pace.

For the above reason I would like to request that my faction gains the Divine magic using trait.  I would also like to claim 2 artifacts, the Ring of Gaxx and Ring of Cirrus for my PC, and if its not already too much I'd like to claim Emperor Lynn III as an epic PL.  These are all requests and you are of course to turn them down.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Serpenteye, since i havent claiemd anything, I would like to possibly claim these:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Edena:*

[sblock]OOC-wise, whoops I forgot to post this earlier.  Btw, I must commend you on your ability to so fully think IC, although I'm not surprised to the least after seeing you run an entire IR .

I thank you for your patience, Lynn will accept the TEC Treaty and will follow it dutifully.  As a word of caution I would take much caution if and when a war breaks out.  You have the seer's gift, it is a blessing and a curse.  It is said that the prophet either is the first to die or the one who ascends.  For your sake I hope it will be the latter.  The Empire of Lynn will welcome Eclavdra into its borders any time while I am in charge, treaty or not.

Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's League, Overseer of Lynn.[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

If its okay I'll claim that undersea empire officially then. Brings me up to par I think.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

And I will now read over all the insane diplomacy of the past week and try and respond where I need to please bear with the poor net-deprived Kalanyr.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

Edena:
(PUBLIC)
[sblock]


> TO KALANYR
> 
> Eclavdra has a message for the elves, and it goes something like this:
> 
> ...




Eclavdra recieves a response from Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons.

"Greetings Lady Eclavdra. If we were in a position to dictate the fate of the drow our response is simple, abandon the ways, teachings and practises. of Lolth, and your other dark gods or be subject to imprisonment, although your lives would not be miserable, We do not believe that drow can function in cooperation with either elves or fairie while you follow your current ways and gods. If you are prepared to abandon your ways and return to the true path of the Seldarine, well then you will be free to continue as you wish." 
[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 7, 2005)

DralonXitz:  Looking forward to learning more about your faction.





THOMAS HOBBES:

Spoiler:[sblock]
Welcome back!! I am glad to see that you are still in the IR. By the way, as no one has claimed the elven demigod Ye'Cind, he is available to you as a PC.  It might help your faction in contending against Iuz.  Also, you may want to check the link in the megapost for hero deities in the Living Greyhawk campaign.  Some might work well for your faction.

[/sblock]


SOLLIR:

Spoiler:
[sblock]
As you do not have an e-mail, I will do this here.

Ambassadors and representatives of the Mouqollad Consortium request an audience with Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's Guild, current (temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.  They carry a heavy box, which has an item that detects for strong illusion magic.

The box contains the following items: a sealed envelope, rare woods, crafted goods, a harp, a zither, books on  the teachings of Al'Akbar, Baklunish religion, history, and customs, gems, jewelry, rare herbs, spices, fragrant woods, a mechanical clock,  bolts of silk and a chessboard. Among the more interesting items is a complete collection of coins of the Baklunish Empire, minted just before the Invoked Devastation, and a masterwork merchant's scale made out of solid gold, decorated with gems.  There is also a gazetteer describing the Baklunish Empire, and the lands of the Flanaess in general. (OOC: You know now the information in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.) There is also a clear quartz crystal with instructions to speak Al'Akbar's name to see the image and hear the words of his arrival in Ekbir.   Even the most casual reading of the books and viewing of the message crystal will inform people that Al’Akbar is the demigod of guardianship, faithfulness and duty among the Baklunish Peoples.

To His Excellency Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's Guild, current (temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.

From Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire

May you and the peoples of the Empire of Lynn be blessed and sustained in these times!   May your borders be secure and your people at peace!  I pray that you shall accept my gifts and this letter in the spirit of friendship.  I desire friendly relationships with the rulers of other states, as there are those who seek only to spread discord and destruction in this time.   So, it is my hope that we may become friends and allies. 

These are times of tumult and change, and rulers who bear the best interests of their people may wish to look for those with common interests.   There are also other matters of great sensitivity that would be to the advantage of both our peoples to discuss.

I fear that there are those who would make of Oerth a dead world orbiting a dead sun or at least to make slaves of us all.  I stand firmly against both of these propositions, and I offer my assistance and counsel.  It is my hope that we will find many areas of mutual interest.  Certain cults, such as that of the Whispered One (OOC: Vecna) may well decide to cause disruptions to peace, law and commerce.  Indeed, it would please the Whispered One and some other forces to gain control over the Empire of Lynn's Necropolitans.  The Baklunish Empire is willing to stand with the Empire of Lynn against common threats to both our great nations. My door is open to you, and I hope that the Baklunish nations and yours may continue friendly diplomatic relations and mutually beneficial trade.  The Mouqollad Consortium will still continue to ship its goods to your borders, and gladly sell the fine products of the Empire of Lynn to the world. 

I will be staffing embassies and consulates with additional priests of my faith.  Should you have need of their services, you can ask my representatives – who have been told that you and your nation are to be treated with the greatest respect.  Also, I have asked that the few small shrines in your territories to treat your people with respect. With your permission and blessing, if they desire to open temples in your lands, I will ask my priests, mullahs, and qadis to pray for your health and welfare and that of the peoples of the Celestial Imperium as well. I pray that you also will treat the representatives of my government, my clergy, and the Mouqollad Consortium with respect. My door is open to you for any matters of diplomacy, trade, or other issues that you wish to address.

It is said that the measure of a man is how well an individual copes with adversity.  I am certain that you will do well in this time.  May you, your house, and all your peoples be blessed with peace and prosperity.

Yours in peace, friendship, and the spirit of cooperation,

Al’Akbar

At about the same hour, a fully grown stallion, black with bat wings, flies around the capitol of Lynn.  The stallion presents himself before Arch-Merchant Glu'boise and to the astonishment of many, speaks in a clear voice.  "Greetings, Arch-Merchant Glu'boise.  I am Shakhor, born less than a month ago in distant Ket.  War is coming.  If  you desire, I will enter your service.  The needs of the Empire of Lynn is great. May I be of service to you and the Empire."

(OOC: Here are some public posts I did sometime back.  So, I will put these in an sblock.)
[sblock]

The Prophecy of the Phoenix:  Signs and Portents

In the Dry Steppes, near Lake Udrukankar, two dark skinned men in billowing robes and turbans turns towards a crowd in a busy marketplace while dervishes whirl in an intricate dance.  In the  distance, stand the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu, rising near the shores of the lake.  The crowd murmurs as the dervishes come to a halt, and a man in a brown robe stands on a rock to address the crowds, gesturing to his taller companion.

“Brothers, sisters, friends, and wanderers.  Here the words of the Mahdi of the Dry Steppes, heed the words of Amal aban Jehef, a true son of Al’Akbar!”

The crowd yells in approval, as the taller man in a white clothes with gold patterns stands on a rock, his green eyes gazing across the crowd of Baklunish pilgrims, merchants, and visitors from many lands.

“Thirteen years ago, I first uttered the Prophecy of the Phoenix.  The Great War between Good and Evil, a war stretching as far as the horizon from the uttermost east into the uttermost west. as I prophesied will begin in our lives and our times.  Behold!! The years since then have only shown the fulfillment of the words of the divine, of whom I am only a lowly servant.”

“A phoenix will arise with the sun, sheltering lions, unicorns, sword, bow, and axe beneath crescent moons as its children stand as one.
Suns will shine on the swan and the bear as the humble one receives a robe of finest ermine as he stands between foes old and new.
Two birds shall rest on the severed dragon who has become one, feeding on wood and waste, clutching a ship and a fish although a tower will escape its grasp.
A wolf will sharpen his claws on many stones, watching for fresh prey as it howls for the sun and a skull laughs, seeking to chain the binder of the nine.
The hidden will speak, seeking the lost among hill and snow, as the sorrowing queen holds out open hands amid halls filled with ancient song.
The wolf, the ram, and the hart will fight the ancient foe, the old foe, and the young foe with fierceness beyond those of beasts or dragons.
The righteous will free the innocent, even as wise words make an old foe – mother of a multitude -- a strong new friend before the storm begins.
Red will flow upon green, as the ship crashes on the rock while a swift hand seizes a crown and binds the crew with chains amid steaming jungles. 
North and south will be one, as those who nurse revenge weave nets stretching between the shattered towers.  
The scholar of the scales of balance shall weigh alliances more carefully than coin as wolves stand at his right hand as the roarer guards his flank.
Many shall become one in a dark place amid grief and madness as the armies march.
Old bones wearing faded glory shall move seeking warm flesh, yet hunger will not fill the deepest grief.
A web in a dark place shall snap yet be mended, even as the mender reaches towards the light while grasping the dark.
The renders’ claws in distant lands will seek fresh meat by the shores of the sea but will the Sword of the Dawn slay the foe and the exalted one accept his fate?
Old foes shall stand as one standing against the long wall amid the gathering storm on low and upon high.
The heavens will quake with rumor of war between the righteous young and the wicked old.
The exiles shall receive a home, and seek thrones as they listen to the wind while choosing who will be friend or foe.
The shining one will gather his kin and speak to the midnight, twilight and the noon day sun as the hordes seek ruin upon all.
Islands shall fight the rising tide in the storms, as walls hold and shatter while the lonely people seek new hope amid despair.
None shall stay hidden and safe as foes old and new seek to destroy the nations.
The living shall envy the dead yet some of the dead will not find peace.
The cunning, the brave, the subtle, and the wise must find the path together and alone.
The Great War comes again and all must make a stand though some shall plot treachery amongst his brothers.
The way will be found, but not all shall find the way on the road that weaves its path between creation and destruction.
You must choose, great or low, but not even the wisest shall see all paths amid the joys and sorrows.

“Some here mocked my words, uttering the divine will of our gods.  Yet prophecy has proven true.  To the west across the mountains, the League of Athyr has arisen – the League of the Phoenix under a leader.  Distant Urnst and Nyrond are one even as the dragon banner of Aerdi is raised again. New rulers have arisen in many lands, and strangers have come bearing odd lore and gifts.  The great and mighty consider their plans and alliances.”

“The great struggle of our time shall begin soon. Already there are rumors of war among the nations, from the Dramidj Ocean to the distant Solnor.  Who shall triumph? “

“Stand ready!! For the lives that you have known will change, and some shall see wonders and horrors that no living man has yet seen.  Stand ready!!”

Rumors abound from the Bakhoury cost to Tusmit.  Reports reach the ears of the people of the cities.  Tales speak of a whirlwind a mile wide in the Plains of the Paynims a mile wide that roared with the voices of the damned before it vanished.  Rumors from Zeiff speak of babes born with feathered wings, and a caravan falling into the earth without a trace.  In Tusmit, there are  rumors of children born with horns and cloven hooves.  An impoverished farmer digging a well in Ull finds bags of golden coins from the fallen Baklunish Empire.  The sounds of blowing horns and thousands of marching feet are heard in the Barrier Peaks while the sounds of a harp are heard throughout the city of Zeif.   A loud rouses the people of the Ataphad Islands from their beds  one night, whilein the Janasib Islands, an old blind man awakes in the morning to find his sight and youth restored. The sounds of blowing horns and thousands of marching feet are heard in the Barrier Peaks while the sounds of a harp are heard throughout the city of Zeif.   

A mare in the city of Lopolla in Ket gives birth to two foals at noon, one winged and white as snow and one black as jet with the wings of a bat.  The first flies south as the second flies north, while the mare leaps into the sky and gallops east and none can halt their pace as a crowd watches in astonishment.

A tale is whispered in the courts of the Caliph of Ekbir, in the shadow of the Mosque of Al’Akbar and the Golden Temple of the Gods.

At twilight on the road from Zeif to Ekbir,  a young man named Yusuf aban Mur of  Ekbir’s Farises crosses the paths of three ghostly riders, clad in strange red garb riding red steeds.  He hailed them asking, “Strangers, where do you come from!! What tidings do you bear?”

“Lo, my son, great the news!
Weary are the steeds we ride, 
- steeds from the Otherworld –
Though we are living, we are dead,
Great are the signs, destruction of life,
Satiation of the ravens, feeding of crows,
Strife of slaughter, wetting of sword-edge,
Shields with broken lances after sundown.
Soon, my son!”


The riders head east and vanish as they are touched by the last rays of the setting sun, even as Yusuf aban Mur rodes through the night to Ekbir City. He reaches the gates at midnight, halting his horse as he calls for the guards to escort him to the Sultan’s palae of Peh’reen.



Al'Akbar returns

Early in the morning,  in Kankar on the shores of Lake Udrukankar, the call to prayer is heard from the mosques, minarets, and temples.  The Mahdi of the Steppes turns to address the crowds of the faithful and curious onlookers. He opens his mouth to speak but his words are interrupted by the sound of distant thunder from the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.

In a flash of light, a man on a ki-rin appears followed by a throng of celestials and genies of various sorts.  With startling swiftness, the horde rides to the maket square of Kankar.  The rider and the ki-rin, its scales and hoves blazing with light, swoop low above the crowd as he blows a ram’s horn.  The celestial horde picks up the tune on their horns, whose sounds echo in the streets and towers of kankar.  The man on the celestial horse gazes kindly on the people below him. He is tall and thin.  Piercing hazel eyes, rare among the Baklunish,  gaze out from beneath a face with kindly features, framed by dusky brown hair and well trimmed beard.  His robes and garments are the white of mountain snow, the blue of the summer skies, and the gold of the noonday sun. An eight-pointed star of platinum with a chain of gold and pearls hangs from his neck.  In his right hand is a golden cup, set with sapphires, rubies, diamonds, and emeralds, shining brightly.  A brighter light surrounds the man himself, extending like a halo past his steed.  A shout begins in the crowd, small at first but is picked up by everyone – including the Mahdi and many of the curious onlookers.  

“Al’Akbar!!! Al’Akbar!! Al’Akbar has returned!!”  The crowd roars in deafening voices echoing amid the streets of Kankar.  Many in the crowd begin to kneel in prayer, and quake.  The rider and the ki-rin sweep low and hover next to an awestruck and trembling Mahdi of the Steppes.  

“I am honored by the courtesy of thy greetings, my beloved people and travelers from distant lands.  May the gods bless and sustain thee in the days to come!! We come before thee on the wings of a storm, only because we have ridden upon its wings.  My son, Amal aban Jehef, thou hast done well by the people, whom I love.  Yet I have need of haste. If thou wilt, ride with me.  There is much to be done before the hammer falls. I shall send word to you from Ekbir, ” the man, nay demigod, says in a clear and deep voice.  The words are in Ancient Baklunish, yet all in the crowd – including those from distant lands – hear them in their native tongues.

“Stand ready, be strong.  Rely on one another and deal justly with your neighbor and the stranger.  For a Time of Testing is upon us all. Prepare!  Be strong and be blessed, my people.  Remember the Prophecy of the Phoenix and proclaim my return!  Come what may, I shall stand with thee! May ye be blessed and sustained in the tumults that lie before us all.”   He reaches his hand out to the Mahdi, and gently lifts him on to a flying carpet that swoops down from the heavens.

It is only many miles later that the Mahdi speaks. “Al’Akbar, my lord and god, where do we go? Why have you returned, amid a glorious host? What are the meanings of these signs and portents?”

“We go to the the Yorodhi, to bring a blessed woman, a Slayer of the Dead, with us.  Then to Ull, for the Orakhan Khazuron the Mighty, to Zeif for Sultan Murad among others, to Tusmit for Pasha Muammar Qharan and others, to Ket for Beygraf Nadaid and a multitude in Ket and the Barrier Peaks and lastly to Ekbir. Already they await us. All of us shall soon stand.  In the war to come,  “the demigod says calmly as the ground beneath him races past at a blinding speed.

“As for my return, the storm clouds gather and rumors abound of war and destruction.  Change is coming, and with it good and evil.  Soon, the hammer falls, but what form it will take I cannot see.  Yet it may be that some old foes shall emerge amid new ones. We must ready the people for the storm – ere it breaks.”

“The half-ogre Orakhan Khazuron of Ull is a mighty warrior.  I have only spoken to him a few times, yet there is something familiar about him that I have not been able to place.  What is it, my lord and my god?”

“He is thy cousin 15 times removed, and a true son of Al’Akbar as well.” Al’Akbar says as a shocked look passes across the face of Mahdi Amal  aban Jehef.  “Do not be surprised! The descendants of  my wives and myself number in the tens of thousands!”

As the celestial horde appears, Al’Akbar speaks to the people gathered near him with words much like those spoken at Kankar.  Shortly the horde appears in the City of Ekbir  as the demigod’s name is chanted through the streets amid the sounds of blowing horns.  The celestial horde hovers in the air, as Al’Akbar and those of many races –  humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings, kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, half-ogres and more - descend onto a high rock set before the in the square between the Golden Temple of the Divine and the Mosque of Al’Akbar.  The crowd roars with approval, the sounds of horns, harps, zithers, drums and other musical instruments are heard, only ceasing as Al’Akbar raises his right hand for them to stop.

“My beloved people, honored dignitaries of many lands, and welcome travellers, it is good again to be amongst thee amid the gathering storm crowds.  May thou be blessed, and our noble guests as well.  Ambassadors, forgive me for not inviting the noble and august rulers of thy lands here today but I have need of haste.  I shall contact them shortly and pray that there shall be peace and friendship amongst us. My people and honored guests, thou hast heard of the the signs, the portents and the Prophecy of the Phoenix.  The lives you have known shall change and all shall be tested.  Even as I traveled with them, the leaders of the Baklunish and allied peoples in our lands – have heard what I know of the threats that lie before us.  Soon the hammer shall fall.  Soon we shall be tested to our very souls.  Yet when we have stood together, we have proved stronger than separately.  Thereby by consent and mutual counsel, the leaders of the Dry Steppes, Ull, the Yorodhi, The Paynims, Zeif, Ket, the Barrier Peaks, Tusmit, Ekbir, the Barrier Peaks, the Ullspure Mountains, and more proclaim: The day has come!  The day has come that thou and the world have awaited for over a thousand years!”

A procession of nobles, dignitaries, celestials, and genies line up and stand at attention.  A man in ancient armor, shining like the sun smiles proudly as he lifts a high crown shaped like a turban above Al’Akbar’s head. Its jewels shine brightly in the sun, and some in the crowd murmur in awe as the crown is lowered on Al’Akbar’s head.

“Today, the Baklunish Empire is restored!  In the name of our gods and thee, our peoples, I, Emperor Al’Akbar, proclaim it so.  May the gods bless us and bless all peoples in this time of change! Let us stand together and prepare for the changes that are to come – as one mighty empire.  The Tree of Life will be shaken, but the Baklunish Empire and all of us must ensure that it stands!  Let us stand with our neighbors, with amity towards them but with the strength, cunning and courage to vanquish any foe.  Remember thy duty to one another, and my teachings! Deal justly with thy neighbor and the stranger as well as each other.   Hear my words and remember this day, O peoples of the Blakunish Empire!  We are one and shall stand as one!!  We are one!!” 

The shout of “We are one!!” is carried by the crowds, and a voice cries out “Emperor Al’ Akbar and the Baklunish Empire!”  in common, “El’Akbar v’shel Medinet Baklunim!!” in Ancient Baklunish and “Al’Akbar v’shal Medinat Baklunim!” in Low Baklunish, followed by cries of “Al’Akbar!! Al’Akbar!!”  Even as the crowd chants, Al’Akbar blows a ram’s horn while pointing as two flags that unfurled.  The first is the banner of the Baklunish Empire, not seen for the last 1,096 years, while the second is a new flag.   On an orange background is the image of the Cup and Talisman of Al’Akbar with an olive branch beneath it to its right and a falchion on its left.   Al’Akbar draws his falchion, shining like the noonday sun, and waves it as he gestures to some of his court. Before he blows a ram

“Make haste, and deliver my messages.  For although this is a day of celebration, there is much work to be done. Soon the hammer will fall, but we shall be ready!!! Go, and may the gods speed your journey!!”  Several of the celestial horde vanish or fly away amid the continuing chants by the crowd.

Across the Flanaess, to the surprise of many, new flags are suddenly unfurled  next to the flags of Ket, Zeif, Tusmit, Ekbir and throughout the Baklunish lands.  In the cites of the west, the embassies and consulates of the Baklunish nations, as well as the trading houses of the Mouqollad Consortium, new flags are hurriedly added: the flag of the Baklunish Empire and the flag of Al’Akbar to crowds murmur and gasp in astonishment.
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

Venus
(PUBLIC)
[sblock]


> The ambassador from the Miranda Alliance is welcomed into the Ura’Tar, the audience room, where he is greeted by the Khanate Council.
> ”We, the Council of the Reich, have taken it upon us to welcome you to Orcreich, ambassador. We are sorry to inform you that the King, the wise Ogrim Scarseer, is not available at this time, as he is in Ekbir for further diplomatic engagements. We hope you understand that he is unable to receive you, and that we, the Council, will do so. Please, make yourself comfortable and state your business. We are listening.”




The diplomat bows to the council and then makes himself comfortable.

"Your Lordships, Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, has sent me on my journey to you our neighbours, to assure you that we have no hostile intent to the people of the Khanates nor to Orcreich, and to discuss the possibility of perhaps signing a mutual agreement to that affect and possibly establishing some kind of trade agreement. But before you consider this Her Lunar Majesty sends you these gifts. " (the envoy presents the council with several finely carved wood work pieces as well as bows of the finest quality for each of them and an additional bow for King Scarseer). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

Serpenteye:

Is it possible to advance ithe magic arms races, without causing lasting environmental harm (or using diabolic blue prints) ? 

Edit: Never mind, already saw your response regarding the technological arms race but the question still stands for the magical arms race.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

Serpenteye said earlier that many players had been "scheming behind the scene." I'll be the first to admit that I have not.

That is, until today.

*Edit:* You know what? I can't deal with not being at least a little forthright in my ways.

Public:

[sblock]Yug'thul'gon sends a missive to all of the aberrations of the deep underdark. The remaining beholders, the remaining aboleths, the remaining unknown entities that dwell between the molten core of the planet and the stone plates that float above it. This single missive should be quite easy to pick up, it takes a massive amount of effort to direct. It contains nothing more than the unbridled emotions that dictate Yug'thul'gon's intentions.

The emotions to which it is all keyed is arrogance, narcisism, and jealousy wrapped up in seething hate. 

"Those creatures that think they are my equal, those creatures which think that they are my better, those creatures which think that they are strong enough to stand against me, those creatures which think that they can survive outside of my domination --I spite you. You will witness my power. None shall be able to reject my call. Those who try will be wiped into extinction. There is only the one to follow, for I carry the Staff which will command sentience eternal. Thought exists only because I have allowed it. Thought is but a gift given to you by me, your sentience is the creation of Illsensine. I channel his entirety, and will return the only true sentience to this empty husk of a world. You will be bound to me, all will be thralls, or all will be stripped of sentience."[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

Bugbear

[sblock]


> I welcome you to the land of Nyrond, Friend. A Non-aggression Pact between our powers is hardly necessary considering the distances between us, but If you wish I will certainly sign one.
> 
> As you no doubt know, Nyrond has a large population of elvenkind. The forest realms joined us some years ago when it became clear that they did not have the strength to defend themselves without Nyronds help. My predecessor, the late king Lynwerd gave them the protection of Nyrond's legions in exchange for oaths of fealty to the throne. It was a difficult transition for some, but in the end, both our peoples have prospered because of it.
> 
> ...




"Thank you, your majesty. Your generousity despite our great distance will be remembered.  If you need aid from the peoples of the Miranda Alliance you have but to ask. The non-aggression pact is merely a show of goodwill on our part your Highness, we wish to make it clear we wish no war with those who have done nothing to deserve it and my lady believes this is the best method of doing so. " 

The diplomat smiles and bows graciously after completing his speech.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

James Heard

[sblock]


> Seven replies come back, in different handwriting and languages (at least one that you've never seen before, and another that actually defies magical interrogation as a language but proves to be a horrific piece of trombone music) inviting emissaries to variously come and make themselves welcome as the guests of Overking Ygravene, House Gelfen, the Jelling International Boys Choir for Girls, and the New Roland Academy of Scientific Research on Rare Oddities (with the rather frightening suggestion to "bring spare elves"). Two come back telling you to stay away at all costs. There is also a bill for several million Crowns in back taxes from the Aestian Tax Corps, and a declaration of war from a yachting club in a place called Vils. There are also some excellent muffins from someone named Askala. They've got nuts in them.




In the court of the Queen of the Winter Moons, Xin Hope, sits on her throne holding the proposals and chewing on some of the muffins, her second advisor Mariel (Morwel) floats in a sitting position nearby also eating muffins. 

Xin Hope
"What a strange reply Mariel. It would seem that your seers were correct and Zagyg and Murlynd have ventured to Aestia, I'm sure Zagyg will be right at home. What do you recommend we do ? It is a pity that Wae Cind departed with your arrival, I miss both him and his counsel.  "

Mariel grins after reading the replies and then whispers to the queen.

Shortly thereafter emissaries leave for  the court  Overking Ygravene, House Gelfen, the Jelling International Boys Choir for Girls, and the New Roland Academy of Scientific Research on Rare Oddities (a dwarven veteran warrior is sent to the New Roland Academy in order to hopefully avoid the loss of any emissaries), a polite letter is sent to the Aerdi Tax Corps informing them that they owe the court of Miranda backtaxes to the precise amount they were claiming and that court of Miranda will consider the debt equal if the Aerdi Tax Corps has no objection.  The Vil's yachting club is sent a declaration of peace with a gift of several boxes of cookies as a show of good will.  If Askala can be tracked down a gift of the finest elven clothing will be sent to her as Her Majesties thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

Edena

[sblock]


> From Eclavdra:
> 
> We the Drow of Eclavdor, offer the TEC Pact to the Elves of Miranda, Elvanian Forest, Highfolk, Delrune, Celene, Aliador, and the Lendores.
> We do not do this lightly, but in the face of the threat from the Whispered One and Tharizdun, and other threats foreseen, we believe that collective security would benefit us all.
> ...




Her Lunar Majesty is prepared to consider joining the TEC pact but wishes to know how the drow can follow their religion and simultaneously follow elven law while in the elven lands. The ritual sacrifices demanded by Lolth's religion are in violation of the law in elven territories as are nearly all of Lolth's religious practise. If some agreement can be reached with regard to this, we are willing to  consider entering into the TEC pact given the same opt out clause as you have extended to Nyrond and Orcreich. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

Xael
[sblock]


> And an audience (s)he will be granted.
> 
> "We greet you warmly, and hope you well. What would you wish to discuss, what is your message, for we would hear it."



The ancient elven wizard bows and then speaks

"Her Majesty, Xin Hope wishes to extend a formal offer of peace and possible alliance to both you the Cirlce of Eight and your elven allies, we understand that relations have been strained between the elven nations for the past several millenia but with the coming of Mariel our lady has decided that it is time to seek reconciliation, she believes that times of great trouble are coming and does not wish Elvendom to be at war. We understand that the process may be slow but we are willing to wait and negotiate.  "
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2005)

And now I'm signing up having finally caught up. Hopefully I'll get online again tomorrow so I don't fall so far behind its taken me over 3 hours to get back up to par.

I'd also like to formally claim (they were included in my faction write up but I didn't formally claim them) Morwel's consorts, Faerinaal (CR 29) and Gwynharwyf (CR 26) as significant NPCs.

Serpenteye I assume the rulings on PL are final and I can handle that but between Morwel's two consorts, I don't believe that any of my titan forces can be active with only the 2 Epic PL (or have a miscalculated the value of Epic PL somewhere ?).  Or are the titans counted in amongst the lesser PL somewhere ? (Sorry for the hassle I'd just like an idea of what PL represents what forces for when I decide where to direct stuff with regards to my template)

Serpenteye (PRIVATE)
[sblock]
I'll rewrite the Eladrin background for refugee mode tomorrow hopeful. Goodnight all please don't destroy Oerth before I get back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers, DralonXitz!  Welcome back.  

  Serpenteye, this means our entire roster of players is here.  

  Nac Mac Feegle assures me Thomas is back, and now DralonXitz is claiming powers (see last page.)


  -

  We have some new members in the TEC Pact.  So, here is an updated list of the TEC Pact:

  Bugbears' power of Greater Nyrond (Neutral power)
  Edena_of_Neiths' power of the Queendom of Eclavdor (the Drow) (Evil power)
  Guilt Puppys' power of the Scarlet Brotherhood (Evil power)
  Knight Otus' power of Greater Aerdi (Neutral power or Evil power, not certain)
  Melkors' power of the Nosferatu/Ivid/Sahuagin (Evil power)
  Nac Mac Feegles' power of the Iron League / Ulek League / Isle of the Phoenix. (Neutral power)
  Paxus' power of the Wolf God and his people. (Evil power)
  Rikandurs' power of Iuz and the Empire of Iuz. (Evil power)
  Sollirs' power of the Empire of Lynn. (Neutral power or Evil power, not certain)
  Uveneleis' power of the Tempest of Hell and the Tharquish Empire. (Evil power)
  Venus' power of Orcreich / Greater Khanate / Lesser Khanate. (Neutral power)

  Devilishs' power of the Solistarim / Acererak has been offered membership in the TEC Pact, but has not replied yet.
  Thomas' power has yet to answer the offer of membership in the TEC Pact.

  The drow note that Bugbears' Greater Nyrond and Venus' Orcreich have joined the military alliance known as the Treaty of Ekbir, into which most of the TEC Powers are not welcome.
  The drow wonder about this. 
  Yes, the drow indeed wonder ...

  -

  Anabstercorians' power of Rary/Greyhawk/Empire of the Bright Lands refused to join the TEC Pact.
  Creamsteaks' power of the Illithid/Beholders/Aboleth cannot be contacted, since they eat all the messengers sent.  
  James' power has declared fierce neutrality and will not join.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

TO KALANYR (AND, TO THOMAS IN EFFECT)

Eclavdra sends a message to Queen Xin of Miranda, speaking in her usual soft, gentle voice:

  Unfortunately, you ask the impossible.
  If you wish to be a part of the TEC Pact, you must recognize the rights of other peoples, cultures and religions.
  If the Kindred ((vampires)) offend the elves, if the religion of Lolth is illegal in your lands, if you will not welcome humans and their ways, if you insist it must all be your way, then obviously you cannot join the TEC Pact.

  But if the elves were to bend and consider the wisdom of Lolth, to appreciate the might and splendor of undeath, to accept the ways of humans, to welcome the emissaries of Iuz and the Wolf God, to be accommodating and to not assume the elven way is the best way and the only way, then we can indeed admit you to the TEC Pact.

  Your kindred in the elven Duchy of Ulek have already decided on the path of wisdom, and have joined the TEC Pact.  They have shown their understanding and wisdom, especially in the light of the current situation.  They have shown great adaptability and courage and insight.
  Will you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

TO DRALONXITZ

  Hey there, this is Edena_of_Neith.
  I no longer control the roster, so I cannot put your claims on the roster as I could have done 2 days ago.
  Serpenteye now has direct control of the roster.

  You should contact Serpenteye via e-mail (his e-mail is at the start of the Megapost on page 1, and at the start of the Rules post on page 1) and directly tell him what powers you are claiming.
  You should do this immediately, since Serpenteye is starting the game soon, and you want to be in on Turn 1 (you came into the game in time to be in on Turn 1, so by all means contact Serpenteye at once.)

  A pleasure to meet you, DralonXitz.  I hope you enjoy the IR.  Welcome to the chaos!  

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi all, 

I haven't posted since I have very bad problem with my computer. Hardware problem so I have to wait till I have money to order some new parts. Now windows crashes all the time.

I try to get in game, when my computer works so much time I can both read and aswer to posts and so on.

Have a nice gaming meanwhile folks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE, IMPORTANT

  I just realized:  advancing in the Technological Arms Race does not actually increase my powers' IC at all.
  It increases my powers' POTENTIAL IC, but it does not increase my powers' ACTUAL IC.

  For instance, say I'm at Tech Level 1 and have 1,000,000 people.
  My theoretical maximum IC is 1,000,000 x (My Tech Level of 1 plus 5 = 6) = 6,000,000 divided by 100,000 = 60 IC.

  Now ...

  I somehow spend 350 PP to advance in the Technological Arms Race, and that advances me 7 levels.  50 points per level.  That puts me at Tech Level 8.

  So now, my POTENTIAL IC is 1,000,000 x (My Tech Level of 8 plus 5 = 13) = 13,000,000 divided by 100,000 = 130 IC.
  My potential IC is up to 130 IC.
  But I don't actually GET 130 IC at the start of next turn.
  I GET my original 60 IC.

  Why?

  Because I must INDUSTRIALIZE my power to GET more ICs.
  Thus, if I spent 100 PP in Industrialization next turn, I'd GET 50 additional IC the next turn after that, for a total of 110 IC.  (60 original + the new 50 = 110)  And I could use all of that 110 IC, too.

  If I was foolish, and spent 300 PP on Industrialization, I'd get 150 IC, which added to the original 60 IC would be 210 IC.
  Unfortunately, my POTENTIAL IC is 130, so the extra 80 IC beyond that cannot be used.  I cannot use the full 210 IC.  It cannot be used until I advance further in the Technological Arms Race, and my Potential IC increases to 210.


  (CRUCIAL) (CRUCIAL) (CRUCIAL)

  - Thus, advancing in the Technological Arms Race increases my POTENTIAL IC, but does nothing for my ACTUAL IC.
  - Industrializing does nothing for my POTENTIAL IC, but it increases my ACTUAL IC.

  (CRUCIAL) (CRUCIAL) (CRUCIAL)


  Now ... I am correct in everything said above, am I not, Serpenteye?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

TO ZELDA

  Hey there, my friend (hugs)

  Good luck with the computer.  I hope you can get the trouble fixed soon.
  Then come back and game with us, and have a lot of fun.  
  It's always been a pleasure gaming with you, Zelda.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2005)

Serpenteye: PLs look fine. (Note to all: The 5 Epic PL should not be taken as an indication that there are, in fact, five members of the Elder Circle. Nor should this statement be taken is an indication that there are more or less than five members of the Elder Circle.)

Also, I got your email (twice, in fact)... Re: the map, I'm thinking it may just be easier for me to maintain it by hand, and I am willing to do that. At this point updating it by hand over the course of several months probably constitutes less work than the task of automating a map so large.

Edena/Eclavdra:

Your proposals regarding Infiltration seem to muddy the issue unduly. We need, at most, a clause specifying that Infiltration is to be considered a military act; given that, the rest of your proposals fall naturally from the existing terms.

Further, we would like to clarify that, in our opinion, equivalent response should not imply  _identical_ response. For an act of infiltration matching the threat of 10,000 men, a conventional army of 10,000 men should suffice as response. This should not be taken loosely, however, and any power not offering clearly identical response should take the time to explain completely their reason in determining their response's equivalence.

To allow this flexibility is vital on two accounts:
- Firstly, because our powers possess many unique strengths and weaknesses. It does no good to force a power to respond to attack in its weakest or least proficient manner. Furthermore, in some cases and identical response may not be available to a power at all.
- Second, identical response provides our enemies with too much knowledge. A power that believes it can guard itself from, for instance, an anticipated mass infiltration, may choose to infiltrate one of our members with lessened fear of retribution.

It may be necessary to define some terms for equivalence -- what act of infiltration is equal to a conventional attack of 10,000 men, and so forth. The Brotherhood suggests that these terms be developed over time, by law of precedent.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO SERPENTEYE, IMPORTANT
> 
> I just realized:  advancing in the Technological Arms Race does not actually increase my powers' IC at all.
> It increases my powers' POTENTIAL IC, but it does not increase my powers' ACTUAL IC.



That's correct as far as I know, but if you increased your TL to 8 you'd automatically be increasing your PL's attack/defense by 2 (except for your militia units, which only gain a +1 modifier from technology ever).

So each turn you've basically got a choice of industrializing, increasing your cap/slightly improving your PL's power, or building armies.

Then, after you've decided that, you figure on how many units you can afford to sacrifice for counter-espionage and espionage (though I prefer to think that many units spent this way are just "used up" their active duty rotations, because otherwise good and neutral powers really shouldn't engage in espionage at all- that is, PLs spent on espionage should rarely not return to the population), how many Epic PLs you're going to use for spell research, and how many regular and militia units you intend to demobilize (you cannot demobilize elite and epic PL - once they're Elite or higher they're in effect "stuck")- and immediately how you must spend any PP gained by demobilizing Regular PLs.

And then, finally, if you want to engage in warfare you do that.

I think. It's easier if you think of the turn having phases like that, and remember that everyone else is taking (I think) phases that take effect at the same time at the end of the turn. 

When is the game actually starting?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> - I assume you have a phantom IC, limited by the cap from your Tech.




Correct.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> First off, what's with the apostrophes instead of commas? Second, the paragraph uses the number "divided by 200,000". Then the example at the end uses "/100,000". Which is right?




100,000. I'll edit.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I've got VERY good news.
> Thomas never left us.  He was on holiday.
> So Thomas is still with us.  Cheers.




Welcome back Thomas! 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I need help understanding the combat rules. You use one dice roll to resolve combat for each player. That I get. What I'm having trouble understanding is how you handle multiple different types of power levels.
> 
> Lets say we have a faction with: 100 epic, 100 elite, 100 regular, and 100 militia PL. This faction attacks another faction with the same numbers. How is combat resolved? Is it still just one diceroll? What bonus is used? How much PL of each type is lost (I'm assuming 10 of each would be the result for the loser?)
> 
> The second question (and this one really is just for clarity for myself), when 1 epic PL attacks 100 regular PL and wins, it does it do 0.001 PL damage, or 10 PL damage? My guess is currently on the 0.001.




1) Each kind of army gets a separate roll, and the defending army rolls against each of them in turn. The damage is calculated separately but added together.

2) 0.001 is correct, (0,10x0.01). That's far too little, considering the modifiers. A Regular force with a slight advantage in technology would almost certainly wipe out the Epic force before the Epic force could do more than scratch the Regular. This calls for a revision... 

New rule: If the modified roll to attack exceeds the other sides modified roll to defend with 3 points the damage inflicted is doubled, if the roll is exceeded with 5 points the damage is quadrupled, 7 points octupled, etc.

This, added to the Epic's mobility and ability to strike basically anywhere should balance the lowish damage it will still inflict on an army of equal value but lesser kind of PL.

Does this seem ok to all you number-crunchers out there?

(an Epic's base modifiers are +7 defense, +8 attack.)




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Request/Addendum to the Empire of Lynn:
> 
> I would like to further customize the peoples of Lynn by adding on the feature that the type of magic they practice in an interesting combination of divine magic and arcane (necromantic) magic.  The undead dynasty of Lynn practice a form of spirit/ancestor worship (of those lost in battle and those who died before their pact was made), not revering a particularly deity but instead being akin to shamanism.  Over the centuries they have also learned how to channel energy using their undead heritage to form a greater understanding of necromancy.  As an example of their unique magical tradition, Lynnian necromancers who animate skeletons have developed a technique where they exchange one of the bones of their body with that of the skeleton in order to give them limited-range telepathic control over the creature.  Some Lynnian "cleric" types channel spirits of long dead ancestors into their warriors as well.
> 
> ...





The special kind of divine magic seems excessive... I could rule that the ancestor-spirits are in a state of terrified confusion after the sealing and huddle in terror in the depths of the Oerth until you can coax them out and rebuild their power with your worship. You would still have a unique flavour, but not a unique advantage. 



> PL:
> 
> Regular PL: 400
> Elite PL: 35
> ...




The Emperor is already represented by 1 of the 3 Epic PLs that is not your character.

You can have either the ring of Gax or the ring of Cirrus, but not both.




			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Hey Serpenteye, since i havent claiemd anything, I would like to possibly claim these:
> 
> Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
> Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC




Claims granted . Anything else? There's still a lot unclaimed in space, and in the parts of the Astral and Ethereal sealed off together with Oerth. 




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> If its okay I'll claim that undersea empire officially then. Brings me up to par I think.




Granted.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:
> 
> Is it possible to advance ithe magic arms races, without causing lasting environmental harm (or using diabolic blue prints) ?




Certainly. The devils have nothing to do with the Magic arms race and your magic has no more effect on the environment than you want it to have.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> And now I'm signing up having finally caught up. Hopefully I'll get online again tomorrow so I don't fall so far behind its taken me over 3 hours to get back up to par.
> 
> I'd also like to formally claim (they were included in my faction write up but I didn't formally claim them) Morwel's consorts, Faerinaal (CR 29) and Gwynharwyf (CR 26) as significant NPCs.
> 
> ...




Titans... I think most of them would have to count as Elite PLs. Think of them as Titans-Light, diet Titans. Since Epic PLs usually represent single individuals (or no less than 0,5 of a PL per individual) having all your titans be Epic would give you hundreds of Epic PLs, which is of course impossible. You already have 1500 equivalent rPL, which is a lot more than average. With the addition of the submarine realm your IC will no longer be that much less than average.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (CRUCIAL) (CRUCIAL) (CRUCIAL)
> 
> - Thus, advancing in the Technological Arms Race increases my POTENTIAL IC, but does nothing for my ACTUAL IC.
> - Industrializing does nothing for my POTENTIAL IC, but it increases my ACTUAL IC.
> ...




Correct.



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't posted since I have very bad problem with my computer. Hardware problem so I have to wait till I have money to order some new parts. Now windows crashes all the time.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry to hear that.  At least Airwhale can manage the faction by himself until you get a more reliable computer.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Also, I got your email (twice, in fact)... Re: the map, I'm thinking it may just be easier for me to maintain it by hand, and I am willing to do that. At this point updating it by hand over the course of several months probably constitutes less work than the task of automating a map so large.




That's probably true. (Thanks, etc )



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> That's correct as far as I know, but if you increased your TL to 8 you'd automatically be increasing your PL's attack/defense by 2 (except for your militia units, which only gain a +1 modifier from technology ever).
> 
> So each turn you've basically got a choice of industrializing, increasing your cap/slightly improving your PL's power, or building armies.
> 
> ...




Correct. 

--

Monday or tuesday.


Remember:

I need you to send me an E-Mail where you tell me how you allocate your production and where you place your armies. Research, industrialization, armybuilding or -upgrading, infiltration, espionage and how many pls you put in reserve for counter-infiltration.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Diet Titans



You've made my day.



> 2) 0.001 is correct, (0,10x0.01). That's far too little, considering the modifiers. A Regular force with a slight advantage in technology would almost certainly wipe out the Epic force before the Epic force could do more than scratch the Regular. This calls for a revision...
> 
> New rule: If the modified roll to attack exceeds the other sides modified roll to defend with 3 points the damage inflicted is doubled, if the roll is exceeded with 5 points the damage is quadrupled, 7 points octupled, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm not as educated in statistics as I really should be, but I can run it through a computer program real quick. Give me some time.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 7, 2005)

*I'm a merchant and I'm okay...*

We have a surprise announcement to make.

The Triumvirate Rebellious would like to join the Treaty of Erinhei-Cinlu and the Treaty of Ekbir.

Hopefully, these two powers will hold each other in check and allow a peace to reign over the land.  By being in both, I hope to establish a favorable trading position mimicing that of my geographic position.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, with normal numbers, it doesn't appear that regular PL can even harm epic PL first off. They just can't roll that high. Your solution at least helps the problem of epic PL being, basically, useless for inflicting damage on an equivelent amount of lower PL, however, the regular PL (despite the massive damage it would inflict) can't "hit" epic PL.

Here is the ratio of the different damage multipliers that an epic PL would inflict on regular PL using that method. While those damage multipliers don't look bad, the battle between epic PL and regular PL leaves no chance for victory. The problem, perhaps, is the lack of a "critical hit" that a lower bonus unit should occationally inflict on a higher power. I'm not suggesting anything though, just presenting the information.

3/32 x2
7/32 x4
11/32 x8
9/32 x16
5/32 x32
1/32 x64

One thought I just now had was to apply the same rules in reverse. A 1 to 2 is 1x damage, a -1 to 0 is 1/2 damage, a -3 to -2 is 1/4 damage. This would make it such that a large force of regular PL (100 regular vs. 1 epic PL) would deal damage on each round, just not as much. Still, on a good roll (roll a 6 vs. epic rolling a 1 on the regular PL's attack round) it would deal -2 or 1/4 damage (2.5 PL damage, which is the equivelent of 250 regular PL. However, that's a 1/32 chance).

Actually that sounds good to me. Maybe that works. Let me present the probabilities:

3/32 = x1/4
7/32 = x1/8
11/32 = x1/16
9/32 = x1/32
5/32 x1/64
1/32 = x1/128


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, here's the crunch (using my numeric system above, where we also apply damage during a negative roll, just significantly less so).

On average, an Epic PL 1 vs. Regular PL 100
Each round, the Epic PL 1 will deal on average 1.53125 PL Damage
Each round, the Regular PL 100 will deal on average 0.8374023 PL Damage

Typically, 1 Epic PL inflicts 1.828571429 damage on 100 PL before it dies. Hrm...

10/32 times, at least 1 epic PL is destroyed.
If you reduce the damage one step (either by extending the x1 damage area one step below as well, or any equivelent variation) you change it to 3/32. At 3/32, the average damage an epic PL can expect to get is better (roughly x3), and it's more of a gamble ("I only have a 3/32 chance of losing my epic PL, so I can keep on trying and trying and hope to get lucky"). That sounds interesting and a bit more sensible (I have a good chance at hitting them once and then running, but little to no chance of defeating them in a prolonged assault).

In the end, I'm not sure and I'll wait for more opinions.


----------



## Xael (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a question: Do we start with tech level of 0 or 1? By the IC numbers, I suppose 0. The text in the rules post indicates about 1500's technology though, which is also the description of tech level 1.

 Also, I've spotted some values that I think are miscalculations in the IC levels (I'm not sure). For example, my demiplane that has 2,000,000 inhabitants is worth 100 IC, but Venus' Lower Khanate with the same amount of population if only worth 80 IC before the control modifier. I also think that my Vesve Forests' IC has a calculation error: total population of 2,687,000 * 5 / 100,000 * 0.75 = 100,7625 IC instead of the 82,5. I'm not sure.

 I'm not 100% sure that I understand the rules, so I'd appreciate if Serpenteye could, for example, post first-turn PL/PP/whatever spendings of an imaginary nation, and the effects of these. If that isn't too much of a trouble.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2005)

No miscalculations - some places are already more industrialized than others. The calculation is only pertinent to finding out a province's MAXIMUM IC. That is, you're figuring out the upper edge of what's possible given your technology and how many people you have available to man the factories and sweat shops. Then some factions have infiltration already going on, which further diminishes the IC available to be converted to PP from the ideal.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well, with normal numbers, it doesn't appear that regular PL can even harm epic PL first off. They just can't roll that high. Your solution at least helps the problem of epic PL being, basically, useless for inflicting damage on an equivelent amount of lower PL, however, the regular PL (despite the massive damage it would inflict) can't "hit" epic PL.
> 
> Here is the ratio of the different damage multipliers that an epic PL would inflict on regular PL using that method. While those damage multipliers don't look bad, the battle between epic PL and regular PL leaves no chance for victory. The problem, perhaps, is the lack of a "critical hit" that a lower bonus unit should occationally inflict on a higher power. I'm not suggesting anything though, just presenting the information.
> 
> ...






			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> OK, here's the crunch (using my numeric system above, where we also apply damage during a negative roll, just significantly less so).
> 
> On average, an Epic PL 1 vs. Regular PL 100
> Each round, the Epic PL 1 will deal on average 1.53125 PL Damage
> ...




Hrm, indeed. 

That unmodified Regulars are unable to harm unmodified Epics isn't really a problem. All factions have Epics and Elites that can harm other Epics and Regulars still serve a purpose for fighting Elites, Regulars and Militia and occupying territory. Factions that invest in technology will get most value out of their investment if they use regulars and Regulars will be able to harm Epics by using superior technology.

The damage-during-a-negative-roll-system doesn't work without further changes to the rules, since it renders Epics too vulnerable, but it doesn't seem necessary all things considered.




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I have a question: Do we start with tech level of 0 or 1? By the IC numbers, I suppose 0. The text in the rules post indicates about 1500's technology though, which is also the description of tech level 1.
> 
> Also, I've spotted some values that I think are miscalculations in the IC levels (I'm not sure). For example, my demiplane that has 2,000,000 inhabitants is worth 100 IC, but Venus' Lower Khanate with the same amount of population if only worth 80 IC before the control modifier. I also think that my Vesve Forests' IC has a calculation error: total population of 2,687,000 * 5 / 100,000 * 0.75 = 100,7625 IC instead of the 82,5. I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure that I understand the rules, so I'd apprecieta if Serpenteye could, for example, post first-turn PL/PP/whatever spendings of an imaginary nation, and the effects of these. If that isn't too much of a trouble.




You all begin with a tech-value of 1, equivalent to 1500. I have calculated your maximum IC, but subtracted a varying fraction from that amount when I determined the actual IC of the territory. You're not all operating at the same efficiency, but you can increase your IC by investing in industrialization. 
It's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## Xael (Jan 7, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You all begin with a tech-value of 1, equivalent to 1500. I have calculated your maximum IC, but subtracted a varying fraction from that amount when I determined the actual IC of the territory. You're not all operating at the same efficiency, but you can increase your IC by investing in industrialization.
> It's not a bug, it's a feature.




 Understood. I just figured out that it might show in the posts, but I quess that only the control percentage shows.  Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

> Hrm, indeed.
> 
> That unmodified Regulars are unable to harm unmodified Epics isn't really a problem. All factions have Epics and Elites that can harm other Epics and Regulars still serve a purpose for fighting Elites, Regulars and Militia and occupying territory. Factions that invest in technology will get most value out of their investment if they use regulars and Regulars will be able to harm Epics by using superior technology.
> 
> The damage-during-a-negative-roll-system doesn't work without further changes to the rules, since it renders Epics too vulnerable, but it doesn't seem necessary all things considered.




Yeah, hrm... Epic PL really only fights other Epic PL well, regular PL only really fights other regular PL well... Elite however, is moderately good against either. It's an interesting dichotomy I guess. One cannot truly conquer without enough of each.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 7, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I assume you have a phantom IC, limited by the cap from your Tech.




Unless I missed it, this question hasn't been answered definitively, and I'd like to know the answer. Of course, if it has been answered and I missed it, my bad.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2005)

Previous page, Serps answered that he was correct.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2005)

Are we to have our actions emailed to you by Monday, or should they be mailed after the start of the turn?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 7, 2005)

They should be @malied before the Turn 1. In Turn 1  Vecna blows us all up.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Yeah, hrm... Epic PL really only fights other Epic PL well, regular PL only really fights other regular PL well... Elite however, is moderately good against either. It's an interesting dichotomy I guess. One cannot truly conquer without enough of each.




That's what I was going for.  (I just hope it works.)



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Unless I missed it, this question hasn't been answered definitively, and I'd like to know the answer. Of course, if it has been answered and I missed it, my bad.




(Phantom IC?)
-Correct. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Are we to have our actions emailed to you by Monday, or should they be mailed after the start of the turn?




As soon as possible, no later than monday.

The sooner I have all your e-mails the sooner I can begin.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

The drow wish to welcome the Triumvirate Rebellious into the TEC Pact.
  The drow hope the Triumvirate Rebellious does not join that other alliance also, but it is up to them.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I have been out recently.

I'm going to try and send an e-mail to everyone before the day is up. We are considering joining both alliances, for we would like to see a peacefull Oerth, recognizing that your planet is the dominant power in the sphere.

I also wanted to remind people about our offer to loan our armys out, should the need arise.  Please e-mail me privately should you wish to contract our services.

We do not plan to involve ourselves heavly in Oerth politics, unless we have to.  Attempts to spy, attack, or otherwise harm us would obviously lead to a more intimate involvement. Attempts to drasticaly alter the way of life in the sphere would also involve us.

(Oh, and the PL look fine, but they do not look balanced... for example, Knight otu's power has more IC and PL then bugbears, with no disadvantage I can see.  This is fine if we accept that the power of different factions are not even.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't have the highest PL, though. I think the highest is abou 1600 total. As far as I understand, the higher the PL, the lower the control over your territories unless there are other disadvantages. Also, I guess I'm a bit of a target for many factions 
 I'm not counting on being safe in any way...


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry, I hope that did not come out as "everyone kill Knight Otu!"

Man, my PC in the game you are running is dead now, isn't he? =)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually, you never had a PC in the first place... Sam who? No, no one of that name ever travelled with you... 

 Nah, don't worry, I understand you only took me as an example.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome back, Airwhale.  

  -

  TO SERPENTEYE

  I have sent in my Template for Turn 1.
  Later in the IR, I will post it to the board to save it for IR Posterity.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is the updated roster of the TEC Pact, and the current TEC Charter (note that Infiltration is not mentioned in the charter)

  Anabstercorians' power of Rary/Greyhawk/The Bright Lands
  Bugbears' power of Greater Nyrond
  Edena_of_Neiths' power of the Queendom of Eclavdor (the Drow and Yuan-Ti)
  Guilt Puppys' power of the Scarlet Brotherhood
  Knight Otus' power of Greater Aerdi
  Melkors' power of the Vampires/Ivid/Sahuagin
  Nac Mac Feegles' power of the Iron League/Ulek League/Isle of the Phoenix.
  Paxus' power of the Wolf God and his people.
  Rikandurs' power of Iuz and the Empire of Iuz.
  Sollirs' power of the Empire of Lynn.
  Uveneleis' power of the Tempest of Hell and the Tharquish Empire.
  Venus' power of Orcreich/Greater Khanate/Lesser Khanate.

  -

  The Charter of the TEC Pact (this is the original charter)

  1:  An attack upon one member of the TEC Pact is an attack on all the members of the TEC Pact.

  2:  All members of the TEC Pact are required to meet any single attack with an equivalent counterattack:  If one TEC Pact member is attacked by 10,000 warriors, then all the TEC Pact members must attack the attacker with 10,000 warriors.  
  If any individual TEC Pact power has no way to issue a counterattack to help out as the TEC Pact requires, it had better have a good reason why it could not meet its' obligations.

  3:  If an attack is made directly upon any of the leaders ((Player Characters)) of the TEC Pact powers, all the TEC Pact members must immediately send as much force as is required to protect those leaders and drive off the attackers.  In addition, all leaders and their following (significant NPCs) have guaranteed protection in each others' safeholds and territories.

  4:  TEC Pact powers must use their magic and/or psionics to ensure their individual power and it's leaders immediately knows if another TEC Pact leader is under attack, so they can immediately send help to save that leader.

  5:  If a TEC Pact member commits treason by attacking another TEC Pact member with Armies, or allies with Vecna, or otherwise does something obviously treasonous, the penalty for said treason is the destruction of that power, the burning of its' lands, and the massacre of its' people.  This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.

  -

  TEC Pact Addendum:

  3 or 4 of the TEC Pact members have Opt-Out Clauses.  They required these Opt Out Clauses as prerequisites to joining the Pact.
  If they Opt out of the Pact, that is not considered a hostile act.  They do lose all rights and protections of the Pact immediately, though.

  An IC Summit is to be held ((on Turn 1)) to work out further addendum and strategem of the TEC Pact and its' members.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I don't have the highest PL, though. I think the highest is abou 1600 total. As far as I understand, the higher the PL, the lower the control over your territories unless there are other disadvantages. Also, I guess I'm a bit of a target for many factions
> I'm not counting on being safe in any way...




Highest PL is me with 1700. However, WR, I believe, is the strongest power going into turn one. What I mean by that, is the sum of his IC and his power-levels is very very high. He is, however, using almost entirely regular PL. There are numerous other powers with other advantages and disadvantages. I believe Devilish is the 2nd most powerful potential epic PL holder involved in this game.

Obviously, I took a lot of time to number crunch for myself. I'll be in the #ir channel if you want any of that info.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

About the template...

Remember that you have to specify which territories you industrialize or infiltrate.
It's also important to note that you can not assign additional PLs to your PC. I'll increase their PL when appropriate.

--
Edena, I didn't get your e-mail.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye! I have claimed Sword of Kas in the previous thread, and you didn`t react. I haven`t claimed any other artifact, Kas was vampire like Gallador, and it can provide link to Vecna- all good reasons I think.

Also, I don`t think it is realistic for 1 character between 16th and 20th level to be equivalent of 1 Epic Pl. Factions like mine`s, Acererak`s  or Creamsteak`s likely have more than a handful 16th-18th level characters, 16th level liches or Vampires aren`t that rare. So I suggest either:

-1 Epic Pl is worth around 10 or 5 characters of 16th-20th level
-or only true epic characters or artifacts contribute to Epic Pl. So 1 Elite Pl might be 500 6th level veterans as well as only one wizard that can cast 9th level spells (or this wizard may be worth even 3 Elite Pl, which is still much less than one Epic).

Note that those minor changes don`t affect mechanics at all, but in my opinion makes the amount of Epic Pl`s you assigned more realistic.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

I am confused about two things:

Can I demobilize any of my starting 200 regular armies Pl in order to increase my starting IC?

Also, if I increase both the infrastructure and research technology,  should I count my maximum IC capacity as it would be in turn 2 when I have higher tech level, or I can`t invest more IC than to raise it to my actual limit?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 8, 2005)

If I recall correctly:


			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Can I demobilize any of my starting 200 regular armies Pl in order to increase my starting IC?



 No, you only get 200 pp that can be used normally.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Also, if I increase both the infrastructure and research technology, should I count my maximum IC capacity as it would be in turn 2 when I have higher tech level, or I can`t invest more IC than to raise it to my actual limit?



 I think you can invest more into IC, but it won't do any good until the TL has risen.

 Tie-in q: For infiltration/counter, do you use the IC value at start, or the increased?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

Devilish!

[sblock]Gallador sends a sending to Acererak( OOC: As you remember Princess Lanfear visited your PC, but you didn`t respond to my post from long ago)

IC; "Greetings, Mighty One, my agents report that you are the power behind Solistarim! So you have decided to finally take a more active role in the events of this world! Now that Gods abandomed their followers, the time has come to show mortals their rightful place, as our servants, too long have they persecuted the Undeath, our Children, true heirs of Oerth! For now I recommend joining the TEC Pact. 
But do you still seek the Apotheosis? If it trully means you attempting authority over all Undeath, I would have to oppose you, I would deeply regret that!" 

OOC Note: Have you seen the Hellsing anime by chance? Gallador looks like Alucard, though he preferes black armor and crimson robes as clothes.[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

Question:

Do you develop Tech and IC and armys before,during, or after combat?

I.e.: If I attack anyone who spends pp to increase IC, and I take their land, do I get the land with the higher IC? If not, is the pp spent?

If I raise my technology the same turn in which I attack, do I get the attack bonus?

Can I attack with armys just formed or upgraded this turn?

Can I sack Epic armys for magic research that were upgraded this turn?

Can I build Tech level 4 and build up to the equivelent IC in the same turn?

Would Inf/spy costs be payed before or after the IC has been upped?

Also, would someone mind reposting the rules on making non-demonic/poluting technology? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 8, 2005)

*Airwhale*



> Technology is complicated, but in the IR it?s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. You need to spend 50 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology, if you use technology given to you from the devils. If you choose to use technology from another source it will cost an additional 10 ppts and if you wish your technology to be environmentally clean it will cost you another 10 points. The maximum cost of advancing one step in the technological arms race is therefore 70.



 ///


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

Do we know why the devils gave it to us?  Is there any reason to distrust it?


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 8, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Do we know why the devils gave it to us?  Is there any reason to distrust it?



Serpenteye hasn't given any details as to how or why the diabolic technology gets to Oreth, whether it was intentional or not and what price may be attached to it.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmm.

Could we develop demonic, poluting tech, and then convert it to non-poluting,non-demonic tech should the need arise?

Edit:

Look at the following. Something does not add up in Radiants pls

RADIANT


PC: Sanakan, 58th First Claw of the Sikari.
Other characters: Blackwing, Snowfox, Ratcatcher, Scarface, Darkness, Slayer
Artifacts: unknown yet


POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 999 IC x 0,25 = 249,75 IC
The Claw Mercenary Company of the Sikari: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR: 249,75 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 50 (50 points)
Elite PL: 65 (650 points)
Epic PL: 3 (not including PC) (300 points)
Sanakan: 1 epPL (100 points)

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1550 rPL (not 1200 points)


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

What server is the irc channel hosted on?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye, out of interest what purpose does the non-military Epic PL of Artifacts I possess serve ? Are they only good to burn in the magical arms race  (Since In Character there's no way Morwel would destroy them except in the most desperate measure do they have some other purpose) ?


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 8, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> What server is the irc channel hosted on?



chat.psionics.net::6660-6669


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 8, 2005)

Airwhale the chat channel , #IR , is on irc.psionics.net (or its down as psionics.net on most IRC clients).


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

Oooh, server won't let me on... says my adress matches that of known spambots!

I can get onto afternet fine though.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 8, 2005)

Her Illustrious Majesty Xin Hope sends this message to all other powers that are not Lawful Evil  in outlook.

"We of the Miranda alliance would like to propose the Miranda pact all nations and people who have recieved this missive, our proposal is simple and shall not be unneccessarilly complicated. Signee's to the Miranda pact will initiate no agressive action against any other signee, and will not infiltrate any other signee beyond the level of 5%.  Those who sign the pact are expected to enforce its terms but no formal wording will be set down, we believe such wording is merely likely to cause loopholes. All signees will be given an optout at the end of every Turn, we of Miranda understand that sometimes things change. "


Edena
[sblock]
I'm willing to sign onto the TEC pact under the condition of the opt-out condition, and the condition that no religions commit either murder, kidnap or torture or in any other way harm the peoples of the Miranda alliance within its boundaries. They may commit rituals that do not require people other than themselves within the lands (and may invite other to participate as long as no harm comes to these others) and as long as the land of Miranda is in no way permanently desecrated or unhallowed, likewise the summoning of demons, devils or yugoloths beyond the time required for this ceremonies is likewise unacceptable. If these conditions are acceptable the drow will be allowed within our lands. They will however be watched, you cannot expect millenia of distrust to evaporate overnight.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 8, 2005)

What name and addresses are you using to sign on Airwhale ? I can probably clear up the issue. (chances are your name has more than two non-alphanumeric characters which the server won't allow).


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 8, 2005)

This post is purely OOC knowledge. (by the BoED not even dieties can enter Morwel's court without permission, no game effect but neccessary for this post if the gods have not yet departed)  [if this is not possible then this does not happen until the gods depart.) 


In her court of stars and warded beyond even the watchful eyes and ears of divinity  Morwel sits on her throne, with her consorts Faerinaal and Gwynharwyf at her side. Her eyes are open and alert, her consorts in similar poses, however the true activity is carried out between minds, carried on the wings of magic.

Morwel
_The gods are distant and unreliable, we have served them for millenia and yet now they abandon their own, and we are sent as their token offering. Perhaps it is time we took a more active role in mortal affairs, my loves, with the sealing coming the Veil will be broken. Perhaps the people are better of without their gods, free to run their own lives. _

Gwynharwyf
_ Lover, are you suggesting what I believe you are ? _

Morwel
_Indeed, with the gods gone perhaps we can gather the power of their worshippers here to us. We could make use of the divine energy of faith, and elevate ourselves, to true divinity, we could give the aid they expect of their gods, without meddling as the gods have, and it seems to have served no great purpose. A great evil still comes, and many of the gods work only to support evil, and yet many of the other gods tolerate and even work in alliance with these gods of evil. _

Faerinaal
_Dearest, are you sure this is the wisest course of action ?   _

Morwel sits silent for a few moments before her mouth curves into a smile and her eyes open, and for the shortest of seconds, her visage becomes terrifying so suffused in conflict between passion and honour, is it.

_Perhaps it is not, but while the gods are gone, the people of Miranda require aid, and with the faith being channeled here instead of to the silent gods, we can give the aid they need. _

Gwynharwyf
_Then that is what must be done. _

Faerinaal
_Indeed. We do our best following our instincts, and so now we trust yours.  _


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> ...
> 
> (Oh, and the PL look fine, but they do not look balanced... for example, Knight otu's power has more IC and PL then bugbears, with no disadvantage I can see.  This is fine if we accept that the power of different factions are not even.)




Hi,

Indeed, the power of different factions is not intended to be even. 




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye! I have claimed Sword of Kas in the previous thread, and you didn`t react. I haven`t claimed any other artifact, Kas was vampire like Gallador, and it can provide link to Vecna- all good reasons I think.
> 
> Also, I don`t think it is realistic for 1 character between 16th and 20th level to be equivalent of 1 Epic Pl. Factions like mine`s, Acererak`s  or Creamsteak`s likely have more than a handful 16th-18th level characters, 16th level liches or Vampires aren`t that rare. So I suggest either:
> 
> ...




1) The sword of Kas is yours, PLs adjusted accordingly.

2) High level characters are fairly rare in Greyhawk, and high CR monsters aren't that common. I know the Solistarim are supposed to have thousands of elite characters and monsters and that the Undersark is full of nasties, but it's impossible to balance it with the pathetic official numbers for the surface realms.
 Greyhawk isn't made for strategic gaming, it's made for a party of adventurers to fight their way trough it, fighting against immobile monsters who wait for them in 10x10 foot rooms and have no other purpose than dying. It's made for villains who'll make dire plans, but always have them foiled at the very last minute. It doesn't take into account that it should be impossible for the official rabble of humanity to survive in a world crawling with monsters who are their superiors in every aspect. It doesn't take spawning undead, like vampires, bodaks, or wraiths into account, or the world would be a dead orb inhabited only by the twisted spirits of the once living. 
If I increase the amount of indivuduals represented by an Epic PL I'll have to drastically lower the epic PLs of most surface-factions and re-balance the PL of all factions. Since I have started to recieve templates it's too late to make changes on that scale, if it's even possible.
Instead; Think of Epic individuals as extraordinary individuals, not so much limited by their ecl as a more intangible quality of greatness. The best of the best, not your run of the mill Illithid, Titan, Vampire or Dragon... Also, remember that there are plenty of fell creatures outside the control of any faction. There are vampires who have no loyalty to Gallador and Illithids who want nothing to do with Yugtholton (sp?). 

Ah... sorry for rambling. All gaming requires the suspension of disbelief, the 5th IR is no exception.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> I am confused about two things:
> 
> Can I demobilize any of my starting 200 regular armies Pl in order to increase my starting IC?
> 
> Also, if I increase both the infrastructure and research technology,  should I count my maximum IC capacity as it would be in turn 2 when I have higher tech level, or I can`t invest more IC than to raise it to my actual limit?





1) You can demobilize them to increase the ppts you can spend in the template. Those ppts can be invested in a number of ways, as normal.

2) There are no limits, besides your amount of ppts, to how much you can invest in anything. All your investments take a turn to realise and you gain the benefit of both tech-increase and industrialization at the same time.
If you're planning on increasing your IC substantially you wuld be well served by both industrializing and upgrading your technology, that way you can make the most immediate profit from your investments.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Tie-in q: For infiltration/counter, do you use the IC value at start, or the increased?




You use the IC value at the start of every Turn.




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> 1) Do you develop Tech and IC and armys before,during, or after combat?
> 
> ...




1) Development takes place during the turn, all investments get their return the following turn. With the exception of raising armies; you get them the same turn as your template and can use them immediately. Combat can take place at any time during the turn. 

2) No, you only get the benefit of technology the next turn of the game.

3) Yes, that's an exeption to the general rule that things takes time.

4) Yes, armies are upgraded or created instantaneously, but only one step at a time. (You can't upgrade regulars to elites to epics in the same turn.) Magical research still takes a turn.

5) Yes, and if you've reached your maximum usable IC that's probably a smart thing to do. 

6) Before.


*Note to self, add these clarifications to the rules-post.




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Do we know why the devils gave it to us?  Is there any reason to distrust it?




No, and not really (as far as you know).

The chronology of the IR has been a bit turned around...   The devils haven't actually arrived yet, though they will do so at the very beginning of the Turn (and you can therefore begin use their technology in your templates), nor has the Sphere closed and the Gods are still around (though they're distracted enough to ignore events on Oerth and pay no attention to most prayers). 
The Devils will explain what they're about as soon as the game starts (any you're free to change your policies with regards to Diabolic technology during the turn (an exception made necessary by RP)).



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> Could we develop demonic, poluting tech, and then convert it to non-poluting,non-demonic tech should the need arise?
> 
> ...




Thanks . I made the list by copy-pasting and must have forgotten to change the numbers in the last line.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, out of interest what purpose does the non-military Epic PL of Artifacts I possess serve ? Are they only good to burn in the magical arms race  (Since In Character there's no way Morwel would destroy them except in the most desperate measure do they have some other purpose) ?




I figured you can't whack people over the head with a fountain . 

Seriously, all artifacts have a value beyond their stated epPLs. Artifacts that have no direct martial usefulness have a greater peaceful use. Morwel's court, for example, is an expellent safe-house (even Vecna would have great difficulties getting in there, and would probably fail at his current power). The fountain might have illusionary or purifying qualities.


----

I have made some minor changes to some of your Epic PLs. Take a look in my post on pg 2.


----

I have recieved the templates of Anabstercorian, Creamsteak, Kalanyr, Rikandur and Bugbear. If someone else has sent their template to me it hasn't arrived, in that case please try again.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

Missed a question:

Could we develop demonic, poluting tech, and then convert it to non-poluting,non-demonic tech should the need arise?

Also, private for Serpanteye
[sblock]
I was talking with William ronnaled last night who was encouraging me to take either Johydee and her mask or Keoghtom as a hero dieaty Johydee could have found herself on Ginsel a long time ago, and found herself in a position several years ago to stop the warring by taking on the guse of one of their leaders.  Unfortionatly, she was in this guise so long, she forgot who she was!

Let me know what you think.  If you like it, I think Johydee. Hero-God of Deception, Espionage, Protection and her mask would be a good addition to our faction. Likewise, Keoghtom, Hero-God of Secret Pursuits, Natural Alchemy, Extraplanar Exploration would be a good fit, and he could have gotten involved for more obvious reasons... He lives in outerspace, and wants his home to be resonably peacefull
[/sblock]

thanks for the clarafication!


----------



## James Heard (Jan 8, 2005)

Whats our "template", what's it supposed to look like, and what should it have in there and what _can_ it have in there (and by that I mean what should go elsewhere)?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Missed a question:
> 
> Could we develop demonic, poluting tech, and then convert it to non-poluting,non-demonic tech should the need arise?




Yes, should the need arise, but the cost will probably be slightly greater than researching goodlier technology in the first place (though the benefit of a faster initial climb in the tech-race might be worth it). 
However, diabolic (and dirty) technology is compatible with its counterparts. It is possible to have for exaple the first 5 levels diabolic dirty and the next 5 levels untainted and clean. It will all be weighed together.
Naturally, celestials and other paragons of Good will tend to have reservations about factions that use diabolic technology and druids and dryads will dislike polluters. Wether such dislike turns to violence depends on all kinds of factors...




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Also, private for Serpanteye
> [sblock]
> I was talking with William ronnaled last night who was encouraging me to take either Johydee and her mask or Keoghtom as a hero dieaty Johydee could have found herself on Ginsel a long time ago, and found herself in a position several years ago to stop the warring by taking on the guse of one of their leaders.  Unfortionatly, she was in this guise so long, she forgot who she was!
> 
> ...




Granted. You can pick one of them as your PC, and Zelda can have the other (if she wants). Artifact included.

Hmm, that's another Keo:2+Johy:2+Mask:1 = 5 Epic PLs for your faction, minus 3 Epic PLs from the list. You'd end up with an equivalent PL of 1380 rPL.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Whats our "template", what's it supposed to look like, and what should it have in there and what _can_ it have in there (and by that I mean what should go elsewhere)?




It's just another word for the e-mail I need you to send me where you allocate your power and production. We called it a "template" in the 3rd IR, so I keep thinking of it that way. Perhaps I should make it a Template in fact..:


*Template for power-allocation*

Industry/Technology:
PP spent to Improve technology: (Diabolic/Non-Diabolic + Polluting/Clean) from (#) to (#) 

Territory #1, #PP spent to increase IC from (#) to (#)
#2, ...
#3, 
etc.

Sum:

Military:
# rPL demobilize to create # PP.
# PP to create # regular units.
# PP to create # elite units.
# rPL to upgrade # regular units to elite units.
etc.

Sum:

Magic:
# Epic PLs to advance from (#) to (#) in the Magic arms race.

Espionage/Infiltration:
# rPL or # ppts to detect/place spies in territory x.
# rPL or # ppts spent to increase influence in territory x.
# rPL kept in reserve for Counter-Infiltration.

etc.

Sum:

PLs remaining:
.
.
.

Garisons: 
.
.
.
.

Special projects, plots and plans:
.
.
.


---

This is just an example and need not be followed slavishly. I appreciate if you include as many of the "from (#) to (#)" and summations as possible, it makes my job easier .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

(Eclavdra speaks, but this time her tone is one of, literally, stupified amazement)

  We ... we ... wish to ... wish to ... welcome ... the ... Elves ... of Miranda and ... Elvanian Forest and ... the Mare Mysticum and ... Gigantea and Hyperboria into ... the TEC ... Pact.

  (Eclavdra sends a force of drow - under the HEAVIEST GEAS THE DROW CAN LAY ON THEM TO OBEY ELVEN LAW AND RESPECT THE ELVES - to the Realms of Miranda, Marchwards, Elvanian Forest, Gigantea, and Hyperboria.)

  (The drow invite ... somehow Eclavdra forces them to invite ... the elves to send a delegation to Erelhi-Cinlu, who Eclavdra swears upon Lolths' name will be protected and respected by the drow.)

  (And it seems that, Eclavdra is stunned ... very badly shaken ... this was not expected ... this wasn't even possible ... but the Elves ... they AGREED to the TEC Pact ... the AGREED to a truce with the Drow ...)

  -

  Kalanyrs' power (The Elves of Miranda/Marchwards/Elvanian Forest/Mare Mysticum Coast, Gigantea, Hyperboria) is now in the TEC Pact.

  The Drow, not being Lawful Evil (they are Chaotic Evil, remember) wish to sign the Miranda Pact.
  Well, ok, they DON'T wish to sign it, but Eclavdra DOES wish to sign it, and Eclavdra isn't taking crap from her own people about this.  Anyone that doesn't like it, had better keep their mouths shut, says Eclavdra, to her own people.

  A revolt begins against Eclavdra over the Elves being invited into the TEC Pact, and the drow signing the Pact of Miranda (if the elves allow it.)
  Heavy fighting breaks out in a number of drow cities.  Insurrection spreads to many others.
  Eclavdra moves to crush the revolt with speed and ruthlessness.  (I'll have to spend considerable extra PL to maintain control.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The Drow, not being Lawful Evil (they are Chaotic Evil, remember) wish to sign the Miranda Pact.
> Well, ok, they DON'T wish to sign it, but Eclavdra DOES wish to sign it, and Eclavdra isn't taking crap from her own people about this.  Anyone that doesn't like it, had better keep their mouths shut, says Eclavdra, to her own people.
> 
> A revolt begins against Eclavdra over the Elves being invited into the TEC Pact, and the drow signing the Pact of Miranda (if the elves allow it.)
> ...




Ok .

The consequences will be seen on turn 1.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 8, 2005)

An Announcement from the Royal Palace:

As part of the Alliance between Greater Nyrond and the Orcreich, the Orcreich has secured permission to build a Military base in Almor. An area five miles square has been leased to the Orcreich for a period of fifty years, with the option to renew when the lease is up. The exact details of the agreement have not been released to the public. Construction is expected to begin soon.

Almor has a history of violent humanoid uprisings since it was sacked by Aerdi in the Greyhawk War. King Rhynnon has been quoted saying "The presence of the Orcreich in Almor will be a stabilizing influence on the region. It is my hope that the orc tribes of Almor will see what the Orcreich has accomplished by working with other races rather than eating them. And if not, I am certain that King Scarseer's troops will put an end to the uprisings in the region one way or another."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

Since the e-mail is not working, I am posting my Turn 1 Template to the boards.
  This is super secret stuff, meant only for Serpenteye to read.
  I appreciate others will read it anyways:  remember that winning is not my primary goal, but rather enjoying the game in progress.

  TO SERPENTEYE:   EDENA_OF_NEITHS' TURN 1 TEMPLATE (PRIVATE)

  [sblock]

  This is Terry (Edena_of_Neith) and this will be my Template for Turn 1.  This is based on my understanding of the rules, which is not perfect at all, but I'll do my best.

  POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Total Drow: 1,500,000 = 80 IC x 0.75 = 60 IC
Total Servitor Races: 4,000,000 = 200 IC x 0.95 = 190 IC
Undead: 100,000 = 4 IC x 0.95 = 3,8 IC
Unseelie: 100,000 = 3 IC x 0.50 = 1,5 IC
Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 7 IC x 0.75 = 5,25 IC
Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC x 1.00 = 100 IC
The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 = 4 IC x 1,00 = 4 IC

  TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

PL:

Regular PL: 350
Elite PL: 50
Epic PL: 2 (not including PC)
Eclavdra: 2 epPL
The Regalia of Lordly Might: 1 epPL

TOTAL VALUE OF PL: 1350 rPL


  I am simplifying my power.  I will be combining the drow, the servitors of the drow, the undead with the drow, and the Yuan-Ti empire, into one province.  Currently, they are all different provinces.
  I am conceding the unseelie, who I only have 50% control over.  They are now no longer a part of my power.
  I am also conceding Geoff.  The drow are abandoning it, and the giants are on their own.  Perhaps Paxus will claim them.  Or Eluvan will retake Geoff.
  The Ice Elves of the Adri remain the only separate province outside my main province of the drow/servitors of the drow/undead/Yuan-Ti.

  How am I doing this?

  -  Eclavdra goes to war to establish control over the drow.  (I'm spending the requisite 20 PL, 1/4 of the 80 PL the drow are worth, to increase my control from 75% to 95% over the drow.)  All 50 Elite Armies will aid Eclavdra in this task.  Large losses are acceptable so long as control is established:  Eclavdra MUST have control to do what she intends with the drow.
  -  Once this is done, Eclavdra is purging the servitor races of those disloyal (I'm spending the requisite 20 PL, 1/10th of the 200 PL the servitor races are worth, to increase my control from 95% to 100% over the servitor races.)
  -  Eclavdra is likewise purging the undead, and more firmly asserting her control over them (I'm spending the requisite 0.4 PL, 1/10th of the 4 PL the undead are worth, to increase my control from 95% to 100% over the servitor races.)

  -  Eclavdra is then evacuating 99 of the 100 drow cities, leaving only a token force in the Vault of the Drow to maintain diplomatic relations with the TEC Pact members and other nations.
  The drow, the servitor races, and the undead are all taken through Gates to the one drow city directly under the capital of the Yuan-Ti Empire.

  Because that city cannot accommodate the incoming population, Eclavdra spreads them out through the adjoining Underdark, for 3 miles in all directions (a 27 cubic mile area) in caves and caverns preselected (Eclavdra has the maps of that area from the local drow.)
  The Elite Armies under Eclavdras' control maintain control over the encampments the drow set up.
  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti Empire sends a great force of yuan-ti Below to aid in keeping order, answering directly to Eclavdra, and to help in the building to come.

  Food is supplied through rothe and the Troll Regeneration spell.  Rothe have this spell cast upon them, which deadens all pain among other things, then meat is carved out of them again and again until a mountain of meat sits to one side.
  The drow will become meat eaters for the time being.  The yuan-ti bring supplemental food as possible, but meat is the main staple.  
  Milk, from the rothe, is also a main staple of the diet.

  Water is obtained from the Underdark rivers.

  Fresh air is obtained through the massive use of Spelljamming spells meant to provide atmospheres for large ships, copied by the drow and not used much until now.  Now, the drow use these spells as many times as needed to bring in fresh air (normally, there should be enough fresh air in the Underdark as it is, but Eclavdra is taking no chances.)

  Around the 27 cubic mile area the drow are occupied, the Underdark niches, crevaces, cracks, tunnels, caves, and caverns are all collapsed for miles in all directions, then sealed with spells, to make physical access to the area impossible except from above.
  Great passages will be created to link the drow with the yuan-ti capital city above, so that the drow city to be and the yuan-ti city are one.

  Eclavdra names the city to be the Great City.

  The entire rest of my allocation will be PP for industrialization.  This is put into infrastructural building as a MASSIVE construction project gets underway.
  Fully 257.75 PP is put into this project (the entirety of the rest of my IC converted into PP)
  The drow begin the construction of a 27 cubic mile city, large enough to comfortably house 1.5 million drow, 4 million servitors, and several hundred thousand transplanted yuan-ti.  And most of the space will still be rock afterwards, as 27 cubic miles is a fair amount of space.

  Eclavdra motivations the drow with an ultimate threat, which is all too real and truthful:

  The disappearance of Lolth is a Test.
  When Lolth returns - and Lolth WILL return - she will witness the results of her Test.
  If the drow are destroyed, they have failed Lolth's Test.
  If the drow have survived, they have passed Lolths' Test.
  The penalty for failing Lolths' Test is the penalty granted for failing any of Lolths' Tests:  eternal damnation.  Failure means all the drow will burn forever in the deepest pits of the Abyss.
  Conversely, success means the drow upon their death (and nearly all drow die violent deaths) will sit at Lolths' side in the paradise of her creation, for all eternity.
  There is no escape from Lolths' Test.
  There is no escape, period.
  Even if a drow could teleport across the Multiverse, she would still die eventually - even if she lived a million years she would die eventually - and her spirit would go before Lolth for judgement.  And Lolth never forgets or forgives failure.

  So, Eclavdra states ... if the drow do not do her will, and they perish as a result, not only will they die at the hands of their enemies, but their spirits will burn for all eternity.
  If they obey her, and they survive, they have paradise to look forward to.

  Eclavdra uses the Regalia of Lordly Might to make her words more convincing and hard hitting (as if she needed that, for what she is saying is all too true)
  Eclavdra also uses the Regalia of Lordly Might to grant herself the aura of a Goddess, to give herself stature beyond mortal kind, to enhance herself until her mere presence is overwhelming (think of Galadriel in FOTR, but in this case imagine if she had taken the One Ring.)
  Eclavdra works 18 hours out of the 24, tirelessly and endlessly supervising the project, asserting and maintaing control, battling traitors and renegades, drawing up blueprints for the Great City, overseeing the movement of refugees, resettling the drow, seeing the Underdark is closed off, and everything else.

  Eclavdra pushes herself beyond the ends of endurance.   She has good reason to.  What she is telling the drow is true, and it is incredibly more true for HER.  If Eclavdra fails, damnation is her lot.  If she succeeds, paradise is the result.  Lolth does not know forgiveness for failure, and she never forgets it.  This is a motivator for Eclavdra beyond any other motivator, beyond the motivation of the greatest torture. 

  So even as the drow are pushed to work hard, and all their servitors and the yuan-ti are pushed to work hard, they see their leader working endlessly, fighting endlessly, pushing endlessly, as if the very whips of Lolth were behind her ... for they are.

  The Great City, along with the Empire of the Yuan-Ti above, will be a SINGLE province, and ALL it's people will become one, for IC, PL, PP, and Tech Level purposes.  Only the Ice Elves of the Adri remain apart.  All other areas, including 98 of the drow cities, are abandoned (the Vault of the Drow, as previously mentioned, retains a small contingent of drow.)

  If Eclavdra fails and retains only 75% control over the drow, she brings the 75% who are loyal with her to the Great City under construction, and abandons the remaining 25% to their fate.  They are no longer a part of my power.
  If Eclavdra succeeds and gains 95% control over the drow, she leaves the remaining 5% behind if they will not go voluntarily, abandoning them to their fate.  They are no longer a part of my power.
  If the subversion of the drow means a slight subversion of the yuan-ti occurs when the drow and yuan-ti are merged, so be it.  They are still becoming one province, as it were, even if it costs me IC.

  The drow use every spell in the book in the construction.  Anything and everything that could excavate rock, is being used to excavate rock.  Any 3rd edition spells that apply are used.  In 2nd Edition, spells like Frostball (followed by smashing the frozen rock), Dig, Rock to Mud (very useful here), Disintegrate, Prismatic Spray (dissolving rock), Meteor Swarm, Ice Swarm, Black Blade of Disaster (to cut rock apart with ease), Sphere of Ultimate Annihilation (nothing mines better than a Sphere of Annihilation under someones' control), and any other spells that apply.
  The drow conjure mighty monsters, like purple worms, to smash and excavate their way through the rock.  Umber hulks are also conjured and controlled.  The famous landsharks are used if the drow can get them (what was their actual name?)  Undead freeze the rock with their touch, then it is shattered with mighty blows from hammers.

  The drow use Walls of Force (and Permanency) to shore up ceilings, until more permanent and reliable ways can be found to ensure the stability of newly created caverns.

  The drow placed around the one drow city, working in outlying caves and caverns, use those caves and caverns as a start for their own cities, to merge with the one city later, to form the Great City.  All of this is drawn up in schematics, then the drow and their servitors are put to work.

  The drow brought everything they could with them, through the Gates and Teleportation Circles temporarily opened to allow them to come here.
  They brought their rothe and their spades.
  They brought their tools.  Their weapons.  Their armor.  Their famous sleep poison.
  They brought their spellbooks, their lorebooks, their history books, all their books, all the knowledge of the drow, to be used in the construction of the Great City, to be used for the new drow culture.
  They brought their personal items, their furniture, their tapestries, everything that made home home.  Eclavdra understood all too well that this was necessary, if she was to have a working people and not total disintegration (after all, think about moving away from home and having absolutely nothing from home with you.  Even the drow are subject to homesickness.)
  They brought all their unholy symbols, the dark paraphenelia, the altars, the sacrificial bowls, even the statues of Lolth.

  Obviously, the Great City cannot be constructed on Turn 1.  It will take years to build.
  However, it will go faster since I am throwing nearly all my PP into it.
  The drow collapse the surrounding Underdark first, so that Militia and Regular Armies can only attack from above (and must go through the yuan-ti above first.)
  The drow Elite Armies are ever on the watch for enemy Elite Armies teleporting in and trying to wreak havoc.
  The drow Epic Armies are ever with Eclavdra, and Eclavdra is always expecting attack, and always ready for it.

  240 of the 350 Regular Armies under the control of my power are disbanded, and put to work on the Great City.
  Of the remainder, 50 Regular Armies are guarding the borders of the Yuan-Ti Empire, and 50 more are guarding the Yuan-ti capital, directly above the Great City under construction.
  The remaining 10 Regular Armies are armies of the Ice Elves of the Adri.

  Allocation:

  20 PL to increase control of the drow from 75% to 95%.  (1/4 of 80 PL.)
  20 PL to increase control of the servitor races from 95% to 100%. (1/10th of 200 PL.)
  0.4 PL to increase control of the undead from 95% to 100% (1/10th of 4 PL.)

  A special 20 PL over and above the numbers above, to maintain control over the drow due to the uproar over the elves signing the TEC Pact, and the drow signing the Treaty of Miranda (if the elves allow it.)

  10 PL spent to detect 10 enemy spies (And, Eclavdra will most certainly find out who sent them.)

  A special 36.4 PL spent to beat off one attempt at subversion of my entire power.  (36 is 1/10th of 364.55)

  Eclavdra appreciates that multiple subversion attempts are possible, but right now there is only PL for one attempt at countering such attempts.  (If another power attempts subversion, Eclavdra is going to go to war if it doesn't stop.  Hopefully the TEC Pact will aid her as per its' charter.)

  That's 106.8 PL, converted from my 364.55 IC.  
  That leaves 257.75 IC to convert.
  Also, 240 Regular Armies are disbanded, giving me another 240 IC to convert.

  My power spends all 257.75 regular IC still available on Industrialization (mostly on starting construction of the Great City)  I only have two provinces left:  The Great City / Empire of the Yuan-Ti and the Ice Elves of the Adri.  The industrialization is entirely in the Great City / Empire of the Yuan-Ti.
  Combine the populations of the drow / servitor races / undead / Yuan-Ti empire into one population.  Discard the unseelie, anything in Geoff, anything left behind in the 98 drow cities abandoned (the few in Erelhi-Cinlu are only in the hundreds), and anything else except the Ice Elves of the Adri.

  Thus, this increases the Actual IC of the Great City / Yuan-Ti province only.  Which is my intent.
  For all intents and purposes, I have only one province.  The Ice Elves of the Adri are a small aside in addition.

  257.75 PP spent should increase my Actual IC of the Great City (I will call it the Great City for shortness, and not the Great City / Yuan-Ti Empire province) by 128.88 IC for Turn 2.  This adds to the drow/servitor races/undead/Yuan-Ti Empire, which all merge into one province (the Great City) on Turn 2.
  Any losses due to subversion will affect the entire province.  Eclavdra is doing her best to prevent such subversion.

  Now, I have another 240 IC from the disbanded Regular Armies.
  All of that is going to advancing my power 4 Tech Levels in the Technological Arms Race.
  Eclavdra will not use the blueprints bequeathed by the devils.  Lolth is a demon, and the demons are the eternal enemies of the devils:  consorting with the devils by using their blueprints is treason to Lolth.
  Thus, my power must spend 60 PP per Tech Level rank, and not 50.
  Thus, at the beginning of Turn 2, I will have the population of the drow/servitor races/undead/Yuan-Ti Empire x 10 (Tech Level 5 + 5) / 100,000 as my Potential IC value.  Or, the Great City population x 10 / 100,000, to simplify.

  The 4 ranks will give my 50 Elite Armies + 1 to Attack, and + 1 to Defend.
  Hopefully, the Great City under construction will have the + 2 to Defend for heavily defendable areas:  when it is completed, hopefully it will have the + 5 for extremely defendable areas (obviously, though, it will take a while to complete the Great City.)

  The Elite Armies will also be on call to react to attacks on other TEC Pact members, as per the obligations of the Treaty.  Unless something happens, though, they spend their time monitoring the construction, and those doing the construction, and enforcing the will of Eclavdra.

  If there are serious mistakes in my allocation, inform me so I can correct them immediately.
  However, I believe everything above to be correct.

  Edena_of_Neith

  [/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Since the e-mail is not working, I am posting my Turn 1 Template to the boards.
> This is super secret stuff, meant only for Serpenteye to read.
> I appreciate others will read it anyways:  remember that winning is not my primary goal, but rather enjoying the game in progress.




Got it. Copied, pasted, saved. 

If you want you can remove the template from your post.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

Was it accurate, Serpenteye?  
That is, did I get the rules and mathematics right?
Did I allocate enough PL to accomplish, what Eclavdra is trying to do?  (If it is obvious I didn't, I will allocate more PL to the task.  Hopefully, though, I allocated enough.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> An Announcement from the Royal Palace:
> 
> As part of the Alliance between Greater Nyrond and the Orcreich, the Orcreich has secured permission to build a Military base in Almor. An area five miles square has been leased to the Orcreich for a period of fifty years, with the option to renew when the lease is up. The exact details of the agreement have not been released to the public. Construction is expected to begin soon.
> 
> Almor has a history of violent humanoid uprisings since it was sacked by Aerdi in the Greyhawk War. King Rhynnon has been quoted saying "The presence of the Orcreich in Almor will be a stabilizing influence on the region. It is my hope that the orc tribes of Almor will see what the Orcreich has accomplished by working with other races rather than eating them. And if not, I am certain that King Scarseer's troops will put an end to the uprisings in the region one way or another."




Cunning.  

--

The population of greater Nyrond do not quite appreciate the brilliance of King Rhynnon's strategic move. There's talk of a "humanoid consipracy" and an upsurge of human Nyrondian and Almorian nationalism. The protests remain peaceful, though, and in time the controversy can be expected to fade.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

SE: I e-mailed this to you, but here is the email is sblock form... I need this information to write up my template.  Thanks!

[sblock]
Questions about the planets: Do we knwo the IC and relitive power
levels of the following planets?  Do we know what the current
political climate is?

Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace,
and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95%
are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5
times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are
less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that
ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that
is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure
spelljamming technology from goblins.

Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the
quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with
non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago,
however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the
war)

Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales
(int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased
the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and
have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There
are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much
less merfolk.

Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose
to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They
developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the
planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead,
though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent
history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.

Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by
some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as
to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says
it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the
underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of
Oerth, though the two are completely separate.

Thanks,

AIrwhale
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 8, 2005)

Quick question: What about fractions?

 I assume a fractional IC grants no PP. Since you already said that we don't round in infiltration/counter-infiltration, fractional PL presumably is possible. Can we disband fractional PL to combine these PP with fractional IC for an additional PP?


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Cunning.
> 
> --
> 
> The population of greater Nyrond do not quite appreciate the brilliance of King Rhynnon's strategic move. There's talk of a "humanoid conspiracy" and an upsurge of human Nyrondian and Almorian nationalism. The protests remain peaceful, though, and in time the controversy can be expected to fade.




Paxus take note.

This is the advantage of a government that respects the rights of it's populace to speak freely. The people will first be angry and distrustful, but over time they will talk among themselves about the pros and cons of the situation, and there anger will be diluted. Eventually, as they see it has no negative effect on their day to day lives (and perhaps several positive effects such as a reduction in orc attacks in almor, increased trade opportunities, etc) they will forget that they why they were so upset in the first place. 

There may be some individuals who are more persistant in their veiws that there is a conspiracy, but because of the freedom to say what they wish, they will be more easily identified and dealt with. Not in a violent manner of course, as that would create a martyr and lend credince to their claims.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Was it accurate, Serpenteye?
> That is, did I get the rules and mathematics right?





[sblock]


> I am simplifying my power. I will be combining the drow, the servitors of the drow, the undead with the drow, and the Yuan-Ti empire, into one province. Currently, they are all different provinces.




I find this rather cumbersome, especially since I've already assigned infiltration separately and since infiltration comes in set percentages. I cannot set a fair degree of infiltration to that huge territory, I can work around it though but I'll round up. (This is also taking into consideration the upheaval your actions will cause, not everyone will agree with Eclavdra.)

If you go trough with the creation of the Great City I will merge your territories. After having read your entire template that seems to be no problem. You just have to be aware that going trough with this will reduce your IC (in every territory but the Yuan Ti empire) immensely. How immensely? At least 75%. 

The benefit would be security. You'd be much safer from conventional attack. (just stay on Vecna's good side... )

If you had High Magic things would be very different...

You can, however, freely relinquish control over any of your territories.



> - Eclavdra is then evacuating 99 of the 100 drow cities, leaving only a token force in the Vault of the Drow to maintain diplomatic relations with the TEC Pact members and other nations.
> The drow, the servitor races, and the undead are all taken through Gates to the one drow city directly under the capital of the Yuan-Ti Empire.




 You'd abandon 99% of the IC or your Drow and their servitors? Industry can be moved, but imagine the logistical nightmare and the cost (I don't know exactly but it would be huge). What about all those cozy palaces you're making your nobility abandon? What about food-production? All those fungus-farms you're leaving behind can't be moved. The Yuan-ti empire could probably expand it's agricultural sector, but even that would put a strain on society.



> Food is supplied through rothe and the Troll Regeneration spell. Rothe have this spell cast upon them, which deadens all pain among other things, then meat is carved out of them again and again until a mountain of meat sits to one side.
> The drow will become meat eaters for the time being. The yuan-ti bring supplemental food as possible, but meat is the main staple.
> Milk, from the rothe, is also a main staple of the diet.




Oh, that's how...  Brilliant! 

What's the level, specifics, duration and cost of the spell?

--
You can do this, if you want to.

[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE (PRIVATE)

  EDIT:  I've added some things to the post.  Could you reread/recopy this?

  [sblock]

  I have no choice.  I have to do this.  No matter what the cost.  I have to save the drow people from extermination.
  Eclavdra explains the In Character version of what I'm about to say OOC to you in cold, hard, pragmatic (and very emphatic terms, as shown by all the caps below) terms to the drow nobles and everyone else in power.  Then she says it to the drow commoners.

  I have 100 cities of drow spread out across the entire continent.
  I have 350 Regular Armies, 50 Elite Armies, and 2 Epic Armies to defend those cities with.
  If a SINGLE ENEMY POWER decided to attack just ONE of my cities, it would take nearly my ENTIRE FORCE just to defend that ONE city.
  Needless to say, it wouldn't be one enemy power attacking.  It would be 5 or 6.  Consider the Treaty of Ekbir.  Consider the Pact of Miranda.  Consider the evil nature of my own allies.  Consider the illithid and Solistarim, who have not signed the TEC Pact.  Consider all of the other Underdark powers (the duergar, the derro, the grimlocks, the kuo-toa, and many others) all of them enemies of the drow and eager to help themselves to the spoils of war.  Consider Vecna.

  The Drow 100 could find themselves under attack by 10 TIMES the amount of power that I could muster to defend just one city, and of course dozens of cities would be under simultaneous attack.

  There is ABSOLUTELY NO WAY I can protect the 100 cities.
  I can seal them in.  That will stop Militia and Regular Armies.  That's it.
  Elite and Epic Armies, which will be the main staple of attacking forces, will simply teleport in.  And only Elite and Epic Armies really have any chance of stopping Elite and Epic Armies.
  The enemy will concentrate their Elite and Epic Forces, and send them in enormous numbers in attacks on multiple drow cities.  The Elite and Epic Forces of 5 or 6 powers will simultaneously attack. 
  There is no possible way the drow can build enough Elite and/or Epic Armies, quickly enough, to survive.  There is no way.  Not even theoretically.
  The drow can argue this point with Eclavdra all they want.  They can argue until Vecna shows up.  But the reality of this equation is there, plain, for all of them to see.

  The result?

  The drow will be crushed, the drow population massacred (what do they expect from illithid and Surface Dwellers ... mercy?)
  The drow cities will be destroyed, the caverns demolished, and the very existence of the drow erased from Oerth.

  This WILL BE THE FATE of the drow, if they do not consolidate their numbers (and your IC is based on population and the populations' tools, which I am evacuating ... that's why I'm evacuating the population and their tools, so I can save my IC value) in a single, defendable  place.
  Eclavdra is thus asking them to evacuate to the Great City.

  If they have a problem with this still, Eclavdra asks the dissenters just WHAT Lolth is going to say to their spirits, after the Surface Dwellers and illithid come and KILL them, and their spirits must answer to her?  Just how is that going to be received, that they could have survived and triumphed, and instead chose to go uselessly and helplessly to their deaths?

  Eclavdra promises the nobility their palaces WILL be restored (she will let them draw up the blueprints for secrecy if they want, and they can pick places from her overall blueprints for the Great City!) and their commoner drow servants will remain their servants, and their servitude humanoids will remain under their control.
  But if ANYONE is to survive, they must go, and they must do it NOW, while the TEC Pact is holding the enemy at bay - the TEC Pact and the signing of the Treaty of Miranda were DESIGNED to buy the drow TIME - and there is yet time to build the Great City, before the enemy fully mobilizes, uses the technology bequeathed by the devils, and slaughters all the drow!

  Eclavdra asks if she makes herself clear?

  I'm trying to save all my drow population, drow servitor population, and undead population.
  Those that refuse to go I MUST leave behind - there is not time to fight them and force them to go, nor resources.
  Eclavdra must save all the drow she can.

  The drow are taking EVERYTHING with them they can, to save all the IC possible for my power.
  They are not leaving anything behind they can help.  All their lore and tools, weapons and armor, and etc. are going.

  Concerning Subversion, I have a 25% subversion of my drow.
  If I must take a 25% subversion of my entire power, I will - if Eclavdra cannot reverse the subversion to 5% instead ... and even then, I'll gladly take a 5% subversion of my entire power, if that is the price required to consolidate the drow and yuan-ti into one people, and begin construction of the Great City.

  Trollish Fortitude is a 6th level spell.
  It's duration is 1 round per level.
  It grants the recipient all the abilities of a troll:  regenerate 3 hit points per round, immunity to death or disablement by going below 0 hit points, ability to reattach severed limbs, and immunity to pain.
  The spell had no special costs.  The material component was a shred of dried flesh from a troll's heart that had to be pulverized into dust.  (It shouldn't be too hard to get a few trolls, hold them captive, and repeatedly extricate the required material component.    )

  Since rothe only have about 10 to 15 hit points each, I am guessing a lot of meat could be hacked off of them, and the rothe regenerate in seconds, and then a lot more meat hacked off, again, and again, for the duration of the spell.

  The yuan-ti cannot feed the enormous population of drow and servitors.  I do not expect them to.  Meat and milk will be the diet of the drow and servitors for now.

  If there is still not enough food, many of the servitors (as many as needed) will be sent to the surface to work for the yuan-ti and their empire instead.

  Eclavdra has a Can Do attitude here.  She expects this attitude to be shared by those around her.  If it is not shared by those around her, those around her will learn the error of their ways very quickly.



  [/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Quick question: What about fractions?
> 
> I assume a fractional IC grants no PP. Since you already said that we don't round in infiltration/counter-infiltration, fractional PL presumably is possible. Can we disband fractional PL to combine these PP with fractional IC for an additional PP?




Fractional IC, PL and PP function just as non-fractional IC, PL and PP. So, yes.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Was it accurate, Serpenteye?
> That is, did I get the rules and mathematics right?
> Did I allocate enough PL to accomplish, what Eclavdra is trying to do?  (If it is obvious I didn't, I will allocate more PL to the task.  Hopefully, though, I allocated enough.)




Rules-wise it's all correct, just keep in mind there are additional costs.




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> SE: I e-mailed this to you, but here is the email is sblock form... I need this information to write up my template.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> [sblock]
> ...




I might as well answer you openly, since it's pretty much common knowlege.


Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace,
and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95%
are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5
times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are
less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that
ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that
is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure
spelljamming technology from goblins.

IC: Low. Edill does not produce much of anything and what they produce is luxuries for self-consumtion. There are several large dragon's-hoards on the planetiod, though.
PL: Very high. At least 100 elite and 15 Epic.
Political climate: Divided. There are a few great families of Dragons (of the Lawful variety) with supporting slaves and/or servants, but the vast majority of them are completely independent. Non-dragons (and there are a few) are insignificant politically and militarily. The political climate is stabile and rather stagnated.

--

Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the
quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with
non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago,
however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the
war)

Political Climate: Evil. A dozen little empires squabble for power over this ravaged sphere in an ever-changing patchwork of alliances.
IC: Between 50 and 200 each.
PL: Between an equivalent 100 rPL and an equivalent 600 rPL, mostly regular armies but a few tougher liches and vampire-emperors.

Galion Vool: An insane Arch-lich with rumoured connections to the Cult of Vecna rules this island-chain and surrounding waters and underdark. At the moment Galion Vool is the most powerful faction on the planet, with an IC of 200 and a solid PL of 300 Regular PLs, 10 elite and 2 Epic PL (representing Selitisa the Arch-lich herself).

--

Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales
(int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased
the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and
have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There
are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much
less merfolk.

Political Climate: Three great nations dominate this sphere and constantly war with each others.

Conatha-ver: A federation of goodly and neurtal mermen and intelligent sea-creatures. IC 400, 300 rPL, 20 elPL, 0epPL.

Inasska: A clannish sahaugin empire (currently viewing events on Oerth with great suspicion after a large sahuagin empire on Oerth was enslaved by vampires, but more focused on the struggle against their deadly enemy Bliroei). IC 620, 500 rPL, 5 elPL, 1 epPL. 

Bliroei: A sahaugin empire lead by a hyper-intelligent paragon Kraken. IC 500, 250 rPL, 15 elPL, 3epPL.

--

Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose
to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They
developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the
planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead,
though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent
history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.

Political Climate: Borkan civilization is dead. All that remain are a few scattered tribes huddling in the mud.
IC: Insignificant
PL: Insignificant

--

Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by
some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as
to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says
it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the
underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of
Oerth, though the two are completely separate.

Political climate, PL and IC: Kule doesn't look like much. The surface is dead and the underdark a mess of absurd primitive life-forms. Except for the grieving and pained spirits wandering the sphere there's nothing noteworthy about it. The deepest recesses of the underdark have never been explored and seem to defy magical investigation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE

  Was Eclavdra able to make her case to the drow?
  Did my post above make a difference?

  Eclavdra was being extremely emphatic (and using the entirety of the power of the Regalia of Lordly Might to increase her charisma and add to the plausibility and credibility of her case.)

  Whatever else there is, there is extreme desperation in Eclavdra, for she appreciates fully the extremity of the drow situation.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks SE!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 8, 2005)

DM ... Serpenteye, I think that I understand Edena's main motives behind his open play. And I agree with that, I wouldn't use anything that Iuz wouldn't know because it will spoil my fun. And I could do alike, just to hear protesting Players while their PC's are all unaware, fooled by Iuz's nice behavior. 

And I propose Population Growth equal to 5% of population each Year. It would represent all children maturing into adulthood, for example men are leaving home to make on their own. But it just a loose proposal. 

I trust that all people involved will understand and see difference between what I wrote In Character and Out Off Character. Or Iuz will go medieval on them.    

Of course Players conspiring with me will have their plots hidden, if they are wishing to keep them hidden. 

I will use my template as example, just like Edena did, and Serpenteye will notice several changes that I made.    

Template, people sure that they wouldn't behave, shouldn't peek ... why spoil their own fun ?

[sblock]

Starting PLs:
Regular PL: 500
100 Pls, Lesser Undead Armies, including Ghouls, Skeletons and Zombies led by Ghasts. Including 10 Pls of Wight Priests of Iuz. Untiring and needs no sleep or rest.

200 Pls, Humanoid Armies, including Hobgoblins, Kobolds, Gnolls, Orcs and Goblins. Including 20 Pls of Shamans, Priests of Iuz and Gnoll Druids. Keep in mind that these armies are build for speed fast mounts like wolves or Orc Barbarians or Gnoll Rangers.  Light Infantry/Cavalry, Light shocktroops.

200 Pls, Human Armies including mobs of bandits, Suel berserkers, pirates, mercenaries and other human scum serving in Iuz's army. 20 Pls of Priests of Iuz keep an eye on them and divine support. They excel at pillaging and drinking vast quantities of alcohol ... but tend to surviwe longer than their humanoid counterparts. Units to diversely equipped to categorize other than light infantry/scout or light archers/crossbowmen.

Elite PL: 40
10 elPls, Greater Undead Armies including Vampire Spawn, Shadows, Wraiths and Spectres led by small cabal of Lich/Vampire Priests of Iuz called by him Bonefingers. Strong 1 elPl.

20 elPls, Legion of the Black Death, infamous elite unit of Iuz's army ... all Young fighter-wannabes wish to join this elite force ! Considering mostly of hardened veterans of countless conflicts ... mortals serving there are even more vicious than demons that form majority of this host. Including 2 elPls of War Maidens, special cadre of Iuz's Priestesses riding Black Unicorns that even General Sindol doesn't mock. Not very numerous ... but one of them is worth ten Fuoryndian Knights.  Navy Seal/Devastator type unit.

10 elPls, Beast Armies, includes huge array of monsters, mostly Ogres, Hill Giants, Trolls plus some Hydra or two, Wyvern riders, and some individual beasts like Bullete Scarhide, Basilisk Slumpy and Abbysal Drake Bloatmaw. 1 elPl of Wizards and Sorcerers leading the inhuman beasts and adding fire support, 1 elPl of Veteran Priests of Iuz to provide with clerical support. General smashing meele unit ... if shot at from afar it quickly became useless after arcane barrage would end, but when they taste blood ... even hardened veterans would have hard time surviwing this onslaught. Due to large cadre of apporiately equipped mages they move extremely fast. What is unusual that Giants from this army are well equipped like soldiers from heavy infantry squads, along with big  tower shields to protect more vulnerable and essential magi and clerics. Even trolls wear light Armour and wield clubs ! More tamed monsters have leather barding, shielding their most weak spots from disabling injury. Heavy "tanks", can chew trough best Fuoryndian Knights like hot knife trough butter, or wizard leaders will suffer consequences of failure. 

Epic PL: 7
Iggvilw 1 epPL, Baba Yaga’s Hut: 1 epPL. Drelzna 1 epPl. Iuz: 3 epPL, My Own Abyss: 1 ep Pl.  

New Artifact: Using numerous _Genesis_ and _Miracle_ scrolls Iuz created his own Demiplane attached to normal world trough Ethereal Plane, of wich it is small part. It is strongly Aligned towards Chaos and Evil, godlymorphic for Iuz and Deites of greter status than him. Evil divine magic is maximized here, while Good divine magic is minimised. Whole Plane is _Unhallowed_ and _Desecrated_, except *Altar of Skulls * wich is _Hallowed_ and _Consecrated_ in the name of Iuz. Iuz controls weather here at will, as a free action. As spells _Control Weather_ and _Evil Weather_, but inmediately. Iuz could also nullify Arcane Magic here at will, and can use his godly senses over all place. All faithful to Iuz gain Fast Healing 1 here. How the place looks ? Imagine that in comparision Dorakaa is a nice vacation spot.  
To tell the truth I haven't devised it yet. Acha, and for now it is very very small plane, containing barely *Altar of Skulls* and some Rocky Terrain. Altar itself calls to itself all Chaotic Evil souls of the slain ... wich they can follow the call or ignore it. But this is peristent, and untiring call, keep in mind. Altar absorbs them, and could contain indefinite number of souls. Of course it steal all souls of people sacrificed on it, regardless of aligment, but only CE souls can notice it's calling after death ... sort of compulsion that is easily forgotten while not in proggress. 

And nobody can get there otherwise than trough _Gate_ in Iuz's palace. People not knowing the right password will die teleported into the Oerth's CORE. People not worshipping Iuz, but knowing password, will be teleported into special dungeon cells. Guarded against magic with _Antimagic Zone_ and will be displeased with constant _Blood Rain_ that will nullify also everything divine. Walls are made of reinforced andamantite of masterwork quality. Quite masterpieces of work so any one escaping will be a real James Bond. These worshipping him will simply not activate the portal. 

I repeat that nobody, except Iuz, know that the thing exists in the first place. He made it all by himself, and is quietly proud of it.

IC/PPs : 294 PPs, 1 Turn. Technological Arms Race :1, Magical Arms Race: 0, Divine Arms Race: Hungry Demigod.

Research: 70 PPs, for one level of Technology. Ecological to avoid troubles from Druids and Iuz hate Devils. He's half Demon, remeber ?

Industrialization: 160 Pps. "Druzil & Pleeancis INC" are trying to open internal trade within Empire and some Black Marketing in the neighbourn countries. 

Army building or -upgrading: 11 PPs, 1 elPl of War Maidens with Black Unicorns that will go to Radiant to spread faith and serve with divine support to Sikari.

Infiltration: 8 PPs to steel my grasp over Heartland ! Purge as usual, with a lot of souls sacrificed to dark apettite of Iuz.

Espionage: 10 PPs to infiltrate Black Cult of Tharizdun, easy to find them because they hang out near Temple of Elemental Evil. 

Counter-infiltration : 12 Pls. Routine search for Spies 1 Pl.

Special Projects: 
10 PPs in building crude fortifications on the borders, all borders. Mostly wooden walls with spiked poles, moats, barbed wires and numerous watchtowers filled with soldiers ready to rain death on all people slowed down by fortifications. Instead of minefields, 1 epPl of Shadows is lurking here and slaying all living contained within the borders of the "wall". 10 pls of Kobold and Hobgoblin Snipers, armed to the teeth with primitive fragmentation bombs and repeating crossbows. Bolts are barbed, and poisoned with monstrous spider's venom. And all this just to stop disease spreading refugees.  
11 PPs to create death dealing Rogue/Cancer Mage Bone Creature afflicted with all cannon diseases, and all from BoVD. Insane beast is ... one inch high, equipped with ordinary magic items that give protection from detection and help in quiet sneaking. And equipped with trap detecting stuff, and of course teleporting stuff too ! It was not created to fight thoug ... but to unnoticed sneak in, spread chosen disease and dissapear without trace. Of course it is equipped with magic that keep control over wich disease is he unleashing, and he unleashes those that Iuz wishes. 
1PP as a payment for [CENSORED] mercenaries.

Serpenteye, You wanted me to assign epPl differently. Here it is. 
[/sblock]

And of course I would wrote my plans while Players involwed would send me agreements of revealing them, or disagreements. It's hard to won trust these days ... neh ?    :\ 

IC:
*Iuz sits on his dark throne, and smiles seeing that all what he were puttin in motion is going well. His eyes glimmered in the dark.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO SERPENTEYE (PRIVATE)
> 
> EDIT:  I've added some things to the post.  Could you reread/recopy this?




Got it. No problem, it will work (at a price).

--

[sblock]Some Drow would argue that they cannot afford to trust the Yuan-ti either. Are they not surfacers? Do they not defy the will of Lolth and worship their own perverse deities? Is it not wiser to stand and fight than to flee, lose everything, be pursued and have to fight in the end anyway? Is fleeing not a sign of weakness and is doing that on such a huge scale not too costly a trap?
Some Drow would argue... But no drow would dare argue with Eclavdra.[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And I propose Population Growth equal to 5% of population each Year. It would represent all children maturing into adulthood, for example men are leaving home to make on their own. But it just a loose proposal.
> 
> 
> I will use my template as example, just like Edena did, and Serpenteye will notice several changes that I made.
> ...




Duly noted. Your most special project might not work quite as flawlessly as you've intended (and that goes for everyones more special projects ), but it's a step in the right direction. I still want you to clearly state in which territories you upgrade IC and how much you spend in each territory. (Heartlands, Stonefist, Bandit Kingdoms, etc.)

----

Debarakon turns to his companion in disgust, spitting out words wreathed in hatred, "They refuse us! Even now they refuse us! How dare those primal worms?!" 
The Cornugon gives the Abishai a sidelong glance, contempt in its every word and gesture. "They are ignorant of the greater threat awaiting them. They will learn, in due time."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Thanks SE!




NP. 

---

Note to our newer players: There are some claims out there for you...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE (PRIVATE)

  [sblock]

  Price noted.  (flinches)


  Serpenteye posted:

Some Drow would argue that they cannot afford to trust the Yuan-ti either. Are they not surfacers? Do they not defy the will of Lolth and worship their own perverse deities? Is it not wiser to stand and fight than to flee, lose everything, be pursued and have to fight in the end anyway? Is fleeing not a sign of weakness and is doing that on such a huge scale not too costly a trap?
Some Drow would argue... But no drow would dare argue with Eclavdra.

  From Edena:

  Eclavdra answers them IC:

  The Great City will be primarily peopled by drow.  Drow will control the Great City, not the yuan-ti.  If the yuan-ti get out of line, they will be ejected from the Great City, and the Great City sealed off from the World Above (as noted, the Great City will be built so it is merged with the city above, but the merging tunnels can be collapsed, and the whole Underdark below the city sealed up for a mile down.)

  EDIT:  The Great City will be built starting 1 mile down in the Oerth, and occupy 27 cubic miles of space.  Great tunnels will connect it with the Yuan-Ti capital city.  These can be collapsed and the Underdark sealed off.  Thus, the Great City can be protected from an attack by Regular Armies and Militia, and more importantly the yuan-ti can be taken underground and given refuge there.

  Thus, there is no threat from the yuan-ti.
  The drow will control their own food source.
  The drow will control their own water source.
  The drow will control their own air source.
  The drow will control all aspects of military defense and government.
  Alliance with the yuan-ti is a necessary evil, to protect the interests of the drow.
  The drow cannot trust the yuan-ti:  the drow cannot trust anyone.  But the yuan-ti are more useful to serve the drow interest than other surface races.  They are more reliable than other surface races:  they have a history of being relatively reliable.
  They cannot be trusted, but they are relatively reliable, and they are needed right now to advance the drow cause.

  Lose everything?  
  Eclavdra is making it a point that the drow take all their possessions with them, that can be taken.
  They cannot take their homes ... but if they leave now their homes just might still be THERE for them when it is safe to return at a future date.  

  It is wise, to stand and fight, and die?  Against odds of 10 to 1?  This is wisdom?
  Eclavdra puts it simply:  you will be slaughtered, and since you had a way out Lolth will condemn you.
  The way out? ...  ALL the drow fighting as one army, ONE people, against ANY who would dare attack them.  With their combined might, the drow can fend off any attack, beat any opponent!  
  Eclavdra says:  Let Vecna himself come ...  the drow standing as One People will defeat HIM!

  Eclavdra says this is not fleeing:  it is consolidation.  Consolidation of drow power and strength, against enemies who are ALREADY consolidated.

  Nobody dares argue with Eclavdra?  That doesn't matter.  She can read minds, as can all female drow ... and she has artifacts to help her.  She plucks the questioning thoughts out of individuals, and she answers their questions and doubts with quiet and utterly determined resolution.

  Eclavdra points out that the Elves may attack the drow in the end ... the Treaty of Miranda was meant to buy the drow time, but the treacherous and vile Elves may just attack anyways.
  And if they bring the Baklunish Empire, Orcreich, Greater Khanate, the League of Ekbir, the Empire of Lynn, Gigantea, Hyperboria ... and if the Illithid simultaneously attack, and the Solistarim - longtime foes - attack ... 
  Well now, would the drow like it as prisoners of the Elves?
  Would that be noble, being forced to convert to the worship of the filthy Seldarine?  Being tortured by the merciless, hateful elves into abandoning the Way of Lolth?
  How noble would that be?

  (Obviously, Eclavdra is in a losing battle here, and I realize it.  She is trying to argue for military organization and preparation, and a massive uprooting and relocation, to a chaotic evil people, a worst case scenario.
  Eclavdra is going to use the Regalia of Lordly Might to give herself the stature of a demipower ... and try to order the drow around as one.  It is the best she can do, because unlike Al'Akbar and Iuz she is not a diety.
  Eclavdra appreciates that in the end, logic and reason will never win with the drow:  so she pounds fear, fear, FEAR, FEAR!, FEAR!!! into their heads.

  Stay and die.
  Stay and Lolth will condemn you.
  Stay, and you will burn in the Abyss for eternity.
  Stay, and you are a traitor to all that is drow.
  Stay, and the Elves will have you.
  Stay, and the Elves will torture you endlessly, and make you worship their perverted Seldarine.
  Stay, and the Illithid will feast on your brains.
  Stay, and you'll - if you're lucky - live out your life as a miserable slave to the derro, or duergar, or svirfneblin, or worst of all, to the Elves.

  Only an idiot would stay.
  You are not an idiot:  you are a drow, and the drow are a brilliant people.
  Only a short sighted fool would stay:  and the drow are a wise and farseeing people.

  And the Nobles who will follow Eclavdra, will have priority in all things in the new society, the Great City.
  The more willing the Nobles are to do as Eclavdra wishes, the higher in rank their House will end up being, and the more power, prestige, and backing they'll get.  Eclavdra will see to this personally.  
  Who wants their house to sit on the Ruling Council of the Great City?!  To be in the Top 10 Houses of the Great City?  To lord it over ALL the drow, and not just the pitiful few in one drow city?  
  The Nobles who do as Eclavdra asks, will be the rich drow.  Eclavdra will see to it that all the contracts and profits go to them.

  And the top one of all:  Vecna.

  Eclavdra asks:  Do you want to be ruled by the Whispered One?  To be his slaves?  To be used in his ... experiments?  No single drow city can withstand him.  But the drow as One People, can defeat him.
  Unite, and we defeat the Whispered One.  Fail, and ... (even Eclavdra flinches, genuinely) the Whispered One will accord us a fate worse than even the Elves would.

  Whatever it takes.
  Fear, bullying, threats, bribes, promises, pleas ... whatever it takes.
  One thing Eclavdra does not have is any sense of ethics.  She will do what it takes, period, to see her ends accomplished.

  [/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

-Edited, sorry.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2005)

(chuckles)

(reminds everyone that online arguments and flaming are harmful to the IR and are against ENWorld rules, and that at least two moderators are watching)

  Now now, my dear Melkor, you don't know that yet.  

  But hey, yes, the drow are abandoning Geoff.  That is official, and I hereby publicly declare it!

Geoff is up for grabs.  Everyone come and get it!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO SERPENTEYE (PRIVATE)
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




To Edena: Private.
[sblock]And the Drow fear... They live their entire lives in fear, and it is that feeling which rules them more than any other. They fear the surfacers, they fear the Illithids, the Vampires, The Solistarim and the distant threat of Vecna, but more than that they fear Eclavdra. As they cower before her they surrender to their fear, at least for the time being, for that one moment they cannot defy her will.[/sblock]



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> ...edited...




Tsk, Melkor. Please do not read private messages.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> -Edited, sorry.




It's ok. 

There have been so many sblocks troughout the threads that it can be hard to keep track on which ones are secret and which ones are public. I, of course, read them all .


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking over the special projects in my template, I've got some doubts that they will ever see completion...   

 Template will be sent shortly!


----------



## devilish (Jan 8, 2005)

Too late to join the TEC Pact?  

I worry at all those Meteor Storms aimed at my poor Tomb.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye, here are the descriptions of my Pl, can be added into the roster, template soon:

Court of the Eternal Night: 20 Elite Pl- this represents over 2000 Vampires, plus some other intelligent Undeath allies, divided into a rigid hierarchy of Princes, Dukes, Counts, Barons and Knights. Vassals are usually spawned by their superiors, so they can be controlled, otherwise the backstabbing between power hungry and predatory Nosferatu( Vampires use this word to refer to themselves) would be beyond any control.  Half of the true Vampires have some levels in spellcasting classes, focusing on Necromancy, and many mix martial and arcane skills with Prestige Classes like Eldritch Knight, while others pursue classes that expand their Vampire abilities. They use various beasts, mostly giant lizards and dire bats, as mounts.

-10 Elite Pl of Shadow/Deep Dragon families that made alliance with Gallador, and other Underdark abominations.

-10 Elite Pl of Ivid`s forces

- 5 Elite Pl of Duergar/Kua-Toa forces, 5 Elite Pl of Sahuagin forces and their Undersea abominations.

Regular Pl-200:

-50 Pl of lesser Undeath legions- over 100 000 of lesser Undeath, mostly skeletons and zombies.

-50 Pl of Humanoid tribes- around 200 000, mainly Kobolds, Goblins and Troglodytes, have enough training< morale and experience that can be considered regular troops, though many more can fight as militia.

-30 Pl of Duergar forces- they have the best heavy infantry in Underdark- their regular army is 30 000 Duergars and 40 000 Humanoids.

-20 Pl of Kua-Toa

-50 Pl of Sahuagin regular forces, their servants and allies-now they are starting to create Undeath armies.

Epic Pl:

- 4 Epic non-PC Pl- includes Ivid and Nosferatu Princes, most powerful children of Gallador( there are more Princes than Epic Pl availible, but for roleplaying purposes please treat them as epic.) They are all Vampires between 300-500 old:

-Lanfear Princess of the Dark Moon- beautiful NE half-drow sorceress, responsible for diplomatic relations.

-Meliana Princess of the Veil, a CE Diviner looking like 10 years old girl, and sometimes behaving as such, considered to be insane by some, yet at times she appears to have great foresight, distancing herself from schemes of her brothers and sisters.

-Karthis Princess of Bones- LE, greatest Necromancer( after Gallador) among the Nosferatu, she is responsible for develompent of Undeath armies

-Garthaur Prince of Flesh- a NE Barbarian who reveals in bloodshed, greatest general among Gallador`s progeny.

-Allator the Shadow Prince-  NE, a Drow and rumored to be partly a Shadow creature, levels in Shadowdancer and Assasin Prestige Classes, leads spies and assasins.

- Khargorn the Prince of Dread- a LE Duergar who wears Demon-like armor, in charge of keeping the slaves and lesser allies in check, incredibly cruel and sadistic.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Duly noted. Your most special project might not work quite as flawlessly as you've intended (and that goes for everyones more special projects ), but it's a step in the right direction. I still want you to clearly state in which territories you upgrade IC and how much you spend in each territory. (Heartlands, Stonefist, Bandit Kingdoms, etc.)




Okay, Okay ... don't hit me. 
I upgarde IC in Heartland by 80 PPs, and Bandit Kingdoms/Horned Lands for 40 PPs each.
And That was my intent behind the creation of ... some things. But keep in mind that I will write detailed tactics how my villains will avoid all oposition, fool paladins and achieve their goals still. 

Now only pump up enough Ic to get 1 lvl High Magic, and to polish/tune/upgrade my crude projects. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Debarakon turns to his companion in disgust, spitting out words wreathed in hatred, "They refuse us! Even now they refuse us! How dare those primal worms?!"
> The Cornugon gives the Abishai a sidelong glance, contempt in its every word and gesture. "They are ignorant of the greater threat awaiting them. They will learn, in due time."




IC:
Dorakaa, palace.
*Terrified devil gazed at person looming over him, and wailed weakly.*

But ... But You promised ... to promote me to higer status if I will be useful.

*Iuz's laugh could chill the sun. He smiled widely to doomed devil.*

You are of no use to me anymore ... and Your status will improve, in my eyes there is nothig better  than dead devil ... Chmm, maybe dying devil begging for mercy and telling where find it's mates ? Yes !

*Clawed hand raised into the air, and sudden lighting surrounded vile demigod in eerie ilumination. Iuz smiled beningly, and softly spoke.*

You can start screaming ...

*Thunder supressed scream that araised from the throat of the creature, for a time.*

OOC:
Poor devils, think that they matter something.  

Devilish, *my* _dearest_ friend ! First and most reliable ally against Vecna ! You are known to be allied with Iuz. Simply lesser minds couldn't comprehend that Demilich of such expanded intelllect couldn't, just couldn't stomach this gibbering imbecile Vecna. As all true scientists he wishes to have peace ... and Whispered One is very nagging and loud. And as long as Iuz will have something to say in TEC pact Acererak will not be mocked by it's members.  

Edena, is ther anything left in Drow cities except "traitors" ? Och well, In lighting raid ... say, stabilization mission, Black Death Legion sweeps trough remmants of Drow that were staying in their old cities ... capturing every elf, slave and child that not killed itself earlier. Mathrons are beheaded after horrific tortures, their heads sent to Eclavdra as souvenirs, with Drow word of _Traitor_ written on the foreheads. Their spirits are forever cursed to speak of their fates and live their torments trough every Moon cycle. And a pony promised by Iuz, insane Corrupted Unicorn. Wounds from it's horn never heal fully.   On the spear head was Iuz, becaming younger and merrier with every screaming soul sent to abyss by his thirsty sword. Let's say that Iuz makes sure that nothing ! Nothing stands between Eclavdra and her future. He burned all bridges behind her, except those who were guarding something on the Eclavdra clear order.  Valley of the Drow,  for example, was spared from _stabilization_. Plundered all what was left, and what couldn't been taken was destroyed. Consider that all art will enrich culture of drow refugees living in Empire of Iuz, as well small population boost will be apreciated. All survivors were ... _conviced_ to Iuz's faith. Maybe not as preety as before conversion ... but whole hearted changed to their new faith. 

Geoff free for plunder needs helping ? Chmm ... It certainly need _stabilization_. Anyone want to participate in this "noble" deed ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (chuckles)
> 
> (reminds everyone that online arguments and flaming are harmful to the IR and are against ENWorld rules, and that at least two moderators are watching)
> 
> ...




*Moderatorly:* I just hope people don't misbehave in Sblocks to the point where I'm forced to start reading private information. That would really spoil some of the fun for me.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye, I have sent my template, did you get it?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, here are the descriptions of my Pl, can be added into the roster, template soon:




'k

You really have a flair for names.   



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Okay, Okay ... don't hit me.
> I upgarde IC in Heartland by 80 PPs, and Bandit Kingdoms/Horned Lands for 40 PPs each.
> And That was my intent behind the creation of ... some things. But keep in mind that I will write detailed tactics how my villains will avoid all oposition, fool paladins and achieve their goals still.
> 
> ...




Thanks .

--

IC:

(This all happens in the future . Since we write this before the game starts it doesn't involve combat (at least from my part).)

"Lord Iuz..." a sweet, mellifluous voice speaks from behind the deity. When he turns to look he sees a beautiful Erinyes stand a respectful distance away. Her supple body shines trough a strange liquid armour, appearing to be made from molten gold. She does not radiate power, her innate power is like nothing compared to the Cambion Lord's, but her calm confidence makes her seem like a goddess. "Do you not wonder how it is we could enter your precense unnoticed?"
"We do not question your power, Lord Iuz," she moves closer and the heat emanating from her would boil the flesh off the bones of a mortal. "Do not question ours." 
"Forgive my blundering associates, and allow me to introduce myself..."



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Moderatorly:* I just hope people don't misbehave in Sblocks to the point where I'm forced to start reading private information. That would really spoil some of the fun for me.




I read peoples private information, and I'll let you know if anyone gets out of line.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, I have sent my template, did you get it?




I got it. Excellent work


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol:

[sblock]Princess Meliana delivers information from her father, who actually seems to be able to posess her:

"Greetings, Old One, how do you enjoy the company of my daughter? She is a sweet girl, though a but capricious sometimes, yet my favourite child, all others only care about power. Concerning Geoff, I propose stabilizing this area together by creating military outposts, it has much strategic value. Also, what about your plans that I agreed to aid you in?"[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2005)

Serps, my only curiousity is if my PL investment for my project was large enough. I'd have put more in if necessary to accomplish my goal feasibly, but I wasn't sure what would be best.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Serps, my only curiousity is if my PL investment for my project was large enough. I'd have put more in if necessary to accomplish my goal feasibly, but I wasn't sure what would be best.




To Creamsteak: Private.
[sblock]Considering the scope of the project and its potential effect you should probably double the investment to increase its likelyhood of working. It's still not guaranteed to work, but you don't have the resources to make it 100% foolproof. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

Alright, just take 100 pp out of regular PL and apply it to the project.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2005)

Assuming that Eclavdra relinquishes her legal claim to the territories, as well as de facto control, the Wolf God's giantish troops march into Geoff the very minute that she has legally withdrawn.  He makes his claim based not on force of arms, but rather on a myriad of convoluted but entirely legal and quite verifiable lines of descent, which clearly illustrate that the giantish kingdoms of Geoff are the fiefdoms of individuals who have already sworn fealty to him.

To whom it may concern:  The regular PLs of the Wolf God's empire are composed of hobgoblins, orcs, and the occasional human or half-orc; they are termed legions, and are presently organized much as were the Roman legions, with mixed ranks of spear-and-shield and pike troops, backed by crossbows.  Given the terrain of the Wolf God's territories, cavalry is quite absent.

The Elite PLs of the Wolf God are composed almost entirely of giantish troops, with a few highly skilled humans and goblinoids.  The 28 giantish PLs are organized into shock infantry platoons, with the 2 remaining being used as special forces.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 9, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Rikandur Azebol:
> 
> [sblock]Princess Meliana delivers information from her father, who actually seems to be able to posess her:
> 
> "Greetings, Old One, how do you enjoy the company of my daughter? She is a sweet girl, though a but capricious sometimes, yet my favourite child, all others only care about power. Concerning Geoff, I propose stabilizing this area together by creating military outposts, it has much strategic value. Also, what about your plans that I agreed to aid you in?"[/sblock]




Melkor, lord of ALL !:
[sblock]
Of course ... lord Gallandor, she is one of the sanest persons and cutest's, must admit, I had ever met. Chmm ... I alvays educate my children, my faithful ... that power is nothing compared to their desires, and power is simply a mean to fulfill them. What is power without will or concept for using it ? A burden. Military outpost ? I could spare some undead ... to comfort Your slaves.And provide bait for enemies ... Yes. I apreciate this idea. And as for my retributive strike against Theocracy of the Pale ? They send pathetic Balor against my people ... insulted me in many ways, and are rich. Did it conviced You about my sincererity ?
I'm not interested in their lands ... so You could claim them, and do whatever You please. WIll You allow Princess to accompany us in battle ? Or join as well ?
*Vampire lord could clearly see trough Meliana's eyes that Iuz is currently relaxing himself in bath. Red liquid smelling of ... life, but more sweeter than blood. As if this lifeforce were concentrated somehow into ambrosia like nectar. Smell is enough to draw out Meliana little fangs ... even counting that she feed not so late. AndIuz is seemingly more vigorous than earlier, less wasted as if some strange source were filling him with regenerating energy.*

On the full moon, there will be ceremony ... that We invite You and Meliana as guests.
[/sblock]

OOC:
In other words, all is staying in check, lord Melkor. What do You think of thought that we actually may use 4 level High Magic and free Morgoth off his prison ? 

Serpenteye, You could be sure that Iuz's moral spine melted avay when he heard her voice. And You say tthat ... her ... outfit is liquidlike ?!?     My weak heart ...   Echem, Echem ...    Where did I stopped ?

IC:
*Iuz turned his bloodied face towards the Erinye and his bright smile, opening on his face like new wound filled with predatory fangs ... wich are less yellow than week ago. His irises opened up like cat's in the darkness that were surrounding him, and shrouding pathetic and still quietly breathing remmants of  ex-red abishai. Now pile of pulverized flesh. His voice seemingly hoarsen, but unsuprised at all.*

Come closer ... beautiful angel. We are granting You with audience ... What are You bringing for Us ?

OOC:
DM, it is soo mean. Use against Iuz his weak spot ... woman. Cannot wait for continuation !     
Paxus Asclepius, this time You were faster my friend. 
What would You say of official embassy established by "Druzil & Pleeancis INC" ? Of course You are invited to do the same.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 9, 2005)

Serpenteye:

I got your reply to my template. I revised the numbers a little bit, and moved stuff around. Please check your email and take a look.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 9, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius, as your forces move into Geoff, they find a large squadron of Nosferatu Knights led by Prince Garthaur, an imposing, half-naked  figure covered in sinister tatoos glowing with magical energy, he flies on Shadow Dragon to meet with the leader of giants:

"We shall respect the rights of your people, but Lord Gallador requests a permission to maintain a military outpost in this area, it has strategic importance, and we are in dire need of such strongholds on surface."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

Turn 1 will obviously begin with a series of legal arguments over Geoff apparently...

*List of places to nuke*
[ ] Vecna
[ ] Iuz
[x] Geoff


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Edena, is ther anything left in Drow cities except "traitors" ? Och well, In lighting raid ... say, stabilization mission, Black Death Legion sweeps trough remmants of Drow that were staying in their old cities ... capturing every elf, slave and child that not killed itself earlier. Mathrons are beheaded after horrific tortures, their heads sent to Eclavdra as souvenirs, with Drow word of _Traitor_ written on the foreheads. Their spirits are forever cursed to speak of their fates and live their torments trough every Moon cycle. And a pony promised by Iuz, insane Corrupted Unicorn. Wounds from it's horn never heal fully.   On the spear head was Iuz, becaming younger and merrier with every screaming soul sent to abyss by his thirsty sword. Let's say that Iuz makes sure that nothing ! Nothing stands between Eclavdra and her future. He burned all bridges behind her, except those who were guarding something on the Eclavdra clear order.  Valley of the Drow,  for example, was spared from _stabilization_. Plundered all what was left, and what couldn't been taken was destroyed. Consider that all art will enrich culture of drow refugees living in Empire of Iuz, as well small population boost will be apreciated. All survivors were ... _conviced_ to Iuz's faith. Maybe not as preety as before conversion ... but whole hearted changed to their new faith.





Any Mordheil (that's the Drow in case you hadn't figured it out yet) who manage to escape Iuz's act of genocide and who flee to the surface may find santuary in Greater Nyrond. Rhynnon has said in the past that if the Mordheil were in dire need, Nyrond would help them as best it could. There are stipulations for this aid however. First any Mordheil who accepts nyrond's refuge will swear fealty to the throne and agree to live under the law of Nyrond. Those who do so will become Nyrondise citizens, with all the rights and responibilites thereof. Second, Those Mordheil who accept refuge must give up the worship of Lolth. Considering that Eclavdra told any who did not come with her, that they  were damned and cursed by Lolth, this shouldn't be such a hard sacrifice for the surviviors. What religious beliefs they may turn to, if any, after that is their own choice.

Those who come and who, upon hearing Rhynnon's terms cannot accept them, will have their wounds tended as we are best able (depending on the availibility of clerical magic that day) and they shall be free to find their own way in the world. Only those who accept Rhynnon's offer will recieve citizinship and the rights to food, shelter, and gainful employment that all citizens have. 

I don't expect to get many refugies, perhaps a hundred or so aberant drow with neutral or lawful tendancies. But if any come, and they can accept my terms, they are welcome to stay in Nyrond.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> IC:
> *Iuz turned his bloodied face towards the Erinye and his bright smile, opening on his face like new wound filled with predatory fangs ... wich are less yellow than week ago. His irises opened up like cat's in the darkness that were surrounding him, and shrouding pathetic and still quietly breathing remmants of  ex-red abishai. Now pile of pulverized flesh. His voice seemingly hoarsen, but unsuprised at all.*
> 
> Come closer ... beautiful angel. We are granting You with audience ... What are You bringing for Us ?




IC:

The devil smiles and moves closer, the light dances with impossible complexity inside her translucent armour and her eyes are bright with excitement, though her voice and demeanor is all sensuous serenity. "Myself... My skill and my knowlege. Troubled times are upon us, my Lord, and we know much that can help the rulers of Oerth. We offer our knowlege freely because we believe that our craft, its potential fully realized, can cleanse the Multiverse of the foul domination of our great enemy." 
She pauses, and stands now right in front of Iuz, looking up into his eyes with hunger. She remains supremely confident, but knows how the game is played. Her hand reaches out and, if he lets her, gently caresses his face. A light touch full of unspoken promises of bliss. "God," she speaks, in what is almost a moan. "Let me serve you and show you my power." 

ooc: This is, almost, as close to porn as it's gonna get. No worries, I know there might be kids reading. .




			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:
> 
> I got your reply to my template. I revised the numbers a little bit, and moved stuff around. Please check your email and take a look.




Got it and replied.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, now that everyone has read my 'secret' posts ... 

  Well, ok, some of you haven't.  Might as well go ahead and read them.  I don't mind.  Others have, so you should too.
  And I wasn't trying to embarass you, Melkor.  Just poking a little fun.  You're an old friend.

  -

  Trust?  Hah.  Trust isn't even a word in the drow vocabulary.  Might as well ask the drow what the words Quantum Mechanics mean.
  Eclavdra only understands what the word means because of her contact with Surface Dwellers!

  Eclavdra tried to take the drow to the Great City under construction (yes, I'm going to talk about it, since people know about it.  Why not?  It's only a game.)
  I'm guessing Eclavdra took 75% to 95% of the drow who survived the battles that occurred when she attempted to assert 95% control over them, and the battles in which she crushed the rebellions over her alliances.
  The remainder - those who stayed - were on their own.  Eclavdra abandoned them to their fate.

  Except for those in the Vault of the Drow.

  When Iuzs' forces arrive at the Vault of the Drow, Eclavdra appears within minutes, and very nicely and gently tells them to go home, and give Iuz the Great her sincere regards.
  Eclavdra states to them that the drow will maintain the TEC Pact, and then sends these minions of Iuz back to him.
  Eclavdra then informs the emissaries of other nations that are in Erelhi-Cinlu that they should return home:  the Vault of the Drow is not safe, and the drow are unable to defend the place.
  Eclavdra personally opens Gates and sees the diplomats safely home.
  This is not breaking off diplomatic relations!  It is just that there is no place currently for diplomats in the anarchy that is the construction site of the Great City.  Eclavdra cannot guarantee their safety there (really, she can't) and she understands other powers aren't going to appreciate their diplomats being killed.

  Eclavdra maintains her drow ambassors and emissaries in Kalanyrs' realms, Williams' realms, Bugbears' realms, and Anabstercorians' realms.  (And anywhere else, that the drow were allowed to set up embassies.)

  The drow once more assert they will be true to the TEC Pact.
  If the elves allow the drow into the Pact of Miranda, they will be true to that (Eclavdra had to knock in more than a few drow heads over this, but that is how it goes in drow society.)

  The remaining 98 cities?
  Eclavdra does not care what happens there now.
  If the forces of Iuz march in and slaughter the few drow remaining there, so be it.
  They find considerable plunder.  The drow who remained and did not go with Eclavdra kept their belongings and goods, their weapons and armor, and these amount to a fairly plentiful bounty for the minions of Iuz.

  Several hundred drow ask for asylum in Greater Nyrond, fleeing the ruin of their city in the lower Rakers at to the minions of Iuz.  (Most of the drow of that city left with Eclavdra:  those are the survivors from those who remained in the city.)  These are drow of good, neutral, and borderline evil alignment, and those whose veneration of Lolth is weak or failing.  They agree to all of King Rhynnons' requests, and become citizens of Greater Nyrond.
  These surviving drow hate Eclavdra, hate Iuz, and come to utterly reject their former society and ways.  Many end up becoming worshippers of Eilistraee, the Dark Maiden.
  Also, a few drow seek asylum in other countries - generally, countries sitting directly above where their cities were.  These desperate drow plead fealty to their new rulers, and immediately proceed to spill all of Eclavdras' plans to the rulers - betraying Eclavdra, and making my Turn 1 Template public knowledge.  These drow come to hate Eclavdra, and a few come to worship Eilistraee.  Some remain evil.  Some, I am presuming, are summarily killed by the surface dwellers.

  Those few drow who did not leave the four cities under the elven nations controlled by Kalanyr are in a truly sorry state.
  When Iuzs' fiends destroy the cities, the surviving drow flee to the surface ... and right into the elves.
  Terrified witless of what the HORRIFIC elves are going to do to them, the drow prepare to fight to the death:  some even wish they had died at the hands of Iuzs' fiends, since that would have been a kinder fate.

  Kalanyr, take note.  For this will be a problem facing your power on Turn 1.

  Remember everyone, that EVERYTHING I just wrote above happens on Turn 1, and not now.
  Serpenteye must formally start the game, and Turn 1 must formally begin, before any of this happens (and, before any of what Rikandur, Paxus, Bugbear, and others have stated will happen.)
  I am merely giving this information out beforehand to simplify matters.

  If all of this leaves you thinking Eclavdra is a really bad, totally heartless, utterly evil person, then you are quite right on all counts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

It's really starting to sound like everyone's ready for that first thread to start. We've already got so many people putting together their initial actions, without the catalyst post even being made.

I'm waiting, ever so patiently. I've got plans, I'm sure we all do. When that thread starts, I'm imagining a very fast start (despite the length of the posts being massive), within hours there will probably be pages and pages of the thread. It's going to really, truly, be an IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

(raises his glass)  And I'll give a toast to that IR.  Cheers.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Xin Hope with heavy prompting from her advisor. Makes the same option to these rebel drow that King Rhynnon has made (with the exception that they are required to abandon all the traditional dieties of the drow with the exception of Ellisterae). They are informed they will be closely watched, but as long as the terms are acceptable and they abide by them they are welcome. 

Likewise a small group of ambassadors will answer Eclavdra's invitation. They are suspicious and ready to flee at a moment's notice, but they are polite if strained. 

Serpenteye: 
PRIVATE!
[sblock]
Add these refugees to the watch list if you would.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

And shockingly the drow are allowed to sign the Miranda pact, (under the same conditions by which we signed the TEC pact). There is a great deal of grumbling among the elves but the other societies of more mixed alignment are more accepting.  And the veiled eladrin amidst the population work to make sure the elves do not cause any trouble. 

Serpenteye (And easy enough for Edena to find out) otherwise PRIVATE!
[sblock]
If necessary assuring the population that any of the acts they fear will see the drow removed from the territory, and our withdrawal from the TEC pact and the removal of the drow from the Miranda pact.[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

TO AIRWHALE

  Eclavdra answers softly to Ranzwick via her Magic Mirror:

  Well met, your Lordship.
  The drow send their greetings to the World of Ginsel.
  We would be honored if you would open diplomatic relations with us.
  We are in a situation where your goods and services are greatly needed indeed, and we have the adamantite to pay for goods.
  The yuan-ti will grant welcome to your Spelljammers, and we will commence trade in the capital city of the yuan-ti in Hempmonaland.
  Your diplomats will be established in luxurious quarters in the yuan-ti city, and accorded every luxury.
  Your traders will be respected and their safety and rights ensured.

  We believe the Whispered One will return for the sad reason that all our divinations and portents point to it.  We have witnessed his return in scryings of the future, and have had confirmation of it in Communes with Lolth, prior to the closing of the Crystal Sphere.
  So yes, he is coming.  However, we will be ready for him.  We presume that other powers of Greyspace, in their wisdom, will put aside their quarrels and also be ready.
  If not ... they are not following the path of wisdom.

  It will be a pleasure doing business with you, your Lordship. 

  (Eclavdra curtsies and bows her head, her long white hair spilling down over her face.)

  Eclavdra confers with the Lord of the Yuan-Ti, a longtime ally, and the Yuan-Ti make good on their word, opening their city, and preparing a Spaceport for incoming Spelljammers.




  TO ALL:

  The drow invite all the diplomats sent to the Erelhi-Cinlu (and just sent home) to come to the capital city of the Yuan-Ti Empire down in Hempmonaland.  The yuan-ti capital city will be the new capital for the drow, as well as for the yuan-ti.
  The drow state all diplomats, ambassadors, and merchants coming there will receive the proper treatment and protection they are entitled to, and that the yuan-ti will see to their needs.
  The drow welcome trade:  the drow state they have plenty of adamantite to trade for goods of various kinds.  Of course, the drow expect to be paid FAIRLY for their adamantite, and adamantite is very expensive metal, but that's just a normal matter of trade.

  The drow state diplomats and traders cannot enter the Great City because of the situation there.
  However, they will have free run of the yuan-ti empire.  And the yuan-ti will respect this (the Lord of the Yuan-Ti will enforce this, working with Eclavdras and her people.)
  Free travel, via Gates, is offered to any diplomats and traders wishing to come to the yuan-ti capital city.  Accommodations will be set up, and visitors will have luxurious places to stay (if there is one thing the yuan-ti are good for, its' setting up grandeur and splendor - their empire is very much like a kind of decayed Rome.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

To Kalanyr and others sending diplomats:

  The incoming elven diplomats are put up in luxurious and protected quarters in the yuan-ti capital (I'm betting the elves find this much more acceptable and palatable, being with the yuan-ti on the surface, than with the drow underground.    )
  Other diplomats are also housed in the yuan-ti city with full honor.
  What is going on beneath their feet?  A lot!  But the diplomats are kept away, for their own safety, and Eclavdra isn't lying when she says she can't guarantee their safety amidst the massive construction project Below (she has her hands full just keeping the situation under control period.)

  Eclavdra personally speaks with the elves, in her usual soft, gentle voice, ignoring their inner, concealed (but obvious to her) hatred, horror, and disgust:

  Please understand that a new reality faces us all, with the closing of the Crystal Sphere.
  I do not do what I want to do.  I do what I have to do.
  In this crisis, I think we all must do things which otherwise we would find unthinkable.
  You are quite safe here, and will be treated with all honor by my people and the yuan-ti.
  Likewise, our ambassadors to Miranda will behave according to your laws.

  -

  The refugee drow in Miranda have to be captured.
  They are so terrified of the elves they will not surrender, and since flight is not possible for them they will fight to the end.
  If the elves capture them and do not kill them, these drow - after a very long time - slowly adjust, realizing the elves are not quite the horrific monsters they were made out to be, and begin slowly changing towards neutrality and good, and some even to the elven ways.

  If Miranda sends notice to Eclavdra that these renegade drow are threatening the elves (by their refusal to surrender) Eclavdra offers to send an elite team of drow in to deal with these renegades.
  Of course, if this is allowed all the refugee drow will be killed, down to the least and very last.  But no elves will lose their lives trying to capture or kill these terrified refugees.

  (Wryly notes it is not easy playing a chaotic evil power, where the main population of drow are all worse than mad dogs, and that said with an apology to mad dogs for the comparison.  The yuan-ti are not nearly so evil, but nevertheless hate and loath the other peoples around them.  Eclavdra, of course, is the maddest of all the mad dogs ... if she wasn't, she wouldn't have come to rule the drow.  Eclavdra is fully as evil as Iuz, just more soft spoken ... truly, a Dark Ozma.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Very well capture it will be. Morwel believes strongly in giving everyone at least a chance.  However in consideration of the elven population, Morwel and her small escort of Eladrin shall attempt to apprehend the drow themselves (which represents 5 Epic PL and 2 elite PL (from the Elvanian forest).) 

I assume that only a small amount of drow would flee into the elven lands. (If its a large force I'll increase the numbers). Is my assumption correct?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Heh, try playing on of the few strongly good aligned powers in a world dominated by evil, which is being chased by neutrality .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

There were 60,000 drow in the 4 drow cities under your lands, Kalanyr.
  Of those, somewhere between 75% and 95% (maybe as few as 50%, if Eclavdra was not succesful in her efforts at controlling her people, but I spent considerable PL on that matter:  Serpenteye must rule on how many drow left with Eclavdra during Turn 1) left with Eclavdra for the Great City.

  Of those thousands who remained, many perished when Iuzs' forces appeared, sacking the cities, taking everything of value, and taking prisoners back to be tortured at Iuzs' pleasure, their heads later sent to Eclavdra branded with the word Traitor (Eclavdra finds this quite delightful, and compliments Iuz handsomely on his handling of the 'trash')

  The survivors still number over a thousand, in all likelihood.  Maybe, more than two thousand.
  But these are drow who are exhausted, demoralized, and worst of all caught in the sunlight - they can't see, and the burning, blinding, terrifying sunlight renders them all but helpless, as they huddle in the deepest shade they can find, stumbling and falling in the strange and impassible forest, completely lost and bewildered.
  It is an easy matter for the elves and eladrin to capture these drow.  It is almost absurdly easy, if the attempt is made during the daylight hours.
  Afterwards, the drow shiver in the elven prisons, utterly horrified at what the terrible, monstrous elves are going to do to them.  It will be months before their attitude is fully eased and altered, assuming the elves try to reform them using the lofty, gentle methods elves use (after all, the elves are a very good and noble people.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 9, 2005)

The policy of the Triumvirate Rebellious regarding drow refugees is, 'cmon in.'  We've space for them, no need to reject them.  They'll probably feel right at home, as my succubi minions swoop down on them from the heavens bearing food and water.

We vehemently decry Iuz's atrocity!  Truly, he is a beast with no peer, a monster with no heart except that which he eats from the chest of babes!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

A sizeable number of drow (several hundred), fleeing the ruin of the drow city under the Bright Desert, appear on the surface, facing the blinding desert sun and desert heat.
  They are all too happy when the succubi appear and offer safety and refuge!
  They become a part of your power, Anabstercorian.

  None of these drow become neutral or good, since they are in the company of succubi and other familiar beings.  Most retain their worship of Lolth, Ghaunadaur, Kiransalee, Vhaeraun and the other dark drow dieties.
  However, they all share a vehement, permanent hatred of Eclavdra and Iuz.

  -

  Eclavdra sends a message, commenting that Iuz the Mighty is an ally in the TEC Pact, that what he did was right, that the drow who refused to go to the Great City were indeed traitors - to the drow, and to Lolth - and they face a far worse fate in the afterlife than anything Iuz could ever do to them, because Lolth will sit in judgement on their treasonous spirits.  (Yes, Eclavdra is that vile, folks.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

The policy of the Illithid empire of the underdark regarding drow refugees is, "Snacks."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

And many drow refugees, who did not go with Eclavdra to the Great City and who are fleeing the minions of Iuz and the ruin of their cities at their hands, run right into the Illithid and other evil underdark races.
  Thus, their fate is sealed.  The Illithid feast well, for some time to come.  So do the Beholders, and of course the drow make great target practice for those eye-beams the Beholders use.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 9, 2005)

Any drow sufficiently full of wanderlust as to find themselves in Aestia are allowed in. They're encouraged to enjoy open-face sandwiches and beer though, and eat fish. Drow aren't any different than anyone else really, at least in Aestia.*

_*Aestia might be more frightening than the elves to your average drow. Watching gnomes cheerfully pervert the worship of Lloth into a sports drink marketing campaign, or trying to get you to consent to "trying for halfbreeds" is a deeper sort of terror to drow than "mere" fear of the enemy._


Lloth Juice: Now with real spiders! Try our new breakfast cereal too! Lloth-O's! ​


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 9, 2005)

Just to double check - the time span of the drow evacuation is a month or so, and the ensuing Iuz blitzkrieg is a couple of days, right?  So this could easily take up a third of a turn?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

I never claimed the drow of Aestia and Polaria, assuming that any drow live in the Underdark of these continents at all ... assuming there is an Underdark below these continents.

  In any case, the drow - if they exist - of these continents would scoff and snort at everything happening to their kindred on the continent of Oerik, concerned only with their own problems and not paying any attention to Eclavdra overtures, Eclavdras' warnings, or anything Eclavdra does.
  They aren't happy or sad when they hear of the slaughter of their kindred by Iuz.  They feel safe in their own cities under Aestia and Polaria, and don't particularly care of the rest of the drow all rot.

  Such is the nature of the drow, who are truly the Dark Elves.

  Few of the refugees from the now sacked drow cities are able to reach Polaria or Aestia.
  Those that do, do so by teleportation.
  They immediately go into hiding, using their magic to cover themselves, and these refugee drow (still evil) become a serious menace and problem to the local areas.
  Only a couple actually turn themselves in to the authorities, and attempt to integrate with their surroundings.  These 4 or 5 will eventually change to neutrality and perhaps chaotic good.

  Lloth-O's?  LOL, James!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

Posted by Anabstercorian:

  Just to double check - the time span of the drow evacuation is a month or so, and the ensuing Iuz blitzkrieg is a couple of days, right? So this could easily take up a third of a turn?


  From Edena:

  I don't know how long the Drow Consolidation takes.
  I also don't know how long Iuzs' sacking of the drow cities takes (or if other powers beat him to it, or - indeed - if all out battles between the forces of Iuz and the forces of other powers and the remaining drow occur!  It could happen!)
  Serpenteye will have to make rulings on both the Drow Consolidation and the Rampage of Iuz, and on actions declared by other powers.

  See, everyone is getting ahead of themselves here.
  It isn't Turn 1 yet.
  Remember that none of this has actually happened yet.  It hasn't even started to happen.

  Iuzs' rampage could easily be countered by interfering powers.  Anything could happen.  
  My statements above reflect only the fact that the Drow Consolidation occurs, and that Iuzs' Rampage occurs, and that your powers offer refuge to the survivors.

  It's going to be amusing watching you'all contest Geoff and the western Dim Forest.
  Eluvan has the most right to Geoff, because Geoff is a breakaway member of the nation of Keoland.
  Both Melkor and Paxus have claimed Geoff.
  I wonder if Creamsteak will put in a claim?
  Hmmmm ...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Paxus Asclepius, as your forces move into Geoff, they find a large squadron of Nosferatu Knights led by Prince Garthaur, an imposing, half-naked  figure covered in sinister tatoos glowing with magical energy, he flies on Shadow Dragon to meet with the leader of giants:
> 
> "We shall respect the rights of your people, but Lord Gallador requests a permission to maintain a military outpost in this area, it has strategic importance, and we are in dire need of such strongholds on surface."




As Edena notes, these events won't actually occur yet, so I will not argue the Wolf God's case until such time as it is truly necessary.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

TO ALL IN THE IR

  (grins evilly)

  Remember now, folks, that the Drow Consolidation hasn't happened yet, since the Turn has not started.
  That means, the Rampage of Iuz has also not happened yet.
  Both actions have been declared, but they haven't happened yet.

  Now, nobody is going to know about the Drow Consolidation (Eclavdra and most of the drow departing for the Great City under construction) until after it has started, and well underway.
  Once it is known, your power might act on it.

  Once the Drow Consolidation is complete, consider this:

  There are going to be all those drow cities, intact, sitting down in the Underdark.
  Somewhere between 5% and 25% (my best guess as to the range) of the drow will still be there, along with ALL of their possessions, weapons, armor, magic, spellbooks, and treasure.  Read:  LOTS of treasure, and little if any force to protect it.  Sorta like an unguarded dragon hoard, as it were.  (Yes, Eclavdra and the majority of the drow left with the majority of the treasure, but what's left is still enormous!)

  And just think of all those mithril and adamantine mines that will still be there, unguarded.

  And of course those drow cities make the perfect place to set up FORTRESSES DIRECTLY UNDER other players' powers.  (For a complete list of where all my cities are, just take a look at my roster ... it was public knowledge IC then, and is public knowledge IC now.  But forget the cities in Hempmonaland under the Yuan-ti Empire ... Eclavdra has those cities obliterated and the caverns collapsed, excepting only the one city that will become the Great City.)

  Getting the picture yet?  

  So yeah, the drow are leaving.  The drow are going away to that Great City of theirs to be built.
  And yeah, Iuz intends to rampage through the drow cities, and take all that treasure for himself, and so on ...
  These are now public declarations of what I and Rikandur intend to do with our powers.

  Now, I must wonder what YOUR powers will do, in public, and in secret, concerning all those cities.
  We shall find out on Turn 1, won't we?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, man.  This just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

William
[sblock]
The people of the Miranda Alliance wish to sign into the Treaty of Ekbir. (Sorry not long or wordy but I'm kind of tired).
[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 9, 2005)

KALANYR:
Spoiler:
[sblock] The Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, gladly welcomes the Miranda Alliance into the Treaty of Ekbir.  We humbly request to sign the Treaty of the Miranda Alliance, and discuss matters of mutual concern. (I had a long day as well.)

[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

William
Privae
[sblock]
The Baklunish are welcomed into the Miranda Pact. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Serpenteye what happens in the following situation ?

Acerak (Epic PL 5) is attacked by a force of other epic beings totalling PL 5, lets say they roll well enough to do 1 PL of damage to Acerak. What happens ? Does Acerak become PL 4 (and if so does this hold even if he flees before he can be destroyed ? or does this reset if he escapes rather than risk annihilation ? ) or does he remain PL 5 effectively but is destroyed when he takes a total of PL 5 damage ? or does it require PL 5 damage in a single round to destroy him ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

For PCs, I could understand the "5 PL damage in a single round to destroy", but 5 PL damage total forces you out of combat for the rest of the turn. Damage being cumulative across all battles during a turn.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 9, 2005)

*To Creamsteak (Private):*

[sblock]Arch-Merchant Glu'boise makes his way to the antechamber of Yugthulgon, taking precaution to only arrive when The Illithid has finished dinner.  "News from the surface."

"Dessert."  The mercane says as he offers Yugthulgon a brain of a once-potent arcane spellcaster in a tidy crystal jar.  "I am here to represent the Empire of Lynn.  We are aware of jist of your plans on the Prime.  We also understand however, that while your forces are unparalleled in terms of might, it is currently short on the necessary power to maintain a steady amount of growth on its own.  That is the reason why we think you will deal with us.  We can offer you a substantial amount of industrial power you might find enticing.  I am here to see if you are interested, and to see what you can offer us in return for our financial backing."[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 9, 2005)

*To Radiant (Private):*

[sblock]My PC, Arch-Merchant Glu'boise will attempt to establish contact with the Claw Mercenary Company about information as to their average costs for their help.  Specifically, he asks for the costs for them to attack an enemy and the cost to get them to defend one of his territories, he furthermore questions them to see if they have a code on the anonymity of their employers if they were hired to attack someone, and if not, if that has a price as well.  An OOC explanation for about how much PL you'd be willing to send for what price would be nice.  Depending on your faction's reaction he may have a specific job within the next 6 months.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

*To Sollir:* (Private)

[sblock]"How nice, a meal with a meal." Yug thinks into the air around him. His mind quickly turning to the strange fact that something has managed to make it past his guards without being brutally ripped apart and then quite possibly devoured. Especially such a non-illithid creature. If, perhaps, one of the more powerful illithid overminds had escaped their execution... perhaps they could have performed such a feat... but none would have been so foolish.

Yug continues eating, only vaguely paying attention. "So, what does the non-illithid have to say for itself? You bring food, you come when I am finishing a meal, and you come into my home. You are suicidal, whether brave or not. What is to stop me from eating you now?" Yug ponders... the inquiry, and rolls it over in his mind at the speed of thought, only much faster.

"So, your offering me... power in exchange for what? Destruction? You mock me to think that I wouldn't just take everything you have without a thought." Yug ponders reading his mind. He decides that any foe, nomatter how powerful, is no match for yugs mind. He quickly takes in what knowledge 'of the surface' this creature brings into his domain. "Yes... I was mostly aware of the news you bring. There is one on the surface who thinks they are better than myself. That is unnacceptable. They are inferior afterall, and inferior beings should not ever risk being greater than their masters unless they... wish to challenge their seat of power. I know what to do... I need only a bit more power in order to destroy them..."

"I can offer you the wealth of my enemies. With the power at my beck and call, and your... vast wealth... I could indeed destroy my enemies and leave their most valuable resources behind for your taking. You know who I wish to kill now, as I have gleaned the information from your own mind. I will see to it that this one is stopped from growing in power. I see you are well aware that they possess some great wealth. While I destroy them... you could do as you please. That is acceptable to me. I will annihilate, and you will steal what is left over... that does not bother me."

"You should be gone before my hunger returns. I will return here when the act is done. You can... recieve your final rewards in this very room. I imagine you can see yourself out? The guards could lead you out, but they are... vastly powerful and ferociously hateful of you lesser creatures. Beholders are quite powerful, even if they lack my true clarity and the path of ilsensine."
[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 9, 2005)

*To William (Private):*

[sblock]Response to your earlier diplomatic message.

The ambassadors are able to get a conference with the Arch-Merchant with little hassle and are treated with courtesy and respect for the duration of their stay.  The sights they see while visiting the Empire of Lynn are considerably different and strange than any other places.  There are few living beings in the Empire and undead walk the streets without prejudice and seem to be as lively as those still breathing.  All of the Lynnians wear ornamental clothing of multiple hues and go about the same hussle and bustle of every day life as those in most nations do, although perhaps with more laid back and polite.

The Arch-Merchant himself is immediately pleased with the gifts, obvious wonder, intrigue, and thankfulness shown on his face.  He will spend a good portion of the next few days examining the trinkets and information given to him and will also attempt to find out what type of illusory spell radiates from the box.  He reads Al'Akbar's letter thrice over before Skakhor appears.  Struck speechless by the sight of the creature, he even pokes it slightly with one lengthy, outstretched finger before apologizing, "I am very interested in accepting both your master's offer and your service.  To eliminate confusion however I ask if you know any specific favors or actions he would have of me and the people of Lynn or if he will simply call on me when an event has arisen?"[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 9, 2005)

*To Creamsteak: (Private)*

[sblock]Arch-Merchant Glu'boise loses some of his composure as his shudders at the illithid's intense psionic power.  His calculations were a off the mark on the being's strength, and he thanked that he was right when he gambled on the Illithid's apetite being sated for the current time.  After some negotiation between the two, telepathically, the Mercane speaks, "That deal is suitable with me.  I will see myself out."

He wastes no more of Yugthulgon's time with useless pleasantries and vanishes after setting foot out of the antechamber.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 9, 2005)

OOC:
Folks, folks. Put down Your supersitions ! Don't You read carefully what I wrote ? Okay I will put it all point by point. Since Paxus overtake Geoff before I had decided. 

First ... Empire of Iuz was alvays welcoming drow refugees, considering their tendenices and natural cunning they biuld up a niche for themselves there. And climate is good for them, kinda of this kind of weather that vampires can live here without fear of getting sunburned. So all drow seeing drow/demon/lesser races in Iuz's colours, would know price of opposing His forces. 
Then all those wishing death would be disabled, average drow isn't a match for a average demon. And these demons are trained in acting in teams, along with lesser troops. Infighting within teams is friendly, as much as CE creatures understand friendship. Only drow that would manage to escape, are those who abadon all their goodies except sword in hand. All rest will be captured or surrender. Iuz's terms are really easy, convert or die. And no drow like mathron mothers (Female Priesstesses of Llolth that rule their Houses) ... 

So who would care if their leaders, certainly wishing them messy death at the hands of Iuz, die ? In some instances it will be those drow that would present Iuz with head of their leader to confirm their new allegiance. 

1)Drow who would ally with Iuz would be moved to abadoned Drow cities beyond Empire. Period. Prisoners, those who fought against Legion and lived, would be forcibly converted to Iuz's faith. Other drow would be given free choice. As long as they obey Iuz they could worship UNANSERVING deities/fiend lords/whoever they please. *OBEY* Iuz orders. 

2)It will be blitzkrieg in all aspects, Iuz's forces know plans of These Cities well ! Of course they will come to parley with defenders, but rebel's choices are limited: Surrender and blend with Iuz's citizens, or put up meaningless fight that will only worsen their condition.

ONLY rebbelious leaders will be executed if taken alive ! ONLY Drow Mathrons, defying both Iuz and Eclavdra earlier, would suffer from the magical tortures that I described earlier. 

Remeber that rare Drow Priesstes is as faithful to Llolth as Eclavdra, favorite instrument of Llothl Will. And those would, probably, follow Eclavdra. Others, whose faith is shaky, may even convert to Iuz's faith first. His dogma isn't that different than Lloth's ... easy to accept, and to civilise in drow way. 

3)I doubt that slaves would fight for their drow masters, Iuz's Demonic Forces will give them spark of hope, speaking of peace and equality first. War Maidens are trained in Diplomacy. All who will follow instructions from Iuz's foces will be given grey bandanas that would confirm their status as Iuz's Personal Property ! Nobody will dare to kill them. And Iuz would speak to them ... in person.  Usuall  about land of freedom, Empire of Iuz, You heard enough polititcians to understand. I will wite up all when everything would be in place.

Obedient slaves/drow will be given warm energetic soup and will help in salvaging remmants of drow cities, before moving, trough _Teleporting Circles_, to Empire. All mines and buildings, in cities that aren't below Iuz's Empire or under one of his allies territory, will be collapsed afterwards by Gnome Demolition Squads ! Evil gnomes who love to blow things up ! Anyone wishing to use these andamantite mines will have to dig them out anew.

4)Iuz's allies: Acererak, TEC pact, Celestial Imperium. Will be noticed about empty cities beyond their feet and rich andamantite mines. Period. Iuz don't care if illithids would take these places over. It's up to his _friends_ to manage on their own, neh ? 

And for response on eventual attack during *Stabilization Mission*. Keep in mind that Iuz is leading these forces in person ! And can slaughter small armies himself while His Legion would move to their objective. If forces intercepting would be too big, Iuz's army would vanish in thin air. And move to next objective. Period.

If I ever wished Drow slaughtered, I would send Iuz's UNDEAD.  And then would be no refugees.  

Paxus Asclepius, Your forces could notice that there is a lot footprints of demons ... as if they teleported here, but inmediately teleported out. Without making any other move. Iuz's ambassador, Hobgoblin Captain, could explain that demons were sent here in ... stabilisation mission, but seeing Wolf God's forces on march ... ready to give protection to these lands, their presence was unnecesary anymore and Iuz's forces departed in peace. They have lot of work.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Actually Iuz can slaugher fairly sizeable armies by himself given enough time.


+8/+7 (epic) +2/+2 (demipower) + +0/+1 (is a cleric) = +10/+10, even Elites can't damage Iuz (until Tech Level 8 or 4 if they have the personal attention of a diety) (they have a max attack of 6+4 = 10 and Iuz's minimum defence is 11).  Iuz will only inflict small damage on such foes (since they are probably more than 3 PL) but he will eventually slaughter them.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 9, 2005)

Of course, but this time Iuz's main concern would be to delay enemy armies. To give his demons enough time to pcify/parlay with Drow and evacuate them. Imagine:
"See those elves ? They are here gfor blood, drow blood. Eclavdra and her slaves abadoned You, and Iuz's fold is open for faithful and obedient. Drow prosper under his rule." 

Iuz's Regulars +1/+2, Elites +5/+5, Epic +9/+9, Iuz +10/+10 ... Och, I love this.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2005)

Yup, well assuming you have a strong clerical presence in all of Iuz's forces. Otherwise the defence is 1 less.

Edit: If Iuz lichified himself he'd be +10/+12 which makes him untouchable even to normal epics. (Min defense of +13 vs Max attack of +13) for at least a couple of turns, I don't think Lesser/Intermediate dieties will be showing up instantly. Heh.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 9, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> IC:
> The devil smiles and moves closer, the light dances with impossible complexity inside her translucent armour and her eyes are bright with excitement, though her voice and demeanor is all sensuous serenity. "Myself... My skill and my knowlege. Troubled times are upon us, my Lord, and we know much that can help the rulers of Oerth. We offer our knowlege freely because we believe that our craft, its potential fully realized, can cleanse the Multiverse of the foul domination of our great enemy."
> She pauses, and stands now right in front of Iuz, looking up into his eyes with hunger. She remains supremely confident, but knows how the game is played. Her hand reaches out and, if he lets her, gently caresses his face. A light touch full of unspoken promises of bliss. "God," she speaks, in what is almost a moan. "Let me serve you and show you my power."
> 
> ooc: This is, almost, as close to porn as it's gonna get. No worries, I know there might be kids reading. .




OOC: I know ...  So ... kids, remeber that if You want to know what Serpenteye wrote ask Your moms and daddies, about what we are writing and smirking here. 

Serpenteye, now ... what should I do ? Iuz is CE, and have no morals to speak of. How convicingly explain his "proper" mien ?    

IC:
*Demon lord smirked to Devil woman, and gently grasped delicate fingers that are carressing his cheek. His breath almost burned Eiryne's fingers while before he kissed them softly, almost without touching. Terrible beast in the shape of man araised from his Throne of Skulls and looked down on the Deviless. Iuz spoke softly, his eyes burning like molten lava, but his terrible power kept in check. Only storm clouds gathering over Dorakaa, in dreadful silence.*

Without terms ? Just like that ? We accept Your service. Are You to eat or relax ? We were just going to take a refreshing bath. You are allowed to accompany us, under one condition.
Tell us Your name ... I'm not bathing with strangers. >wink<

*Cambion Prince's voice is soft and warm, only from time to time spark of fiercer emotions can be heard ... it seems that he brutally keeps himself in check, while admiring graceful movements of Eiryne. He paused and asked, light heartly, his eyes filled with humour.*

About what menace from the Infinite Darkness this pathetic abishai were barking ? Are You confirming his statements ? For blueprints that he offered were filled with errors and hidden traps. 

*Demonic god spat last words at abishai, full of loathing and contempt.*

Ei, meat bag ! Remeber that You are still serving Us. Your soul and life belong to Iuz forever. You shouldn't betray Your brethen ... and You know price for disobedience, and price of failure is higer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2005)

“Your quiet arrival may be quite a blessing,” Emperor Noru said to Hachiman, “An envoy from the Celestial Empire also arrived earlier today, I would have you speak to them on my behalf, if you would be so kind. Our neighbour’s situation is perplexing, and I would have you front our negotiations. See if you can arrange a meeting between the Priest-Emperor and myself, it has been too long since we last spoke.”

Hachiman nodded, “I have sought out the assistance of friends,” he said simply, “They should arrive shortly.”

“Friends?”

“Yes, their arrival will be discreet, as that is their nature. It would be preferred that we keep their presence secret, as they operate best when not seen.”

“Your friends are sounding rather sinister thus far, Hachiman-san,”

“Do not worry yourself my lord, they are celestials. Their actions will always be for the betterment of good,” Hachiman explained, “But regardless, we shouldn’t keep the visitors waiting. I will gladly speak to them, where are they currently?”

“I will have a servant show you the way. I’m afraid I must attend to a diplomat from Burundi. Behave yourself now,” Emporer Noru says amiably.

They bow to one another and leave.


*          *          *          *          *


Prince Talisad sat in contemplation of news he had received about Greyspace. A demigod, Hachiman, had requested the aid of a distant relation, a leonal by the name of Tesnar and his retinue, one of the Prince’s finest groups, to assist with a overwhelming problem on the horizon. Talisad’s problem was that Tesnar and a number of his associates were seeing to an incredibly important task, and Talisad was at odds trying to determine which was more important.

“There is not much time to ponder that dilemma, sir. Time is short,” An owlinal advisor reminded him, seeing his expression, “Perhaps you should send an alternate group which includes the couple of members of Tesnar’s team who remain.”

Talisad nodded. He was working his way to such an idea, and after weighing it against other options, it was starting to look good. He would’ve liked more time, but he decided simply that calling Tesnar back and having another group pick up the job halfway through would be too risky. His best option was to assemble the best group he could with those still at his disposal, and hope it was enough. 

“Alright, send word to Galeda and Zennef. Tell them they need to assemble a team to go to Oerth, and quickly. I’ll brief them on the situation once they’re ready,” he ordered.

The advisor nodded and left. Prince Talisad sat back and wondered what actions the other celestials were taking in light of the coming events.


*          *          *          *          *


*Azmodean - Public*

[sblock]







			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> A foreign Nymph (hiding her visage to aviod harming bystanders) enters your capitol and requests an audience with King Rhiannon. She suppresses her abilities once she identifies herself.
> If the audience is granted:
> 
> The Nymph introduces herself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath. "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi. N'grath has watched the Nippon Dominion from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."
> ...




The nymph is treated kindly upon her arrival, and needs only wait a short while before an audience with Emporer Noru is available.

She is greeted by a greying but energetic man, seemingly in his late fourties or early fifties. He carries an air of confidence and charisma about him, a charming leader but there seems to be a very calculating and meticulous man behind the face the nymph is exposed to.

"Madam Ambassador, I am honoured that Burundi would extend a hand of friendship in these times. Nippon, its Dominion, and Zindia are all nature respecting -if not revering- societies, so your request for cooperation is gratefully accepted. I would be glad to have a discussion with N'Grath on what we should do, and what is already being done, to preserve the land we rely on," Emporer Noru says, "It shouldn't be too difficult to fit the meeting into my schedule at this stage, but things are certainly going to get hectic in the future. We have many fine buildings here in the capital for Burundi to use should N'Grath wish to establish an embassy."

He goes on to chat pleasantly with the nymph ambassador on whatever topics she wants to bring up, and offers her a tour of Hagat before she leaves.

An embassy is made available for Burundi in Hagat, the capital of Nippon, should they wish to use it.[/sblock]


*Kalanyr - Private*

[sblock]







			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> An eladrin secretly approaches the guardinal to discuss a continuation of the alliance the celestials of the Upper Planes have long since shared.




The eladrin is taken to see Prince Talisad personally. He speaks frankly with them.

"Yes, we will have a presence in Greyspace. It is relieving to know we'll have your people as allies there, so don't worry, we have no reason to not want to work alongside you. You'll find some of the finest the Guardinals have to offer there, you can rely on them, as I am sure they can rely on you," he explains, "They will be working with Hachiman who, like the Guardinals, will keeping a relatively low profile. If you need to find them they'll probably be in or near Nippon. Is there anything you wished them to know before they went?”[/sblock]


*William Ronald - Public*

[sblock]







			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> My door is open to you, and I hope that the Baklunish nations and yours may continue friendly diplomatic relations and mutually beneficial trade.  The Mouqollad Consortium will still continue to ship its goods to your borders, and gladly sell the fine products of your nation to the world.  If you desire either my advice or assistance, my representatives and I are available to you.
> 
> I would like to establish embassies in consulates in your lands, and offer embassies and consulates in the Baklunish Empire in return. Should you have need of their services, you can ask my representatives â€“ who have been told that you and your peoples are to be treated with the greatest respect.




Your offer is graciously accepted, and an embassy is established for the Baklunish Empire within Hagat, the capital of Nippon. A group of ambassadors is sent to the Baklunish Empire as well to occupy an embassy there, bearing gifts for Al’Akbar from Emporer Noru of Nippon. Among the gifts is a letter containing a simple greeting from Hachiman, the Nippon demigod of war, with a message of good will and an offer to assist should it ever be wanted.[/sblock]

*Radiant – Public*

[sblock]The delegation which is sent to Nippon is greeted at the gates by one of the city officials. He eyes the Sikari nervously, inexplicably intimidated by its presence.
“His majesty, Emporer Noru, is occupied at the current point in time, but an audience will shortly be available with either him or a representative who can speak on his behalf. If you wish you could wait in the palace gardens or explore our great city of Hagat,” he offers, trying to compensate for the ambassadors having to wait.

As soon as an audience is available though they do not find themselves before the Emporer, but someone else, a serene and seemingly gentle man, though the Sikari feels he has vast amounts power at his disposal. He bows low and introduces himself.

“Good day to you, I am Hachiman, advisor and associate of Emporer Noru. As he is currently occupied I will be speaking to you on his behalf,” he explains.

Food and drink is brought in, examples of the fine local cuisine. Hachiman pours himself a drink then indicates to the array of food set down.

“Please, enjoy a bite to eat and something to drink. I am sure your journey has been a stressful one. Once you are satisfied we can get down to business,” he says.

Hachiman seems to be a master of conversation, and keeps the delegates entertained for the entirety of the meal. He shows particular interest in the Sikari, and seeks to get to know them, asking non-intrusive questions between topics.

At the end of the meal, making sure everyone is content, he addresses the group, “So friends, what can Nippon, its Dominion, and Zindia do for you?”[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 9, 2005)

Serpenteye, Airwhale/Zelda! Important!

[sblock]A major chance to my template! I am not spending so many  PP`s to improve technology, instead Airwhale/Zelda has agreed to use his spelljammers to transport vast majority of my regular, Elite and Epic forces to the Undeath world( is this Ginebei,  Gibnal, or Ginsal?), our main target is Valion Pool.

I am beginning by surprise attack of most of my Epic and Elite forces(hopefully aided by some of Airwhale`s), including Gallador armed with Sword of Kas, in order to slay Selitisa the Archlich and his most faithful followers. I am asssuming most of his 300 regular Pl are mindless Undeath, therefore all my Necromancers will try to take control over the Undeath legions( and I have much more of them, they are significant part of my 50 Elite Pl, Selitisa has only 10 Elite and 2 Epic). With their leader death, the less fanatical followersof Archlich may swear fealty to me, not counting those gained by subversion( this part of my template is still valid), and subversion will help me with organizing the assasinatiion of Selitisa and finding his phylactery.  I am mixing standard infiltration with the infiltration of my Elite forces, some of which are Assasins, spies and wizards specialized in this field.

If this tactic works and I have enough forces left, I will continue with assasinating the two warlords strongest after Salitisa ( alternatively those most loyal to him or of Chaotic alignment/ least reliable) and trying to subvert their legions.

I am sending messages  to other warlords of Ginsal , focusing my diplomatic efforts on those that meet at least two of three following requirements:

-they have lawful tendencies, or at least not strongly Chaotic and are not complete megalomaniacs, therefore can be reliable to an extent.

- are of average strenght and lower, therefore they can`t hope to conquer this world on their own.

-have emmnity towards Salitisa/Cult of Vecna, or at least are not allied to it.

I am making the following arguments to them:

-for ages the undeath of this world were wasting their great potential in constant and pointless internal squabling, if they agree to follow my lead I will lead them to great destiny, including expansion on other worlds, I emphasize the following benefits:

1. If they join with me, they will be given technology and together our development will be quicker than of any other single power in Greyspace.

2. We would be able to research the glories of 10th level magic rapidly using the world`s resources.

3. They will be governors of territories taken from warlords opposing me, and conquered on other worlds, achieving greater status and power.

4. They can look at Gallador`s Concord to see that I am fair to my vassals and aliies, Duergars and Kua-Toa under my rule have retained their ways, and are achieving greater prosperity.  Vecna on the other hand is insane and unpredictable.[/sblock]

Serpenteye, here is my revised template!

[sblock]- I start with 321 IC, 200 regular Pl, 50 Elite and 9 Epic.

1. I am creating additional 170 Pl of regular armies. Now I have 151 Pp`s left and 370 Pl of regular armies. I am bringing 350 regular Pl, 35 Elite Pl, and 6 Epic Pl to Ginsal.

2. Infiltration- 100 Pp`s for subversion of powers of Ginsal, but only those that refuse the offer to join me, made in the frrst part of the post.( I am hoping that in case of warlords that are willing to join my Concord I willl have at least 50% control), and to provide information, agents for the military actions stated in first part of this post.- Subversion is aided by my Elite forces!

3. 50 Pp`s for technological research, bringing my Tech level from 1 to 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It's really starting to sound like everyone's ready for that first thread to start. We've already got so many people putting together their initial actions, without the catalyst post even being made.
> 
> I'm waiting, ever so patiently. I've got plans, I'm sure we all do. When that thread starts, I'm imagining a very fast start (despite the length of the posts being massive), within hours there will probably be pages and pages of the thread. It's going to really, truly, be an IR.




It is .



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (raises his glass)  And I'll give a toast to that IR.  Cheers.




A toast to the IR and it's creator. Cheers to you Edena. And cheers to everyone. 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:
> PRIVATE!
> [sblock]
> Add these refugees to the watch list if you would.
> [/sblock]




All in due time. It hasn't happened yet, and it might not happen quite that way.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Just to double check - the time span of the drow evacuation is a month or so, and the ensuing Iuz blitzkrieg is a couple of days, right?  So this could easily take up a third of a turn?




Edena could (by teleportation circle) move most of his population in a week. He needs longer time to disassemble his industry and move it to the City, and the longer time he takes the more IC he can salvage. It still won't exceed 50% of the IC of the drow and their servitors. The rest, (mines, raw-material-processing factories, poison farms and so on) will either be destroyed or there for the taking.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO ALL IN THE IR
> 
> (grins evilly)
> 
> ...




Quite right. Any number of thing could happen before those actions...



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Serpenteye what happens in the following situation ?
> 
> Acerak (Epic PL 5) is attacked by a force of other epic beings totalling PL 5, lets say they roll well enough to do 1 PL of damage to Acerak. What happens ? Does Acerak become PL 4 (and if so does this hold even if he flees before he can be destroyed ? or does this reset if he escapes rather than risk annihilation ? ) or does he remain PL 5 effectively but is destroyed when he takes a total of PL 5 damage ? or does it require PL 5 damage in a single round to destroy him ?




Acererak is temporarily weakened to 4 PL, but will recover in a week or so. (Damage on that magnitude defies conventional means of healing) If he's reduced to 0 PL he's killed or captured. If an artifact worth more than 1 epPL is damaged, however, the loss is permanent but can be repaired. 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> For PCs, I could understand the "5 PL damage in a single round to destroy", but 5 PL damage total forces you out of combat for the rest of the turn. Damage being cumulative across all battles during a turn.




5 PL damage forces you out of combat permanently. Returning people from the dead is no simple matter for most factions. 


--

Note on Clones and Simulacrums:

Clones are reliable under normal circumstances, if they are used conventionally. Simulacrums, however, can sometimes develop a mind of their own. And that can be problematic if you have a lot of them running around at the same time.


----------



## Xael (Jan 9, 2005)

I have sent my template via e-mail. I hope that I got it right.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC: I know ...  So ... kids, remeber that if You want to know what Serpenteye wrote ask Your moms and daddies, about what we are writing and smirking here.
> 
> Serpenteye, now ... what should I do ? Iuz is CE, and have no morals to speak of. How convicingly explain his "proper" mien ?
> 
> ...




The Erinyes floats gently up towards Iuz, her expression both searing with heat and pleasantly cool. Wrapping her arms softly around him she merges her mouth with his, and there is nothing gentle about the kiss. 
When she finally pulls away she answers him "No terms, no conditions. Our only... no, our greatest desire is to see you triumphant. We expect no gratitude, all we want is that our legacy lives on so that we can trough you strike back against our foe."
"The Menace is out there, but there is yet time if you array your forces wisely. We do not know the full extent of its powers, but it has devoured planes entire. Flawed our technology might be, though trapped it is not, for in the end it failed us against the Darkness." For a moment her expression changes from sultry seduction to one of boundless hate, "Mistakes were made by our incompetent commanders that stole victory from our grasp. If not for those mistakes you would be kneeling in front of me by now... Her voice and expression once again changes like quicksilver, "Instead I am the one who will be kneeling in front of you."
"I have had many names, but now I name myself as the victory I promise you." She bends forwards for another kiss, and her clean breath caresses his face like an open furnace. "Victoria."  

Her armour writhes around her and begins to pour _into her skin_. Even as she stands there naked before him there is not the smallest trace of vulnerability.

...  ... ...




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, Airwhale/Zelda! Important!
> 
> [sblock]A major chance to my template! I am not spending so many  PP`s to improve technology, instead Airwhale/Zelda has agreed to use his spelljammers to transport vast majority of my regular, Elite and Epic forces to the Undeath world( is this Ginebei,  Gibnal, or Ginsal?), our main target is Valion Pool.
> 
> ...




Noted.


----------



## Xael (Jan 9, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The ancient elven wizard bows and then speaks
> 
> "Her Majesty, Xin Hope wishes to extend a formal offer of peace and possible alliance to both you the Cirlce of Eight and your elven allies, we understand that relations have been strained between the elven nations for the past several millenia but with the coming of Mariel our lady has decided that it is time to seek reconciliation, she believes that times of great trouble are coming and does not wish Elvendom to be at war. We understand that the process may be slow but we are willing to wait and negotiate. "




  Mordenkainen responds:

 "We are honored by Her Majesty's offer, for we see no reason to decline, and many reasons to agree. Past errors should be repaired, not forgotten, and we would agree to peace, as it is what we seek now. And we would also agree to alliance, should her Majesty offer it to us."



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Her Illustrious Majesty Xin Hope sends this message to all other powers that are not Lawful Evil  in outlook.
> 
> "We of the Miranda alliance would like to propose the Miranda pact all nations and people who have recieved this missive, our proposal is simple and shall not be unneccessarilly complicated. Signee's to the Miranda pact will initiate no agressive action against any other signee, and will not infiltrate any other signee beyond the level of 5%. Those who sign the pact are expected to enforce its terms but no formal wording will be set down, we believe such wording is merely likely to cause loopholes. All signees will be given an optout at the end of every Turn, we of Miranda understand that sometimes things change. "




 "The Circle of Eight and the forces allied with us would wish to join the Miranda pact."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> I have sent my template via e-mail. I hope that I got it right.




Got it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

TO DEVILISH

  Eclavdra speaks:

  The drow offer the Solistarim, and Acererak the Great, alliance in the TEC Pact.
  After all, Acererak is THE Colossal Archmage of Oerth, and great archmages take their proper due.


  -

  TO EVERYONE (AND ELUVAN ESPECIALLY, OBVIOUSLY)

  Where is Eluvan?
  He said he'd be back on the 6th.
  He's definitely in this IR, and he's playing the crucial League of Athyr.
  Can anyone get ahold of him, and tell him we're starting?  I'm trying now, but could others try?

  TO SERPENTEYE

  Serpenteye, DralonXitz claimed Fireland and the Dragons' Isle.  So if you are creating a template for him, you've got that to work from - just a reminder, since I know you're very busy, and might have missed DralonXitzs' claim.

  I think I'm going to take the list of unclaimed countries, plus what Serpenteye has added, and make an Unclaimed Powers Post.
  That way, any new players wanting to join in, can look at those countries and pick and choose.  And players knocked out of the IR who want to claim new powers and start again (probably me included ...) can do so.

  And yes, Eclavdra is taking everything possible.  So if I can save 50% of my IC, that's what I'm going to do.
  Since none of the other powers knew what the drow were going to do, and it would take time for them to find out and react to this (nevermind that everyone knows about it beforehand OOC    ) I'm betting I can get away with most of the drow and 50% of their IC.

  I mean, after all, the drow simply picking up and evacuating ALL of their cities in a flash is not something the other powers would have expected to happen!  So, hopefully, I can accomplish the deed before the forces of other powers come to play ...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO EVERYONE (AND ELUVAN ESPECIALLY, OBVIOUSLY)
> 
> Where is Eluvan?
> He said he'd be back on the 6th.
> ...




I will auto-pilot Eluvan's faction until he returns. It will be fairly proactive... 

--

It's rather cumbersome to update the Mega-post, I've come to fully appreciate the vast undertaking it has been for you to put it together.  So, I'm thinking of dividing it into two separate posts when I open the next thread. One post for information about the setting and background-information about the factions (which won't have to be updated very often), and another for the hard, cold numbers (which will be short and easily updatable)...

I think DralonXitz claims have been added to my list on page 2.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> And yes, Eclavdra is taking everything possible.  So if I can save 50% of my IC, that's what I'm going to do.
> Since none of the other powers knew what the drow were going to do, and it would take time for them to find out and react to this (nevermind that everyone knows about it beforehand OOC    ) I'm betting I can get away with most of the drow and 50% of their IC.
> 
> I mean, after all, the drow simply picking up and evacuating ALL of their cities in a flash is not something the other powers would have expected to happen!  So, hopefully, I can accomplish the deed before the forces of other powers come to play ...




It will take a little while, but the scavengers will probably wait until you're done.

Btw. I think you're being too defeatist. That's a dangerous attitude to have, it tends to be self-fulfilling. Just think what would have happened in the 3rd IR if I hadn't dared to attack Nyrond or betray Acererak... The Union of Oerth would have dwindled to obscurity and ultimate defeat.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

RECIPE FOR ROAST ROTHE ALA APLENTY  

  One handsome drow youth, who among other things happens to be a wizard.
  One beautiful drow maid, who among other things happens to be a warrior.
  One rothe (Underdark cow.)
  One Trollish Fortitude spell, in the mind of the drow youth.
  One + 1 adamantine sword, in the hands of the drow maid.
  Several servitor beings.

  Step 1:  Place rothe in front of drow maid.
  Step 2:  Drow maid raises sword.
  Step 3:  Drow youth casts Trollish Fortitude on rothe.
  Step 4:  Drow maid sweeps down sword, cutting rothe in half, but slightly off - front half is 55% of rothe, rear half is 45%.
  Step 5:  Servitor beings haul aside rear half of rothe.
  Step 6:  As per Trollish Fortitude, front half of rothe - the largest part - regenerates into complete rothe.
  Step 7:  Repeat steps 4, 5, and 6 until Trollish Fortitude spell ends.  No pain caused to rothe, due to protective effects of spell.
  Step 8:  Take multiple rothe carcasses and carve as needed.
  Step 9:  Cook beef to desired level;  well done, medium, rare, as per taste.
  Step 10:  Serve hundreds, maybe thousands, of people with fresh beef.
  Step 11:  Never eat stupid fungus from stupid fungus farms again, when you have fresh beef instead!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

Defeatist, eh?
  We'll see.  
  I have this tendency, Serpenteye - as you know well - to do the totally unexpected, right out of the blue.
  I guarantee you that whatever Eclavdra did, it was for a reason, and had a good purpose (well, ok, an evil purpose.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> RECIPE FOR ROAST ROTHE ALA APLENTY
> 
> One handsome drow youth, who among other things happens to be a wizard.
> One beautiful drow maid, who among other things happens to be a warrior.
> ...




Cool. 

I just have to... (You see, if I don't everyone will expect it for their own special projects... and it really wouldn't be consistent with my general policy not to... and the IR would collapse...)   enforce a cost.
Please don't think I'm persecuting you, Edena, the same rules apply to everyone.

Edena, private:
[sblock]Keeping food-production on a level that can sustain your population will require the constant efforts of 20 elite PLs, 17 elite PLs if you're content to let the majority of the population live on the verge of starvation.
They will still be usable for combat, but they require one day to mobilize (change their spell-repetoir), and if they are attacked before mobilization they will fight with an additional modifier of -2/-2 (all other modifiers aplied separately). They also won't have the normal mobility of Elites, unless you're prepared to add another 1 elite PL to the operation. [/sblock] 

Sorry   .


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Defeatist, eh?
> We'll see.
> I have this tendency, Serpenteye - as you know well - to do the totally unexpected, right out of the blue.
> I guarantee you that whatever Eclavdra did, it was for a reason, and had a good purpose (well, ok, an evil purpose.)




 I have full confidence in your abilities...


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 9, 2005)

Melkor:
[sblock]
By that, do you mean, 200 IC, or pl?  If you mean Pl, I'm going to
need a bit higher.  IC would be fine. I would be willing to accept
your IC after they make their pp this turn, but before the attack
itself.

I need the higher cost for two reasons:

1) I recognize that you will be able to quickly take over Ginbal, and
I need to build myself to a military level close to yours.  Thus, we
both need to benifit from this move.  I would get the IC, you would
get the strategic position of being able to take Ginsel quickly. There
is nothing I can see which would keep you from then turning your
forces on me.

2) By doing this, I would not be able to undertake any military
objective myself.

Let me know.  You stand to gain 200 IC by this move,  at little risk
to yourself.  I need a compareable gain so that I would not be
eventually overrun by you. I also need assurence that you will pay =)
hense the asking for payment before the strike.

Oh, and the slaves would need to be human , and alive.  We would free
them and introduce them to our society.If they were not human, we would prefer 350 pls before the start of the turn.

(also sent in an e-mail)
[/sblock]

Serpant Eye:

How many regular armys could by ships convoy, anyway?
[sblock]
Also, Melkor has promised me 200 IC of Human slaves which I would free and give a home to in Ginsel.  Could I use a modified version of a gate spell to give them access to Ginsel?  ( allowing I realize this would take a while. I would also cast multiple gates at once.) How long would this take?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> KALANYR:
> Spoiler:
> [sblock] The Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, gladly welcomes the Miranda Alliance into the Treaty of Ekbir.  We humbly request to sign the Treaty of the Miranda Alliance, and discuss matters of mutual concern. (I had a long day as well.)
> 
> [/sblock]



William:
[sblock]Shortly after this anoncement is made a message is received from the Nyrondise Ministry of Defense:

We find it highly improper that you have, by fiat, included Miranda in the Treaty of Ekbir without first consulting with it's other members. Greater Nyrond had previously refused a military alliance with Miranda, and this action is considered by the MOD to be interference by the Malkuvah in the affairs of Greater Nyrond.  

Signed Lord Tighlyr Durvin,
Ministry of Defense, 
Office of Foreign Relations,
Treaty Division[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Serpant Eye:
> 
> How many regular armys could by ships convoy, anyway?
> [sblock]
> ...




Between those locations? If you use your entire spelljamming fleet it would take one month.

[sblock]People are not considered IC... but I suppose he could give you a number of slaves needed to generate 200 ICs at your current tech-level. That would, in the long term, be of enormous benefit to you and great harm to him. (As your tech-level increases so does the indirect value of those individuals. Population is the most important, and hardest to replace, resource of the IR.)
It would be: 200x100'000/6=3,333,333 people, and Melkor doesn't have that kind of Human population.
--
It would be much more realistic if he payed you a sum of rPLs (since that represents money), or gave you a share of premanent influence on the planet he intends to conquer.[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2005)

Edena, you forgot Step 12:  Drow all get gout and high cholesterol from constant diet of meat.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 9, 2005)

SE:
[sblock]
So, it would take one month to convoy 300 pl of regular armys to the undead gas planet? or 200 IC worth of population to my world? And, you don't have to let me know this, but please let Melkor know... what is the general breakdown of his population?

And, Melkor is getting 200 IC from the liches planetoids, so I'm not sure it's that bad a deal for him, either =)
[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> SE:
> [sblock]
> So, it would take one month to convoy 300 pl of regular armys to the undead gas planet? or 200 IC worth of population to my world? And, you don't have to let me know this, but please let Melkor know... what is the general breakdown of his population?
> 
> ...




[sblock]
300 PLs.

The breakdown of his population is in the mega-post. Plenty of undead, sahuagin and gublinoids, not too many humans.

--

Moving 3,333,333 people from Oerth to you main planet would take the rest of Turn 1 if you use a combination of Spelljammers and Teleportation-circles.[/sblock]


----------



## devilish (Jan 9, 2005)

SerpentEye --- can't seem to find your email address in any of the posts?

What's the deadline on the turn 1?

thnx


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> SerpentEye --- can't seem to find your email address in any of the posts?
> 
> What's the deadline on the turn 1?
> 
> thnx




Weird, I thoght it was the second line in the Mega-Post... Anyway, it's ecaf99@hotmail.com


I want all templates before tuesday, since I'm hoping to start the game that day. If, by that time, there remain three or more confirmed players who have not sent me their templates I will postpone the game for a couple of days. If by thursday there are still peole who have not sent me their templates I will write their templates myself (making them fairly balanced and cautions) and then begin the game. Absent players will have their factions NPCd, and I'll play those NPCs more cautiously than I usually treat NPC-factions. 
Thursday is the final deadline.

I have the templates of a majority of the players, but I still need quite a few.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2005)

np, Serpenteye.  I have 50 Elite Armies.  20 of them will concentrate on food production.
  The drow will eat well.
  Because if there's something worse than mad dogs, it's hungry mad dogs.  I don't want B-movie maniacs on my hands.

  LOL, Paxus!  Call it the Drow Neanderthal Diet:  All Rothe beef and Rothe milk.  (I still say it's better than fungus farms.)

  TO DEVILISH

  I take it there is no answer from your power to the TEC Pact offer?
  I mean ... Eclavdra is not going to force her way into the Tomb of Horrors and confront Acererak to demand an answer!  (It's real bad diplomacy when an angry demilich drains your soul and eats it.)
  But the drow are hoping Acererak and the Solistarim do join, obviously.
  If Acererak joins, that TEC Summit is going to be very interesting with him sitting at (or floating above) the table.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

The TEC pact is one of the reasions Rhynnon has gone to the Solastrium. Just waiting for my audience with the High Lords is all. Very Busy people those High Lords.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 9, 2005)

The Kingdom of Aestia would like to prematurely announce the Drow Children's Relief Fund: This alliance is to give toys and canned goods to starving drow children, is open to all who wish to join, and shall stay in effect until the last drow child stops suffering.

Aestia would like to begin the pledge by sending several tons of muffins and brightly colored tops to Edena's faction. Along with Alcian holy books and inspirational pamphlets of course.

Furthermore, Aestia would like to announce that it is forming the Neutrality Alliance. We're going ahead and signing everyone up ahead of time because it's such a great idea that we're sure that you'll want to be a part of it. Members of the Neutrality Alliance agree to only wage war on non-Neutral nations, nations without warm, sunny beaches, and nations that don't own a considerable amount of land on the southern polar ice caps. WELCOME TO THE ALLIANCE! I hope we can all be friends for eternity!

Also, Aestia is announcing the formation of an International Committee for Sports. The ICS' charter statement is about providing fields to play sports between international organizations, instead of the senseless loss of lives on the battlefield the ICS members will strive to provide neutral grounds and referees so that international violence can be attended by interested bardic organizations and kept score on. Remember, we're still taking ideas for how to best organize our trophies - shall we used a tiered single elimination round system or shall it all about the regular season? YOU DECIDE! ! !

And finally, Aestia would like to announce LichMatch™. Been around for eternity without having found that special someone? Finding that undeath cramps your style in the dating scene? LOOK NO FURTHER! LichMatch™ is for YOU!

Announcements are sent worldwide with complementary Lloth-Os, luxurious leather red hats (for the gnomes in your life), a tin of meat, muffins, brightly colored spindle tops, a limited edition "Stamps of Aestia" booklet so that everyone can start collecting stamps, and inspirational pamphlets from the Alcian church - "We're all part of something. Join something because you're already a part of it."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 9, 2005)

Serpenteye! Airwhale! 

[sblock]-Serpenteye, but I assume I can make the strike with my Epic and Elite forces before my regular troops arrive? 

I am giving 250 Pl of my regular humanoid forces to Airwhale when his spelljammers arrive to take my armies to Ginebei. 

Airwhale, Gallador has no reason to turn on you, he has a LE sense of honour, which means keeping his promises. You will be allowed to create a base on Ginebei, and those humanoids can be turned to neutral alignment.

I want an overhelming quick strike to anhilate the Archlich and his 10 Elite Pl. My 35 Elite and 6 Epic Pl, and 20 Elite, 2 Epic forces from Airwhale should be able to easily achieve this task. My spellcasters will try to take control of his 300 regular Pl of mindless Undeath, it should be easy after Sahlisa is finished, so I would gain more that I lost to Airwhale. 

After this I am making the offer to weaker warlords, as detailed  in my previous post, I want them to be intimidated by my power.[/sblock]


----------



## devilish (Jan 9, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> The TEC pact is one of the reasions Rhynnon has gone to the Solastrium. Just waiting for my audience with the High Lords is all. Very Busy people those High Lords.




Yikes....I'll say!  Tomorrow on the morn....10amEST....busy busy busy times.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Furthermore, Aestia would like to announce that it is forming the Neutrality Alliance. We're going ahead and signing everyone up ahead of time because it's such a great idea that we're sure that you'll want to be a part of it.




Lol. 



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye! Airwhale!
> 
> ...




'k.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Furthermore, Aestia would like to announce that it is forming the Neutrality Alliance. We're going ahead and signing everyone up ahead of time because it's such a great idea that we're sure that you'll want to be a part of it. Members of the Neutrality Alliance agree to wage war on non-Neutral nations, nations without warm, sunny beaches, and nations that don't own a considerable amount of land on the southern polar ice caps. WELCOME TO THE ALLIANCE! I hope we can all be friends for eternity!





From the Nyrondise Ministry of Defense:

Dear Sir or Madam,
The Kingdom of Greater Nyrond appreciates your interest in allying with us and thanks you for the gifts. However, in order for us to process your request, we ask that you provide us with some basic information. 

Enclosed you will find the E-705 moral questionnaire survey, the T-807 troop allocation and commitment form, the RX-4003 Strategic vulnerability Questionnaire, the WTF-5000 friendly fire consent form, and a standard pre-war liability contract. All of these must be filled out completely with copies sent, in triplicate, by separate carriers (for security Reasons), to the appropriate offices as listed in section 1.G of each document. 

Again thank you for your interest

Lord Tighlyr Durvin,
Ministry of Defense, 
Office of Foreign Relations,
Treaty Division


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Yikes....I'll say!  Tomorrow on the morn....10amEST....busy busy busy times.



NP  

Rhynnon is a patient man, and his entourage is to frightened to complain


----------



## James Heard (Jan 9, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> From the Nyrondise Ministry of Defense:
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> The Kingdom of Greater Nyrond appreciates your interest in allying with us and thanks you for the gifts. However, in order for us to process your request, we ask that you provide us with some basic information.
> ...





All are returned with all fields filled, pictures titled "Mi Mem and Dadde" and "Santa Alcian Bringun Gefts!!!" on the back, and dazzling array of claims. Aestia apparently has a standing army of "lots and lots", "more than a hunnert", "more than angels in the skies even" and they're committed to "stopping crimes - LIKE HATMAN!!!!! (accompanying picture of menacing gnome with hat symbol in sky)" and they "don't like fires, they're firemen."  Most of the signature fields are signed "Roddy Redurrins" and in something suspiciously like crayon.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> All are returned with all fields filled, pictures titled "Mi Mem and Dadde" and "Santa Alcian Bringun Gefts!!!" on the back, and dazzling array of claims. Aestia apparently has a standing army of "lots and lots", "more than a hunnert", "more than angels in the skies even" and they're committed to "stopping crimes - LIKE HATMAN!!!!! (accompanying picture of menacing gnome with hat symbol in sky)" and they "don't like fires, they're firemen."  Most of the signature fields are signed "Roddy Redurrins" and in something suspiciously like crayon.




From the Nyrondise Ministry of Defense:
Sir Roddy Redurrins, Fireman,

Thank you for the timely response, your applications are being processed at this time. 
I am pleased to see that you have opted for allowing your soldiers to be used for experiential purposes [T-807, section 14.H], and that you have also agreed to allow the construction of a military base in your lands [RX-4003' Section 47D]. These wise decisions will go a long way in approving you application. 

Once the processing is completed, The Ministry of Defense will make your case to our King, who shall have the final decision in the mater. We will contact you once decision has been made.

Lord Tighlyr Durvin,
Ministry of Defense, 
Office of Foreign Relations,
Treaty Division


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 9, 2005)

Several Aerdi veterans in ... information gathering just commited collective sepukku. Their .... remains will be put to good use.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 9, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> And finally, Aestia would like to announce LichMatch™. Been around for eternity without having found that special someone? Finding that undeath cramps your style in the dating scene? LOOK NO FURTHER! LichMatch™ is for YOU!




Dear LichMatch (tm) 
I was told about your organization by a Friend and would like more information. I have been looking for that special undead lady my whole life, but where I live it's very difficult to meet them. I hope you can Help.

T.D.
Rel Mord, Greater Nyrond


----------



## James Heard (Jan 9, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Dear LichMatch (tm)
> I was told about your organization by a Friend and would like more information. I have been looking for that special undead lady my whole life, but where I live it's very difficult to meet them. I hope you can Help.
> 
> T.D.
> Rel Mord, Greater Nyrond



Dear Valued Possible Customer:
  We're glad to hear about your possible interest in LichMatch™! LichMatch™ uses only the finest necromantic interpersonal spells to ensure that you too can find that special someone to spend the rest of your unnatural life with. At LichMatch™ all of our documentation is handled discretely and arrives at your tomb in a plain brown wrapper. We have an exciting screening process that virtually ensures that you find someone with compatible interests and activities! 

Let's hear from one of our satisfied customers:


> When I first signed up for LichMatch™ I'd spent the last several centuries rotting away in a small graveyard in New Roland. I just couldn't bring myself to go out to clubs and church socials like I used to. I was pretty tired of all the games that adventurers played too. Then I met LichMatch™ and it changed my unlife! I've been meeting lots of exciting new undead in my area and opened my eyes to a whole new area of unlife! Just the other night I went rock climbing with a charming lady of the Suel lich persuasion on Mt. Masryus! You wouldn't believe what all we had in common, the same spells, the same skin cream...We'd even viciously murdered members of the same adventuring parties. It's a such a small world and a short unlife, don't take a chance on missing any of it. Join LichMatch™ today!
> 
> -A.T.L., Esq.​


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 9, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Erinyes floats gently up towards Iuz, her expression both searing with heat and pleasantly cool. Wrapping her arms softly around him she merges her mouth with his, and there is nothing gentle about the kiss.
> When she finally pulls away she answers him "No terms, no conditions. Our only... no, our greatest desire is to see you triumphant. We expect no gratitude, all we want is that our legacy lives on so that we can trough you strike back against our foe."
> "The Menace is out there, but there is yet time if you array your forces wisely. We do not know the full extent of its powers, but it has devoured planes entire. Flawed our technology might be, though trapped it is not, for in the end it failed us against the Darkness." For a moment her expression changes from sultry seduction to one of boundless hate, "Mistakes were made by our incompetent commanders that stole victory from our grasp. If not for those mistakes you would be kneeling in front of me by now... Her voice and expression once again changes like quicksilver, "Instead I am the one who will be kneeling in front of you."
> "I have had many names, but now I name myself as the victory I promise you." She bends forwards for another kiss, and her clean breath caresses his face like an open furnace. "Victoria."
> ...




IC:
Menace ... it sounds worse than Vecna, You confirmed Our thoughts. Nothing could be trusted more than such beautiful hate. Now I know why Imp and Quasit are so succesful and powerful while cooperating, wonder who caused _Blood War_ ... and who's goals it were serving ? Maybe multiverse is fair and this entity will die miserably, or ...

*Iuz's arm wrapped around Victoria's waist gently, but forceful enough that she might feel spark of his strength. And he smirked viciously while speaking last words. He pointed out at the chamber looking like strange cross between bathroom, bedroom and laboratory of insane alchemist. And whispered hotly into her ear, with full power of feelings that she araised in him, expressed ... and deviless is sure that if his mind wouldn't be occupied, he would fly into murderous frenzy. Cambion Prince relased her, wery disliking fact that they are parted now. Furious longing and naked lust in his greedy stare.*

*Wait* for Us there ... We *will* return *in* moments, must attend to *something*.

*Victoria could spot that maimed form of Red Abishai were dragged off by grinning maniacally dretches, fighting weakly against his opressors. Iuz passed just by, walking heavily for some such small and frail looking. Dretches fled in utter terror while his uninterested glance passed by them, and stopped when he gave them unheard command.  Demonlings grabbed devil and run out as if chased by devil legions. before Iuz dissapeared behind the corner, sharp hearing of Victoria could hear him murmuring to himself.*

You shot with the hooves then ... my dearest daddy, tee hee. Where those levers ?

*Inside the room are papers with blueprints scattered everywhere, Victoria could clearly see that someone was writing all over them, mostly insults towards the creator's intellect. Or praises ... under the most devastating weapons, of the most destructive potential. BUt she could clearly see that blueprints present here are ... primitive, perhaps scraps stolen by unloyal servant from public library in one of numerous cities of Baator. But cauldron made of old bronze, big enough to contain several people, was the ... bath that he intends ? Tubes with many strange liquids, visibly poorly planned, were attached here and there. Thought reached her from the cauldron, wich was filling slowly with murky liquid smelling of pain and blood.*

Patience ... must learn, patience. Join us, if You wish. Wann ... ach, drink ?

*A woman approached her and respectfully directed her towards the cauldron. Where something was lazily moving just under surface ... Deviless momentarily reckognised this presence. *Iuz* smiled while his head and shoulders emerged, still covered in sticky liquid. Maid or concubine waits nearby, for requests only sparing one envious and hateful glance at Eiryne's back. Demon's eyes fluttered and opened, admiring Victoria's shapeful curves from below while playful smile entered his face.*

OOC:
DM, can Iuz and his teleportin guys Teleport to other planet in Greyspace ? Or reach it trough _Gate_ ?


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 10, 2005)

OOC:
DM, can Iuz and his teleportin guys Teleport to other planet in Greyspace ? Or reach it trough Gate ?

I'll answer this: Yes, you can =)  Any epic or elite armys can go where ever they want, really.  

I'd also like to ask you to clear it with us first, though.  We have worked hard to make grayspace a peacefull place, and we do not want to see it otherwise! If you are found in grayspace without our knoledge, we may interprate it as a hostle act.


----------



## azmodean (Jan 10, 2005)

To Feisty Dog:
[sblock]
We accept your invatation to build an embassy in Hagat and give Our permission for you to found an embassy in Barundi, if you so desire.
[/sblock]

To Serpenteye:
[sblock]
I asked earlier if I could get a rundown on the environmental friendliness of the powers, it probably got lost in the shuffle.  There is a note in my template allocating ppts to this purpose, if necessary.  I understand you may not have this information until all of the templates are in, if then, so I won't be upset if I don't get the info immediately. 
[/sblock]

Barundi sends notice that it is interested in signing the Miranda Pact.  (Effectively, We join if that is permissible)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 10, 2005)

SERPENTEYE:
[SBLOCK]Template sent. Enjoy.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> We're going ahead and signing everyone up ahead of time because it's such a great idea that we're sure that you'll want to be a part of it.




Whether it needs to be stated or not, the Illithids do not take the time to object.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2005)

(sighs)

  (seems solemn tonight)

  (posts something that everyone probably knows already)

  Unfortunately James, the drow are ... without humanity.
  They once had humanity, 20,000 years ago, before they came under the corruption of Lolth, Ghaunadaur, and the others, but the endless tide of Darkness and Evil pushed at them has at the very least atrophied their capacity for normal feelings and emotions.
  They are, verily, the Dark Elves.

  99 out of a 100 Dark Elves literally cannot love.  They cannot feel love.
  They cannot feel affection, closeness, or intimacy.  They cannot even intellectually comprehend those words.
  There is no word in drow for friend.  The drow have no friends.  Friendship is another concept that has no meaning to them.
  There is no word for family in the drow language, as we think of family.  Their word for family would translate more closely to our words for feudal chattel under a landlady.

  The drow treat children, when they allow them to live past birth, as adults.
  There is no nurturing.  There is no love from a mother or father.  There is no affection.
  There is not even the instinct to protect offspring.
  Children are expected to perform at their peak abilities, from the start.  Those that do not, are killed.  Those that do, are worked half to death from early childhood on.

  The (pleasant and friendly) concept of a childrens' charity fund is utterly alien to the drow, even those who refused to go with Eclavdra and stayed behind.
  They did not stay behind because they were the 1 in 100 exceptions to the rule.  They stayed behind because they didn't believe Eclavdra, or refused to acknowledge her authority, or worshipped other gods, or otherwise felt safer in their own cities than among a crowd of strange drow.

  The drow could not even understand a childrens' charity foundation.  The very concept would be almost impossible to explain to them, and if they did understand, they'd think it absurd.
  The drow do not grant charity to anyone.

  If you are getting the impression these are a totally dark, monstrous, irredemable people, you are quite right.  They are indeed, the Dark Elves.

  Elves are a very lofty, noble people.  Consider Elrond from FOTR.  Consider Galadriel.  Consider Legolas.
  As high and noble as the elves are, the drow are equally terrible and unnoble.

  1 in 100 Dark Elves is not like their companions, and these few have the potential to become the Drizzt Do'Urdens of the Oerth.
  Unfortunately, most of these perish in their native drow environment, or in the Underdark, or at the hands of Surface Dwellers.
  For the rare drow who is not like her fellows, there is no place in the world for her.  Witness Drizzt Do'Urden and his troubles.

  It is possible that in this IR, all of the above may change.  Because in an IR, anything is possible.
  However, something must happen to cause that change.  Something fairly extraordinary.
  20,000 years of being poisoned by evil dieties and primordial Evil and Darkness, combined with hatred for the Elves that has rotted and festered for millennia, has made of the drow a rather unpleasant people.

  It isn't easy roleplaying them.

  Obviously, they reject the Neutrality Pact out of hand (I realize you intended that semi-humorously.)
  The drow state categorically that they thrill to the joy of Primordial Evil and Darkness flowing through their veins, their bodies ... the very flesh and bone of their bodies corrupted by the foul emanations of the Lower Planes.
  They state that it is bliss to feel the Dark, exhatation to feel the Evil  (think of Darth Vader talking about the power of the Dark Side of the Force), glorious and grand to slaughter, destroy, torture, and bring ruin and horror upon others, and that Lolth the Ultimate is their owner in mind, body, and spirit, forever.
  They are evil, they know they are evil, they LIKE being evil, they WANT to be evil, they ENJOY behaving evilly, and they are a rotten, irredeemable, accursed people lost to the Darkness.

  Compared to the drow, the orcs of Tolkien are nice guys.
  Compared to the drow, Sauron himself isn't that bad a chap.
  When you think of the drow, think of Lord Foul and his Ravers from the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever.
  That's an apt comparison.
  The drow are so incredibly bad that they might even rival Vecna in terms of their horrific ways.

  Again, the IR may change all that.  Again, anything is possible in an IR.
  But nothing has happened yet.
  Until something does happen, or until the drow are exterminated, I must play them as they were created to be.

  (sighs)

  Of course, humor always lightens things.  Even the drow are not immune to the merrily corrupting effect of the humor (even dark humor) of the one playing them.  

  Now, if someone had a Helm of Opposition that worked any number of times, and could just trick a lot of drow into putting it on, then ...

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 10, 2005)

And I made a mistake with the lichified Iuz killing Epics easilly. I got the defence value mixed up with the attack, even a lichified Iuz can be hurt by normal Epics 1/36 (they roll a 6 for a total of 14 and he rolls a 1 for a total of 13. ) of the time.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 10, 2005)

The Circle of Eight and its procterates are welcomed in the Miranda Pact.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 10, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> OOC:
> DM, can Iuz and his teleportin guys Teleport to other planet in Greyspace ? Or reach it trough Gate ?
> 
> I'll answer this: Yes, you can =)  Any epic or elite armys can go where ever they want, really.
> ...



 You mean there's a possibility that Iuz the Old, Cambion, and various other titles indicating utter evil, waltzing through Greyspace may not be a hostile act ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 10, 2005)

Barundi is also welcomed. 

The Miranda Pact currently includes:

Miranda
The Drow
The Circle Of Eight
The Baklunish
Barundi

(Did I forget anyone ?)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 10, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> OOC:
> DM, can Iuz and his teleportin guys Teleport to other planet in Greyspace ? Or reach it trough Gate ?
> 
> I'll answer this: Yes, you can =)  Any epic or elite armys can go where ever they want, really.
> ...




Oh, and the spelljamming folk might have an ally in this.

Serpenteye, I am giving Sulhaut Mountains at the beginning of 1st turn to Airwhale. I assume you will then comment on the results of actions in mine 2 previous posts?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> IC:
> Menace ... it sounds worse than Vecna, You confirmed Our thoughts. Nothing could be trusted more than such beautiful hate. Now I know why Imp and Quasit are so succesful and powerful while cooperating, wonder who caused _Blood War_ ... and who's goals it were serving ? Maybe multiverse is fair and this entity will die miserably, or ...
> 
> *Iuz's arm wrapped around Victoria's waist gently, but forceful enough that she might feel spark of his strength. And he smirked viciously while speaking last words. He pointed out at the chamber looking like strange cross between bathroom, bedroom and laboratory of insane alchemist. And whispered hotly into her ear, with full power of feelings that she araised in him, expressed ... and deviless is sure that if his mind wouldn't be occupied, he would fly into murderous frenzy. Cambion Prince relased her, wery disliking fact that they are parted now. Furious longing and naked lust in his greedy stare.*
> ...





IC: To Rikandur, public but with sexual content:
[sblock]Victoria smiles, "For a moment, just now, I thought you were going to eat me... I still hope you will." She gracefully lowers herself into the cauldron...[/sblock]

--
OC:
And the scene fades to black...

--

Does Iuz use Diabolic technology, or is he just using Victoria?

----

Yes, Elites and Epics have the ability to teleport pretty much anywhere in the crystal-sphere.




			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> To Serpenteye:
> [sblock]
> I asked earlier if I could get a rundown on the environmental friendliness of the powers, it probably got lost in the shuffle.  There is a note in my template allocating ppts to this purpose, if necessary.  I understand you may not have this information until all of the templates are in, if then, so I won't be upset if I don't get the info immediately.
> [/sblock]




It seems most factions are going environmentally. As the turn goes on it will be apparent which factions use which type of technology. Since technology affects the entire society and economy of a faction it's so visible that it doesn't require espionage to find out about it, it will be noticeable anyway.



			
				Venus said:
			
		

> SERPENTEYE:
> [SBLOCK]Template sent. Enjoy.[/SBLOCK]




Thanks. 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> And I made a mistake with the lichified Iuz killing Epics easilly. I got the defence value mixed up with the attack, even a lichified Iuz can be hurt by normal Epics 1/36 (they roll a 6 for a total of 14 and he rolls a 1 for a total of 13. ) of the time.




Thankfully plenty of you have Demigods of your own...



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Oh, and the spelljamming folk might have an ally in this.
> 
> Serpenteye, I am giving Sulhaut Mountains at the beginning of 1st turn to Airwhale. I assume you will then comment on the results of actions in mine 2 previous posts?




I will comment when it's happening. You'll have to re-post all your actions in the IC-thread. (This does not apply to your secret projects, which you have e-mailed me, but a war is far too visible to be secret.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2005)

I have recieved the templates of (in no particular order):

Anabstercorian
Creamsteak
Bugbear
Kalanyr
Rikandur
Edena
Uvenelei
James Heard
Knight Otu
Melkor
Paxus
Guilt Puppy
Xael
Festy Dog
Venus
Azmodean

If you're not on this list please hurry.

---

Also, it's come to my attention that some of the players are uncomfortable with the mention of sexuality in some posts (of mine and Rikandur's presumably), and that some of you have been recieving e-mails (though surely not from me) that have been of a similar sensitive nature. 
It is not my intention that anybody be offended. I am aware that there are several different (Earth-) religions and cultures represented by the players of this IR and that our perception of what is "good" and "bad" varies. Personally I consider sex to be generally good, and violence to be generally bad [sblock](I'd rather have sex than be shot in the head ), [/sblock] but there will still be plenty of violence in the IR. I know some of you have other oppinions and my beliefs are no more valid than any of yours. 

So... To avoid people being offended needlessly perhaps we should make a list. Those of you who have no problems with sexual references in role-playing please post that succinctly in the thread. That way you (we) can post those references in sblocks and e-mails adressed to each-others or in sblocks with a little (XXX) or (SC)-tag on them. Those of you who are uncomfortable with that kind of smut will thus be protected from it.   

I think that's a solution everybody can be happy with.

(Please do not turn this to a flame-war, just state openly what you think and be respectful to each others.)


Edit: Actual sexual harrassment (Obvious sexual overtures directed not from one in-game character to another but directly and unsolicited from one player to another) and any other kind of harrassment is still not allowed for anyone. It's not primarily a question of puritanism, but of respect.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 10, 2005)

I have no problems with sex in fantasy and role-playing, one of the reasons I like Vampires is the fact that I consider them sensual in a predatory way, especially female ones.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2005)

Go ahead and put me on the list. I have mixed feelings on the issue, in a broad sense, but personally it doesn't effect me either way... If anything is so sexual (or so violent, or whatever) that it makes me uncomfortable, I just skim over it... Other people have stronger sensitivities, and I can respect it, but barring some misguided sense of solidarity, I have no reason _not_ to put myself on the list (save "it saves me the trouble of thinking in circles around what to post", which was an option I didn't consider until it was far too late.)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 10, 2005)

Put me on the list. I'm not offended by much.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 10, 2005)

*scribbles name on the list*
Ssssssmokin'!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2005)

If Templates have been submitted by:

Anabstercorian
Azmodean
Bugbear
Creamsteak
Edena
Festy Dog
Guilt Puppy
James Heard
Kalanyr
Knight Otu
Melkor
Paxus
Rikandur
Uvenelei
Venus
Xael

  That leaves the following:

  Airwhale
  Album Cover X
  Devilish
  DralonXitz (if he is coming in on Turn 1)
  Eluvan
  John Brown (but he is not coming in until Turn 2, apparently)
  Nac Mac Feegle
  Radiant
  Sollir
  Thomas
  William  (I am betting William will not have the time to submit his template until next weekend.  (sighs)  )
  Zelda (but her template is being handled by Airwhale, I believe, on Turn 1, since she is having computer troubles)

  Could people e-mail these players, and tell them Serpenteye is starting, and they need to submit templates?  

EDIT:  I have sent e-mails out to every single player (except DralonXitz because I do not have his e-mail, and John Brown who is coming in on Turn 2) listed as not yet having turned in their template.  But I am only one person, and Serpenteye as DM only has so much time:  would anyone help me and him here?

  I would note that some of the players above are in critical situations on Turn 1, and their active participation on Turn 1 will make a complete difference on how the IR goes.

  -

  I am most definitely NOT bothered by posts with sexual content.  After all, I spent 2 years surviving the Nutkinland Message Board.  

  However, this is ENWorld and not Nutkinland, and ENWorlds' rules are strict on the matter of sexual content.
  Therefore, you will not find me posting anything with sexual content to the boards.  Not publicly, and not in sblocks either.  I will maintain a PG rating concerning the matter from now on.  I really do not want to offend people:  I came back to ENWorld to have fun.

  Put me on your list, Serpenteye, but for e-mails only.  I honestly believe there will be complaints if such material is even submitted in sblocks on the board.  So, just keep it to e-mail with me, and that way ENWorld will be happy also.

  (Also makes a note of other players subscribing to Serpenteyes' list, for e-mail purposes only)


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

Uhhh... okay. You guys aren't going to like what I have to say, but here goes:

 There is no way on Earth I'm going to be ready to send my template any time soon. I have no plans. I have no conception of what's going on. I have only the faintest idea of what I actually have to work with. My knowledge of the rules is hazy at best. 

 Maybe this is simply because of my negligence, but... this is why I wanted to drop out a while ago. Because I saw this coming. I got back from my holidays a couple of days ago. Since then I've had maybe an hour a day I can spare to keep up with my commitments on this and many other message boards. Perhaps 50 minutes of that hour has been taken up with posting in the regular games I'm involved with, taking care of my repsonsibilities as a moderator on another board, emailing people, and general house keeping. That was true before I went away, too. So I've had, on average, maybe 10 minutes per day to devote to this game. Now... I was aware that that didn't seem to be enough. It seemed to me like I would need a great deal more than that just to keep up with diplomacy and the lightning-fast speed of posting on these OOC threads, let alone actually plotting and working out what I should be doing. 

 But when I expressed this, I was assured that it would be okay, that the speed of posting here was deceptive, that I didn't need to know that much about the world of Greyhawk, that if I wanted to play more as a roleplaying game than a strategy game that was okay and, in fact, almost expected. Now I'm being thrown in at the deep end, basically just being told 'okay, go. What are you going to do?' 

 Now I'm not blaming you guys for this. I should have realised that I didn't have the time or inclination to commit to this game what it needs and deserves, and that the protestations to the contrary I received when I tried to quit were exaggerated and misleading. I shouldn't have fooled myself into thinking I could manage it. I *certainly* shouldn't have let myself be so carried away with enthusiasm for the game that I not only stayed in but took it upon myself to take one of the biggest factions in the game and therefore take a major role. So... I apologise. I've been foolish. But now I see no obvious way out of this quandary. I don't really want to quit. I don't want to let you guys down like that, and despite everything I've said I do genuinely think that this game looks a lot of fun. But I'm not prepared to string you all along. I don't know what the hell I'm doing, I'm out of my depth, and I simply don't have the hours upon hours it would require for me to catch up and get on top of it all. Those are the facts. I feel like you guys deserve to know them. What needs to be done about it I really don't know. If you feel like the best thing to do would be to cut our losses and have me leave the game, I will bow out. If not, I'll od my best to keep struggling along. But seriously, I feel like I've just been caught out sitting at the back of an advanced calculus class trying not to be noticed because I never paid attention in primary school and I don't even know how to add up.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2005)

Stay in the game, Elu! I've been a pretty heavy participant myself, and I'll admit openly to not "getting" the rules (I've read 'em, I understand how to do this or that, but it still feels like the difference between knowing how the pieces in chess can move, and knowing how to play chess)... I have a feeling you're in the majority in not feeling wholly comfortable with how stuff works...

Give yourself a turn or two, I'm sure it will become a lot clearer. When I sent in my template, I kind of expected a response along the lines of "I have absolutely no idea what you think this means, but it makes no sense according to the rules." Really, the fact that I _didn't_ get that response has me a little worried, and I'm just hoping that the Brotherhood hasn't declared war on itself 

So anyway, throw out an iffy template or just let Serp autopilot you for a round or two, but don't leave the game... You're not hurting anyone else's fun by sticking around, and unless you really feel there's no chance of the game being fun for you, it would just be a senseless _downer_ if you left.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Uhhh... okay. You guys aren't going to like what I have to say, but here goes:
> 
> There is no way on Earth I'm going to be ready to send my template any time soon. I have no plans. I have no conception of what's going on. I have only the faintest idea of what I actually have to work with. My knowledge of the rules is hazy at best.
> ...




It's ok. And as a matter of fact I do like what it is you're saying.  It shows that you're still committed to the game, and that's all that really matters. The fact is, you don't have to understand the rules right from the start. As you see them in action you will probably get an intuitive grasp on how the game is going to play anyway.
 For now... no big deal. I can write up a template for you in no time if you want. Just give me an E-mail where you write wether you plan to go to war or want to focus on building your economy and I'll do the rest.
 Then, what remains for you to do is to just role-play along. The pace of the game shouldn't be overwhelming once it starts and the rules are mostly handled by me.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 10, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> IC: To Rikandur, public but with sexual content:
> [sblock]Victoria smiles, "For a moment, just now, I thought you were going to eat me... I still hope you will." She gracefully lowers herself into the cauldron...[/sblock]
> --
> OC:
> ...



IC:
Dorakaa, Palace of Skulls. Few hours later.
*Iuz was standing over the roof of his palace, gazing on glimmering lights of his city. He smiled to himself and looked at the stars, unusual longing looming in his red eyes.*

Every victory leave me with emptiness that I could not fill ...

*Murmured acidly before returning to his ruined chamber, when sudden lighting showed clearly bloody scrathes all over his back and shoulders. Before darkness take it all, again.*

OOC:
Ok, You could sign me up under the thread for people not offended by sexuality nor violence.
It's just a game ? But You could sign me up under the thread that dissalows such things out off character. One thing when Vile, old, >blah, blah, blah< Iuz is taking any advantage he  could get or spider female eating her mate after ... _everything_. This is game.  

Other pair of shoes is/are Player/s spoiling fun for other Player/s, I'm whole heartedly supporting there all who are banning such things. Players interested, when all agreed, could find other means than IR. 'k ?   



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Yes, Elites and Epics have the ability to teleport pretty much anywhere in the crystal-sphere.




Thank You all who responded to my question: Serpenteye, Airwhale, Kalanyr. Now ... all dragons should buy polices for their hoards !  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It seems most factions are going environmentally. As the turn goes on it will be apparent which factions use which type of technology. Since technology affects the entire society and economy of a faction it's so visible that it doesn't require espionage to find out about it, it will be noticeable anyway.




OOC:
Apparently ... and anserw to Your @comment, Serpenteye. Iuz wishes to rule forever, 'kay ? Besides ... technology could still look diabolical enough. Most trendy artists in Empire are Drow. And gnome architects, because they plan ... *BIG*.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Thankfully plenty of you have Demigods of your own...




Yep, a whole lot of them. I'm so happy ...   

But none is as cool as Iuz, maybe Ye'Cind ... James described him this way that elfling was disarming.  Sorry William, but we all need more stories with Al'Akbar to know him better. 
And of course about all other PCs ! Please write some, or allow those of us who are willing to write something, discussing eventual scenario first.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Give yourself a turn or two, I'm sure it will become a lot clearer. When I sent in my template, I kind of expected a response along the lines of "I have absolutely no idea what you think this means, but it makes no sense according to the rules." Really, the fact that I _didn't_ get that response has me a little worried, and I'm just hoping that the Brotherhood hasn't declared war on itself





Now that you mention it...

It still looks great .


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 10, 2005)

Serpenteye, small modification to my template:

[sblock]Those 50 Pl I was investing into technology also goes into creating armies, so I will have 400 regular Pl of troops instead of 350 ( 200 starting + 200 from IC, and remaining 120 IC for subversion and sending spies to Gibenei nations, especially Galion Vool.). Also can I assign some of my Elite troops to help in subversion rolls?- if so i am assigning 10 Elite points to this task}[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, small modification to my template:
> 
> [sblock]Those 50 Pl I was investing into technology also goes into creating armies, so I will have 400 regular Pl of troops instead of 350 ( 200 starting + 200 from IC, and remaining 120 IC for subversion and sending spies to Gibenei nations, especially Galion Vool.). Also can I assign some of my Elite troops to help in subversion rolls?- if so i am assigning 10 Elite points to this task}[/sblock]




Noted. 
It's not necessary to assign more troops, infiltration takes care of it.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

Alright, well, I'm going to do my best at any rate. But at the moment my attempts to catch up are raising more questions. For instance: was I invited to sign the Treaty of Ekbir? It seems like something my faction would want to be involved with judging by the charter on the front page of this thread. But I recieved no email about it. It's quite possible that at some point an sBlock was put up regarding it that I missed. Very possible, in fact. Or perhaps there are reasons why I wasn't informed. One way or the other, I'd like to know for sure. Can somebody tell me please? 

 Also: once the game is underway, is diplomacy going to be regulated? Can you only make diplomatic advances or replies during your turn? Or will that remain free form? This is a definite problem I'm having right now - everybody is frantically sending diplomatic messages back and forth, but because I've been away it's like the whole of the League of Athyr's been living in a cave for the last few weeks. Kind of a serious disadvantage.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvan: Don't worry about it, you are not going to ruin the game for anyone, just have fun, and the nice space folks would be happy to talk to the League of Athyr about anything, cave dwellers or not.

SE:  Sorry my template isn't in yet, but it will be by the end of the day.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

I appreciate the support.  

 Oh, I forgot to say before - sexually explicit or violent content doesn't bother me a whole lot. Put me down for some of each.  

 Slowly but surely I'm getting an idea of what I should be doing I think. A template is starting to look a little more concievable.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvans' protestation above is probably the result of my letter to him, telling him Serpenteye needed his Template soon.

  (sighs)

  My intent was not to drive Eluvan out of the game.  : (

  -

  All I can do is make a comment on IRs.

  The 1st and 2nd IRs had no rules at all, but a lot of people enjoyed them.
  The 3rd IR had a lot of rules, and a lot of people enjoyed it.
  I would advocate that this is because players sought out the Fun in the game, whether they wanted a lot of rules, or few rules, or no rules.

  If I was in Eluvans' shoes, with so little time to devote to this, I'd concentrate on the Fun, and damn the details.

  My hasty template might look like this:

  Most of my IC goes to industrialization.
  100 goes to gaining 2 levels in the Tech Arms Race.
  We fortify the borders.
  We invade Geoff with half our armies.

  And let Serpenteye arbitrate what happens.

  Perhaps my example is too crude, but the point is, the game is simply supposed to be Fun.

  I could have just said:

  We throw everything we have into Industrialization and all our armies at Iuz!

  Or:

  I throw everything into the Tech Arms Race and all my armies at Iuz!

  In the first IR, this is what Forrester DID.  He threw all his armies at the elves of Evereska.
  Once he had successfully taken Evereska (and eaten all the elves) he went after Evermeet.
  There were no rules, but it worked anyways, and we had a great time.

  If this is a Calculus Class, it's a Calculus Class where you don't have to study and can still get an A.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvans' protestation above is probably the result of my letter to him, telling him Serpenteye needed his Template soon.

  (sighs)

  My intent was not to drive Eluvan out of the game.  : (

  -

  All I can do is make a comment on IRs.

  The 1st and 2nd IRs had no rules at all, but a lot of people enjoyed them.
  The 3rd IR had a lot of rules, and a lot of people enjoyed it.
  I would advocate that this is because players sought out the Fun in the game, whether they wanted a lot of rules, or few rules, or no rules.

  If I was in Eluvans' shoes, with so little time to devote to this, I'd concentrate on the Fun, and skip over the details.

  My hasty template might look like this:

  Most of my IC goes to industrialization.
  100 goes to gaining 2 levels in the Tech Arms Race.
  We fortify the borders.
  We invade Geoff with half our armies.

  And let Serpenteye arbitrate what happens.

  Perhaps my example is too crude, but the point is, the game is simply supposed to be Fun.

  I could have just said:

  We throw everything we have into Industrialization and all our armies at Iuz!

  Or:

  I throw everything into the Tech Arms Race and all my armies at Iuz!

  In the first IR, this is what Forrester DID.  He threw all his armies at the elves of Evereska.
  Once he had successfully taken Evereska (and eaten all the elves) he went after Evermeet.  He took Evermeet, but the elves blew it up.  The Elven Imperial Armada of Realmspace came to avenge the elves.  There was a great battle.  Everyone sided with Forrester against the elves, including the spirits of the elves of Evermeet.  The Realmspace elves were defeated, and Toril was saved from destruction at their hands.
  It sounds complicated, all that.  Certainly, it could have been worked out under a strategic rules system, and I'm sure people would have had a lot of fun.
  However, in that case, there were no rules at all.  Just arbitration.  And it still worked, and was still fun to a lot of people.

  If this is a Calculus Class, it's a Calculus Class where you don't have to study and can still get an A.

  EDIT:  Yes, Eluvan, the League of Athyr was invited into the Treaty of Ekbir.  And into the Treaty of Miranda.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 10, 2005)

Under most circumstances, sexually explicit content doesn't faze me at all; I'm just not certain that a game of political intrigue is necessarily the best place for it.  I won't object to it, but nor will I encourage it in my own roleplaying.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 10, 2005)

As for the question of sexual/violent content, I'm not overly bothered by it, and it certainly doesn't offend me. As long as it is kept within reasonable bounds, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2005)

TO ELUVAN

  The League of Athyr has been invited to sign the Treaty of Ekbir.
  Your power has also been invited to sign the Treaty of Miranda, which was established by Kalanyrs' elven power.
  You can engage in diplomacy at any time, period:   if I know anything at all about IRs and Serpenteyes' game this is how it would be.  Diplomacy is freeform.

  The drow will be abandoning Geoff and the western Dim Forest, which are on your western borders.
  The drow will be evacuating the Vault of the Drow, which was a tremendous threat to the League of Athyr from the southwest, and which isn't a threat anymore, although a few hundred drow will remain there.
  This is public knowledge.

  Both Paxus and Melkors' powers are going to lay claim to Geoff, it seems, after the drow leaves.
  Who will claim the abandoned drow cities in the western Flanaess, I don't know. 
  The Vault of the Drow is still under my control, but only a few hundred drow defend it.

  Your old enemy Iuz, Anabstercorians' power to your east, and Nac Mac Feegles' power which controls the Ulek nations, have all signed the TEC Pact.  Bugbears' Greater Nyrond has signed the TEC Pact.
  The TEC Pact is primarily an alliance of neutral and evil nations, so this may pose a security risk to you.

  Conversely, Bugbears' Greater Nyrond has also signed the Treaty of Ekbir, along with the Celestial Imperium.  I believe Xaels' power has signed it also, but I am not sure.
  The Treaty of Ekbir is generally an alliance of good powers, so that affects your situation considerably.  Again, you've been invited to join.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Alright, well, I'm going to do my best at any rate. But at the moment my attempts to catch up are raising more questions. For instance: was I invited to sign the Treaty of Ekbir? It seems like something my faction would want to be involved with judging by the charter on the front page of this thread. But I recieved no email about it. It's quite possible that at some point an sBlock was put up regarding it that I missed. Very possible, in fact. Or perhaps there are reasons why I wasn't informed. One way or the other, I'd like to know for sure. Can somebody tell me please?




Quite easy to cath, why. Pre-game diplomacy is so intense that many of us are forgetting that here or there is Sblock with important diplomatic message waiting. 

For example my two ambassadors to neighbourn countries are still waiting outside the gates. (hint, hint for Bugbear  and William  ) You may wish to Join any alliance, I know of three:
Neutrality Aliance, everybody are signed up for free. C-N alliance started by James. Eclavdra fled in dread from his capital. 
The Erelnhi-Cinul Pact, started by Edena, CE alliance started by Drow to protect them from mass slaughter by the hands of surface elves.   
Alliance started by William, I guess as a response to threat generated by TEC Pact not, like Eclavdra is pointing out stubbornly, to amass enough firepower to slaughter the Drow and any other Evil PC. Like my innocent Demigod. 

And I know about two ... no, three secret alliances, but they "aren't" of great concern to You.

OOC, but semi IC:
What is happening ? If League of Athyr have spies in Empire of Iuz they can report that his armies are on the move towards the borders with Theocracy of the Pale. Everywhere is aloud that Theocratists send Vile Daemons to slaughter innocent citizens of Dorakaa, but His Holy Highness, God-Tzar Iuz the Invicible ... > blah, blah, enough knowtowing to ashame even devil, blah, blah< ... saved his people and buthered. Hundreds of them and after the week whole hordes of Gehenna. You know, gossip. The most thrilling new is that Iuz promised that Theocracy will pay for it's crimes. 

OOC, the truth:
Iuz was frustrated that Al'Akbar ignored his ambassador ... and while he was enjoying flight in the form of Balor, he flied into murderous rage and make little massacre on the slave market in Dorakaa. Barely several dozens of people ... He came to his senses when one of enraged citizens, who were attacking demon in hysterical frenzy, called name of Iuz while striking the "demon". Iuz suddenly used this opportunity to blame everything on Theocracy and pretended that he was in Palace all the time.  
He "smote" the "demon" from afar and loudly announced, that even sleeping several miles  away from city bears avoke, who is responsible for this attack.  
And so ... Theocracy is going to be invaded. Broken, looted and exploited mercilessly. One third of the surviwing citizens is going to regret that they surviwed, and 10 thousands that Iuz will send to Acererak will regret that they were born. Rest of surviwors, those who will land in Iuz's hands, will wait for bleak perspective of painful, or volontuary, conversion to His Faith. And hard work in Tenh, or in andamantite mines of Underdark. Or any fate that they carve for themselves. Iuz don't punish sucess. And need their resouces ... unfortunatley for them. 

Remember that it is written OOC, so You may know it as a Player. I think it is fair to announce things involving other Players openly, so they may prepare themselves. Even if their PC's have no clue.   

And I have another plan for Your Power, even more sinister. 
What would You say if Tharizdunites will kidnap VIP from Your fold, Iuz save her accidentaly ... and marry her ?   



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Also: once the game is underway, is diplomacy going to be regulated? Can you only make diplomatic advances or replies during your turn? Or will that remain free form? This is a definite problem I'm having right now - everybody is frantically sending diplomatic messages back and forth, but because I've been away it's like the whole of the League of Athyr's been living in a cave for the last few weeks. Kind of a serious disadvantage.




It is serious disadvantage, I'm losing pace slowly ... even in open negotiations. The secret ones, even my own, are making me lost ... I have not enough complex mind to emulate Iuz's byzantine politics.   And If You wish I could write You @mail about my template, how I constructed it etc. I posted it in the open because I belive that Palyers wouldn't spoil their fun by giving their PC's "forbidden" knowledge.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2005)

Rikandur, I guarantee you I have not read your template or any of your sblocks.
  Except for the Rampage of Iuz, I haven't the foggiest notion of what you intend to do on Turn 1.
  The entire TEC Pact could be planning to alpha-strike my power out of existence on Turn 1, and turn Eclavdra over to Vecna as a present ... and I wouldn't know about it.

  (looks sad, and more than a little weary)

  I see people being scared by all the complexity.
  The IR isn't complex.  No rules or lots of rules, IRs still come down to a simple concept:  fun.

  You take a medieval campaign setting, and throw a bomb into it called high technology.  Anarchy and change ensues as the presence of technology destabilizes the setting IC, and leads to a chain reaction which can make for a really good story and a lot of fun.

  That's what it's about.

  Edena_of_Neith

  EDIT:  Remember the film It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World?  Well, knowledge of high technology is the IR equivalent of the knowledge of the money buried under the W in that movie.
  Or as the guy in the Bugs Bunny cartoon once asked:  say, what would happen, if you dropped a cat into a dog show?  (screeching cat runs away down street:  30 foot high and 50 foot long pile of dogs follows)

  We should get our own Icon.  IR.  Yeah.  We Irians have earned it.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

Edena - my sudden horror wasn't your fault. I posted this as a reaction to your email, yes, but you don't need to feel guilty. Your email just prompted me into realising that I needed to do something soon, which in turn made me realise that I didn't have any idea what I wanted to do. You don't need to feel like you're driving me off. 

 Also, it is worth noting that I was probably unfair in my appraisal of how much time I have spare above. In all honesty, if I wanted to, I could probably make the time to devote as much time to this IR as anybody does. I could spend an hour every day when I would normally be playing Neverwinter Knights instead poring over Greyhawk websites, conducting diplomacy, and dreaming up plots and schemes. But I lack that level of commitment. I'm not prepared to elevate this so far over and above all the other games I play. I feel I need to make that clear, because I don't want to deceive anybody into thinking that I'm snatching ten minutes out of a hectic schedule every day to post here. 

 My problem is not really with not understanding the rules. I realise that that does not have to be a problem, and frankly it wouldn't take more than half an hour to figure them out once and for all even if I did think it was a big deal. My problem is more general than that - I just feel kind of bewildered. So many players seem to be constantly plotting away and spending vast chunks of time writing fiction related to the IR. Even those players who are not so active give the impression of having a well-defined plan - Creamsteak, for instance, spoke a few pages back of 'having plans' and being 'sure that everybody else did too' (that's paraphrased, and may be misattributed). Well, I sure don't. I have no idea whatsoever what it is I want to achieve, beyond some general concept of 'win' or 'stop the world being destroyed'. Hell, I don't even know the first thing about half of the territories I'm controlling. Peopel are making alliances and pacts and talking to devils and blowing stuff up and relocating their entire races and god only knows what else that has been communicated privately. Meanwhile the League of Athyr just sits there, completely disconnected from the rest of Oerth, because I have no conception of what any of this *means*, or what reaction would be appropriate - let alone how I might go about taking the initiative for myself in a sensible manner. Admittedly, that is entirely my fault. If I devoted more time to this game I could have done the research and could now be feeling confident and ready to execute my plans. But... with all the blame in the world palce dupon my shoulders, I still don't know what I'm going to do. 

 I don't mean to whine, and everything I've posted above is something of an exaggeration, born of all the stress I'm feeling right now just being allowed to run rampant. I'm sure that I *will* be able to come up with something sensible, and get a template submitted at some point in the near future. But right now it's not feeling fun. It's feeling like a losing uphill battle to keep abreast of everything that's going on. Right now I'm in the game out of duty, not desire. I hope that will change once it gets underway.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

Dang.... my connection's so slow right now it takes about quarter of an hour to post a reply up. By which time of course there are about a dozen new posts concerning me.... 

 Riakndur, Edena - thankyou for your help.  I really appreciate you clarifying things for me. I'm hunting down IC posts inviting me to the alliances now so that I can reply properly, but so far I'm having no luck. Thankyou for the offer to help with my template, Rikandur, but I believe I'll muddle through.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't stress yourself overmuch, Eluvan.  Go ahead at your own pace.

My advice?  Make this in to a role playing opportunity.  Your PC has a divine mandate from the heavens to rule, and has NEVER EVER DONE THIS BEFORE.  It's all overwhelming and frightening, and rightfully so.  But you've a large, powerful power to help you through any opening hesitance you might be hampered by.  If you want advice, many of us will be happy to help.  I certainly would.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

I appreciate the offer of help, Anabstercorian.  

 But... what can I say? I'm muleheaded I guess. I need to do this myself if I'm going to enjoy it, I think.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

Alright, i've tracked down an IC message. 

*Kalanyr:*

(It was a while ago, so if you've forgotten your message was 



> [sblock]An elven ambassador claiming to represent the peoples Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria, enters into the League of Athyr and seeks an audience with King Arden Leonson or a representative of his with regard to a non-agression pact or possible alliance. [/sblock]




My reply:
[sblock] The ambassador is admitted swiftly (ironic, no? ) and is shown into a grand marble hall. Down the walls are hung great and beautiful tapestries, and between them tall windows let in the morning sunshine. Every sound seems amplified in this place, ringing out clear and crisp and echoing down the length of the chamber. The place has a feel more of a temple than of a throne room, and this impression is not diminished by the multitude of guards who stand motionless along the sides of the beautifully embroidered carpet that runs down the centre of the room. Each of them is clad in shining plate armour and each rests his (or her; both sexes are represented) hands on the hilt of their sword. The effect is almost eerie, the guards seeming statuesque. Indeed, it takes a second glance to determine that they are truly guards rather than decorative suits of armour. At the far end of the room on what must be called a throne, though it is considerably more modest than most, sits King Arden Leonson, a throng of advisors, priests, and knights thronging around him. As the ambassador approaches they step away, forming a loose semi-circle behind the throne. Arden looks levelly at the ambassador and nods respectfully. The King is everything you would expect from a man who was once famous as Heironeous' greatest mortal champion - graceful, magnetic, handsome, in the peak of physical fitness, and with a hint about him of something not quite earthly. He has not held his position as leader of a nation long, but he already has the air of gravity and wisdom about him that speak of a great leader. "You are welcome here," he says politely. "I trust you have not been kept waiting too long?"[/sblock]

And another! Aha! 

*To azmodean:*



> [sblock]A foreign Treant enters your capitol and requests an audience with King Arden.
> If the audience is granted:
> 
> The Treant introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath. "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi. N'grath has watched Keoland from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."
> ...




[sblock]The reply comes: 

 "You honour us with your stated approval, and with you decision to confer with us on this matter. It has always been Keoland's pride to maintain a healthy relationship with nature and her devout Guardians, and it remains a priority of the League of Athyr. 

 "You will find no disagreement from this quarter that these are dark times indeed, and desperate measures are called for. The prospect of peace seems to dwindle further with each day, until it seems like an unattainable dream. The time is coming when dreams must be put aside, and harsh reality must take precedence. And so, in our striving for peace, we must make war. What part you will play in this is unknown to us. It is our belief that our interests coincide in large part with your own, and the League of Athyr would welcome an alliance between our peoples. But your own immediate concerns seem far removed from ours geographically. Did you have a specific proposal in mind?"[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

Alright, I'm gonna have to give up. Try as I might I can't find the post in which I was invited to sign the Treaty of Ekbir. To the contrary, the only post I can find cocnerning it seems to imply that it was a private arrangement between a few powers, mine not included. But, of course, I'm probably just mistaken. Is there any chance anybody remembers the location of a relevant post and could draw my attention to it? If not, I'm afraid I'm going to have to skip out on the roleplaying completely in this case and just say 'I'm in'. 

 ...okay, I'm done flooding the thread now.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> My problem is more general than that - I just feel kind of bewildered. So many players seem to be constantly plotting away and spending vast chunks of time writing fiction related to the IR. Even those players who are not so active give the impression of having a well-defined plan...




I'd just like to point out that, while others are enjoying this game by pouring immense effort and creativity into their playing style, I'm enjoying this game without having made any complex plans. I haven't done any plotting, and I did relatively little in the 3rd IR, and still enjoyed it. As for a well defined plan... nah, not I.

Your mileage may vary, but I'm having fun with no Machiavellian scheming.




And with no further ado, let me insert my first sinister scheme...

To Edena, Eluvan, and Rikandur Azebol (Private)

[sblock]Actually, there's no scheming here. I just feel left out with all the other secret notes flying around, so I'm gonna pass one too, so I can fit in with all the cool kids. How's it going, guys?[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 10, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I appreciate the offer of help, Anabstercorian.
> 
> But... what can I say? I'm muleheaded I guess. I need to do this myself if I'm going to enjoy it, I think.




You are wise indeed, grasshopper.  You speak truth.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn`t make any complex plans either, in the 3rd IR, yet i daresay I was one of the more prominent players. I was totally overwhelmed from the moment Kalanyr and others betrayed me, and Forrester came, but I decided I will have my revenge. I have almost brought the Acocalypse, three or four times, and my PC still escaped at the end. My playstyle well suited my mood, two years ago, so much has changed since then in my life...

But don`t worry, Gallador isn`t a total  megalomaniac like Melkor. Instead of allying with Vecna I am planning to eliminate his biggest ally. For the greater good and my own benefit, of course!


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 11, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gonna have to give up. Try as I might I can't find the post in which I was invited to sign the Treaty of Ekbir. To the contrary, the only post I can find cocnerning it seems to imply that it was a private arrangement between a few powers, mine not included. But, of course, I'm probably just mistaken. Is there any chance anybody remembers the location of a relevant post and could draw my attention to it? If not, I'm afraid I'm going to have to skip out on the roleplaying completely in this case and just say 'I'm in'.
> 
> ...okay, I'm done flooding the thread now.



Hello Eluvan!

Perhaps I can clarify this issue for you.

When the Treaty was first being hammered out, it was my impression that William had been in E-Mail contact with you, so you might want to check your mailbox for the invite.  Since you were not around, we went ahead without you and made the treaty.  

Is the Treaty of Ekbir something that Athyr would be interested in? I would think so, and now that you have returned from your sabbatical I'm sure Al'Akbar will invite you. (William Ronald has been worried sick you were going to drop out)
Will Nyrond invite you into the treaty, probably not, as there seems to be a little friction between our two powers.  But Kalanyr was made a member (under protest from the Nyrondise Ministry of Defense), so you could be included as well. King Rhynnon may even support your inclusion if you were to approach him properly.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 11, 2005)

I haven't been doing as much plotting as is ascribed to me.
  I did create the TEC Pact.  You know now (and probably knew then) why I created it.  A very simple and logical reason, really.

  I had a 50 to 100 page megapost to manage.  Everytime even the most minor of changes had to be made to it, I had to find that place in the long post, and change it.  It wasn't hard work, but it was time consuming, busy work as it were.
  I also spent\a great deal of effort and time trying to aid the IR after the crisis (which I'm not going to discuss.)  Getting momentum going again has been arduous work.  (My thanks and appreciation to my fellow players who fought hard for the IR.)

  I took a power that had a crucial disadvantage:  the drow live in isolated cities all over Oerik.  That is their conception.
  Historically, the drow have relied upon the depth of their cities underground to protect them.  Regular (traditional) armies cannot touch drow cities.  Regular armies don't even try.  And traditionally, more elite forces had more pressing issues on their hands, than to deal with the drow.
  Another thing protecting the drow has been their long apathy.  They don't wish to return to the surface.  They don't really wish to start major wars against the surface - if they do, they are too divided amongst themselves to do it.  The occasional raid by drow on surface people breeds hatred and fear, but not mass retaliation.
  A remarkable exception is the classic GDQ series of 1st edition modules, in which the Giant Troubles plaguing Geoff and Sterich cause the governments there to send adventurers (elite and epic forces) against the giants, then the drow, then against Lolth herself.

  But this is the IR, and here things work differently.
  Were I Kalanyr, I could easily wipe out the 4 drow cities below me by concentrating my elite and epic forces on them.  I could talk my allies into destroying the drow cities under their lands.  Ultimately, seeing the drow weakened, the Underdark races would attack them, in cohorts with evil surface powers.
  All that adamantite and mithril is worth a few lives, for the greedy powers who want them!

  Take the drow city of Menzoberranzan, over on Toril.  Luruar, working in concert with Waterdeep and the Lord's Alliance, plus Cormyr, could wipe it out easily.  And this would be the logical thing for Queen Alustriel to do.  But of course if that happens you ruin a perfectly good part of the setting, so it isn't going to happen in official Canon.

  Now Eclavdra understands all this, and she is forcing her people to understand all this as well.
  It's sorta a The Drow Must Grow Up affair.  They must - now that Lolth and the others are gone - face reality.
  The drow THINK they understand reality, and they THINK they have reality mastered.  They THINK they are the toughest girls and guys around.
  But the reality is that the REAL REALITY is much more horrific and threatening than the drow ever dared to imagine, or fear.

  So yeah, Eclavdra is forcing her people to the Great City.

  Eclavdra is unusual for a drow.
  She has greater self-discipline than her fellow drow, by far.  And that makes all the difference.
  Also, it could be said that Eclavdra is a rather lofty and nobleminded drow, tending heavily towards goodness.  (chuckles)

  You don't believe me?  Eclavdra isn't noble and goodhearted?  

  Consider this.  If Eclavdra had all the elves captured and under her control, she would forcibly convert them to the worship of Lolth, then see them enslaved to drow who appreciated their potential enough not to kill them.  Ultimately, she would see that many elves made the transition to full members of drow society.
  99% of the drow would simply see all the elves killed.  Preferably, in the slowest and most painful way possible even by theoretical drow capabilities of torture.

  So yeah, Eclavdra is a nice girl.  Really!
  Aren't you glad that you have such a noble, lofty, good drow leader to deal with, instead of your typical drow?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2005)

Eluvan
[sblock]
The ambassador is admitted swiftly (ironic, no? ) and is shown into a grand marble hall. Down the walls are hung great and beautiful tapestries, and between them tall windows let in the morning sunshine. Every sound seems amplified in this place, ringing out clear and crisp and echoing down the length of the chamber. The place has a feel more of a temple than of a throne room, and this impression is not diminished by the multitude of guards who stand motionless along the sides of the beautifully embroidered carpet that runs down the centre of the room. Each of them is clad in shining plate armour and each rests his (or her; both sexes are represented) hands on the hilt of their sword. The effect is almost eerie, the guards seeming statuesque. Indeed, it takes a second glance to determine that they are truly guards rather than decorative suits of armour. At the far end of the room on what must be called a throne, though it is considerably more modest than most, sits King Arden Leonson, a throng of advisors, priests, and knights thronging around him. As the ambassador approaches they step away, forming a loose semi-circle behind the throne. Arden looks levelly at the ambassador and nods respectfully. The King is everything you would expect from a man who was once famous as Heironeous' greatest mortal champion - graceful, magnetic, handsome, in the peak of physical fitness, and with a hint about him of something not quite earthly. He has not held his position as leader of a nation long, but he already has the air of gravity and wisdom about him that speak of a great leader. "You are welcome here," he says politely. "I trust you have not been kept waiting too long?" 
[/sblock]

"Not at all your Lordship. One thing I do not lack is time.  I have been sent on behalf of Queen Xin Hope of Miranda who wishes to extend an offering of non-aggression and peace to powers, such as yourself. With a possible offer of alliance, if you are interested.  "


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmm Slow and Painful Death or the Complete Destruction of Soul and Personality, gee now in a D&D world (in which there is a manifest afterlife) which would you pick ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh and I can tolerate sexual posts as long as they aren't too graphic (well I could tolerate those too but they don't belong on ENworld).  So sign me up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 11, 2005)

*Eluvan:* (Private)

[sblock]I can offer you assistance in this IR, and a direction if you desire as well-something more than a simple non-aggression pact to be united in.  Respond to this if you're interested.  I'm short on time today (making my own template!, heh) or I'd maket his a longer, IC post, so I hope you don't mind.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jan 11, 2005)

Personally I'd prefer that the sexuality be strictly PG-13, but that's more because I don't know anyone here. Besides, I don't need to know how Vecna gets his ya-yas, and I don't need to squick anyone out by writing gnome kink out in explicit detail. Part of the reason I participate in the forums that I do is because they're nothing I'd be embarrassed about if my twelve year old daughter came up behind me and started to read.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 11, 2005)

The typical drow would subject elves to the Endless Death (being tortured while wearing a Ring of Regeneration) then after centuries of this, grant them Morganti death if possible (the blade devours the soul, so no Arborea afterlife.)

  Eclavdra is different in several ways.
  One, she knows Lolth desires the worship of elves.  What is important to Lolth, is important to Eclavdra.
  Two, Eclavdra sees potential in elves as great clerics, warriors, wizards, and otherwise.  What a mighty Race of Darkness they would make, if only they could be made to see it!
  Three, Eclavdra thrills at the prospect of having elves as her slaves.  
  Fourth, Eclavdra wonders:  Just how well do elves stack up against drow?  Perhaps they should be pitted against drow, and let the better woman win.  That is the Way of Lolth.

  If none of this sounds nice or pleasant, don't expect too much loftiness out of Eclavdra.  Not unless you stick a Helm of Opposition on her.  She is, after all, a Dark Elf.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 11, 2005)

A typical gnome would subject both drow and elf within their nefarious clutches to warm muffins, endless prattering about obscure sports, eternally and maddeningly try to get either to "meet my sister Ferga, she's got a great personality", and occasionally wound their intestinal fortitude with spicy sausages and bitter brown beer.

Zagyg is different in several ways. One, he's very tall for a gnome. Two, his sisters are all long dead. Three, he's already got Murlynd to bother. And Murlynd suffers more broadly and generously than any mortal - and he's a Paladin besides, and Paladins LIKE to suffer. Maybe if the drow all agree to be Paladins of Zagyg though, maybe Zagyg will feed them muffins and start resurrecting his family.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2005)

See, this is why illithids are less evil than drow AND gnomes. All they do is claim their inherent superiority and eat brains. It seems so simple by contrast.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2005)

And people have problems with the elven superioty complex.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 11, 2005)

Here, have a muffin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't mind if I do. You know, you could get a real market in the illithid areas with "brain muffins." Sort of like a bran muffin, with an extra bit of I. Or was it eye? Who knows anymore.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 11, 2005)

Template in!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 11, 2005)

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> I'd just like to point out that, while others are enjoying this game by pouring immense effort and creativity into their playing style, I'm enjoying this game without having made any complex plans. I haven't done any plotting, and I did relatively little in the 3rd IR, and still enjoyed it. As for a well defined plan... nah, not I.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, but I'm having fun with no Machiavellian scheming.
> 
> ...




To Uvenelei (Private):
[sblock]
Could You imagine ? Iuz have too smalll forces to invade whole world at one, sigh ... life is so unfair. Besides it, all is cool and he get granddaughter and new girlfriend. 
[/sblock]

Edena, my template was posted from two reasons:
1) My cat fled somewhere, and explaining my sinister schemes only to Serpenteye isn't giving enough satisfaction.   
2) I think that new Players might needed rough guide about how to build up Template, and that's less important reason behind it. My template is Sblocked just to save space. 
And I need people to laugh from my poor jokes too.     

James, muffins made of powdered bones are one of the Iuz's favorite beakfast snacks. And are top sale among his Ogre soldiers. Warm one twice caused clan wars among Ogres, almost ...  

Eluvan, I guess ... You are right. I were muleheaded enough to waste half the weekend in just reading the rules again and again until I get them into the little finger. They are simple and elastic enough, that You may ignore them completly and just write what Your poor Paladin King is going to order his folks to do.  
I pity him, because his closest Neighbourn is Iuz, and Fuoryndians *HATE* him. And vice versa. But don't expect mercy or pity from Iuz. He know concepts, he read Book of Exalted Deeds, but disbelives everything. he know better from personal experience.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 11, 2005)

Template In!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2005)

(Public)

Here is my official hit-list as determined in #ir.

[sblock]Xael -> Melkor -> James Heard -> Airwhale -> Anabstercorian -> Nac Mac Feegle -> Rikandur Azebol -> Festy Dog -> Devilish -> Venus -> John Brown -> Paxus Asclepius -> Kalanyr -> Dralonxitz -> Knight Otu -> William -> Edena -> Azmodean -> Sollir -> Uvenelei -> Thomas Hobbes -> Bugbear -> Eluvan -> Guilt Puppy -> Album Cover X -> Radiant [/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2005)

Revised Template In.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello, everyone:

I have been busy, and will submit by template submitted soon. I will try to do more roleplaying posts.  My life is getting busier, so I just got caught up.  I think we need to pace ourselves a bit.  I am enjoying the game, but I will have to figure how often I can post. I will try to work on a few stories from Al'Akbar.

Rikandur, I was not ignoring your ambassador, but I do have limits on my time that I did not have in the 3rd IR. I will try to work within them.

I kind of prefer to keep everything PG-13, as this is EN World. I am not a prude, but I don't see much of a need for explicit content.

In Character Post:

"The Treaty of Ekbir Organization is proud to announce its two newest members

PUBLIC POST:

Caliph Xargun of Ekbir announces the following.  

"The Treaty of Ekbir Organization is pleased to welcome its two newest members, the Miranda Alliance and the Empire of Lynn.  We hope that other nations that have common cause with us will consider signing the treaty.  Ours is a defensive alliance.  The Malkuvah Baklunim respects the territorial rights of others, and asks them to respect our rights as well."

"Emperor Al'Akbar is still waiting on the ambassadors who are waiting to see him."


SOLLIR
[sblock]The ambassadors answer the great Mercane's question about requirements.  "The gifts are yours regardless of whatever decision  you make.  We would appreciate an alliance with you.[/sblock.]

ELUVAN , but public as everyone knows about it anyways.
[sblock]From a time when I announce the Treaty of Ekbir.

"Emperor Al'Akbar would like to offer the Treaty of Ekbir to the League of Athyr. We see the treaty as a way for good and neutral aligned powers to cooperate.  Existing members can vote on new members. All member nations should have a voice in matters considered by the Treaty of Ekbir Organization.  A long-lasting alliance is one where there are shared values and interests, where more than one voice is heard and considered."

"While we do not consider the members of the Treaty of Erheli-Cinlu to be necessarily enemies, we are somewhat concerned that the Baklunish Empire was not asked to sign the treaty. Also, it seems that only one or two members set policy for the member nations. Perhaps this is a misperception.  Mind you, the Baklunish Empire will stand with the TEC and any nation on Oerth against the Whispered One."[/sblock]

XAEL -- PRIVATE
[sblock]Have you contacted the players I referred you to?[/sblock]


ANABSTERCORIAN  AND PUBLIC POST

[sblock]Caliph Xargun also makes another public announcement.

"A nation which has maintained trade relations with the Baklunish Empire has asked for a treaty against perceived threats.  It is our hope that diplomacy can perhaps prevent the possibility of conflict between two neighbors.  Indeed, their combined might may be needed to face common threats."

The Greyhawk Defense Pact. 

Whereas, the City of  Greyhawk and its environs are a major trade center, the undersigned  nations pledge to protect it and its environs from attack by the > forces of the Whispered One and Iuz, Lord of Evil, should either seek > to cause harm to either the Domain of Greyhawk or the Empire of the Brightlands.  In exchange, the Triumvirate Rebellious -- Lord Rary,  Lord Eli Tomorast, and Lord Robilar -- pledge to use their military and magical might to aid signatories  if any of the signatory nations are attacked by either the Whispered  One or Iuz, Lord of Evil.

Emperor Al'Akbar of the Malkuvah Baklunim
Lord Rary, Lord Robilar, and Lord Eli Tomorast, the Triumvirate Rebellious.[/sblock]


JAMES HEARD:
[sblock]







> *James Heard* wrote:
> Dearest Baklunish chieftain:
> 
> We of the Aestian Pickle and Pike Corporation are displeased with
> ...




"Ah, Zagyg is on Oerth and apparently Murlynd as well. I hope that they will be ready to stand against the threat that is to come. For in these times, no place on Oerth is safe.  I believe Greyspace will have need of them both in the days to come."

"If I had time for a vacation, I might visit Aestia. Sadly, there seem to be no end to my responsibilities.  I will send a brief letter to Murlynd in his new identity requesting an embassy and trade mission. The carving on the totem pole is excellent."

The totem pole is placed in the Ekbir public museum along with a brief note on its origins.
[/sblock]

OOC: I'll try to be back in the afternoon or evening my time to react to things that haven't happened yet. (Tons of studying to do.) Serpenteye, you might want to check the Mega Post for information on the World of Greyhawk Calendars and the months of the year. This may help in tracking time in the game. Possibly the four week long festivals outside of the months (one per season) might occur during the between turn discussion threads.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 11, 2005)

> "Not at all your Lordship. One thing I do not lack is time. I have been sent on behalf of Queen Xin Hope of Miranda who wishes to extend an offering of non-aggression and peace to powers, such as yourself. With a possible offer of alliance, if you are interested."




 Arden considers, but only briefly. It does not take long before he speaks again to the ambassador. "I thank you for your kind offer. We live in dark times, and that darkness is growing and deepening daily. A steadfast ally is a valuable thing at the best of times, even more so in this age. As the forces of Evil grow in strength and boldness, those who stand for justice and virtue must stand together or fall one by one. On behalf of the League of Athyr, I accept your kind offer. We would be proud to count Miranda among our allies." 

*Sollir:*



> [sblock]I can offer you assistance in this IR, and a direction if you desire as well-something more than a simple non-aggression pact to be united in. Respond to this if you're interested. I'm short on time today (making my own template!, heh) or I'd maket his a longer, IC post, so I hope you don't mind.[/sblock]




[sblock]Having put some serious thought in, I am not sure that direction will be a problem. Whatever I try to initiate, I do not think I could ever be left standing idle: it seems a given that Iuz will try to take Furyondy in short order, and there's no way I'm going to let that happen. I also have concerns in Geoff, and I suspect the Wolf God may make work for me. I certainly do appreciate your offer, though, and if you have a proposal I would be very interested to hear it. Bear in mind that all the 'private' tags in the world won't stop some people form reading sblocks so if you really want to communicate privately, feel free to email me.[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Also: once the game is underway, is diplomacy going to be regulated? Can you only make diplomatic advances or replies during your turn? Or will that remain free form? This is a definite problem I'm having right now - everybody is frantically sending diplomatic messages back and forth, but because I've been away it's like the whole of the League of Athyr's been living in a cave for the last few weeks. Kind of a serious disadvantage.




All diplomacy and other role-playing is free-form, the only rule is to keep ooc-knowlege separate from ic-knowlege.




			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> I appreciate the offer of help, Anabstercorian.
> 
> But... what can I say? I'm muleheaded I guess. I need to do this myself if I'm going to enjoy it, I think.




So you don't want my help with the template?




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Personally I'd prefer that the sexuality be strictly PG-13, but that's more because I don't know anyone here. Besides, I don't need to know how Vecna gets his ya-yas, and I don't need to squick anyone out by writing gnome kink out in explicit detail. Part of the reason I participate in the forums that I do is because they're nothing I'd be embarrassed about if my twelve year old daughter came up behind me and started to read.




Well, Vecna doesn't have any parts to get his ya-yas with (whatever that means   ), but I see your point. 

The solution: I rule that all explicit sexual content shall be hidden be sblocks with a XXX tag. Like this:

Public, XXX
[sblock]
Heaving bosom.
[/sblock] 




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Template in!




Thanks 



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Template In!




Thank you 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> (Public)
> 
> Here is my official hit-list as determined in #ir.
> 
> [sblock]Xael -> Melkor -> James Heard -> Airwhale -> Anabstercorian -> Nac Mac Feegle -> Rikandur Azebol -> Festy Dog -> Devilish -> Venus -> John Brown -> Paxus Asclepius -> Kalanyr -> Dralonxitz -> Knight Otu -> William -> Edena -> Azmodean -> Sollir -> Uvenelei -> Thomas Hobbes -> Bugbear -> Eluvan -> Guilt Puppy -> Album Cover X -> Radiant [/sblock]




Lucky, lucky Radiant 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Revised Template In.




Ok.




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> I kind of prefer to keep everything PG-13, as this is EN World. I am not a prude, but I don't see much of a need for explicit content.




Me neither, truth be told. But some situations call for it. As long as its safely hidden noone need be offended.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> OOC: Serpenteye, you might want to check the Mega Post for information on the World of Greyhawk Calendars and the months of the year. This may help in tracking time in the game. Possibly the four week long festivals outside of the months (one per season) might occur during the between turn discussion threads.




No actual game-time passes during the discussion threads. They are just for discussion player to player, and not for interacting with NPCs. Nothing actually happens since no time actually passes, though your deals and treaties are still of course valid.
Those festivals do seem like a convenient time to start/end a turn, though.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2005)

Announcment:

Edena has asked permission to manage Thomas' faction until he returns, to play the faction independently of the Drow as a "good guy". I have granted his request, and believe that the faction is in very good hands.


----------



## Xael (Jan 11, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> XAEL -- PRIVATE




  Yes. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Lucky, lucky Radiant




  Poor, poor Xael. 

  Now I just have to figure out, if I'm being considered a threat or the weakest one. 



  I have no problems with sexual content.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Poor, poor Xael.
> Now I just have to figure out, if I'm being considered a threat or the weakest one.



 Judging by the arrows, you'll be the first.  And I'm filed away somewhere under "not noteworthy"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 11, 2005)

FROM EDENA TO ALL IN THE IR

  I have requested to play Thomas' power on Turn 1, and Serpenteye has granted permission.
  Therefore, I cease being a player, and become a defacto DM.
  A player does not play opposing factions.  Only a DM can do that.

  I did this in order to protect Thomas' power, so that his power would still be there on Turn 2, and the IR would still be a viable option for Thomas, when he returns to play ... and also so the IR will be funner, since it would be funner with Thomas' power still around.
  Otherwise, given that Thomas' power has had no chance to negotiate, join treaties, or even know what is going on, it stands little chance on Turn 1.

  Consider that all the powers around Thomas' main holdings in Aliador are TEC Pact members, and all of them except Nyrond are enemies.
  Celene is threatened by both Paxus and by Guilt Puppy.
  The Lendores are threatened by Guilt Puppy, Devilish, and Knight Otu, and also by Melkor.
  The Yeomanry is threatened by Guilt Puppy and Paxus.

  Someone needs to work with Thomas' power until he returns to play it, or until another player successfully claims it on Turn 2.

  I, personally, think it would be very boring if his territories simply got eaten on Turn 1 without a fight because the player could not be present to negotiate, make treaties, and protect his powers.
  Don't you?

  The drow I am playing:  you know what they are doing.  They are all busy building the Great City.  They are not being aggressive ... and if you look at their situation they have enough to handle right now.
  If your powers attack them, they will of course respond.

  But I think it only fair that the elves of the Flanaess (outside of those being played by Xael) have representation.  Don't you?

  So I will run Thomas' power on Turn 1 and maybe Turn 2 also.  Unless a majority of players cry foul, and demand that it remain in Serpenteyes' hands.

  I'll return to being just a player on Turn 2 or 3, playing the drow.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm going to wait 12 hours before taking up Thomas' power.

  That gives anyone who wishes to object to this a chance to say so.
  If a lot of people object, I will not do this.

  If there are not objections, I will take up Thomas' power.
  If this happens, you MUST NOT e-mail me with secret plans and information, or put it into sblocks for me to read.
  I'll have to play Thomas' power without the benefit of such knowledge.
  Because eventually I'll return to being a player (of the drow) and such knowledge would be unfair for me to have.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 11, 2005)

I dont really see why anyone would object since Serpenteye allowed it? 
So go ahead, play em. It's better if Thomas returns, so he still has a faction in 1 piece ^^


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That list was created by omitting all those horrible trivialities such as "being a threat" or "being weak." No. That list was, in fact, created with only the perfect clarity that can be provided by completely ignoring such things. No rules, no looking at pathetic statistics, no trying to infer something from someone's posting habits. As Serpenteye put it, it was all about luck.

(Private) Xael:

[sblock]Your ally Kalanyr could, perhaps, explain what I mean if your not picking up on the message.[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 11, 2005)

Didn`t Serpenteye just give the power of Thomas to Anabstecorian?

Serpenteye, when the 1st turn starts?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 11, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Well, Vecna doesn't have any parts to get his ya-yas with (whatever that means   ), but I see your point.




Many have heard tales of the Hand and Eye of Vecna, but few are aware of a lesser-known _third_ artifact of unimaginable horror.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh Guilt Puppy, don't scare those kids with tales of the Head of Vecna...

Though any factions wanting that artifact can certainly ask Zagyg for it, and he'll aid them in installing it for revelations of the ultimate truths of death and the afterlife.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 11, 2005)

Wich _head_ ? Chmm ... if we are talking about this *more important* for every man. I think then, that I could guess why Vecna is trying to compensate with BIG empire. 

And as for Vecna's bodyparts ... guy dropped a lot of them _scalp_, _nose_, etc. At least enough for one adventuring party.


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

Template sent!  *pant* *pant* *pant*

and may whatever god you believe in (snicker) have mercy on your souls.

.
.
.
And, and the naughty bits are fine with me ... with XXX sblock.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.threatofghouls.com/vecna.htm

Hehehehehehe... 

"Safety hint folks: seriously question any plan that starts with "First, I cut off my head...""


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> NP
> 
> Rhynnon is a patient man, and his entourage is to frightened to complain




When the smoke clears, King Rhynnon and his entourage appear in a finely 
decorated ballroom.  The devil guard, in a succinct stutters of movement, 
march in synchronicity to the ourside corners of the ballroom, anger in their 
eyes awaiting the slightest hint of infiltration.

Beautiful women, began to gather around the guests with dishes of exquisite 
appetizers, flagons of wine, and smiles.  Their beauty is unearthly and 
with hints of being Outsiders.  While not succubi (too chaotic!) their features
imply creatures from the Lower Planes.  They keep a respectful distance from
the guests, solely offering the gifts in their plates and decanters, and nothing more.


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I take it there is no answer from your power to the TEC Pact offer?
> I mean ... Eclavdra is not going to force her way into the Tomb of Horrors and confront Acererak to demand an answer!  (It's real bad diplomacy when an angry demilich drains your soul and eats it.)
> But the drow are hoping Acererak and the Solistarim do join, obviously.
> If Acererak joins, that TEC Summit is going to be very interesting with him sitting at (or floating above) the table.




From the scrying glass, the hovering skull of the demi-lich spins around
and flares.

A TREATY?  HOW DOES ONE SUCH AS I TRUST FLESHIES AS YOU?  WERE IUZ NOT
AMONG YOU, I'D ....

A lithe figure approaches behind the skull, a woman in blue robes.  

"Acererak...a word, please."

The skull retreats, floats to eye-level with the woman, then barks angry
words at her that are inaudible from the scry glass.  The skull vanishes and
the woman approaches the scry glass.

"My apologies, esteemed colleagues ...  I represent the interests of the Solistarrim
and, by proxy, Blackmoor.  May we see the most current copy of the treaty.
Our lord wishes to review it.   Many thanks."


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Devilish!
> 
> [sblock]Gallador sends a sending to Acererak( OOC: As you remember Princess Lanfear visited your PC, but you didn`t respond to my post from long ago)
> 
> ...




Melkor!
[sblock]
Acererak sends to Gallador:
"Greetings -- the Princess follows well in your footsteps. 
As long as the TEC treaty opposes the deaded Whispered One, I find no wrongs
with it.  I worry about it being twisted by the fleshies, however.

And do not worry about the Apotheosis.  For now, I cannot continue
with the plans I have laid out so far.  And should I succeed, I hold no
control over the undead.....I only become one with them..."

OOC: I'm guessing this: www.freewebs.com/anime_fanatix/Alucard-December%202003.jpg
Very very cool!

[/sblock]


----------



## devilish (Jan 11, 2005)

Have I missed anyone ?  Or have you all heard from me?  

sorry...was sick the past few days and have had a dither catching up.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 11, 2005)

Template sent. 

 *Hails Mary*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

TO DEVILISH

  The drow submit the details of the TEC Pact, as requested:

  Anabstercorians' power of Rary/Greyhawk/The Bright Lands
  Bugbears' power of Greater Nyrond
  Edena_of_Neiths' power of the Queendom of Eclavdor (the Drow and Yuan-Ti)
  Guilt Puppys' power of the Scarlet Brotherhood
  Kalanyrs' power of Miranda/Marchwards/Elvanian Forest/Gigantea/Hyperboria
  Knight Otus' power of Greater Aerdi
  Melkors' power of the Vampires/Ivid/Sahuagin
  Nac Mac Feegles' power of the Iron League/Ulek League/Isle of the Phoenix.
  Paxus' power of the Wolf God and his people.
  Rikandurs' power of Iuz and the Empire of Iuz.
  Sollirs' power of the Empire of Lynn.
  Thomas' power of Aliador/Celene/Lendores/The Theocracy
  Uveneleis' power of the Tempest of Hell and the Tharquish Empire.
  Venus' power of Orcreich/Greater Khanate/Lesser Khanate.

  The Charter of the TEC Pact (this is the original charter)

  1:  An attack upon one member of the TEC Pact is an attack on all the members of the TEC Pact.

  2:  All members of the TEC Pact are required to meet any single attack with an equivalent counterattack:  If one TEC Pact member is attacked by 10,000 warriors, then all the TEC Pact members must attack the attacker with 10,000 warriors.  
  If any individual TEC Pact power has no way to issue a counterattack to help out as the TEC Pact requires, it had better have a good reason why it could not meet its' obligations.

  3:  If an attack is made directly upon any of the leaders ((Player Characters)) of the TEC Pact powers, all the TEC Pact members must immediately send as much force as is required to protect those leaders and drive off the attackers.  In addition, all leaders and their following (significant NPCs) have guaranteed protection in each others' safeholds and territories.

  4:  TEC Pact powers must use their magic and/or psionics to ensure their individual power and it's leaders immediately knows if another TEC Pact leader is under attack, so they can immediately send help to save that leader.

  5:  If a TEC Pact member commits treason by attacking another TEC Pact member with Armies, or allies with Vecna, or otherwise does something obviously treasonous, the penalty for said treason is the destruction of that power, the burning of its' lands, and the massacre of its' people.  This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.

   -

  TEC Pact Addendum:

  3 or 4 of the TEC Pact members have Opt-Out Clauses.  They required these Opt Out Clauses as prerequisites to joining the Pact.
  If they Opt out of the Pact, that is not considered a hostile act.  They do lose all rights and protections of the Pact immediately, though.

  An IC Summit is to be held ((on Turn 1)) to work out further addendum and strategem of the TEC Pact and its' members.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

The following still have not submitted templates as of now, as far as I know:

Album Cover X
DralonXitz (if he is coming in on Turn 1)
Nac Mac Feegle
Radiant
Thomas (but, if 6 hours more pass and nobody objects, I will write up his template)
Zelda (but her template is being handled by Airwhale)

  -

  So we need Album X, DralonXitz, Nac Mac Feegle, and Radiant.  And Thomas, if he would return.

  Radiant said he was taking a weeks' vacation from the IR.  He may still be away.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 12, 2005)

Het everyone, I just want you to know that my internet has been accedently disconected. I should be back by tomorrow afternoon.
~Bugbear~


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is the Unclaimed Powers List.
  I promised I'd submit this, so I took the time, and here it is:

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg

  -

  -

  -


  UNCLAIMED UNDERDARK AND AERIAL TERRITORIES OF OERTH

  With the exception of the drow of the continent of Oerik, the illithid, and a few of the beholders and aboleth, none of the major civilized or semi-civilized Underdark Races have been claimed.
  None of the aerial powers (anything with floating citadels or sky cities) have been claimed.


  UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (NON-FLANAESS)

  Continent of Aquaria (entire continent unclaimed)
  Continent of Anakeris (entire continent unclaimed)
  Continent of Hyperboria (those parts not claimed by Kalanyr)

  Continent of Oerik:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC  (claimed by DralonXitz:  I hope he is still playing)
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC (claimed by DralonXitz:  I hope he is still playing)
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC  (It is to the east of Orcreich, but is not named on the map.  It is west of the bay that dips into Oerik, separating it from Williams' holdings.)
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC


UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (IN THE FLANAESS)

Interior Amedio Jungle: 540,000 = 14 IC
City Of Garrel Enkdal: 40,000 = 2 IC  (It is under the Rakers on the northeast side of the map)
Ratik: 280,000 = 12 IC
Sable Forest: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
Spikey Forest: 12,000 = 0.4 IC
Old Faith: N/A (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore: N/A (possible addition to PL)


  UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES IN GREYSPACE

  The World of Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)

Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.

IC: Low. Edill does not produce much of anything and what they produce is luxuries for self-consumtion. There are several large dragon's-hoards on the planetoid, though.
PL: Very high. At least 100 elite and 15 Epic.
Political climate: Divided. There are a few great families of Dragons (of the Lawful variety) with supporting slaves and/or servants, but the vast majority of them are completely independent. Non-dragons (and there are a few) are insignificant politically and militarily. The political climate is stabile and rather stagnated.

--

  The World of Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)

Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)

Political Climate: Evil. A dozen little empires squabble for power over this ravaged sphere in an ever-changing patchwork of alliances.
IC: Between 50 and 200 each.
PL: Between an equivalent 100 rPL and an equivalent 600 rPL, mostly regular armies but a few tougher liches and vampire-emperors.

Galion Vool: An insane Arch-lich with rumoured connections to the Cult of Vecna rules this island-chain and surrounding waters and underdark. At the moment Galion Vool is the most powerful faction on the planet, with an IC of 200 and a solid PL of 300 Regular PLs, 10 elite and 2 Epic PL (representing Selitisa the Arch-lich herself).

--

  The World of Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)

This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.

Political Climate: Three great nations dominate this sphere and constantly war with each others.

  -  Conatha-ver: A federation of goodly and neurtal mermen and intelligent sea-creatures. IC 400, 300 rPL, 20 elPL, 0epPL.
  -  Inasska: A clannish sahaugin empire (currently viewing events on Oerth with great suspicion after a large sahuagin empire on Oerth was enslaved by vampires, but more focused on the struggle against their deadly enemy Bliroei). IC 620, 500 rPL, 5 elPL, 1 epPL.
  -  Bliroei: A sahaugin empire lead by a hyper-intelligent paragon Kraken. IC 500, 250 rPL, 15 elPL, 3epPL.

--

  The World of Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)

Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
  The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.

Political Climate: Borkan civilization is dead. All that remain are a few scattered tribes huddling in the mud.
IC: Insignificant
PL: Insignificant

--

  The Moon of Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)

The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth) Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the
underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.

Political climate, PL and IC: Kule doesn't look like much. The surface is dead and the underdark a mess of absurd primitive life-forms. Except for the grieving and pained spirits wandering the sphere there's nothing noteworthy about it. The deepest recesses of the underdark have never been explored and seem to defy magical investigation.


http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf


  ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON GREYSPACE FROM AIRWHALE AND ZELDA

  [sblock]


Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

  [/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

I find everyones' silence disconcerting.

  Does anyone mind if I play Thomas' power?
  If yes, please say so.  If it's ok, tell me.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think anyone minds Edena... I think we are all excited to get started!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't mind a whit.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 12, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO DEVILISH
> 
> The drow submit the details of the TEC Pact, as requested:
> 
> ...




I think that a clause should be included to prevent Pact members from being drawn into wars of aggression. The way it is written now, if one of us attacks another nation and that nation tries to defend itself, then all pact members will have to attack the defender. This goes against the main purpose of the Pact, which is as I understand it to keep us from getting into silly wars when Vecna may be coming.  As written, the Pact does not ensure peace, only Armegedon.
---
And I have no problem with you running Thomas's power while he is gone. This way at least there will be one elven power that hates the Drow as much as Eclavdra says they do 
 If he shows up in the middle of turn one will you reliquish it to him then or wait until the next turn?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

If Thomas shows up, I will relinquish control of his power to him immediately.
  Thomas put a lot of work into his power.  And others did research on Aliador.
  I did not think all that effort and time should have been lost.

  Concerning problems with the TEC Pact, that is why the drow called for the TEC Summit, to now be held in the capital city of the Yuan-Ti Empire, their ally.

  The elves of Celene and the Lendores, as per Canon, hate the drow immensely, obviously.

  As for the Elves of Aliador ... they do not hate the drow.
  They feel very sorry for the drow.  They feel very great pity for them.  They feel very horrified by what has happened to them.  The way you'd feel pity and horror for a dog that had once been a very loving, loyal pet, but which had been bitten by a rabid animal, and was now dying a horrible, painful, frightful death ... and you couldn't even do anything to lessen it's pain, much less save it.
  The good drow of Eilistraee are welcome, have been welcome for millennia, in Aliador.
  The elves of Aliador, are chaotic good (as I see chaotic good.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't mind Edena's taking control of Thomas' power.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 12, 2005)

Elluvan:
The ambassador will then thank you for your kindness, and ask if you wish to sign into the Miranda Pact.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok, I am assuming control of Thomas' power.
  I will submit a template for Turn 1 to Serpenteye ASAP.
  I wish to thank you all for your vote of confidence in my integrity as a player.  Thank you.  I do appreciate it.

  I shall refer to Thomas' power as the Elves of Aliador.  I will play his power until he returns, and then cede it to him immediately.

  -

  The Elves of Aliador are considering the Pact of Miranda, set up by Kalanyrs' Miranda.  They have not made up their minds on it yet.
  Would someone describe to them the Miranda Pact? they ask.

  The Elves are considering the Greyhawk Defense Pact, proposed by Williams' Baklunish Empire.  They have not made up their minds on it yet.  
  Would someone describe to them the Greyhawk Defense Pact? they ask.

  The Elves are considering the Pact of Neutrality proposed by James' Aestia/Polaria.  They have not made up their minds on it yet.
  Would someone describe to them the Pact of Neutrality? they ask.

  The Elves of Aliador wish to understand:  

  What is the TEC Pact about?  They ask this of everyone they offer diplomatic relations to.
  Everyone is making an alliance with the drow?  The drow???  The DROW??!!


  The Elves of Aliador offer to open diplomatic relations with:

  The World of Ginsel (Airwhale/Zelda.)
  Suhfang (Album X)
  Greyhawk (Anabstercorian) 
  Burundi (Azmodean)
  Greater Nyrond (Bugbear)
  Dragons' Isle (DralonXitz)
  The League of Athyr (Eluvan)
  Zindia and Nippon (Festy Dog) 
  Polaria and Aestia (James)
  Miranda/Marchwards/Elvanian Forest/Gigantea/Hyperboria (Kalanyr)
  Aerdi (Knight Otu), 
  The Iron League (Nac Mac Feegle)
  The Celestial Imperium/Sikari (Radiant) 
  The Empire of Lynn (Sollir)
  The Baklunish Empire (William)
  Highfolk/Delrune/Chauntosbergen/Vesve Forest (Xael)

  The Elves of Aliador make no offers of diplomatic relations with:

  The illithid (Creamsteak)
  The Solistarim/Acererak (Devilish)
  The Queendom of Eclavdor/The Drow/Yuan-Ti (Edena_of_Neith)
  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Guilt Puppy) (Due to it's long history of massacre)
  The Vampires/Ivid/Sahuagin (Melkor)
  The Wolf God/Humanoids (Paxus)
  Iuz, the Empire of Iuz (Rikandur)
  The Tempest of Hell, Tharquish Empire (Uvenelei)
  Orcreich, the Orcs (Venus) (Due to the fact these are orcs)

  Not yet, at least.  The elves would be willing to deal with these powers through intermediaries.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 12, 2005)

Racists, these elves, I dare to say. 

Och, and I made mistake thinking that Celene belongs to Eluvan, sorry my'friend. And to Thomas, too.

I will write @mail to Radiant, Edena. What is stopped im from writing, I wonder ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 12, 2005)

Edena (Thomas's power)

The Miranda Pact is a similar statement of non-aggression between the signatorees, the signatorees agree that they will not attack another signatoree and that they will enforce the pact.

Current Signatorees:
Baklunish Empire (William)
The Drow (Edena)
The Circle of Eight (Xael)
Miranda Alliance (aka Me)
Burundi (Azmodean)

And Elluvan's power is currently being offered entry. (League of Athyr)
Festy Dogs power is considering entry also. (Zindia/Nippon)

(I may have forgotten some signatorees if so please let me know).


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 12, 2005)

Edena (Thomas's Power)
PRIVATE!
[sblock]
The TEC pact is a mutual agreement by various nations (largely of neutral and evil alignments with 2? excpetions) to defend each other from attack. We believe that it is merely being used by various factions to buy time to carry out their plans, and so we've also signed up for this reason.
[/sblock]

The Greyhawk Defense treaty is merely an agreement by various nations to stop powers deemed hostile to the good of Oerth from taking the city of Greyhawk, I believe currently these powers are Iuz and Vecna.

You are already signatories to the Pact of Neutrality, everyone was signed up with or without their consent. The Pact of Neutrality effectively says you will not attack Aestia unless you first divest them of their land on the southern ice caps, or they cease being Neutral or their climate changes ? Possibly AND all those things I'm unclear.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 12, 2005)

Edena, I have no objection to you playing Thomas' power.  As I recall, the location of Aliador is hidden and I believe its existence is a secret as well.  So, I believe diplomacy would best be done by the known members of Thomas' power.  These include the elven nation of Celene, the Yeomanry (a human nation near Keoland whose government is a democratic repubic.  The predominant allignments are LG, LN, CG, NG),  and the Theocracy of the Pale (dominated by the faith of Pholtus, common alignments are LN, LG, LE). 


(I will have to do a separate post on the actions that take place in Turn 1.  Serpenteye, as I know how the calendar works on Oerth, I can perhaps suggest that the IR might begin immediately following the weeklong festival of Needfest. This would be the first day of the month of Fireseek, Common Year 604.  There are four week-long festivals in a year on Oerth, marking the time in which the lesser moon Celene is full.)

Assuming that Aliador remains  hidden, Al'Akbar personally greets the representatives of Thomas' power.  (Yes, Edena, those that are publicly known received gifts and diplomatic messages.) I imagine that they include represenatives of the Yeomanry, the Theocracy of the Pale, and elven kingdom of Celene.


As the ambassadors enter the city of Ekbir, they see several new embassies. An elegant and strong castle serves as the Embassy of Nippon, Zindia and the Nippon Dominions.  A slender white tower serves as an embassy to the Greyspace Alliance.  (On their way to the city, the ambassadors noticed a wide area set aside for landing of spelljamming vessels.  They also noticed another area completely surrounded by an impenetrable fog.)  A tall tower of elegant black stone rises to the sky, flying the colors of the Empire of Lynn.  There are also embassies for the Celestial Imperium of Tsian -- (OOC: Radiant, I did try to set up a meeting and offer assistance as did Bugbear. At a bare minimum, I imagine that both Greater Nyrond and the Baklunish Empire would offer food shipments, delivered by magical means.)

The ambassadors are lead into a great throne room in the Palace of the Caliph of Ekbir.  As the doors are opened, all those seated in the throneroom stand for the visitors, who are greeted with blowing trumpets. A tall, thin figure, dressed in white trimmed with gold, and a blue cloak smiles and bows slightly towards the ambassadors.  A crown like a turban, set with gems rests upon his head.  Three women of exquisite beauty and grace, yet each distinctive, stand near him.  A man wearing ancient armor glowing like the sun stands nearby, his green eyes regarding the visitors warmly.  Another man,  with timeworn features and dark eyes, dressed in the simple garb of a mountain shepherd smiles as well.  He wears a brighly colored prayer shawl with seven threads hanging from the fringes.

"Welcome to the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, and the city of Ekbir! It is an honor to meet you!  These are my wives, Ahava -- Al'Akbar nods to a woman of classic Baklunish beauty with green eyes and black hair that cascades down her hair like a waterfall --, Bilqis --Al'Akbar nods to a woman with brown hair and brown eyes, a woman of Baklunish stock with a hint of Oeridian heritage --, and Vashti -- Al'Akbar noods to a woman with pale yellow skin and blue eyes, indicating Baklunish and Suel blood.   This is Azor'alq, hero god of light, purity, courage and strength.  This is Daoud, hero god of humility, clarity, and immediacy.  These are the members of my court," -- Al'Akbar gazes at a wide collection of people of various races, humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, kobolds, orcs, half-ogres and even some genies and celestials  -- "and I am Emperor Al'Akbar of the Malkuvah Baklunim.  On behalf of the Baklunish Empire, I welcome you here."

"You asked about some of the recent treaties. I will try to answer your questions.  I may refere some of them to representatives of other nations who can answer them."

"The Baklunish Empire is also a member of the Treaty of Ekbir Organization. Admission and other decisions is decided by a vote of its existing members.  I believe that everyone who is part of an organization deserves a voice in its affairs. At most, I can submit an application for membership in the organization and cast a vote.  The text of the Treaty of Ekbir Organization is as follows."

PUBLIC
[sblock]
Treaty of Ekbir Organization Charter

"The undersigned nations will respond to an attack on any one of them as an attack on all of them. We shall take whatever actions deemed necessary to support each other in such an event."

"The undersigned nations shall also take actions to support each other in matters of trade and diplomacy.  It is the opinion of the undersigned nations that disputes between various nations should ideally be resolved through diplomatic means.  As the cost of war is high, it should be the last resort of rational and law-abiding nations in disputes with other nations."

"The undersigned nations realize there is a danger of attack to their nations from forces from beyond Oerth, or such forces as the Whispered One. In the face of such events, the undersigned nations will urge other nations to put aside any differences, declaring truces and armistices if need be, to face a common threat to Oerth."

“The members of the Treaty of Ekbir Organization offers our assistance in mediating disputes, and our assistance to our respective allies.  We urge that no nation make war on its neighbors, in light of the potential threats from the Whispered Ones and other forces."

Signed on this, the fourth day of Needfest in Common Year 604, being the year 3264 (Baklunish Hegira)

King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich, the Low Khanate, and the High Khanate

King Seth Rhynnon of Nyrond, the County of Urnst, and the Duchy of Urnst

Emperor Al’Akbar of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire
[/sblock]

"I would refer questions on the Treaty of Erheli-Cinlu to the government of Greater Nyrond.  
I would say that Vesharess Eclavdra is quite resourceful, and that my government maintains diplomatic relations with Eclavdor -- despite some of the recent statements of  Vesharess Eclavdra.  Of her, I would say that to understand her, one must realize that there are two great pillars in her life -- her people and her goddess.  While I disagree with Vesharess Eclavdra on many issues, I do respect the depth of her dedication. Perhaps "

"I will ask the embassy of Greater Nyrond  and those of other nations with embassies in Ekbir whether their governments could enlighten you on the nature of the TEC Pact.  I believe that one goal of the TEC Pact is to prevent conflict in the light of coming threats as well as offer mutual protection. I will speak further of these threats and my divinations soon.  In the interim, I offer you the hospitality of my court and the Baklunish Empire."

If the ambassadors wish, they are lead to a great feast hall, where delicacies from the Baklunish Empire and many other lands are served to them.


RIKANDUR AZEBOL AND KNIGHT OTU:  Last night was the third time that Al'Akbar's government asked for ambassadors who had business with him to please meet with him.  I have NOT been ignoring either of you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

There is a beautiful place in the Flanaess that few know about.
  A place known as Aliador.
  It has an Andelainian beauty to it, with naturally tall trees, green meadows, rolling hills, and a great vibrant health about it.  For those with magical sight, it is strong with enchantment.
  It occupies the eastern third of the Theocracy of the Pale, and extends well into the Rakers to the east, this enchanted land of forest and meadow, rushing streams and wide pools.  All about it are plants growing with silver berries, strange magical berries that are extraordinarily nourishing and delightful to the taste.
  In many places the berry plants have actually grown into large trees, which shimmer like molten silver in the sunlight.

  The people of the Theocracy of the Pale do not venture here, because their clergy forbid it.  The intolerant clergy of the Theocracy have long been terrified of this place, and will not enter, and restrain their people from entering.
  Yet the occasional commoner does enter, and when this happens he or she seldom returns, for what he or she finds is so extradinary, so pleasant, that the desire to stay overcomes any feelings for home.  Those that do return from Aliador typically remember only pleasant things, and never speak of elves or other residents of that pleasant, forbidden land.
  The occasional humanoid or giant comes down from the Rakers into this land to hack, burn, and pillage.  Few humanoids or giants return to the mountains, and what becomes of those who have gone missing is not known:  divinations show they were not slain, but otherwise no information is granted.

  What has escaped the notice of the heavily populated regions around this one, is that this is the home of two and a half million elves.
  One could understand the mistake:  there are no elves visible.  People have searched for the rumored inhabitants, and found dryads and other forest beings aplenty, but rarely have they seen elves.
  Clerics of the Theocracy have come with Detect Invisibility and True Seeing, but for all their efforts the magic of this place has frustrated their spells.  They have not found the elves.
  Some powerful wizards have attempted Wish spells to garner the secrets of this place, but there are those here who wield magic as potent as any Wish, and thus no Wish has gained the secrets the casters so desired.
  Only those who have come here with friendly and open hearts, seeking the rumored inhabitants out of a desire to understand, to learn, to befriend, have found the elves, and all of those have either stayed or kept the secret of this place carefully guarded in their hearts.

  -

  The elves live in the trees.  Literally.  The trees are the homes of nearly all the elves of Aliador.
  Within the great trees of Aliador are what most would call extradimentional spaces, but the elves who know the truth call them the Arden Kiethlin, or Hearts of the Trees.
  If a stranger is welcomed into one of the tall, lush trees of the forests here by the elves, that stranger would find oneself in a great cathedral of living wood, green light flooding down from the heavens, great natural archways and passages running upward beyond sight, and running downward into unguessable depths.  An impossible forest of great wooden stems, like pillars in a great hall but much more lofty, would extend upwards and downwards out of sight.  A breeze of life, a breeze of magic, would flow over the strange, and he would see strands of light - strands of the Weave - running in silver, blue, purple, white, and many-colored splendor to the lofty unguessable heights beyond the soaring wood above, and down through pools of impossible depth into unseen distances below.  If he looked long enough, he might see they soared away into other places, dimensions, and times.
  That stranger would also hear the laughter of elven children, the singing of elven people, the chanting of elven wizards, the chatter of a whole society as it went about it's business:  the noise of hundreds of elves busy with their lives.  The cathedral is only the opening, the doorway to the house as it were.  The communal hundreds that live up those vast soaring passages, in the amazing labyrinth of enormous chambers beyond, the great caverns of living wood below, up to the skyvaults miles above, or to the depths of the roots miles below, would greet the newcomer with all the warmth and cheer and merriment the elves are justly famous for.  A new vistor has come calling, and the elves would delight in making her or him feel at home.

  The visitor would quickly realize he was at the gates of a vast city, a city the elves call Varna.  For the trees connect, and the great passages run from tree to tree, and communes of like minded elves inhabit different trees, hundreds of trees, thousands of trees, for miles and miles through the lush forests of Aliador.
  The visitor would learn that several hundred thousand elves live in Varna, in the trees, in splendor and glory, in might and power, to rival the greatness of the Suel Empire.  He would also find they are as courteous and pleasant, as friendly and merry, as a family welcoming their father in out of the snow on a cold winters' night.
  The elves, the visitor and stranger would see, come in all colors.  Some are vibrant yellow with dark yellow hair.  Some are milky white with blue hair.  Some are blue with white hair.  Some are green with silver hair.  Some are bronzed with black hair.  Some are jet black with white hair.
  Most are slim or slender, but some are fat.  Many are very young, and a few are very old:  the majority seem ageless.  Some are as tall as 7 feet, and some as short as 4 feet.  Some have extraordinary differences in their facial and body makeup and appearance, compared to others.  Some are well groomed and wear ornate, elaborate uniforms.  Some have unkempt hair and wear nothing at all.  Some wear conservative looking tunics and dresses, and some are dressed in outlandish contraptions that would shame the debaunched nobles of Greyhawk City.
  But whatever they look like, and whatever they dress in, they all are welcoming and friendly, all seem comfortable and even merry, all seem to fit here as if they were a part of the wood itself, and all are curious about the visitor.

  -

  The visitor would learn that other great cities exist in Aliador, such as Varlaith, Varluirra, Varleea, and Verrenlorr.  All of them repositories of elves, with all their culture, their lore, their ancient strength, their communal togetherness among those of like mind, and their utter loyalty to each other and to their Lord and Lady.  There are dozens of these cities, and thousands of smaller communities.  There is even the occasional community of one, where elves desire solitude, but this is relatively rare:  only a few thousand of these exist.

  The visitor might wonder how so many elves can exist together, without exhausting the food supply.
  The elves, seem to derive their main food supply from the very leaves of the forest, and by mystical means make waybread out of them, even as humans make their own bread from specialized grasses such as wheat, barley, and oats.  The trees never seem to lack for leaves, though:  the vistor will never find trees stripped of their leaves in Aliador.
  The elves also partake of the silver berries, and they say a couple of them will sustain one easily for an entire day.

  The visitor might wonder how so many elves could stand to live together in communes, since communes are so restrictive and demand such uniform behavior.
  The visitor would be made to understand that, unlike humans, elves take great delight in each others' company, are not threatened by each other, and are not bashful around each other (a point that has often driven humans out of their wits, since humans can hardly stand each other.)
  The elves would also point out they are very, very tolerant of differences between each other, and bend over backwards to accommodate individuality (another thing that drives humans batty, since humans tend to prefer uniformity.)

  The visitor might wonder how the elves could stand all the NOISE.  Especially the endless laughter of children and crying of babies.  It echoes through the great passages and chambers, through the magical constructs of the elves, up and down the strands of the Weave.
  The elves would simply point out they can shut it out if it bothers them.  They never explain quite how.

  The visitor might wonder that the elves never go outside their trees, and enjoy the lush forests and meadows and sunlight.
  To this the elves would laugh, and smile secret smiles, and they would say that Things Are Not As They Appear, and the Guardians are always watching.

  -

  The trees ward the elves well, but the trees - for all their splendor and majesty and secret splendor - do not defend them.
  The Guardians defend the elves.
  Yes, the elves have their own army - every elf and elfess in the Realm would die to protect it and each other, and most are highly skilled in the (unpleasant) art of killing, but the real protectors are the Guardians.

  The Guardians are those elves who refused Arvandor and the Afterlife to stay in the world, and train, and teach, and protect, and otherwise interact with the Living World.
  These are the Morn and the Nymphs.
  The Lord of Aliador is a Morn.  The Lady of Aliador is a Nymph.
  Wielding the most powerful magic known to Aliador, the Guardians under the Lord and Lady have warded the borders, and maintained the enchantment, so that none could enter without detection, and none could escape again without permission, and none could glimpse the secret of the elves without their blessings, and most certainly none could deceive the elves in friendly pretentions, then walk out into the World and give away the secret of the elves to that World.

  Until now.
  Now the secret is out.
  And the knowledge of the elves has spread to the farthest reaches of Greyspace.

  -

  The devils came, and they were strong enough to breach the defenses, grant the elves their dark gift, then reveal the secret of the elves to all, before the devils returned to whence they came and the Crystal Sphere closed.

  Laughter is stilled now, in Aliador.  There is no laughter in the great chambers.  There is no laughter at the high windows looking out over the forests.  There is no laughter in the great pools in which the elves have so delighted, swimming unharmed down to unguessable depths, shrouded in blue magic.  
  There is solemnity among the elves as they sit in chairs of living wood, and the faces of elven children are frightened, as they lie in beds of soft wood that sink like cushions under their weight.
  In solemn sadness and necessity elves and elfesses are picking up their swords and armor, calling to them their steeds, their griffons and hippogriffs, their mighty unicorn allies, the pegasi who are as much a part of the magic of the forest as any of the faerie, now also mustering for war:  grigs, atomies, sprites, sylphs, pixies, all cut off from their Home Plane of Faerie, and all sadly readying for the horrors of war to come.

  The Lord of Aliador is quiet nowadays, often in Melding with the Lady, and the two are deep in council with the other Guardians and elven elders, seeking ways to protect their people from the calamity bestowed, to protect their people from the powerful enemies all about.
  Tears are often on the face of both the Lord and the Lady nowadays, and they do not laugh or sing or dance, nor do they walk in the forests and lose themselves in it's breathtaking beauty and it's exhilarating magic, for soon that may all be lost if they do not find a way to save it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 12, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> RIKANDUR AZEBOL AND KNIGHT OTU:  Last night was the third time that Al'Akbar's government asked for ambassadors who had business with him to please meet with him.  I have NOT been ignoring either of you.




IC:
*An orcy figure grunted cheavily again, over the ear of snorting frogman. Gate guards were bit accustomed to this strange ambassador of Empire of Iuz. After the first shock of their inhuman apperances passed, they quickly realised that this group resembled more squad of soldiers than mad beasts that were usually ravaging Balkuni borders. Frogfaced avoke finally and snarled at orc.*

What ?! I'm going to sleep well before we return for impaling.

Um, boss ... humie com' and azk'd Yo' to go to AbaAbark. We're goin' to be gutted ?

*Demon smiled broadly, a sigh of relief escaped his lungs.*

Avoke the Priesstess, and prepare Yourselves ! Guys, we're going to visit this Al'Akbar. And behave or I'll gut You all myself.

Ekbir, Audience Hall.

*After all bowing, every step demanded by etiquette followed flawlessly, Hezrou spoke in neutral, diplomatic tone. His fiendish eyes weren't displaying any emotion as well as ans his respectful yet proud stance. His armour was of finest quality, and exotic workmanship ... probably elven ? But wich elf would make something for a fiend ?! Most unusual.* 

His Emperor Highness, God-Tzar, Lord of Demons, Master of the Land and leader of People Iuz the Old, sends You greetings and gifts ... as he ordered, delivered to Your hands only. Here are signs of My Lord's goodwill.

*Clean and shaved Orc come forward, lay jug filled with alcohol and sealed with wax. After crude bow it walked away o the rest of diplomat's team.*

Head of Ali Baba, known tomb robber and insane murderer, caught while fleeing trough Empire of Iuz. Also know for his disrespect for gods of his country, robbed many temples devoted to Your Enlighted Higness.

*Another Orc came, with one tusk missing and laid next to jug a small paper box with flashy writings over the cover, and picture displaying greedily smiling gnome grabbing world.*

A game of complex and difficult rules, monument of gnomish mathematic forethought. Best to try it Yourself ... and "Build! Empire". No one has ever bested international champion of Aestia, GreenBorrowGimmnick. Youngest Gnome who achieved such results.

*Three Gnolls, with furs shining clean, wawing their tails and looking around in excitment come closes with package and small jewlery box each. They laid it near other gifts.*

And Lord Iuz gives You also this three sets of jewelry, pride of an elven princess. They are of great antiquity and telling their story would take ten days, for each. And also these dresses, that fit the jewels perfectly, spider silk of rare quality molded by best fashion designers in Queendom of Eclavdor.

*Demon smiled, intending to behave nicely, but his smile was this sort that many saw it last time in their lives. And laid delicate small box of sandal wood next to other gifts.*

And this small token, pipe of unicorn ivory and fine dwarven tobacco, Strong No'3. And Emperor invites Your Enlighten Hingness to send emmisary and establish embassy in Dorakaa.

*All is good, but why this frog-demon is so repulsively ugly ? And they wish to establish embassy.*

OOC:

Finally ! Well, now I have to nag a little our mutual friend Bugbear. Please recive my ambassador Pleeancis before Merchant Guild start rits in protest for unfair competition.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 12, 2005)

Airwhale have you got my last email?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Melkor, you sent me a reply to an email I sent you. However, it looks like (perhaps) it was an email meant for airwhale. What do you want me to do about it?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE

  The Lord of Aliador is Leathnor.  The Lady of Aliador is Gwyndilyn.  I claim both as PCs, since they work as a team.  Since I seem to have 2 Epic PL for leaders, could we say each of these is worth 1 Epic PL?

  -

  TO EVERYONE

  The clergy of the Theocracy of the Pale are ... well ... the clergy of the Theocracy of the Pale.  Nevermind that Pholtus has disappeared and they've lost all their powers.  They are the clergy of Pholtus, and of course they are invincible.
  They prepare a message, and it goes like this:

  To Iuz:  

  The Theocracy of the Pale is protected and empowered by Pholtus, Mightiest of Dieties, He of the Blinding Light.
  If you so much as step foot in our country, he will strike you down and incinerate you in his Glory, and you will be no more.
  If you dare to attack the Theocracy, the forces of the Pale shall level your empire, your capital of Doraaka will quickly fall before our Holy Might, and the Pholtus the Sun will shine once more over the Howling Hills;  your Darkness shall be banished forever.

  To Aerdi:  You have no business up north, so keep your armies and your diplomats out.  We have no time or room for your heretics here.  Leave the Theocracy alone, and we will leave Aerdi alone.  Bother us, and ... pay the price.  The Wrath of Pholtus is not to be taken lightly.
  Your predessors left us alone, for they rightfully feared the invincible strength of Pholtus of the Light.  We pray for your sake that you see similar wisdom.

  To the Wolf God:  (no message:  the Theocracy would not stoop to speaking with humanoid rabble.)

  To Nyrond:  We perceive your ambitions against the Theocracy:  has Nyrond not always sought expansionism in the north, pretending altruism and offering false aid?  We reject your TEC Pact utterly, along with your heretical audacity.  Allying with heretics is not in the Theocracys' interest, and never will we stoop to such behavior.

  -

  Fortunately, none of the messages above get out.
  Before they can, the Elves of Aliador magically charm all the leaders of the Theocracy, by default taking over the country.
  The elves do not assume rulership, but the clergy of Pholtus - under the effects of the charm - come to see it the elven way, and moderate drastically in their thinking, actually becoming semi reasonable for once.
  The elves did not wish to do this, feeling that free will denied was a crime, but they also felt they had no choice.  The missive from the Theocracy would have brought the wrath of all their neighbors upon them, and they had their own innocent people, as well as the innocent people of the Theocracy, to protect.
  The kneel and ask forgiveness from the Seldarine for this criminal act (they are not answered) and they resign themselves to the punishments afforded such criminal behavior which will be inflicted later on when the Seldarine return, but they charm the leaders of the Theocracy anyways.

  -

  TO ELUVAN

  King Arlon of the Yeomanry, and Queen Yolande of Celene, along with the leadership of the Knights of Luna and the leadership in the Gnarley Forest, are asking for admittance into the League of Athyr.
  They are not prepared to forfeit sovereignity, but they are willing to send their armies to aid the League of Athyr in whatever forays it undertakes, and they are willing to bow to the general dictates of the League.
  (This does not mean I am giving up playing these countries.  They will remain under my control.  But if you, Eluvan, accept them as member states of the League of Athyr, they fall under the protection of your power.  Can you see why they'd do this?  They are allied with Aliador, yes, but they also seek the protection and support of their large and powerful friendly neighbor, the League of Athyr.  Aliador is in no position to protect them, and both nations face formidable foes right on their borders.)

  -

  TO SERPENTEYE, ELUVAN, WILLIAM, KALANYR AND OTHERS

  A plea goes out to Al'Akbar and the leader of the League of Athyr, and Queen Xin of Miranda.
  Aleithnor and Gyndillyn are both pleading  ... to allow Aliador to open Gates, and send it's children, and the innocent children and civilians of the Theocracy, to the safety of mighty Ekbir and Veluna.  Or to the distant and presumably safe refuge of Miranda.

  Every able bodied elf and elfess is staying in Aliador.  Nobody is leaving.  Nobody is going to desert their fellow elves, their leaders, or their country.  They cherish them all, and they are not leaving.
  But they want to save their children.  Surely, say the Lord and Lady, there must be a place for the children.  Surely, in the West one of the strong nations could take them and grant them safety?
  Aliador will pay in money and goods whatever price is required to house it's hundreds of thousands of children, and yet more children and civilians from the Theocracy.

  OOC, if this counts as a special operation, Aliador will pay in PP/PL whatever it takes to save it's children, and the children and non-combatants of the Theocracy.

  Also, Aliador opens gates to Ratik across the mountains, now isolated and facing obliteration, and offers to take all the children, civilians, and anyone else unwilling to stay and face the impossible situation there.
  Aliador once more requests that the West receive these refugees.
  Aliador once more promises to pay whatever amount is demanded for the safe housing of the refugees of Ratik.  (If you look at Ratik, it is unclaimed, and facing obliteration from three directions on Turn 1.  Many elves live in Ratik, along with faerie and forest beings.  The elves of Aliador know this, and they care about these cousins across the Rakers.)

  OOC, if this counts as another special operation, Aliador will pay in PP/PL whatever it takes to save the people of Ratik who wish to flee their desperate plight, and save their children.

  Saving the lives of innocent children and innocent people comes first, for the Elves.
  Protecting their homeland, with their own lives, comes second.
  They cherish their fellow elves as much as the drow hate their fellow drow.  Elven men and women, youths and maids, all take up their weapons and armor, in sadness and pain, understanding all too well what the horrors of war mean, understanding all too well they may never again see their children.

  TO EVERYONE

  If one of the Western Powers says yes, it is a great victory and also by sad necessity a monumental loss, for the Elves of Aliador.
  There is SEVERE pain among the children who are leaving, who may never see their parents again.  There is great pain among fathers and mothers watching their children go.  It is an agonizing scene of heartbreak, many elves collapsing in tears, others reeling and being helped away by others, and sad faced elders trying to keep from breaking down themselves.

  In solemn ceremony, Leathnor and Gwyndilyn sign the TEC Pact.  It is a joyless ceremony, but Leathnor and Gwyndilyn put the interests of their people over their own personal feelings.

  In an equally solemn ceremony, Leathnor and Gwyndilyn sign the Miranda Pact.  There are some smiles here, and both seem relieved that powers of the Light are allying in the face of the massive threat hanging over everyone.


  -

  As per the TEC Pact, the drow ambassador and her people go marching into Aliador.
  The Guardians do not stop them.  The trees do not bend down to crush them.  The Faerie watch solemnly, and stay their hands.
  The Drow, under Geas from Eclavdra, nod courteously and respectfully to all, and continue on their way.  Inwardly, though, they smirk and sneer at these snivelling fey amidst their tall green weeds, frightened like pathetic goblins at the mere sight of drow might.

  Right to the gates of the city of Varna, the drow march.
  They halt before the great oak tree that is the main gate, until the elves admit them.
  Gleeful in victory, marching into the most secret and treasured place of these wretched, pathetic elves, good only to be tortured and enslaved if they are good even for that, the drow march in triumph through the hallowed halls and cathedral chambers of living wood, their armor glinting in the green light, their footfalls echoing loudly throughout the Heart of the Tree.  
  The elves and elfesses just watch, in apathetic horror, as the Drow Enemy comes marching into the very heart of their realm, into the place that had known thousands of years of safety and secrecy.  There is nothing they can do.  The Lord and Lady have decreed the TEC Pact is to be followed, they all understand the reason for the TEC Pact, and they stay their hands.
  All the while, on the surface respectful and courtesy, the drow sneer and scoff at the weakling elfies and their pathetic wooden hovels.

  It gets worse for the elves.
  Melkors' vampires eventually come.  Once more, the Guardians open the way, and the tramp of undead feet thunders across the living wood of the heart of Aliador.
  Later, the demons of Iuz come, probably sneering openly, laughing at the weakling elves, and once more the men and women, youths and maids, of the Elves of Aliador have no choice but to watch as the Enemy marches into the very innermost heart of their Realm.
  And still they come, a parade of evil beings and monsters.  Mighty humanoids riding hellhounds.  Towering giants.  The Minions of Ivid.  Succubi.  Assassins from the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Swaggering barbarians serving the Tempest of Hell.  Sahuagin from the Solnor.  Devils in formal armor.

  All of them parade into Varna, capital of Aliador, into the most cherished, treasured, and secret place of the elves on Oerik.
  A stonefaced Lord and Lady allow them in, with full due as ambassadors, and give them full and proper accommodations.

  Even with the friendly ambassadors from Nyrond, the Iron League, the Ulek League, Aerdi, Miranda, Gigantea, Hyperboria ...

  It is a truly Dark Hour for the Elves of Aliador.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 12, 2005)

Although we of Miranda doubt that we are truly in a place of safety, we will offer whatever refuge you of Aliador wish to take. And if we are correct, we shall shed our blood to defend these children as if they were our own.

Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 12, 2005)

Aliador, it's gates.

*Demons of terrible stature, and houndlike faces came. Twice as tall as any elf, their armours crackling with arcane energies contained within blackened mithral. Scenes of unspeakable savager and devastation are carved all over their armours. Their doglike heads gaze at elves as someone might look at the insects, vile smiles and smirks enter their faces for mere moments when someone displays sign of fear. They were surrounding someone as if this was honour guard. Dread filled elven hearts ... Evil One came himself ?! But not ... it was weiled petite woman, with golden hair of young elf maid surrounding her like halo. Scarred, like veteran of thousand battles, and lacking one eye an unicorn was bearing her. It's obvious that demons stand beyond the reach of his hooves, and pay attention not only to surroudings but also seemingly insane beast. When she ride from between them, demons grabged their butchering blades, easily capable of slicing ogre from head to groin, and gazed at the elf guardians. Expecting that they move their hands toward their weapons. Elf maid ride closer and spoke softly and quietly.*

First Maid of God-Tzar is coming here, He is wishing to offer his protection to Elf folk of Aliador.

OOC:
Got You !


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 12, 2005)

EDENA



> TO SERPENTEYE, ELUVAN, WILLIAM, KALANYR AND OTHERS




Does this include the factions the elves did not contact to establish diplomatic relations? Especially mine? Is it public that this plea is made?


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 12, 2005)

*Edena (Aliador):*

The reply is solemn and pained, but filled with compassion. "It is a black day that you ask this of us. For parents to send away their children that they may not face the horrors of war... this is an act filled with both great nobility and great sadness. I weep that you feel these drastic measures are necessary, but I do not presume to know your own situation better than you yourself. If this is what you feel you must do, we will not naysay it. And certainly we will not refuse you aid. In these troubled times the League of Athyr can give no guarantee that any of the people within its border will be truly safe, for it is my belief that in the coming months and years there will be not a man, owman or child across all of Oerth who can truly call themself safe. But we can guarantee that our loyal soldiers shall fight to the very last, shall sacrifice themselves in the hundreds and thousands before they allow any civilian under their protection to be harmed. If you must send your children to us, we shall take them in and we shall protect them as if they were our own."

*Edena again (Yeomanry/Celene/Gnarley Forest)*

"The League of Athyr welcomes all those who ask admittance in good faith. We will be only too happy to welcome you, and we would like to invite you to send one Councillor, selected as you see fit, to Niole Dra to take a place on our Council and there represent your interests. You will, of course, be expected to act in accordance with the League's policy, but you will retain your independence and have free reign to pursue your own agenda so long as it does not conflict with the League's own."



*Kalanyr*

 The League accepts graciously and signs the treaty.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 12, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Hey Melkor, you sent me a reply to an email I sent you. However, it looks like (perhaps) it was an email meant for airwhale. What do you want me to do about it?




Hmm, send it to Airwhale then, it looks like there are some spies messing with my diplomatic correspondence!


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 12, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> When the smoke clears, King Rhynnon and his entourage appear in a finely
> decorated ballroom.  The devil guard, in a succinct stutters of movement,
> march in synchronicity to the ourside corners of the ballroom, anger in their
> eyes awaiting the slightest hint of infiltration.
> ...




Rhynnon seems unimpressed by the Beautiful creatures and ignores the offered food. He simply stands and waits, staring seemingly at nothing.  The other humans, though nervous, gladly accept the food and drink and attempt to strike up conversation with the ladies. (Tieflings I presume)

When the High lord finaly arrives, King Rhynnon steps forward and bows.

"I have come to ask you to consider the offer made by the Mordheil Queen Eclavdra. The TEC pact she proposes, though crude, may be a useful instrument in restraining the more chaotic elements in the Flaneass. Should the Solarastrium join it, they will be able to influence it's development and through the pact have influence not only on the Mordheil, but on your cambion neighbor as well."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 12, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Concerning problems with the TEC Pact, that is why the drow called for the TEC Summit, to now be held in the capital city of the Yuan-Ti Empire, their ally.



Very well, Then I request that this issue be put on the agenda for the conference.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 12, 2005)

The Brotherhood seconds Rhynnon's request. Further, we move that a system of voting, or other procedure for collective action, be determined early in the Summit. Without such measures, no terms of the Pact can truly be enforced judiciously.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 12, 2005)

Agreed, I vote for one mandate for every TEC Pact member, and position of Overlord for Iuz. He would have deciding voice, worth half the mandates of members present.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 12, 2005)

The Triumvirate Rebellious offers Rary's Winter Palace in the Bright Desert as the venue for the TEC Summit.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 12, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> RIKANDUR AZEBOL AND KNIGHT OTU: Last night was the third time that Al'Akbar's government asked for ambassadors who had business with him to please meet with him. I have NOT been ignoring either of you.



   (The person in the Embassy of Aerdi responsible for not relaying these news wil be .... replaced. )

 It is Ashardalon himself, again in human form, who evntually steps before Al'Akbar. For a split second, the dragon evaluates who might win if Al'Akbar and he ever entered combat with each other.
 Ashardalon, a great wyrm dragon, once feared until a druidess destroyed his heart, who bound a fiend to replace that heart, who had been in a place the gods themselves feared to even mention...


  ...kneels before the demigod, realizing his inferior powers.
  "Al'Akbar, High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness.

 Oerth is standing on a crossroads, or so say many divinations and omens. Your return to Oerth is a certain sign for changes that will effect the whole world.

 The crossroads Oerth stands at is a dangerous one. Each step may bring it closer to devastation, regardless of which step is taken. You understand this, and you have taken steps to prevent this. Likewise, Aerdi understands its responsibility. Seeing Oerth devastated cannot be something anyone wants. Aerdi also is taking steps to prevent this.

 This is why Aerdi joined the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu. We wish to be a stabilizing factor for Oerth. Stability is what Oerth will need to weather the coming storm. We hope that we can be an important factor in this regard."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE

  I have sent Thomas' Turn 1 Template to you via e-mail (I sent it 3 times.)
  I was informed some of it might be illegible due to an e-mail problem.  If this is the case, please tell me, and I will redo it and resend it.

  If there are any mistakes in the Template, tell me at once, I will correct the mistakes, and resend the Template ASAP.

  And no, folks, you don't get to read Thomas' Template.   
  The Turn 1 Template of Aliador, IS secret.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 12, 2005)

TO XAEL

  The Lord and Lady of Aliador are requesting the children of Aliador be taken to the almost impregnable demiplane controlled by the elves of Highfolk.
  If the elves of Highfolk, would do that for them.
  If the elves of Highfolk, are able to do that for them.

  TO ELUVAN AND MANY OTHERS

  The Lord and Lady of Aliador are VERY grateful for your offer of help.
  Pending the reply out of Highfolk, they may take you up on the offer.
  They intend no offense, but point out that the children and civilians need to be sent to the safest possible place in Greyspace, and as far as they know, Xaels' demiplane is the safest place.

  Celene and the Yeomanry do join the League of Athyr, and send their emissaries to Niola Dra, and acknowledge the Leagues' overlordship (although I am still playing these countries.)

  The Nations of Celene and the Lendores do not sign the TEC Treaty.
  It is literally unthinkable for them, to join in an alliance created by Eclavdra and the drow.
  If Queen Yolande and the Moonbow of the Lendores accepted such a treaty, they would both be immediately killed by their own people for treason.  Or, if they were lucky, simply expelled permanently from their homelands.
  As per Canon, the elves of Celene and the Lendores will not have dealings with the drow.  Period.  Ever.  Finis.

  The Yeomanry does not sign the TEC Pact, but it might have had it not joined the League of Athyr.  The Yeomanry is hoping the great might of Athyr will protect it over the (at best) dubious protection of the Treaty of Evil Powers.

  That leaves Aliador.  The greatest and most noble of the elven nations, it has signed the TEC Pact (with consequences as written) and it intends to keep the Pact.
  The Lord and Lady are revered and understood by their people to a degree that is not the case in Celene and the Lendores, and the elves of Aliador are a wiser and more farsighted people than the elves of the other two nations.
  So, the Elves of Aliador stay their hands, and afford the diplomats of the evil TEC Powers all due respect and courtesy.
  They ALSO send their OWN ambassadors and emissaries to all the other TEC Powers, even to Melkors' City of the Undead, to Rauxes and the Court of Ivid the Mad, and up the Skull Road to Doraaka and the Demonic Court of Iuz.  They are, of course, very, very careful, these elves (ok, careful is an understatement.  Anyone got a better word? ...)

  TO KALANYR, AND ALL POWERS WITH LARGE ELVEN POPULATIONS

  Same thing.  The Lord and Lady express their deep gratitude (and that gratitude IS sincere) to Queen Xin.  They hope Highfolk can open the way to the demiplane.  They hope there is a safe place for the children.
  Aliador realizes that Miranda is as badly threatened, perhaps, as they are.
  Aliador states it's UNEQUIVICABLE alliance and unity with Miranda.  And all other elven nations.  
  Aliador affirms it's unity with the elves of Greater Nyrond, the Ice Elves of Hyperboria, the elves of Polaria and Aestia, the elves of Ginsel:  to all the elves (and half elves too, and the good drow wherever they are) the Elves of Aliador offer their friendship, alliance, and support.

  TO VENUS

  The Elves of Aliador did not at first realize the Orcs of Orcreich were not as evil and horrific as their cousins in the Rakers.
  Once they see that Orcreich is allied with Baklunim, and the other things Orcreich has done, the Elves of Aliador offer their (cautious) friendship and goodwill to Orcreich.  They offer to set up diplomatic relations and to exchange ambassadors and emissaries on a friendly basis.
  The Elves simply did not understand Orcreich at first.  Now, seeing the situation, they realize Orcreich is a potential ally and even friend.

  And yes, Venus, the plea to protect the children and civilians of Aliador, the Theocracy, and Ratik was a public plea indeed.

  TO RIKANDUR

  Posted by Rikandur:

  First Maid of God-Tzar is coming here, He is wishing to offer his protection to Elf folk of Aliador.

  From Edena to Rikandur:

  The Lord and Lady immediately and without fanfare have the First Maid brought before them.
  The Lord and Lady stand:  He bows, she curtsies, both of them showing somber respect to the ambassador of Iuz, giving the First Maid all due courtesy.
  A comfortable chair is brought for the First Maid, and the Lady offers the First Maid any drink (which the elves can provide) of her pleasure.

  The Lord Leathnor, then speaks quietly:

  Iuz the ... God-Tzar offers his protection to Aliador ...
  We appreciate this offer from his gracious Majesty.

  Exactly what terms of protection does his Majesty offer to us?
  What terms does Iuz require of us, for his protection?

  Certainly, we are surrounded by many powerful nations, and yet more enemies threaten from above, Below, and by magical means.
  How would Iuz halt these aggressors against our people?

  Both the Lord and the Lady, their power veiled, sit in quiet, solemn repose, faces intent and grave, listening carefully, as the First Maid gives her reply ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 13, 2005)

(playing the drow)

  Eclavdra states she has no problem with the TEC Summit being at Rarys' Winter Palace, if the TEC Pact Powers want it there.

  Then, when nobody is watching and nobody can hear, Eclavdra mutters something (for everyones' OOC benefit)

  I see the elves are turning to Al'Akbar, Athyr, Highfolk, and the others.
  Why can't they see the Way of Lolth?  It is the only path of survival for them.
  I suppose when the Illithid are feasting on them, that they'll reconsider?
  The Seldarine have not afforded protection to the elves.  If they had, why did Aliador have to hide itself for millennia?

  Well, so be it.  If the elves refuse the Way of Lolth, and they are exterminated, they can't blame me for it.
  I would have given them refuge.
  They say it's too high a price to pay, to convert to Lolth.  Well I say:  nothing is free in life.  The elves want everything free, and that's not how it works in this world.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 13, 2005)

TO EDENA:



> The Elves of Aliador did not at first realize the Orcs of Orcreich were not as evil and horrific as their cousins in the Rakers.
> Once they see that Orcreich is allied with Baklunim, and the other things Orcreich has done, the Elves of Aliador offer their (cautious) friendship and goodwill to Orcreich. They offer to set up diplomatic relations and to exchange ambassadors and emissaries on a friendly basis.
> The Elves simply did not understand Orcreich at first. Now, seeing the situation, they realize Orcreich is a potential ally and even friend.
> 
> And yes, Venus, the plea to protect the children and civilians of Aliador, the Theocracy, and Ratik was a public plea indeed.




PUBLIC:

Orcreich responds to the plea, the cry for help, from Elves. Even though the Elves misjudged Orcreich at first, they seem to ignore this. They respond with haste, and offer shelter to any of the children or other refugees the elves of Aliador need to place somewhere. If Aliador accepts this help, only word is needed and refugee camps will be set up as soon as possible. 

Does Aliador accept this offer of help?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 13, 2005)

The Scarlet Brotherhood would like to invite the children of Aliador to a safe haven in Hepmonaland. Unlike the other nations offering aid, ours is a remote one, unlikely to be scathed by war. There they will find attentive caretakers and a verdant environment which will feel more familiar to them. Just name your price, and we can work out the details.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2005)

Aestia begins preparing field trips for "special needs students" to Aliador. Said one Aestian official, "Poor students, students with discipline problems, who won't wear hats or eat muffins, those children that disgrace their parents or blaspheme against the Alci - we believe that field trips far away where they'll never see their friends or family, where they can work out the errors of their ways in violent, bloody peace, these are the examples that Aestia needs to establish for bad little girls and boys. And let that serve notice to all children in Aestia, if you don't behave we're going to send you to live with elves."

The crown authorities on the other hand deny any such activities, despite what the Aestian Culture Society might proclaim. "This is not an official Aestian policy, we do not approve of this measure. Legally though, there is only so much we can do."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 13, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO RIKANDUR
> From Edena to Rikandur:
> The Lord and Lady immediately and without fanfare have the First Maid brought before them.
> The Lord and Lady stand:  He bows, she curtsies, both of them showing somber respect to the ambassador of Iuz, giving the First Maid all due courtesy.
> A comfortable chair is brought for the First Maid, and the Lady offers the First Maid any drink (which the elves can provide) of her pleasure.




Aliador's Throneroom
*Iuz smiles to himself, when elves honour his proxy. Maid thanks for ... courtesy, seemingly new to such customs, but respectfully responds that her needs are unimportant and she doesn't need drink ... but will drink, if Their majesties wish so. It's obvious that she don't know ways of the elves of Aliador ! And her bows during the presentation were of strange, but definitively elven standarts. But wich elf would be glad of total domination of other ?*

OOC:Hint, Edena. Hint.    



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The Lord Leathnor, then speaks quietly:
> 
> Iuz the ... God-Tzar offers his protection to Aliador ...
> We appreciate this offer from his gracious Majesty.




*Girl's eyebrows moved a little upside, as if gentle words of Lord of elves ... No, se stared with suprise at Lady of Aliador. Did she expected that Lady will lead the conversation ? Or that she didn't responded in a way ... she was used to ? In response she only bowed her head, first to Lady and seemingly deeper, then to Lord. Where women are more important than men among the elves ?*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Exactly what terms of protection does his Majesty offer to us?
> What terms does Iuz require of us, for his protection?




Total annihilation of Your agressors. Elven druids, to grow His harvest trees and gardener for His garden. He opens Empire's borders for Aliador merchants. 

*Now her words were harsh, as if she were repeating someone. Furious and feverish person. Afterwards she curtsies before Lady and speak softly and gently, in voice trained for pleasing ears of listeners.*

My Master also sends back unicorn from these forests ... foolish paladin who tried to waste his life, paid the _price of failure_. And ... I ask You not to slaughter my guards for their disbehavior, they are only treasuring my safety more than their lives. And don't want report failure to my Master. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Certainly, we are surrounded by many powerful nations, and yet more enemies threaten from above, Below, and by magical means.
> How would Iuz halt these aggressors against our people?
> 
> Both the Lord and the Lady, their power veiled, sit in quiet, solemn repose, faces intent and grave, listening carefully, as the First Maid gives her reply ...




*She looked at them with bright blue eyes, then removed her veil. Elven Lords could clearly see that she is almost a child, even if her behavior is much more mature. And she is ... rare beauty. But horror that they saw carved in her forehead, mark of such evil ... how someone bearing such blasphemous sigil could touch an unicorn ? Even drow wouldn't scare his face ... with mark that is so, so ... _ugly_.*

As You could clearly see, Your Majesties, I'm his First Chosen ... and he sends me as hostage, to prove his goodwill. My escort will depart with Your anserw. All I ask for myself is freedom of quiet prayer. If His word wouldn't stop someone, then his wrath will stop them, forever. So speaks Lord of Chaos, Scion of Darkness and Changer. Iuz the Old One.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 13, 2005)

TO RIKANDUR

The Lady Gwyndilyn smiles and encourages the First Maid to drink some fruit juice, which is astonishingly good and invigorating (regardless of the alignment or race of the drinker.)
  She smiles at the First Maid, and speaks softly:  'be welcome in Aliador.'

  The Lord Leathnor, seeing the First Maid bow more deeply to him, speaks gently:  'We are all elves here.  Individuals.  Unique, and special.  There is no superiority amongst men or women in Aliador.  We who bear the burden of rule do so in humility, in service, and our lives are given over to our people.'

  The Lady speaks concerning Iuzs' offers:  'Ambassador, there are no elven druids in Aliador.  Druidism is alien to us, for it is a religion of Balance, and we always seek for the Light, both Without and Within.  Also, we have no merchants to send to the Empire of Iuz.  Our people do not have a monetary economy in the ... sense you think of.  We do have a system of trade, but it is not ... like that of other nations.  We appreciate your offer.  Yet we cannot avail ourselves of it.'

  The Lord then adds in:  'We do not grow gardens and trees for food ... food is plentiful in Aliador, and we thank the Seldarine for it.  We grow gardens of great beauty, but each elf does that from the heart, an expression of personal appreciation, exhaltation and unbridled joy.'
  The Lord continues, softly:  'We do not seek the annihilation ... the deaths ... of anyone.  We do not slay even the most aggressive intruders into Aliador, if we have any other choice.  We revere Life, First Maid.  We will not take life away ... if there is any other way.'

  The Lady speaks  'We do not wish war.  The devils, the ancient enemies of Iuz, seek war.  They grant gifts, knowing war will result.  They would entrap both you and us in a spiral that would lead to the rending of Oerth.'
  The Lady continues:  'We council that the our world should reject these gifts, and choose peace.  The quietude of the forest, the serenity of the summer breeze.  The joy of lovers under the moon.  We would hope that they listen, and choose not to return to ... all the horror, red madness, and death that is war.  Iuz should know well the devils mean harm to him, and would see his downfall.'

  Upon hearing what the First Maid has to say, the Lord speaks up again:  'We thank you for returning the Spirit of the Forest back to us.  The Unicorn, as you know him.'
  The Lord and Lady stand, he bows, and she curtsies ... in a gesture of appreciation.  Then they set, and the Lord continues:  'We regret that there must be bloodshed and strife.  The ways of humans are strange to us, and in paladins we see parallels to us ... and yet differences that are a great chasm we cannot cross.  We understand, and yet we do not understand.  If Iuz defended himself against this paladin, we understand that.'

  The Lady speaks up:  'We will not harm your guards or entourage.  They are under our protection ... harm upon them would be ... it would be ... unacceptable.  Your people will have honor and respect while they are here.  And ... failure?  They have not failed in any way.  Are they not here?  Do they not ... they do their best.'

  The Lord and Lady become very grave indeed when they see the ugly mark upon the First Maids' forehead.
  They turn and look at each other, and there is a look of ... sorrow.  Acceptance.  Understanding.  A sad, profound comprehension.

  The Lord speaks softly:  'Your escort will return to Iuz.  Have them tell him that Aliador is at peace.  The devils will not draw Aliador into their schemes, anymore than the devils would fool Iuz into playing their games.  Aliador is at peace, with Iuz and his people, and thanks to his First Maid and her entourage, that peace will continue.  Thanks to them.'
  The Lady adds:  'You shall have your quiet prayer, First Maid.  Anything you wish, we will provide.  You are welcome to stay here for as long as Iuz requires.  You have served Iuz well, and he should be proud of you.  If he is wrathful, let him be angry at those devils who seek to manipulate and destroy him.  First Maid, thanks to you Iuz has our goodwill and friendship.  Let the entourage tell him so.  Their mission has been a resounding success, a triumph for Iuz.  The Lord and Lady of Aliador wish to compliment the First Maid and her entourage for their success in winning the hearts and minds of Aliador.'


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 13, 2005)

> *RIKANDUR AZEBOL* origninally posted:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> ...




Al'Akbar rises as the representatives of Iuz arrive.

"II am honored to receive the gifts of your lord.  I graciously accept your gifts, and I have several gifts for Emperor Iuz."

A huge chest, carved of precious wood, set with gold and gems is brought forth by a genie.  "This ornate chest contains what was wrongfully stolen from your lord with my original missive.  Additionally, beyond the precious woods, gems, and items of great craftsmanship, I have placed a rare book detailing the first defeat of the Whispered One.  I also offer a compliment as well, as I found your lord to be most resourceful in his own defeat of the Whispered One. "

"I had hoped to receive some diplomatic reply from an ally of your lord, a warrior of magnificent skill whose mind is far keener than any blade that he may wield.  Perhaps the Wolf God will send his ambassador to my court.  I hope that no one interferred with the delivery of the missive I sent to him.  I suspect that even the Whispered One pauses in considering fighting both Iuz, Lord of Demons, and the Wolf God."

A man brings out what seems to be a series of chess boards arranged in tiers.  There are seven boards in all, arranged in a U-shape. The last board on the  right is higher than the others.  "This is the Game of Thrones, a favorite of the ancient Baklunish Emperors. The shape of the boards is symbolic of the ultimate victory."

Another man brings out a Tenser's floating disk, containing several jars of wine.

"Finally, a gift that I think Emperor Iuz will enjoy."

Two half-ogres, dressed in heavy armor, carry a rolled tapestry. Carefully, they spread it out. The rich threads, some of gold and other precious metals, and the gems show an image of the warrior Kas fighting Vecna, and chopping off the hand of the Whispered One.

"Tell your lord that I am prepared to stand with him and the other leaders of Oerth against the Whispered One.  I urge him and all leaders to avoid war with one another.  If nation wars against nation, the Whispered One may appear in secret to offer help. Naturally, the price will seem small.  Yet a common foe may soon be able to rule openly or in secret."

The ambassadors are lead to their embassy, a fortress of black stone that seems to have a stark beauty.  The gardens in the embassy have fruit trees and there are three fountains outside of the embassy's central tower.



"Your embassy also awaits. I will find an ambassador for an embassy in Dorakaa."


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 13, 2005)

For EDENA OF NEITH:

Al'Akbar sends words to the Lord and Lady of Aliador.

"We graciously welcome all refugees that you send to us. While there may be no safe place on Oerth, we offer them our hospitality and protection.  May the day come soon when they can return to their homes in a time of peace."

"You are wise to suspect the ways of the devils, for I have never heard of a gift from a devil that did not have a high price to it. In these times of uncertainty, may your people be blessed and sustained."

For KNIGHT OTU:



> *KNIGHT OTU* originally posted:
> 
> [sblock]
> (The person in the Embassy of Aerdi responsible for not relaying these news wil be .... replaced. )
> ...




Al'Akbar smiles and gestures for Ashardalon to stand.  "You are wise to see the dangers of devastation from the Whispered One and other threats. It may be that some threats are hidden from us both."

"There is indeed a great need for stability, and I am pleased that Aerdi is taking a role in this regard.  For if the nations war against each other, surely the Whispered One will find someone to accept his help.  So, I will hope that Aerdi and the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, can be agents for stability. The storm is coming, and Oerth as well as all of Greyspace must be ready for what is to come."


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 13, 2005)

EDENA:

Private:[sblock] I forgot to describe the Greyhawk Defense Pact.  It is essentially an agreement with the rulers of Greyhawk and the Bright Lands to defend them against attack from the forces of the Whispered One or Iuz.  (OOC: Considering that Lord Robilar and Rary tried to kill Iuz once, they may have a cause for concern.  Also, I assume that the Theocracy of the Pale also signed the TEC Pact.)[/sblock]

Al'Akbar announces a new treaty.

"Several of my neighbors have asked for a mutual defense treaty. As the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, shares borders with them and many cultural ties as well, my government has negotiated a treaty.  Other nations who believe they have common cause with the signatory powers are invited to consider the treaty."

The Treaty of the Araphad Isles

"The undersigned nations will respond to an attack on any one of them as an attack on all of them. We shall take whatever actions deemed necessary to support each other in such an event."

"The undersigned nations shall also take actions to support each other in matters of trade and diplomacy. It is the opinion of the undersigned nations that disputes between various nations should ideally be resolved through diplomatic means. As the cost of war is high, it should be the last resort of rational and law-abiding nations in disputes with other nations."

"The undersigned nations realize there is a danger of attack to their nations from forces from beyond Oerth, or such forces as the Whispered One. In the face of such events, the undersigned nations will urge other nations to put aside any differences, declaring truces and armistices if need be, to face a common threat to Oerth."

“The members of the Treaty of the Araphad Isles Alliance offers our assistance in mediating disputes, and our assistance to our respective allies. We urge that no nation make war on its neighbors, in light of the potential threats from the Whispered Ones and other forces."

Signed on this, the fifth day of Needfest in Common Year 604, being the year 3264 (Baklunish Hegira)

King Arden Leonson of Keoland, on behalf of the League of Athyr.

Mordenkainen the Magnificent, on behalf of Perrenland, the Wolf Nomads, the Tiger Nomads, the Vesve Forest, High Folk and allied territories.

Emperor Al’Akbar of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire

(OOC: I am figuring the appropriate response to the Turn 1 stuff that hasn't happened yet.)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 13, 2005)

My friend, Vicious, wants to join the IR, he would like to play an evil power. I am going to help him with template.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 13, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> My friend, Vicious, wants to join the IR, he would like to play an evil power. I am going to help him with template.




I propose, for him, Zerglike Khyton from "Book of Vile Darkness", if Serpenteye allows. Edena and William ... I will reply at evening. Sorry.   

Don't forget to annonce him that he will start from Turn 2.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 13, 2005)

Oooh... Khyton...

Now that is scary.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 13, 2005)

Vicious, here is the list of territories on Oerth( the world we are playing), that are free to be claimed. Most players have around 300 IC:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC 
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 13, 2005)

Wiliam Ronald!

[sblock]Princess Lanfear, a beautiful daughter of Gallador, wishes to speak with Al`Akbar.[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2005)

An emissary from the Wolf God arrives at Al'Akbar's palace: a beautiful woman in her 30's, unremarkable save that her hands appear set backwards on the wrists.  She requests an audience with the demigod whenever it is convenient for him.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 13, 2005)

SerpantEye asked me to let everyone know that he is currently unable to load EnWorld, I would assume just becuse of the overloaded enworld server.

Edit: Vicous should take up the Ethergaunts.  Seriously... They were cool.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 13, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO RIKANDUR
> The Lady Gwyndilyn smiles and encourages the First Maid to drink some fruit juice, which is astonishingly good and invigorating (regardless of the alignment or race of the drinker.)
> She smiles at the First Maid, and speaks softly:  'be welcome in Aliador.'
> 
> The Lord Leathnor, seeing the First Maid bow more deeply to him, speaks gently:  'We are all elves here.  Individuals.  Unique, and special.  There is no superiority amongst men or women in Aliador.  We who bear the burden of rule do so in humility, in service, and our lives are given over to our people.'




OOC: Echem, You are mistaken Edena, or my writing is shoddier that I thought. Wich, raised among drow, plaything will bow to a *male* deeper than to "woman in charge" ?   

IC:
*First Maid, bows her head in thanks for courtesy and goodwill of elven Lady ... then she silently bows again to elf Lord. This time with proper respect to both rulers. And she spoke quietly, humbly and as if submitting wholly to the wills of the ruling Couple.*

I thank You for the liquid Your Majesty, it's very tasty.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The Lady speaks concerning Iuzs' offers:  'Ambassador, there are no elven druids in Aliador.  Druidism is alien to us, for it is a religion of Balance, and we always seek for the Light, both Without and Within.  Also, we have no merchants to send to the Empire of Iuz.  Our people do not have a monetary economy in the ... sense you think of.  We do have a system of trade, but it is not ... like that of other nations.  We appreciate your offer.  Yet we cannot avail ourselves of it.'
> 
> The Lord then adds in:  'We do not grow gardens and trees for food ... food is plentiful in Aliador, and we thank the Seldarine for it.  We grow gardens of great beauty, but each elf does that from the heart, an expression of personal appreciation, exhaltation and unbridled joy.'
> The Lord continues, softly:  'We do not seek the annihilation ... the deaths ... of anyone.  We do not slay even the most aggressive intruders into Aliador, if we have any other choice.  We revere Life, First Maid.  We will not take life away ... if there is any other way.'
> ...




*She closes her eyes for the moment, seemingly trying to choose right words to not insult Their Royalties. And she spoke with her usual, gentle and pleasing tone. Light smile on her face brightened the air. Only her half closed eyes betray that she isn't as comfortable as she would like to ... what in obvius truths spoken by Lord and Lady was so alien to her ?*

My Master didn't rejected their gifts, nor their emissary Eiryne Victoria. He will learn from them and find his own way, as alvays. He know that someone is already serving devils and their power in this world is growing. And as for seeing downfall ... my Master is sure that everybody are wishing his downfall. He would, being someone else, wishing downfall of such power. Motives mean nothing be it greed, fear of envy. Result is still the same.

And I could say that forests of Aliador resemble beautiful dream ... Drow live in their own ... _dream_. But I know from experience that all dreams end someday, or change into nightmares. Such time come for Drow ... and only drow seeing it, my previous mistress, Velsharess and Supreme Matron Mother Eclavdra of Eclavdor is working toward the only goal that she sees desireable. Surviwal of their race at all cost.

Change is coming toward fair folk of Aliador, and personal wishes mean nothing here. Als alvays, they mean ... nothing.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Upon hearing what the First Maid has to say, the Lord speaks up again:  'We thank you for returning the Spirit of the Forest back to us.  The Unicorn, as you know him.'
> The Lord and Lady stand, he bows, and she curtsies ... in a gesture of appreciation.  Then they set, and the Lord continues:  'We regret that there must be bloodshed and strife.  The ways of humans are strange to us, and in paladins we see parallels to us ... and yet differences that are a great chasm we cannot cross.  We understand, and yet we do not understand.  If Iuz defended himself against this paladin, we understand that.'
> 
> The Lady speaks up:  'We will not harm your guards or entourage.  They are under our protection ... harm upon them would be ... it would be ... unacceptable.  Your people will have honor and respect while they are here.  And ... failure?  They have not failed in any way.  Are they not here?  Do they not ... they do their best.'
> ...




*For a moment mask of calmness that were written over First Maid broke, and displayed moment of resigned sadness, before she regained her grip over herself.*

My Master knows it already, he listen to my prayers ... as alvays with prayers of His faithful. And if You think that rejecting something, mean denying it's existence ... Aliador will be doomed. I thank You whole heartedly for hospitality ... and will go to the place wher I have to stay, more important emissaries than me are surely awaiting.

*She bowed again, this time deeply, with forehead touhing the ground before the Lord and the Lady, before standing up and waiting for their response with eyes lloking humbly on the ground.* 

Gates of Aliador
*Demons behave absolutely neutrally towards Aliador elves, and ignored most other emissaries. Except evil grins and hisses of hatred toward any devil passing by, along with vulgar gestures toward devil females. Or whistles of applaud toward foreign succubi. And of course they waved toward passing by drow, exchanging heartily comments of their miserable mortal frames, and how it happened that drow are licking shoes of Faerie Elves ? Nothing more than friendly breezing. Every sign of upset or wounded feeling only provoked laughter from demons, and more comments including shameful detail from childhood of drow wictim. Aliador elves are as dumb as from beggining, because demons speak to Drow in language of Dark Elves. At one moment their recived telepatic sending from First Maid and stopped all activites. Smiled broadly to themselves, make faces toward the elven guards, the most daring evne turned back on them, raised his scaled kilt and farted loudly. Laughing of this poor joke, Demons departed singing drunken song in their foul tongue, describing charms of sccubus Jerleirei.*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Al'Akbar rises as the representatives of Iuz arrive.
> 
> "II am honored to receive the gifts of your lord. I graciously accept your gifts, and I have several gifts for Emperor Iuz."
> 
> ...




*Demon listened carefully to everything that Al'Akbar spoke. With every word about peace, his eyebrows were raising a little until he was gazing on Demigod as if second head has grown on Al'Akbar's shoulders. But he spoke nothing, and after getting grip over himself bowed deeply, and thanked in the name of God-Tzar, while gazing greedily at jugs of wine.*

I thank You, Your Highness for warm welcome and time devoted for Empire's delegation. We will depart to embassy now, if You allow. And I'm sure that Lord of Demons will respond. He alvays responds.

*They bow again and depart inmediately after Al'Akbar dismisses them. Upon arriving at embassy Ripp grunts. While shadow enveloped it, falling from small storm cloud, the size of embassy.*

Okay, boys ... time to customize this place for expectations of Our Lord and Master and his ambassador.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> FROM EDENA TO ALL IN THE IR
> 
> I have requested to play Thomas' power on Turn 1, and Serpenteye has granted permission.
> Therefore, I cease being a player, and become a defacto DM.
> A player does not play opposing factions.  Only a DM can do that.




 No, no Edena. You're a highly trusted player, a great support and inspiration. I'm the only DM in the 5th IR.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Didn`t Serpenteye just give the power of Thomas to Anabstecorian?
> 
> Serpenteye, when the 1st turn starts?




Did I? I have no recollection of that.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The following still have not submitted templates as of now, as far as I know:
> 
> Album Cover X
> DralonXitz (if he is coming in on Turn 1)
> ...




The list is now:

Album Cover X
DralonXitz
Radiant




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO SERPENTEYE
> 
> The Lord of Aliador is Leathnor.  The Lady of Aliador is Gwyndilyn.  I claim both as PCs, since they work as a team.  Since I seem to have 2 Epic PL for leaders, could we say each of these is worth 1 Epic PL?




Sure.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO SERPENTEYE
> 
> I have sent Thomas' Turn 1 Template to you via e-mail (I sent it 3 times.)
> I was informed some of it might be illegible due to an e-mail problem.  If this is the case, please tell me, and I will redo it and resend it.
> ...




I got it, thanks. 



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> My friend, Vicious, wants to join the IR, he would like to play an evil power. I am going to help him with template.




Great.  Welcome Vicious.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> SerpantEye asked me to let everyone know that he is currently unable to load EnWorld, I would assume just becuse of the overloaded enworld server.
> 
> Edit: Vicous should take up the Ethergaunts.  Seriously... They were cool.




It's still slow for me, but I'm here.

As long as he has some IC he can claim anything he feels like. The ethergaunts were cool. 


--

I still don't feel completely ready, I still have things to work trough with the templates and the Mega Post, but for once I'll not let such minor inconveniences stop me. It's still thursday, and I'm not breaking the dead-line. This is it.

The game has begun.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 13, 2005)

John Brown has told me he cannot play at all.  Sorry folks.  : (
  Also, Album X states he is deluged with problems and will be unable to participate in Turn 1.

  I have not seen or heard from Radiant since he decided to take his vacation.

  I would like to welcome Vicious (whether he is vicious or not  ) to the 5th IR.  Welcome in, there!

  -

  William, Aliador has effectively taken control of the Theocracy of the Pale. 
  Had Aliador not done so, the Theocracy would have probably attacked the Empire of Iuz.  They were quite sure of themselves, the clergy of Pholtus.
  So what Aliador signs, the Theocracy now signs.

  The Lendore Isle elves once thought themselves invincible, sitting out on the Lendore Islands.
  Now they are beginning to appreciate just how vulnerable they are.
  They join in the request to send their children and non-combatants to safety.

  As you know, Celene and the Yeomanry have already joined the League of Athyr (although they remain under my control) for their own survival.

  -

  Aliador and the Lendores are requesting to join the Treaty of the Araphad Isles.
  Aliador and the Lendores are also requesting to join the Treaty of Miranda.
  Aliador is requesting to join the Greyhawk Defense Pact.
  The Lendores are requesting to join the Neutrality Pact, laid down by James' Aestia.

  The evacuation of children and civilians, by the tens of thousands, from the Theocracy of the Pale, Ratik (through the efforts of Aliador), and the Lendores will begin immediately upon the start of Turn 1.
  The evacuation of hundreds of thousands of children from Aliador will begin immediately upon the start of Turn 1.

  It is truly a grim scene, as parents and children separate, with good reason to believe they might never see each other again in this life.
  It is so grim that the only real life comparison I could make, is obvious and I'm not going to post it to ENWorld.

  Large numbers of children, elven and human, and civilians of all races flee via Gates to many different parts of Eluvans' League of Athyr.
  Vast numbers flee to the capital city of Ekbir, in Baklunim, Williams' power.

  Vast numbers want to go to the elven realm Highfolk, in Xaels' power, for they hope to reach the Demiplane of the Elves that Highfolk apparently can access.  (Since Xael has not responded yet to the Aliador cry for help, this is up in the air.)
  A large number wish to seek the safety of Zindia and the Guardinals (since Festy Dog has not responded yet to the Aliador cry for help, this is up in the air.)
  Despite Kalanyrs' warnings about the vulnerability of his powers, large numbers of children are sent to the impregnable mountains of Gigantea and Hyperboria, and some to Miranda, hoping distance and terrain will protect them.

  Worried about the ways of Aestia, which although not hostile is strange to these people in crisis, they do not send their children there to James' power.
  The elves are too new in their relationship to Guilt Puppys' Scarlet Brotherhood and Venus' Orcreich to send their children there (sorry.)
  Because of the chaos in Radiants' Celestial Imperium, the elves are unable to send their children there.

  -

  It would appear to both observers and spies that the ENTIRE POPULATION of Aliador is mobilizing.
  The elven men and women, youths and maids, are taking up their swords, their bows, their maces, their armor, their spellbooks, and reporting for duty.
  The Regular Armies of Aliador, hundreds of thousands strong, are concentrating their might in Varna, the capital city.  They are being joined by one and a half million volunteers (assuming the rules allow it), as the elves of Aliador move to protect (in order of importance) their children, each other, their Realm, and their neighbors the Theocracy and Ratik (even though I don't control Ratik.)
  In Celene and the Yeomanry, the call to arms goes out, and the regular armies of those nations mobilize.  Large peasant populations in the Yeomanry, and large militias of elves in Celene, join them.
  In the Lendores, all the elves - men, women, youths, and maids - gather their swords and their bows and their magic, in a grim determination to protect themselves and their lands.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 14, 2005)

TO RIKANDUR

  Posted by Rikandur:

  OOC: Echem, You are mistaken Edena, or my writing is shoddier that I thought. Wich, raised among drow, plaything will bow to a male deeper than to "woman in charge" ?

  From Edena:

  Among drow?
  First of all, all allowed to address drow address them as superiors, if they wish to live (or unless they are very powerful themselves.)  

  Females would bow or curtsie to drow females.
  Females would never bow or curtsie to a drow male, especially if drow females are present.
  Males would bow deeply or prostrate themselves before drow females.
  Males would bow to drow males.

  In a diplomatic setting ...

  It is a general idea for one to bow more deeply to females.
  It might not get you hurt not to bow to the female more deeply, but the drow MALE might be in serious trouble (from the female) if accorded equal respect to hers'.

  -

  Posted by Rikandur:

  (From the First Maid)  My Master didn't rejected their gifts, nor their emissary Eiryne Victoria. He will learn from them and find his own way, as alvays. He know that someone is already serving devils and their power in this world is growing. And as for seeing downfall ... my Master is sure that everybody are wishing his downfall. He would, being someone else, wishing downfall of such power. Motives mean nothing be it greed, fear of envy. Result is still the same.
  And I could say that forests of Aliador resemble beautiful dream ... Drow live in their own ... dream . But I know from experience that all dreams end someday, or change into nightmares. Such time come for Drow ... and only drow seeing it, my previous mistress, Velsharess and Supreme Matron Mother Eclavdra of Eclavdor is working toward the only goal that she sees desireable. Surviwal of their race at all cost.
  Change is coming toward fair folk of Aliador, and personal wishes mean nothing here. Als alvays, they mean ... nothing.

  From Edena:

  The Lord and Lady exchange grim looks.  Then the Lord speaks:

  'We appreciate that Iuz must study the ways of the enemy, especially since everyone else is doing so.  And in this, we see the strategy of the devils:  fear will drive the races of Oerth to obtain these weapons, and ... yes ... the dream will change ... to a nightmare.  The devils laugh at us all, First Maid.'
  'We do not wish the downfall of Iuz.  As we have said, we wish peace.  Unfortunately, the devils with their gifts have destroyed peace.  In bitter regret, we prepare for the inevitable war ... we are victimized, Iuz is victimized, all are victimized, by the devils and their 'gifts.'
  'But we do not wish harm to Iuz.  We wish peace.  That is all we want:  and we will pay the extraordinary price required for peace, though that price cost us all we have.'
  'Velsharess Eclavdra ... we know well the Way of Lolth ... endless war, misery, and horror.  Never a ray of hope.  Never a glimmer of light.  And never ... joy or joy in life.  It is like they were dead, and in Living Death they live in the insane 'dream' of Lolth.'

  (Note:  a report of this speech is taken to Velsharess Eclavdra, who has a stinging reply to it.)

  -

  Posted by Rikandur:

   *For a moment mask of calmness that were written over First Maid broke, and displayed moment of resigned sadness, before she regained her grip over herself.*

My Master knows it already, he listen to my prayers ... as alvays with prayers of His faithful. And if You think that rejecting something, mean denying it's existence ... Aliador will be doomed. I thank You whole heartedly for hospitality ... and will go to the place wher I have to stay, more important emissaries than me are surely awaiting.

*She bowed again, this time deeply, with forehead touhing the ground before the Lord and the Lady, before standing up and waiting for their response with eyes lloking humbly on the ground.* 

  From Edena:

  The Lord and Lady bow and curtsie to the First Maid.

  The Lord speaks ...

  'We deny nothing.  We are honored to house you in our home, First Maid.  Our respects and all honor to Iuz the Powerful, Iuz the Magnificent, Iuz who grants the prayers of his Faithful'

  After the First Maid leaves, the reaction to the First Maids' looks and words is swift:  The Lady Gwyndilyn breaks down in tears.  With a face sad, Lord Leathnor holds her in his arms, rocking her as she cries.

  -

  Rikandur posted:

  Demons behave absolutely neutrally towards Aliador elves, and ignored most other emissaries. Except evil grins and hisses of hatred toward any devil passing by, along with vulgar gestures toward devil females. Or whistles of applaud toward foreign succubi. And of course they waved toward passing by drow, exchanging heartily comments of their miserable mortal frames, and how it happened that drow are licking shoes of Faerie Elves ? Nothing more than friendly breezing. Every sign of upset or wounded feeling only provoked laughter from demons, and more comments including shameful detail from childhood of drow wictim. Aliador elves are as dumb as from beggining, because demons speak to Drow in language of Dark Elves. At one moment their recived telepatic sending from First Maid and stopped all activites. Smiled broadly to themselves, make faces toward the elven guards, the most daring evne turned back on them, raised his scaled kilt and farted loudly. Laughing of this poor joke, Demons departed singing drunken song in their foul tongue, describing charms of sccubus Jerleirei.

  From Edena:

  The drow are infuriated by ANY insinuation that they are licking the shoes of the Faerie Elves, and would challenge the succubi to duels, if their Geas allowed it.
  The drow, do not have a sense of humor.

  It would appear that some of the Elves of Aliador speak drow, and they listen to everything said, forgetting nothing, but they say nothing.
  The Elves of Aliador retain strict control over themselves, remaining loyal to their Lord and Lady ... although they are clearly horrified by the succubi and drow, how they are sometimes talking, and how they are sometimes behaving.
  This is not a superiority complex:  the Elves of Aliador do not talk of being superior to drow and succubi, and they make no snide comments in private.  They simply mourn, quietly resigned to the all too real horrors of war facing them.  The threat of war is made all the more real by those statements dropped by succubi and drow alike.

  (When news of all this is brought to Velsharess Eclavdra, she simply comments, like an evil Yoda:  'If only the elves TRULY appreciated war.  And they will.  They ... will ...' )


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for an IC thread to get started - don't know bout the rest of you.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 14, 2005)

OOC:
Didn't I suggest that these guys were top ranking Demons in Iuz's forces, the Glabrezu ? I doubt that succubi would have guts to improve their humour at the expense of mortals as dangerous as drow. Then, I think that poor delegation of drow will have to swallow their pride. Glabrezu aren't to be mocked, even Iuz is nice to his best warriors. Succubi would despair that he sends them on suidice mission, and make a scene. And are less impressive, when You wish to remind of consequences of betrayal Your would be neighbourn.

Aliador, First Maid's spartan, as she asked, room.

*First Maid kneels on her face in front of small wooden statue, apparently self made. In a smal brazier sweetly smelling intense is burning slowly, filling the air with white, delicate smoke.*

My Lord and Master, Aliadores are terrified of reality that awaits them ... Your unworthy servant didn't manage to ease their fears.

It is all that We expected, don't You remember ? And stop it, I thought that harsh road trough Underdark gave you some confidence. Have some spine, girl. You should enjoy Your childhood dream until war will came at their door. Then powers that I avoken in You should be apparent. You need strong emotions to inflame Your inner might. I'm pleased with You, so stop whinning. You know the best that it gives nothing except false comfort.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 14, 2005)

*Turn 1 has begun!!!*

*EVERYONE IN THE IR!!!*

Go to (IR) The 1st IC Thread of the 1st Turn of the 5th IR 


ANABSTERCORIAN:

No need to wait for an IC thread.  



MELKOR:

[sblock]
Al'Akbar will see Princess Lanfear.[/sblock]

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS:
[sblock]
Al'Akbar will see the ambassador of the Wolf God, at his earliest convenience.  (If Serpenteye responds before you do, your ambassador will see him after the devils.)
[/sblock]


EDENA_OF_NEITH:
[sblock]
As you know, the way I work my treaties is that the members vote on it.  Also, the islands are the Ataphad Isles.  (I confused them with a historical dynasty of Persia). My vote is for Thomas Hobbes' powers to join the Treaty of the Ataphad Isles.  Ask Eluvan and Xael for their votes.[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 14, 2005)

The Elves of Aliador treat with the glabrezu with caution and care, keeping their distance.
  When mocked by the glabrezu, the elves always turn away without response.
  The elves are horrified that glabrezu are in their nation, much less their capital city, but they remain loyal to their Lord and Lady, and keep their silence.

  The Lord and Lady hear the First Maids' communication.
  Don't ask how ... they just somehow hear it.

  Afterwards, by themselves, the two regard each other in the silence of their sanctum.

  Leathnor murmurs:  'Iuz really believes we are terrified.'
  Gwyndilyn responds quietly:  'We are not terrified.  We are sad.'
  Leathnor regards Gwyndilyn solemnly:  'We are ready.'
  Gwyndilyn sighs:  'Yes.  We will do what is required.'

  -

  Eclavdra giggles when she hears of the glabrezu in Aliador.
  She sighs dreamily, musing in pleasure, remembering the glabrezu in ways that anyone else would consider horrific in the extreme (as per Salvatore.)

  Eclavdra also somehow overhears the First Maid.

  Eclavdra speaks softly, to herself:

  'Terror is wisdom.  The elves are wise to fear.'
  'To be ruled by terror, and to rule with terror, is the core of life.'
  'I have great hope for the elves, and yet ...'
  'Until they give themselves over to fear, the elves can never realize their true potential.'

  -

  (Yours Truly goes into waiting mode now)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 14, 2005)

Miranda wishes to sign the Treaty of the Araphid Isles. 

Aliador and the Lendores are welcome into the Treaty of Miranda.

(You can't join the Neutrality Pact for better or worse, Aestia already signed everyone up for it, [sblock]why would you sign a treaty saying that you gain no benefit but agree not to attack Aestia anyway?[/sblock])


----------



## Xael (Jan 14, 2005)

Edena:

 [sblock]As my former post was lost in the endless depths of internet, I'll just make this a short answer: The Circle of Eight and the elves of Highfolk agree to take the children of the elves of Aliador to safety in their demiplane, should the rulers decide to send them.[/sblock]

 Serpenteye:

 [sblock]I'm not sure how big the demiplane is, or how it is accessed. I'm pretty sure that it's big enough for the children refugees. I suspect that there should be at least one permanent portal to the demiplane, and that would probably be most protected if it were in the Obsidian Citadel. The city of Highfolk would probably be quite safe enough for another portal though. But I'm rather reluctant to make decicions concerning the demiplane, since it isn't my creation.[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:
> 
> [sblock]I'm not sure how big the demiplane is, or how it is accessed. I'm pretty sure that it's big enough for the children refugees. I suspect that there should be at least one permanent portal to the demiplane, and that would probably be most protected if it were in the Obsidian Citadel. The city of Highfolk would probably be quite safe enough for another portal though. But I'm rather reluctant to make decicions concerning the demiplane, since it isn't my creation.[/sblock]




[sblock]It's fairly big. 2,000,000 people live there quite confortably now so I'd think there's room for a few children. Feel free to make desicions concerning the demiplane. It's yours. [/sblock]




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Vicious, here is the list of territories on Oerth( the world we are playing), that are free to be claimed. Most players have around 300 IC:
> 
> Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
> Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
> ...




Only Komal isn't already taken, iIrc. But there's plenty of unclaimed land under the sea or in space.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm currently learning the downside of playing a faction that's so aloof and secretive .


----------

